# [LPF] Kaedyn's Quest



## perrinmiller (Oct 16, 2013)

Quest to recover artifacts to combat evil outsiders for the church of Helerion.

DM: Perrinmiller
Judge: Satin Knights


Heroes:
Ru Brike (jkason) - Human Ninja/Ranger
Damaris Beiryn (soulnova) - Human Bard
Umthirn Hammerfist - Dwarven Monk (Martial Artist)
Rhas Ironeyes - Dwarven Fighter (Weapon Master: Crossbow)

Retired:
Amien Thrus (Det) - Human Barbarian
Lai Tai Liu (Systole) - Human Magus
Tyrion Thankirk (jackslate45) - Human Fighter
Thuvian Darklight (sunshadow21) - Tiefling Wizard

[sblock=XP]Clock Starts on 18 Oct 2013 (17 Oct in the tracker) & Ends ___
*Amien* started at 7846XP; Leveled 5th on 18 Dec (10010XP); Ended on 26 Dec 2013.
*Lai Tai Liu* started at 6150XP; Ended on 3 Feb 2014.
*Tyrion* started at 6352XP; Leveled 5th on 26 Dec (10112XP, spending 2 DMC); Ended on 3 Feb 2014.
*Thuvian* started at 9092XP; Leveled 5th on 18 Nov (10596XP); Ended on 14 April (15,292XP)
*Ru* started at 3408XP; Leveled 4th on 26 Dec (6258XP, spending 2 DMC); Leveled 5th on 17 May 2014 (10662XP); Leveled 6th on 29 Aug 2014 (15024XP)
*Damaris *started at 5902XP; Leveled 4th on 24 Oct (6007XP); Leveled 5th on 20 Feb 2014 (10005XP); Leveled 6th on 2 Jul 2014 (15801XP); Leveled 7th on 28 Oct (24393XP)
*Umthirn* started at 10000XP (On 26 Feb 2014); Leveled 6th on 2 Jul 2014 (15628XP); Leveled 7th on 28 Oct (24220XP)
*Rhas* started at 10000XP (On 26 Feb 2014); Leveled 6th on 2 Jul 2014 (15628XP); Leveled 7th on 28 Oct (24220XP); 
*Mfloyd3* Started running Umthirn on 7 Sep 2014

Enc1: Owlbears = 4800XP (800 each) - 18 Nov 2013
Enc2: Forest Giant = 600XP (100 each) - 24 Dec 2103
Enc3: Fight outside Elf’s tree  = 2400XP(480 each) - 3 Feb 2014
Enc4: Gnoll Raiders = 3200XP(800 each) - 17 May 2014
Enc5: Gnoll Fort = 5200XP(1300 each) - 2 Jul 2014
Enc6: Sonic Trap = 600XP (150 each) - 16 Jul 2014
Enc7: Tieflings = 4000XP(1000 each) - 30 Sep 2014
Enc8: Half-fiend & Company = 9000XP(2250 each) - 28 Oct 2014
Enc9: Hrandeth's Reward = 500XP (125 each) - 10 Dec 2014
[/sblock][sblock=Treasury]Enc1: None
Enc2: None
Enc3: Valued at 7130gp Total (1462 each)  - Includes +1 Amulet of Natural Armor, +1 Mithral Shirt, Lai Tai's Spell Book, and Handy Haversack. +1500 for 3 Flasks of Demon Bane
Enc4: 4 x Studded Leather Armor (100gp),2 Mwk battleaxes (620gp), 2 Battleaxes (20gp), 4 Javelins (4gp), 12gp = 756gp
+1 chain shirt (1250gp), Mwk falchion (375gp), Mwk composite longbow (+2 Str) with 40 arrows (602gp), 18gp = 2245gp
Enc5: 6 x Studded Leather Armor (150gp),2 Mwk battleaxes (620gp), 2  Battleaxes (40gp), 6 Javelins (6gp), Splint mail (L) (400gp), Mwk  battleaxe (L) (620gp), 2 Javelins (L) (4gp), Mwk breastplate (1400gp),  Mwk greatsword (350gp), Mwk composite longbow (+4 Str) with 40 arrows  (802gp), CSW Potion (750gp), 26gp = 5168gp
Enc6: None (TBG)
Enc7: 4 Chain shirts (400gp), 4 short swords (40gp), 4 Lt Crossbows & 20 bolts (148gp), 8 daggers (16gp) 16gp = 612gp
Enc8: 4x Mwk Greatsword (1400gp), 4x Breastplates (800gp), 12 Chakrams (12gp), 20gp = 2232gp
+1 Breastplate (1350gp), Mwk Morningstar (308gp), Mwk Darkwood Light Shield (203Gp), 5 x Javelins (5gp), Spell Component Pouch (5gp), 9GP = 1880GP
Acid Flask (10gp), Ring of Protection +1 (2000gp), +1 Mithral Shirt (2100gp), +1 Mithral Buckler (2005gp), +1 Ransuer (2310gp), Gold Armband (300gp), Spell Component Pouch (5gp) = 8430gp
End of Adventure Reward: 500gp
[/sblock][Sblock=Final Awards]
Totals:
*Amien *gained 2488XP & finished at 10,334XP & Earned +1798gp
*Lai Tai Liu* gained 3778XP & finished at 9928XP & Earned +4187gp*
Tyrion* gained 5332XP & finished at 11684XP & Earned +4459gp (includes 2 DMC on 26 Dec for 1320xp & 1500gp)
*Thuvian* gained 6200XP & finished at 15,292XP & Earned +6819gp

*Ru* gained 19567XP & finished at 22975XP & Earned +21394.75gp (includes 2 DMC on 26 Dec for 900xp & 1020gp)
*Damaris *gained 21283XP & finished at 27185XP & Earned +22787.75gp
*Umthirn* gained 8726XP & finished at 18726XP & Earned +8762.25gp
*Rhas* gained 17012XP & finished at 27012XP & Earned +16588.75gp
*Mfloyd3* gained 8286XP & Earned +7826.5gp

[/Sblock][sblock=Adventure Rules]* I will use group  initiatives,      rolling    them myself. So in combat you must post your  actions within      48-72   hours  of the players turn   coming up. Unless  stated by a       character  that  their actions are to follow another  character, they       will be  resolved in  posted order. After that time, if  there was   no      communication with the  DM, I will NPC the MIA player and  move   on.

* Dice rollers can be Invisible Castle or http://www.coyotecode.net/roll/     on-line dice      rollers for the players.  The DM will use his own     purple dice at home or      an on-line random number generator.

* Please use the exact BBCode link Invis Castle provides. This requires   an Account at Invis Castle to add. I want to see what the roll is for   and the target designated (ie. "Bite vs. Orc 4") in the description   block that is provided when you are logged in. Including the modifiers   that make the bonuses different than normal can also be included. This  example would be ideal: Spiked Chain vs. Orc 4 (Kn Dev & -2/+4 PA) (1d20+11=12, 2d4+10=14) 
I would appreciate not having to take any extra time to click any links during my updates.

* Any absences for longer than 2-3 days should be communicated to the          DM.  If   you do not post for a week or more without having   informed     the    DM, he   reserves the right to remove you from the   adventure     giving   you  your   share of the XP and treasure earned   as well as  time    XP and   gp to  the   date of your last post

* If your character gets enough  XP to level, generally you may do so    immediately  once combat is finished. Subject to DM approval if the    timing is okay. Regardless the date of actual leveling will not change    even if use of the new level is delayed in IC action.

* Leveling up mid-campaign: This grants the extra hp, but  does not     heal damage, and grants  any     additional spell slots, but not  spells     prepared.  A caster  capable  of    spontaneously casting could use      these slots normally, a  cleric  could    only use them for cure or     inflict  spells, a druid for  summon   nature's   ally, etc.   Prepared    casters may  prepare spells in  these   slots as if   they  had left the    slots blank for  the day, if  they are   able to do so.     They can  go   through the appropriate spell  preparation   as if  they had    already   rested if applicable.

* All characters need an appropriate character picture, head-shot          preferably, for token on the tactical grids. Also a mini-stat spoiler          block that includes a link to your character sheet will be   required   in      every IC post.

* Game Mechanics should be placed in a sblock, leaving only IC    content/narration & a character avatar in the meat of a post. 

* Do not quote another person's IC content in your post narration.

* Tactical Grids will be using Ditzie, the players will be updating   their  movements themselves in combat and posting up the new URLs.   Whenever you  post IC, include the latest map even if your character did   not  move. This way everyone knows you are done with it. There is no   limit  to the number times we can update the map. Instead of editing a   map link  (unless you are the last post), please post a new link if you   update  again.[/sblock]

Map of Thornbury:


----------



## Satin Knights (Oct 16, 2013)

[sblock=Judge's Corner]Just a little placeholder for now.  Judge's notes may end up in here in the long run.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 18, 2013)

Kaedyn shrugs ruefully, almost disappointed in the young warrior.

"While  I appreciate your bravado, please understand this situation is not so  frivolously easy. Keeping the barghest in our dungeons until we  determine how best to interrogate it is something I am working on. For  now we simply keep knocking the blasted thing out. However, it  regenerates and recovers faster than a person."

"But the forces  of evil are very deadly. We have learned a name behind our troubles. A  devil called Varrantu. His flying fiend that was part of the plot  against stealing our patriarchal sword is still out there somewhere. She  escaped the last adventurers that faced her."

"However, the worst of it is Father Kedric's... death."  The man bows his head and a tear runs down his cheek

Without  looking up, his voice is low and cold, "We could do nothing  to stop it. A few of your _kind_ were even there and could not  stop it. I arrived too late. They just appeared in his office.  Teleported in. The bitch erinyes cut off the priest's head and popped  out again. This is why I cannot leave the Chapter House  undefended."

The paladin wipes away the tear with the  knuckles of his right hand and looks up. There is fury in his eyes and a  challenge in his tone as he looks at all of you.

"So, do you still want to help? Tell me why I should take a chance on putting faith in you."


----------



## WindCrystal (Oct 18, 2013)

The warrior most challenged by the question drifts into an uncharacteristically humorless state, shoving his mug away and leaning forward over the table almost confrontationally, holding up a finger to point, "Because, quite frankly, you _need_ a man like me. A man that, if he does die, will not be remembered, celebrated, or mourned while the people you do care about live on. I'm not going to delve into my past, but let's just say that this adventuring business is the only way I can justify living at all."

He starts to pull back now, his features starting to return to his more relaxed state, "Besides, eventually somebody is going to have to step up to help in your problems. I may as well be 'that guy' so it is done sooner than later, don't you agree? I won't ask you to have faith in me, but just know that I terrify myself sometimes."

Leaning back fully now, he slouches slightly and looks between the others that have joined the table, feeling a little embarassed now, "I'm.. sorry about that." He waves an arm to allow others to speak for themselves now, "I can be a blabbermouth sometimes.", he says in reference to how he's talked to the potential employer the most now.

[sblock=OOC]I really have been posting a lot, but I always end up being on while others aren't so I figure I might as well.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Weapon in Hand:
Condition:
HP: 54/54
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +6
Reflex: +3
Will: +0
CMB: +7
CMD: 19


Glaive Attack: +7; Damage: 1d10+4 (+9, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage); Crit: 20/x3, Slashing, Special: Reach
H. Flail +1: Attack: +8; Damage: 1d10+4+1 (+10, 1d10+8 under Strength Rage); Crit: 19/x2, Bludgeoning, Special: Disarm, Trip
Sling Attack: +5, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Trail Rations (12 days)
- Wand of CLW x1
- Potion of CMW x3[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 18, 2013)

Thuvian suppresses a grim smile as he listens to the warrior; at his turn, all jest is gone, and his tone is pure business. "The man has a point. You need us, whether you like it or not, because if we fall, there will be more than enough warm bodies willing to fill the gap left behind; that cannot be said for members of your own order. Likewise, we can provide some skill sets that you cannot find in your own order. You yourself mentioned how you had no arcane casters, and yet so far you have mentioned three extraplanar creatures that wield magic quite effectively; I imagine there are probably more with the ones already mentioned. To counter that, you will need magic in turn. I, and to a lesser extent, this young lady here, have the capability to fight magic with magic, making it possible the warriors to do there job with less interruption. In the end, your faith is your business, but the matter at hand is such that a strong fighting arm and a well placed spell or two are equally important important factors that will determine success."


----------



## Systole (Oct 18, 2013)

Lai Tai Liu looks confused.  "It appears one has wandered into a difficult situation."  He ponders the matter for a moment.  "One came to Venza to pursue arcane studies, but _yokai _cannot be permitted to wander freely.  This is anathema.  One's path is therefore clear."  Holding his quarterstaff out before him, the young monk bows before Kaedyn.  "I offer the Staff of Ten Storms and the hand that wields it to help remove this threat."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 18, 2013)

"Alright, I guess I can help you out. I might be able to do provide with anything from basic healing, distractions, some knowledge and ranged support. I would certainly need to get some stuff first..." Damaris face's turns serious and in deep thinking. She will try to recall useful information about these kinds of creatures. 

"Oh by the way, I can cast healing from a wand... so if this is going to get bloody, I highly recommend you all to have one I can use on you."


Knowledge Planes, Knowledge Religion (1d20+6=23, 1d20+6=8)
[sblock] Has Damaris heard of the weakness or immunities of these creatures? [/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 18, 2013)

[sblock=Question] I think I'm a little confused. We are going to look for this devil called Varrantu and get the sword back, right? Is the Erinyes that killed Father Kedrics Varrantu's "flying fiend" or that's another devil altogether?  [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 18, 2013)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*

As things in the inn became especially hectic, Ru sat back and let the others do the talking, deciding it did him more good to get a feel for his potential co-workers than it did to be the center of attention (much as he enjoyed the latter). He raises an eyebrow and appears about to say something as Lai Tai Liu offers the services of his staff, but Damaris speaks up much more sensibly, and he chooses to let the moment go. 

Finally, however, it's clear the time for observation has passed. 

"I'm not a saint. Not even a little," Ru says. He catches the newer people at the table with his eye as he says, "Ru isn't just a name, it's sometimes how folks feel, especially if they cross me. I'm not afraid to do ... a lot of things of which I suspect you wouldn't approve. But if they get the job done, I'm happy to get my hands dirty in the process. Whatever stains don't wash off, you can always cover or trash, you see? And they're my stains, not yours."

Here he gives a playful wink, then continues. 

"I'm not as keen as Goldilocks--" here he jabs a thumb at Amien "to say I'm a good choice because I make a pretty corpse. Though I do, because I make a pretty everything. Shadow here is right, though," this time the thumb points to Thuvian. "What we have are the elements your order doesn't have. Can't have. But they're what you need when you're fighting people who are nasty and unscrupulous. I can sneak, I can work a trap, and while I can't cast a spell, I have a few other tricks that aren't what you'd call normal. And, like I said, I know how to stab the tender spots, and I'm more than willing to do that while you concentrate on fighting the good fight to keep your temple's integrity. Most importantly, I like to think I'm reasonably ... discreet."

He pauses just a moment, then gives a charming smile as he finishes: "Provided the pay's right, of course."

[sblock=ooc]Ru never argued with being called a hooligan, after all.  

Okay, also, Ru's got a bit of a schtick for giving folks nicknames. I think it's part of that 'everyone's buddy' thing he tries to do as a trained spy, and it's intended to be all in good fun. I realize, though, that it might be annoying. So, if anyone feels that way, whether it's the nicknaming in general or about a nickname in specific, let me know, 'cause it's not a schtick worth annoying other players with.  [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 30/30

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +6 (+7 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +2
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +7, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +5/+5, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +6, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +6, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* None

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 18, 2013)

At this point Tyrion smiles and says "Not normally used to convincing people who need help.  But, as I am sure you don't want any more death on your mind, I can vouch for 3 people sitting at our table who could get the job done.  The only thing going for me is like what Pretty Boy said " Tyrion jerks his head at Ru "I aint afraid to have blood on my hands."

"That being said, I found faith to be irrelevant.  Miracles can only occur if you take a step forward.  Thinking about it aint gonna do nothing."

[sblock=mini stats]
Tyrion Thankirk
*AC:* 20(Touch 12, Flatfooted 18)
*HP:* 46/46

*Initiative:* +2 
*Perception*: +5  *Sense Motive*: +1 
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 20  *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +*4 Will:* +6

*Conditional Attack mods:* Power Attack (-2/+4), Furious Focus (Ignore first PA Penalty), Overhead Chop (+2 to damage rolls w/ 1 attack)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* None
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 21, 2013)

*Kaedyn Thorngood, Paladin of Helerion (NPC)*





Kaedyn is not sure why father Kedric came into this tavern to look for  these sort of people. Some have questionable motives at best and are  proud to be borderline criminals. Others are willing to die too readily,  hired swords or killers by nature. He shakes his head sadly with  resignation, not happy with the situation. However, neither his job nor  faith requires that he like what he must do.

"Mayhap  you could be correct. I cannot say what fate awaits you on this quest I  would charge you with. Arcane arts, trapfinding, or sneaking around are  not going to be obviously required to my knowledge. If I could send a  few journeymen knights, I would. Alas, I cannot."

"Before Father  Kedric was killed, he had been looking to hire those adventurers he had  used in the past to visit an acquaintance of his. I have no idea where  they went, but I did not see them in here."

"This old friend of  the priests, an elven wizard by the name of Larshiel, offered to loan an  artifact to the Order so that we can prevent the Barghest from getting  loose when we question it and to stop any fiendish minions from  teleporting into our Chapter House."

"The letter I read also  mentioned there were some other special items he would send along to aid  in fighting this devil and his minions. I am hoping to enlist your aid  in this quest. It sounds like it might not be terrible difficult, but  this devil has been one step ahead of us at every turn. It would be  folly to assume his minions are not going to be trying to stop  you."

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, I was wiped out from the weekend and did not post yesterday.
 [MENTION=92814]soulnova[/MENTION],  you might be confused because you assumed Sir Kaedyn had actually asked  for your help before now or even revealed what he wanted. Neither of  which happened before this post. Interactions with him have been  essentially a job interview from the very beginning, and a chance to  learn some background for the adventure. But you guys kept trying to ask  questions about a "Quest" that you assumed Kaedyn was offering instead.  Kaedyn only asked if Amien was looking for one and never said he was  offering one.

With the first Kn: The Planes you can look up  Erinyes to learn about those creatures. Added with what Kaedyn has or  could tell you, Damaris will know what is listed in the SRD. I took her  roll for Kn: Religion as Kn: The Planes instead for knowledge about  Varrantu. The DC is way too high to learn anything about that guy  anyway.

For more information on Flying-Fiend, you can roll  Knowledge The Planes again to for capabilities and Knowledge Local to  see if you heard about the previous encounter in Venza with her by some  adventurers (another LPF adventure I ran). Kaedyn can tell you more  about that incident as well.[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Oct 21, 2013)

Amien listens carefully, having abandoned his drink at this point in favor of rubbing his chin. "Hmm.. So if I'm not mistaken, our first line of duty for this job would be to obtain the items listed from the letter, correct?"


----------



## soulnova (Oct 21, 2013)

Comprehension flashes across Damaris face. "I see... My thoughts are the same as Amien's. I guess it wouldn't be the first time we are tasked to find certain items" 

She tries to recall anything else related with rumors about the incidents Kaedyn is mentioning and any tales about  creatures of the planes. 

[sblock=Knowledge Checks]


Knowledge Local, Knowledge Planes (1d20+7=13, 1d20+6=24)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 21, 2013)

At word of a wizard's involvement, Lai Tai perks up.  "With great respect, sir, one may not have been the most, errr ... academically inclined student of the Thirty-Six Ascensions, but one's duty with respect to _youkai _remains clear nevertheless.  And the wheel of fate seems to have aligned one's duty with one's desires, for I wish to learn more of mighty Venzan magics, and perhaps this wizard would deign to teach."  He gives a sidelong glance at the mercenaries at the table.  "And if one might offer a word of advice, was it not written by the prophet Wu Tao that a dog can be trusted to follow its nose?"


----------



## jkason (Oct 21, 2013)

Ru smirks self-assuredly at Tyrion's nickname, but says nothing more. He shrugs as the paladin presents his job. 

"Retrieval and delivery, where I don't even have to worry about the current owner's reluctance to part with something? Sounds like a lovely job to me. And if we make some infernal friends along the way, so be it."

He raises an eyebrow at Lai Tai's proverb, then adds, "I'm not entirely sure what Muscles means--I was always horrible at proverbs--but I'm hoping that's his way of asking what the pay is, since, well, that's one of the smells I'm quite fond of following. The shiny, pointy things we're good at using cost a pretty coin to maintain, after all."

Know: Local previous father kendric adventure (1d20+4=21)

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 30/30

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +6 (+7 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +2
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +7, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +5/+5, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +6, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +6, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* None

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thuvian listens quietly as the paladin fully explains the situation. "Most troubling indeed. Demons running loose on the material plane is a dangerous state of affairs. This is definitely a matter that needs to be tended to sooner rather than later."

Knowledge (planes)  on Erinyes = 10, Knowledge (planes) on flying fiend = 19, Knowledge (local) on  earlier events = 25


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 22, 2013)

Tyrion nods his head, trying to seem like he understood what the paladin was talking about.  However, not as well versed in some of the more magical creatures, he decides to ask the dumb question.

"So, um, you mentioned that he hired other adventures previoiusly?  Who might they be?  Grog the bar keep and Marla seem to do a good job of keeping everyone's name straight, maybe could ask them who they were?"

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry, brain is dead.  I had a more thoughtful post at one point, but i couldn't phrase it right...
[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Tyrion Thankirk
*AC:* 20(Touch 12, Flatfooted 18)
*HP:* 46/46

*Initiative:* +2 
*Perception*: +5  *Sense Motive*: +1 
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 20  *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +*4 Will:* +6

*Conditional Attack mods:* Power Attack (-2/+4), Furious Focus (Ignore first PA Penalty), Overhead Chop (+2 to damage rolls w/ 1 attack)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* None
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 22, 2013)

*Kaedyn Thorngood, Paladin of Helerion (NPC)*





Kaedyn looks at Amien and replies, "Yes. The artifact most  importantly. Anything else the wizard wishes to give to aid our cause  and your quest would be appreciative. If he will require payment for  those other items, I do not know. If the cost is reasonable for their  value, the Order can purchase them from you."

The Paladin  is not sure what to make of the latest arrival (Lai Tai) but nods in  agreement, "You may be able to learn from him. However, that  would be up to you to arrange."

Before he mentions  payment, the other warrior (Tyrion) asks a question that he replies to  instead, "Perhaps, I could ask around for them and forgo  your services. However, the ones that witnessed the murder of Father  Kedric have gone to the mountains in search of dwarven steel. There is a  warmaiden of Helena that could be of service, but I have not seen Ariel  Esimae as of late."

"But your companion is correct, this cannot wait for me to find the other adventurers while the demons are at work."

[sblock=Damaris]She only heard something about winged woman being looked but never found. She thought it was a rumor until now.
For half-fiends, she knows about their Damage Resistance, Elemental Resistance from the Half-fiend Template[/sblock][sblock=Thuvian]Knows nothing of Erinyes.
He  has heard of the winged woman that called herself Narissa. She was a  half-fiend that could fly and was resistant to certain attacks and magic  (knows about her Spell Resistance from Half-fiend Template). Narissa  got away from the last adventurers that thwarted her as they managed to  drive her off from the abandoned cathedral when they recovered the  stolen sword that captured when the Patriarch was killed. The search for  her continued for a few days and it is believed she fled Venza. Since  you actually played the Sword and the Fallen angel, anything you  remember from that adventure is fair game for Thuvian to know.   [/sblock][sblock=Ru]He has heard of the winged woman that called  herself Narissa. She was a half-fiend that could fly and was difficult  to kill. Narissa got away from the last adventurers that thwarted her as  they barely managed to drive her off from the abandoned cathedral when  they recovered the stolen sword that captured when the Patriarch was  killed. The search for her continued for a few days and it is believed  she fled Venza. You can look through the previous LPF adventure the  Sword and the Fallen Angel if you want to know more.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 22, 2013)

Ru's gaze turns inward a minute, as he seems to recall something, but then he flashes back to the group, deciding that navel-gazing can wait a bit.

"Now, Scruff, no good convincing him to go hiring someone else, is there?" Ru says playfully to Tyrion as the paladin seems to briefly consider just that. "Bird in the hand and all that, am I right?

"Your flying friend sounds like Narissa," Ru offers the paladin. "I've never met her, mind, but I've got a few ears to the ground, as it were. From what I hear, she's fled Venza, but if there's a devil conspiracy afoot, I imagine they have plenty of replacements available.

"Now, your elf wizard friend. Will we need to provide him anything in particular to prove our identity? I hate to have a nervous wizard doubt me. That way lies fire and lightning and force bolts,  of which I'm not a fan."

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 30/30

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +6 (+7 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +2
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +7, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +5/+5, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +6, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +6, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* None

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Oct 22, 2013)

"Chuckles is right..", Amien responds, revealing his inability to come up with a fitting counter-nickname for Ru, "Knowing myself, I would fathom myself to try to introduce myself and make effort to integrate myself into the old group's numbers, because I am currently out of work which to provide a living with."

Amien then tries to suggest, "I'm sure our not being devils should be proof enough that we don't need to have wizard spells frying our skin.. but yes, I also figured that convincing of our verbal agreement to cooperation could be an issue."

[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Weapon in Hand:
Condition:
HP: 54/54
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +6
Reflex: +3
Will: +0
CMB: +7
CMD: 19


Glaive Attack: +7; Damage: 1d10+4 (+9, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage); Crit: 20/x3, Slashing, Special: Reach
H. Flail +1: Attack: +8; Damage: 1d10+4+1 (+10, 1d10+8 under Strength Rage); Crit: 19/x2, Bludgeoning, Special: Disarm, Trip
Sling Attack: +5, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Trail Rations (12 days)
- Wand of CLW x1
- Potion of CMW x3[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 23, 2013)

"Oh, I could handle our introduction to the Wizard. Tyrion and Thuvian know I have a way with words" her voice turns mellow and sweet.  "But of course, any proof of your orders might be preferable." 

"This fiendish woman, (Narissa you say?), I heard some rumors but with all going on Venza I had just shrug it off. Didn't gave it a second thought. I would be interested on hear what you know later Ru."


----------



## Systole (Oct 23, 2013)

Lai Tai nods.  "It is well, then.  In the words of the poet Tei Lo Ping, '_The wagon's wheel turns / Footprints on a dusty road / The mountain's far side._'"  With that, he adjusts his pack and sets his feet, ready to go where needed.


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 23, 2013)

Tyrion shudders at Damaris' words "A way with words is an understatement.  Can't believe you got out of that situation with the Inquisitor.  At any rate."

Looking back at Kaedyn Tyrion continues with "Understandable.  Wanted to hear more in detail bout what happened was all.  Dwarven Steel eh?  Interesting."

Shaking his head to keep on topic, Tyrion says "OK, so she can fly.  So we need to pick up something that will let us fly as well.  I'm more effective with this bad boy than with a bow." Tyrion taps his back when he says this, the giant falchion's handle procuring from his back. "But, let us hope she don't show up.  At any rate, it seems we have an idea of who to talk to.  Now comes the question of...where is Larshiel?"


----------



## soulnova (Oct 23, 2013)

Damaris stares at the monk for a second, unsure of the meaning of the poem... wait, _was that even a poem?_ She blinks and shakes her head slightly snapping out of it. Guess she will have to investigate about that genre later. "That boy was innocent in any case Tyrion. A big misunderstanding that I was gladly willing to clear out. At least I doubt I'll have to play the part of the hysteric damsel in distress haunted by nightmares again... a little too effective that one was_"


_"There are simple ways to keep birds from flying. A net perhaps?" she suggests jokingly but understands they need to check their options later on.


----------



## WindCrystal (Oct 23, 2013)

"A sort of... liar then?" he asks, towards the Bardess in question, "Please, don't allow me get to know your true self. I am always interested to play along with fabricated personalities if need be."

"I say.. since we both want something, we make the devil think we have it, and she'll just _have_ to come down to our level to get it."


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 24, 2013)

"Her flight would be the least of my concerns. There are other difficulties from what I have heard of this foul beast from my associates. At any rate, going to meet this wizard seems our best course of action if we are to deal with this demon threat."









*OOC:*


What would I roll to see what Thuvian knows about Larshiel? Being a fellow wizard, I would think he would have a decent chance of knowing something.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 24, 2013)

Kaedyn nods and replies, "I will provide a sealed dispatch  with our Order's crest. Inside, I will inform Larshiel of Father  Kedric's death and you being given this quest. As long you do not break  the seal, that should be proof enough. You names inside will prevent  anyone else from using it without attempting to impersonate you."

"I  shall also provide a map with directions to find Larshiel's home in the  Darkwood.  It would appear to be about two weeks journey by foot from  the walls of Venza. The Order will provide you with enough provisions  for the trip. I also understand payment for this request would be due  after you successfully return. I shall arrange for gold from the  coffers."

He stands from the table.

"If  there is nothing more, I shall meet you in a few hours at our Chapter  House. That should be enough time to acquire any last minute supplies  for the journey that you might require."

The paladin doesn't leave yet, awaiting to be sure you have no more questions for him.

[sblock=GM Note]@SS21, Knowledge on Larshiel would be Arcana and Local

Payment for reward will be the TBG at the end of the adventure, thus I have not named the amount on purpose.

This is your time to do a last minute visit to the Mystic Pearl.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 24, 2013)

"_*gasp*_, I'm *not* a liar" Damaris turns to Amien and says visibly offended "I use truth as my weapon and *sometimes* I must reforge it slightly... there's a striking difference. What kind of manners are those, anyway?"


"If you excuse me, I have to go shopping as Kaedyn suggested. I'll meet you at the Chapter House. I'll bring Rory with me" She refers to her mare, Thuvian and Tyrion know her already from their last trip.


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 24, 2013)

Tyrion finishes his ale while Damaris storms off.  Turning towards the blond haired boy once Damaris left "Ya might wanna apologize for that.  Her "lying" saved an innocent boy's life.  Might need to do it for you sake one time. "

Standing up he nods to Kaedyn "We'll see ya in a few then."

Pointing to his backpack on the ground "That bag should hold almost all of the provisioning we're going to be given for this journey, but I do have some basic hunting skills if we need to live off the land.  Picked them up from another bodyguard while escorting a delivery. "


----------



## WindCrystal (Oct 24, 2013)

Amien frowns at the reactions he's gotten, quickly defending his statement, "Lying can be an amazing skill. Of course it saved someone's life. Isn't that what matters more than manners?"

He then responds to the notion of using the backpack to carry supplies by thrusting his magical sack to the table, "Wouldn't this be easier? There's even extra rations that I haven't had the opportunity to use."

Standing up as well, he mentions, "I need to pick up something as well. I'm out of any source of light."


----------



## Systole (Oct 24, 2013)

Lai Tai nods in agreement with Tyrion.  "He who greets a thistle with undue familiarity earns a palmful of nettles," he says to Amien, apparently quoting a proverb from his native tongue.  "As for the journey, I am no stranger to walking, but I am recently come from a long voyage by ship.  If we must travel overland, I should procure rations and a sleeping roll before we leave."


----------



## jkason (Oct 24, 2013)

Ru watches silently as Damaris takes her quick leave. 

"If it helps, Goldy, I'm totally a liar," Ru whispers. "Comes in handy in my line of work."

Turning his attention back to their employer, Ru cocks his head to one side.

"Honor. What can you do?" he offers by way of explaining their compatriot's abrupt exit. "We'll get it sorted on the road, I'm sure. We're grateful to the brim for the opportunity. We'll meet you at the Chapter House, then. I've got to swing by the Pearl to pick up the magic stick I have on order, anyhow. Until tomorrow, then."

Ru rises, bowing respectfully, making sure none of the others have more questions or concerns, or that the there are no other last minute responses from Kaedyn. Once it's clear the conversation is done, he makes his way out and over to the Pearl.

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 30/30

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +6 (+7 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +2
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +7, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +5/+5, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +6, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +6, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* None

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 24, 2013)

"Lying is a foolish skill if you ask me; divorcing one's statements from truth completely is a dangerous act that can spawn unintended results the same way a pure illusion can. Knowing how to use truth and reality is a flexible and effective manner is a far rarer skill that is not the same thing." Thuvian replies to the turn in conversation as he too prepares to leave and gather his things.

Knowledge (arcana) = 14,  Knowledge (local) = 21


----------



## WindCrystal (Oct 25, 2013)

Amien tilts his head slightly to return the whisper towards Ru on his declaration, "I already figured as such. You certainly act the part.. and possibly dress it too."

He doesn't comment on the apparent foolishness of lying, instead conceding quickly, "Very well then. I clearly seemed to have misunderstood somebody's approach to making people hear what they want to hear which to get them to act the way we want to act. I will be leaving for the store.."

Of course, once he gets to the store, he'll carefully make sure not to be in at the same time as Damaris, to prevent another tavern incident from occurring.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 25, 2013)

*Kaedyn Thorngood, Paladin of Helerion (NPC)*





Kaedyn is not entirely comfortable about people freely promoting lying,  but then he does know he is dealing with crazy adventurers.

"Very  well. You will not need to purchase more rations.  We shall provide  enough for each of you to last the expected four weeks the journey will  take."

"I shall see you at the Chapter House."

He nods a farewell and turns away. He gives a curt wave to the half-orc bartender and exits the tavern.

[sblock=OOC]You do not need to buy extra rations, I providing them so we need not track them for the adventure.

How  many people are going to be mounted? For those that are, you will need  to treat the animal as if you have an animal companion. I will need them  stated up and mini-stats will be required for them as well.  I will  need the full stats for reference on your character sheets.

For  Thuvian; He only knows what Kaedyn has told him about Larshiel,  confirming the man's name and a rough idea where he lives. Basically  confirming that Kaedyn has told you the truth if you doubted  it.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 25, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]I would rather not deal with having a mount, and Lai Tai is more familiar with walking.  That said, if we're all getting horse, I will as well.[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Oct 25, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]I wonder if it would be possible to rent a wagon to carry those not proficient in riding horses. Otherwise Amien will be walking too.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 25, 2013)

"And I thank you for it," Ru says with a slight bow of his head at mention of supplied rations. "I've picked up some vague bits of woodlore from a jungle trip, but honestly, there's much more interesting game to hunt than the kind you need for dinner.

"Now, if you'll excuse me, I've a healing stick to pick up before the long walk tomorrow."

[sblock=ooc]Ru doesn't currently have the funds for a horse, though I suppose if everyone else gets one, I can trade in a potion or two to get one. Let me know. I'll toss in Inn leaving and Pearl posts for Ru as I'm able to cover those bits.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 30/30

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +6 (+7 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +2
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +7, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +5/+5, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +6, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +6, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* None

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 25, 2013)

[sblock=Mounts] Damaris has a mare from the previous adventure. She's a light horse and I'm sure we could get a light wagon to help us, if not for our transportation, to carry our stuff at the very least. Damaris is not adverse to walking in either case. [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 26, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Thuvian has the mount spell should he need a mount, but is not particular about walking or riding.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 26, 2013)

[sblock=GM Note]While I did bring up the mount issue, I was not hinting or suggesting that you all get them. But since Damaris had one, you all should know what is required for mini-stats and character sheets.  That includes the Mount Spell, since it essentially summons a Riding Horse that is exactly like buying one for purposes of combat.

You do not have to have mounts. I am not encouraging you either way, so don't read into my previous post as saying it is a good idea or not.

What I am saying is this:
1. This is mostly an outdoors adventure
2. Any animal with you is a token on the map and will be fair game to be targeted by the enemy. That means treating them like animal companions and you will need to make appropriate skill checks with them and for them at times.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 26, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]I prefer not to have to do the bookkeeping for a mount, as I consider it kind of pain in the buttocks.  Not a huge pain, but it's not what I play the game for.  My vote is walk, but I will go with the majority.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 26, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]
I am OK with walking. I've had mounts killed before, so it's nothing new to me.  We'll just all go at tyrion's 20' movement speed is all 
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 26, 2013)

[sblock] Yeah, I decided not to bring her. I still don't have ranks on Handle Animal so keeping her under control might be a real problem.[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Oct 26, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]I would be in favor of horses if most people could do it, as getting to our destination faster could make a difference (of course Amien himself is too dumb to come up with this reasoning ICly), but since most of us prefer to walk, I am willing to walk as well. That and I agree with Systole that less paperwork is good.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 27, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Just in case we're waiting on me, I'm on board with the group consensus to forego horsies this trip.  [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Oct 28, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Walking it is. Not a problem to me.[/sblock]

Thuvian shows up at the Chapter House fairly quickly, not having much additional preparation to do. He sits down on a bench in the entry way giving the paladins amused looks as he waits for the others to arrive.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 28, 2013)

*GM:*  Very well, no mounts works for me. Just waiting on you all to arrive at the Chapter House then. At that point, shopping will be concluded.


----------



## WindCrystal (Oct 28, 2013)

Amien jogs down to the Chapter House as well, seeing not many reasons (on the drink menu) to return to the tavern first before heading tot he proper destination.


----------



## Systole (Oct 28, 2013)

The monk appears at the chapter house, having made a brief detour to purchase a bedroll and a tent with his remaining funds.  The tent is a bulky collection of canvas and support rods bundled up on the young man's back, but he doesn't seem to be particularly slowed down by the weight.  "I took the liberty of procuring sleeping arrangements.  I thought that as I am among the least encumbered by armor, I would be the most capable of carrying a tent," he says with a glance at Tyrion's armor.  "One hopes one did not presume overmuch."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 28, 2013)

Damaris approaches the Temple with a much more calm demeanor. Shopping has a cathartic effect on her to clear the mind and relax. "*sigh* Alright, here I am... I tried to bring Rory, but she was very stubborn and I still lack the skills to make her comply flawlessly. I guess it is better this way."

"By the way... I got some alchemist fire, oil, holy water... and, of course, I hope you all brought healing wands. Oh, a tent would be lovely, thank you! I do carry my own bedroll, but it is always better to have something over your head" she smiles at the monk.


----------



## soulnova (Oct 28, 2013)

[sblock] LOL By any chances, did Damaris already earn at least 98 TXP so far? That's what I needed to level up if I recall. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 28, 2013)

Tyrion doesn't really remember getting there, but it seems that everyone had at least arrived finally.  Looking at the monk Tyrion nods "Ya, that works.  I got most things in here already, but not really a tent to sleep under.  Never really had to worry bout something like that, but the girl gets it first."

"As for gear,  I also picked up one of them healing wands, plus a few other drinks that will hopefully make reaching flying creatures easier.  "

[sblock=OOC]
I need to finish updating Tyrion, but he bought all he could.  Let's get this party started!
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 28, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Derp, sorry about putting Tyrion there when he hadn't gotten there.  Brain cramp.[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Oct 28, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Hmm, do I need to buy sleeping bags and stuff? I was about to buy a tent but it looked like it was under UE so I wasn't sure. I'll edit my post in Mystic Pearl if I do need to buy munedane camping items.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 28, 2013)

Ru saunters in casually as most of the others discuss their arrangements. He stays back a bit, listening in, then makes himself known. 

"Very fancy with the tent," he says approvingly to the monk. "That much fabric, might just fit everyone who isn't on watch at a time. If I had a way to carry something like that without slowing down too much ... well, remind me I owe you one if it works out. If you get scratched up, I've got a heal stick you're welcome to borrow in exchange for my staying out of the rain."

[sblock=ooc]@Det , rules-wise, I don't believe there are any mechanics which punish you for sleeping directly on the ground as opposed to a bedroll. Ru would probably have them if he wouldn't wind up encumbered by it, but until he's Haversacked, he's been roughing it.[/sblock]



[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 30/30

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +6 (+7 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +2
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +7, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +5/+5, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +6, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +6, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* None

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 28, 2013)

*GM:*  Yes, Damaris leveled up last week on 24 Oct. Go ahead and level up.


----------



## WindCrystal (Oct 29, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Hmm, just to make things simpler, can I assume Amien purchased a tent (he should have just enough room in his handy haversack for one) and then he can just sell it back at full price at the end of the campaign? That way I don't have to worry about paperwork and whatnot.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 29, 2013)

You all meet in front of the Chapter House of Helerion, conversing away  on the preparations for your journey. Still it is  better to be prepared before you leave the comforts and conveniences of  Venza.

No one disturbs you. 

Until you  open the door, the paladin will not know you are awaiting his pleasure regardless. There must not be a watch set to observe passersby on the street.  The large iron-bound double doors are like a gate, large enough to let a fully armored horse and rider charge through. There is a large iron ring used to knock on the door.

[sblock=GM]Quick post as I am swamped and not ready to do  more. Remember to factor in weight for 28 days rations per person. I  would record it as a "NC" or "NT" line item in your inventories. Same  with a tent that is planned to be sold after the adventure.

You all can keep conversing and planning for 1-2 more days as I get ready.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 29, 2013)

[sblock=level up] Ok, I believe I'm almost ready to wait for approval, but I don't know exactly how much XP she has gained so far. 

[/sblock]


Damaris will walk up to the door once everyone is ready and knock with the iron ring. _THUD-THUD.... THUD._

She will greet anyone who comes out with a courtesy and a smile. "Good day sir/ma'am, Kaedyn's required we would meet him here. Would you be so kind to tell him we are ready?"


----------



## WindCrystal (Oct 29, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Can I add rations to the rations I currently have up to the 28 day total, so that I preserve weight somewhat? This brings my Haversack up to 45 weight which will be just enough space left over for a medium tent that can hold two people.[/sblock]

Amien reaches into his haversack to rummage through the supplies he currently has, "I've packed some extra light for when we must go into a dark cavern or other some such place, and I still have a wand I purchased for another spellflinger that was never used. I have a few potions from my previous trip to the store.. aaaand, perhaps my rope and hook will come in handy someday- at least the rope part of it. I wouldn't know what to do if these items weren't suggested to me all the time by others in the store."


----------



## jkason (Oct 29, 2013)

Ru holds back, deciding to let the young woman do the talking, though he does become a bit distracted as he looks about, frowning as a thought occurs to him:

"I thought this place was bracing against an attack?" he says to the others. "Does it strike anyone else as ... odd that there doesn't seem to be any kind of guard presence outside?"

[sblock=ooc]Probably just paranoia, but Ru's kind of built to be a bit paranoid, anyway, so it's not out of character:

Perception (1d20+6=25)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 30/30

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +6 (+7 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +2
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +7, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +5/+5, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +6, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +6, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* None

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 30, 2013)

Tyrion nods at the blond haired adult "I've found that the more gear you have, the better off ya be.  Rope can be a trap and a climbing tool.  All how ya use somethin."

Looking at the other human Tyrion says "If ya can move inside and out of a building willy nilly, can you really set up a guard for that?  Probably got more inside than out right now. "


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 30, 2013)

*~ Day 1: 13:30 - Venza ~*

Ru doesn't see anyone lurking around or paying any particular attention.

The  small peep window in the large door opens and an acolyte peeks out. He  hears your request and opens the doors wide to let you into the inner  courtyard. There are a few men at the other end practicing some weapons  drill. A few more armed and armored paladins are walking about  purposefully.

The acolyte bids you to wait.





A few moments later Kaedyn appears with a few items in hand and two acolytes carrying three bundles each.

"Good  afternoon. I assume you are ready to depart.  Here is the rough map on  how to find Larshiel's home in the woods. And, here is the dispatch for  you to give him when you meet."

"These two have the provisions for your journey."

"Once  again, the Order thanks you for your service and may Helerion look out  for you during your quest. We shall expect your return in about one  month. Good Luck."

He offers the two paper packets and the two acolytes distribute the ration bundles.

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Amien:     54/54 HP remaining;
Ru:        30/30 HP remaining;
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining;
Lai Tai:   30/30 HP remaining;
Thuvian:   22/22 HP remaining;
Nora:     11/11 HP remaining;
Mount:    15/15 HP remaining;
Tyrion:    46/46 HP remaining;

Spells Cast:
Abilities Used:
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Okay, Damaris got approved & I got some prep work completed.  [MENTION=6701657]Det[/MENTION];  sure you can choose to not take the rest of the rations. But I would  just sell the ones you have and then mark 28 days worth as "NC" or "NT". Then buy new rations the next time you need them.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 30, 2013)

Ru makes a show of bending under the weight of the ration bundle.

"Seeing it all at once does make a body wonder if he shouldn't diet," he quips, though says nothing more for the moment as the party gathers itself.


----------



## Systole (Oct 30, 2013)

Lai Tai picks up his month's worth of rations, straining slightly.  "I am ready to be off, then."

[sblock=OOC]Reduced to 20' with that much rations.  Is it a standard action to shrug off a pack?[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Oct 30, 2013)

Taking the rations, Tyrion adds them to his almost full pouch.  However, when he puts the pack back on the man barley looks phased by the additional weight. In fact, it appears he does not feel it at all.  Reaching out his hand to take the other two packages from the man, Tyrion takes a quick glance at the map.  

Nodding his thanks at Kaedyn, Tyrion says "Well, what we gonna do about order?  I'll be in front, since I'm the slowest amongst us right now. Less distance if I need to close the cap between someth'n or other."

[sblock=OOC]
Dropping a pack is a free action i thought? 
[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Tyrion Thankirk
*AC:* 20(Touch 12, Flatfooted 18)
*HP:* 46/46

*Initiative:* +2 
*Perception*: +5  *Sense Motive*: +1 
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 20  *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +*4 Will:* +6

*Conditional Attack mods:* Power Attack (-2/+4), Furious Focus (Ignore first PA Penalty), Overhead Chop (+2 to damage rolls w/ 1 attack)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* None
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 30, 2013)

"Ugh, this is heavy. One of the things I'll concede to my sister... she knows how to get food on the go" she says jokingly and takes the sack of food.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 31, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Yes, I think dropping the backpack is a free action. But I  have not seen anyone ever ask about the actions for shrugging out of the  straps.  However, retrieving an item from the pack is a Move Action  normally so, I think it is one of those accepted practices that it can  be dropped for free without taking an extra action to loosen the straps  or anything.

Btw, Happy Halloween. [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 1, 2013)

*OOC:*


Will get a post up tonight after I get home from work. Multiple 10+ hour days swallowed up my oomph for the week.


----------



## WindCrystal (Nov 2, 2013)

Amien casually heaves the heavy load of rations and carefully places them into his sack, where the burden given to him is quickly freed. When talk of order is suggested, Amien adds, "I'll be right behind you."

[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Weapon in Hand:
Condition:
HP: 54/54
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +6
Reflex: +3
Will: +0
CMB: +7
CMD: 19


Glaive Attack: +7; Damage: 1d10+4 (+9, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage); Crit: 20/x3, Slashing, Special: Reach
H. Flail +1: Attack: +8; Damage: 1d10+4+1 (+10, 1d10+8 under Strength Rage); Crit: 19/x2, Bludgeoning, Special: Disarm, Trip
Sling Attack: +5, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Rations (28 days left)
- Medium Tent
- Wand of CLW x1
- Potion of CMW x3[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 2, 2013)

Thuvian's package of rations goes into his backpack, which shows no sign of their presence. "I would prefer to be somewhere in the middle. It's a better, and safer, vantage point for me to work from than front or back."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 2, 2013)

"Positions? Good. I would go in the middle too if possible. You know, there's an awful song I might sing to our enemies about where to sit on a carriage given certain day of the week... but perhaps it is just _too cruel._"

"Ok, what about this?...."


Amien - Ru


Thuvian - Damaris


Tyrion - Lai Tai


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 2, 2013)

Tyrion nods his satisfaction.  Looking up at Lai Tai he says "Allright, looks like we're on front.  Shall we be off then?"


----------



## jkason (Nov 3, 2013)

Ru nods. "Seems reasonable enough to me," he says, arranging himself toward the back near Amien.


----------



## Systole (Nov 3, 2013)

Lai Tai nods.  "I shall endeavor to keep a sharp eye on the road."


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 4, 2013)

_*~ Day 1 -> Day 8: 14:00 Entering the Darkwood ~*_

Every long journey starts with the first step.

You  leave Venza in good cheer, albeit somewhat laden with provisions. You  make a decent start and travel a number of miles before stopping at an  inn for the night. The environs around the City of Glass can be  relatively tame and free of bandits often enough, yet you remain on your  guard.

Soon the monotony of the journey settles in and the next  few days are much like the first. You spend the nights at some small  rustic taverns a few times, but have to settle for a farmer's barn on  the third night. There is not much to note about the first week of your  journey except for the rain that plagued you on the sixth day.





Finally  you have made enough progress to reach the Darkwood. The rolling hills  with sparse groves of trees are behind you. Up ahead is the expanse of  dense forest where the wide road you had been following is reduced to a  trail. Most of the trees are large with an extensive canopy of leaves  overhead. Along the trail the light filters down to the dense  undergrowth on either side.

According to the directions from Sir  Kaedyn, you can expect to reach an intersection of the trail that will  mark the path to Thornbury in about four days. Following the trail  appears to be easy enough with little chance of getting lost initially.

[sblock=Tactical Map]Here is a map to establish your new marching order. 1 Square = 5ft, traveling Left to Right

For  those that have not used Ditzie before:
1. You open the map link. The *latest one* posted, not necessarily mine. 
2. Make  your changes by moving (Click and drag) your token around (Be sure to also move any icons  that apply with it).
3. Then press the *<Enter>* key and it  generates a new URL for the updated map. 
4. You post that *URL *for the next  person posting to use instead of the one I linked. 

This is the time to  practice, so I need to make sure Systole, SS21, & JS21 are good to  go.
*Updated Map*
[/sblock][sblock=GM  Notice]I am a very visual person and take the time to include pictures  frequently in my IC posts. Therefore, I am asking you all to include an  avatar in every IC post like Systole has been doing. These Avatars will  match the tokens on the Tactical Grids, thus requiring no labels on the maps.

If  you need me to host it for you, I will happily do so.  

Also please have  your mini-stats ready and start including them if you haven't been,  they are required from now on as well.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 4, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]I'm fine with ditzie.  Have an account and am using it for a 13th Age game on MW.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Nov 4, 2013)

"Well, the road has been nice... although a little muddy. Nothing can be perfect, I guess..." Damaris is enjoying the stroll at a good pace. Her bag is not weighing as much, now that she has eaten the trail rations for the day. 




*UPDATED MAP*
[sblock=Ministats]

Damaris - Bard lvl 4
HP 27/27
Init +4
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+2 | R+9 | W+4


Perception +6 | Sense Motive -1/9* (Versatile Performance) | Bluff 2/9* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +9 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +8 (1d6)
Longsword +5 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +7 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 12/12 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 4/day.  lvl2 Invisibility, Pyrotechnics 2/day
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.


Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike


Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16).[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 4, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]
I do have some issues with images, mostly for display purposes.  If I am posting from work, I can't see any images from a linked website period (that includes enworld/Wiki/imgur/SK's personal website etc etc), so I have to use my phone to see them. I am trying to find away around that.

 I have no issue with Ditzie, now that i've used it in my game. Until I can hack around the image issue I can only see them when I post from my house or my phone.  Again, working on it.

If you can host Tyrion from a file share site, I can see if it comes though on my work computer.  Otherwise I'll just link him once I am home this evening.
[/sblock]

*Map Update*


----------



## jkason (Nov 4, 2013)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*







"I'm not always opposed to tight spaces," Ru says as the party moves onto the trail. He moves in ahead of Amien, letting the fighter take up the rear. "But in the woods, they always make me a bit nervous. Of course, I'm a city boy, so the woods always make me a bit twitchy," he admits. His twin exotic blades are at the ready as they have been throughout the tedium of the last several days. 

[sblock=ooc]It's not dark enough yet to use any light sources, it seems, but I did notice there's a 'illumination circle' icon on the map. I can't figure out how to resize anything, though? Is that something we'll need to worry about, or is that just there for you?[/sblock]

*UPDATED MAP*

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 30/30

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +6 (+7 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +2
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +7, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +5/+5, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +6, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +6, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining

Used: 8 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Nov 5, 2013)

Amien keeps a chained spiked ball hung at his side while he carries his bag over his other shoulder, and responds directly to Ru in keeping with marching order, "City boy, huh? You and me both. I wouldn't be kidding if, and I didn't say this, but if I said that this would be the first time I've ever seen a squirrel in person. Like birds, those things turned out to be."

Updated Map

[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Weapon in Hand:
Condition:
HP: 54/54
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +6
Reflex: +3
Will: +0
CMB: +7
CMD: 19


Glaive Attack: +7; Damage: 1d10+4 (+9, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage); Crit: 20/x3, Slashing, Special: Reach
H. Flail +1: Attack: +8; Damage: 1d10+4+1 (+10, 1d10+8 under Strength Rage); Crit: 19/x2, Bludgeoning, Special: Disarm, Trip
Sling Attack: +5, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Rations (28 days left)
- Medium Tent
- Wand of CLW x1
- Potion of CMW x3[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 5, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Here is the url of image: http://s956.photobucket.com/user/perrinmiller/media/Living Pathfinder/Tyrion_zps086703f6.jpg.html




Give that a try.

Hold  <Shift> key and drag on any image and it will resize.   Double-clicking opens up options to delete and change a few other  things. I am actually not real happy with the illumination circle in  practice, I just use it for a the source. But don't read into the fact  it is there, since I reused the folder from Devil We Know and left some  of the icons in place in case we need them.

Btw, in case you all missed it you can each remove 7 days of rations from your sheets to cut down on weight.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 5, 2013)

"Living off the land aint hard.  Well, if you by yourself that is.  Also, squirrels are tastier in a soup.  Trust me on that." Tyrion shudders from some memory long past, but keeps up his position as point man.

[sblock=Sad Panda]
Nope, can't see it at work.  However, I have the code view now on my phone with tags, so I hopefully got it working now.  It looks correct on my phone at least.
[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Tyrion Thankirk
*AC:* 20(Touch 12, Flatfooted 18)
*HP:* 46/46

*Initiative:* +2 
*Perception*: +5  *Sense Motive*: +1 
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 20  *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +*4 Will:* +6

*Conditional Attack mods:* Power Attack (-2/+4), Furious Focus (Ignore first PA Penalty), Overhead Chop (+2 to damage rolls w/ 1 attack)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* None
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Nov 5, 2013)

Damaris sighs "Oh, c'mon, I'm sure we can find something better than a squirrel. My Old Man made it look so easy to go out and hunt. But I guess I lacked the knack to find my way around in the wild" she shrugs trying not to give it another thought.



[sblock=Ministats]

Damaris - Bard lvl 4
HP 27/27
Init +4
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+2 | R+9 | W+4


Perception +6 | Sense Motive -1/9* (Versatile Performance) | Bluff 2/9* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +9 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +8 (1d6)
Longsword +5 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +7 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 12/12 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 4/day. lvl2 Invisibility, Pyrotechnics 2/day
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.


Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike


Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16).[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 5, 2013)

Lai Tai positions himself behind Tyrion.  "How does the Venzan saying go?  'I shall have your back'?  One is not sure that one fully grasps the meaning.  It seems odd that one person should be responsible for the body of another, except for those in the priesthood whose duties include funerary rites."

The young man looks slightly uncomfortable when squirrel is mentioned.  "One does not wish to offend, but one would prefer not to consume the flesh of living beings."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 5, 2013)

Damaris chuckles "Heehee! I don't know you, but I don't eat the living either. They're pretty much dead whenever I start cooking!" she jokes but there's a small silence when she realized his true meaning "Oh wait-... you mean, no meat... _at all?_"

"But... what? I... oh god, my life without Chicken Pot Pie. No... I couldn't live like that" she shudders.


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 5, 2013)

"Hunting aint my strong suit girl.  I can make a few simple traps, so squirrel an rabbit is about all we would get.  Sides, we don't need it right now.  Thanks to Mr. Shiny Armor, we got what we need for food."

Looking up at Lai Tai, Tyrion explains the meaning of the phrase "It basically means you're protecting my back, not so much keeping my back.  Since I ain't got eyes in the back of the head, some one who says that is going to be preventing another attack from attacking my back.  Anyway, unless if rabid wolves start attacking us, we should be fine."

When Lai Tai says that he does not eat living things, Tyrion looks confused "Wait, like, you never had chicken?  Pork?  So, what can ya eat?"

[sblock=mini stats]
Tyrion Thankirk
*AC:* 20(Touch 12, Flatfooted 18)
*HP:* 46/46

*Initiative:* +2 
*Perception*: +5  *Sense Motive*: +1 
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 20  *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +*4 Will:* +6

*Conditional Attack mods:* Power Attack (-2/+4), Furious Focus (Ignore first PA Penalty), Overhead Chop (+2 to damage rolls w/ 1 attack)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* None
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 5, 2013)

Updated Map

Despite the seemingly long travel and the rain, Thuvian seems unphased as he quietly studies the areas the party goes through. It makes one wonder just what he went through in the past and what it would take to visibly unnerve him. He speaks little, though he periodically plays with prestidigitation and other illusion magic to see what effect minor changes have on the greater scene. As you travel, you eventually see a snake's head pop out of a pouch of the backpack routinely as it studies the party and the surrounding scenery with care. "Squirrel is not the worst one can eat. Trying surviving on rat stew for a while."


----------



## jkason (Nov 5, 2013)

Ru chuckles at the vegetarian-shock of the others.

"I ran into a couple vegetarian clans on my way up from home," he offers. "Seems a lot harder to get your fill when it's just greens, but you also don't have to worry if you happen to catch something sick and not know it, I suppose. Don't know that I'd ever give up meat willingly, though."

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 30/30

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +6 (+7 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +2
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +7, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +5/+5, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +6, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +6, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining

Used: 8 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 5, 2013)

Lai Tai shakes his head.  "No, Miss Damaris.  Monks of the Thirty-Six Ascensions do not feel it is proper to interfere with the cycle of reincarnation for the sake of eating meat."  To Tyrion he adds, "It is considered acceptable to have eggs, milk, and honey in addition to fruits and vegetables.  Most of one's diet consists of rice, soya beans, bulgur wheat, kale, onions and garlic, radishes -- especially pickled radishes, plums, cherries, mushrooms, seaweed ... these things are not only edible but in fact quite delicious when prepared properly."  A shadow passes across his face.  "Not that the monks assigned to kitchen duty were capable of such feats as producing edible food, but under other circumtances, edible vegetarian food can indeed be produced."

[sblock=OOC] @_*sunshadow21*_ http://i1257.photobucket.com/albums/ii513/pnthffr/Thuvian_150.png 






[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 5, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Thank you very much.[/sblock]

"Interesting views about food to be sure. I've tried rice with a number of things, and never found it very appealing, but then I suppose rats, rotted vegetables, and other half rotten food would not be very high on the list of additions considered particularly edible by most people."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 5, 2013)

"Ah, c'mon boys... let's stop talking about veggies, rat soup and rice. You are making me home sick of my mother's food. Let's see... Ah, of course... ehem" 


She will start to sing a lively song.  Not very loud, but enough so they can hear it.


[sblock= Perform check] Check 1d20+9=21 [/sblock]


[sblock=Ministats]

Damaris - Bard lvl 4
HP 27/27
Init +4
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+2 | R+9 | W+4


Perception +6 | Sense Motive -1/9* (Versatile Performance) | Bluff 2/9* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +9 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +8 (1d6)
Longsword +5 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +7 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 12/12 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 4/day. lvl2 Invisibility, Pyrotechnics 2/day
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.


Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike


Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16).[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Nov 5, 2013)

Amien's eyes just dart between the people debating among themselves on whether or not it is proper to eat squirrels, having a perplexed look at how seriously this subject is being taken. He isn't sure how the conversation went this way, he only saw one dart up a tree and never said anything about eating it. As the conversation grows more detailed and complex he keeps opening his mouth to try to speak but fails to say anything, even raising a finger at one point... giving him he just shrugs and lets it die on his own.

When the girl finally begins singing to put the conversation to past, he says over to Ru in front of him in a low voice, "If I ever see a tiger out here, I won't be sure if I want to tell everyone about it."

[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Weapon in Hand:
Condition:
HP: 54/54
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +6
Reflex: +3
Will: +0
CMB: +7
CMD: 19


Glaive Attack: +7; Damage: 1d10+4 (+9, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage); Crit: 20/x3, Slashing, Special: Reach
H. Flail +1: Attack: +8; Damage: 1d10+4+1 (+10, 1d10+8 under Strength Rage); Crit: 19/x2, Bludgeoning, Special: Disarm, Trip
Sling Attack: +5, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Rations (21 days left)
- Medium Tent
- Wand of CLW x1
- Potion of CMW x3[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 6, 2013)

*GM:*  Busy night for me, but you guys are RPing great! I will advance the scene tomorrow if you guys are ready. Please continue the RPing discussion.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thuvian, in a rare fit of humorous mischief, conjures up the illusion of a tiger near by when Amien is distracted.


----------



## jkason (Nov 6, 2013)

Ru smiles widely with the conversation. To Amiem, he gives a soft chuckle. 

"Just don't grab it by the toe and we should be fine," says, clearly amused by his own pun. "Seriously, though, you're more likely to see an oversized rodent than an oversized cat in a forest like this." 

When Thuvian's illusion materializes, however, he raises an eyebrow and takes a step back. 

"Then again ... "

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 30/30

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +6 (+7 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +2
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +7, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +5/+5, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +6, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +6, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining

Used: 8 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Nov 6, 2013)

Amien nearly bumps into Ru as the other stops, and then notices the vision being pointed out. Already familiar with fighting alongside large cats, he can't help but ask, raising his voice to call out to the party, "Does this cat belong to any of you by any chance? Please say yes."

[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Weapon in Hand:
Condition:
HP: 54/54
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +6
Reflex: +3
Will: +0
CMB: +7
CMD: 19


Glaive Attack: +7; Damage: 1d10+4 (+9, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage); Crit: 20/x3, Slashing, Special: Reach
H. Flail +1: Attack: +8; Damage: 1d10+4+1 (+10, 1d10+8 under Strength Rage); Crit: 19/x2, Bludgeoning, Special: Disarm, Trip
Sling Attack: +5, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Rations (21 days left)
- Medium Tent
- Wand of CLW x1
- Potion of CMW x3[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Nov 6, 2013)

"Believe it or not, I actually prefer dogs" Damaris shakes her head quickly, and looking quite surprised by the sudden appearance of the cat. "I don't think _shoo_ing it will work, right?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thuvian just chuckles quietly, "So you did point out the tiger. That's good to know for if we ever run into a real one." As he speaks, the image just strolls off into the brush where it fades away.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thuvian just chuckles quietly, "So you did point out the tiger. That's good to know for if we ever run into a real one." As he speaks, the image just strolls off into the brush where it fades away.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 7, 2013)

_*~ Day 1 -> Day 8: 16:00 Entering the Darkwood ~*_






You continue on into the Darkwood, traveling single file. So far the way is pretty level and the trail is good. Visibility off the trail is mostly obscured by underbrush and vegetation. You can only see about 30-40 feet off to either side.

But there are insects and birds heard in the background as you walk along, chatting to make the journey pass faster.

[sblock=Combat Information]
	
	



```
Amien:     54/54 HP remaining;
Ru:        30/30 HP remaining;
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining;
Lai Tai:   30/30 HP remaining;
Thuvian:   22/22 HP remaining;
Nora:      11/11 HP remaining;
Tyrion:    46/46 HP remaining;

Spells Cast:
Abilities Used:
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]*Updated Map*
        *GM:*  Keep role-playing. Everyone roll Perception on next IC post. There is no need to change the map unless you want to modify your marching order.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 7, 2013)

"Thuvian! Don't do that without telling me...!" she pokes him playfully on his side.

Trying to relax, Damaris breathes deeply, just taking the fresh air and really not paying much attention to her surroundings. 


[sblock] Perception Check (1d20+6=7) 

lol nope [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 7, 2013)

"Damnit Thuvian!  How we going to know if it's real next time?!"  Tyrion had already drawn his hammer at lightning speeds, ready to strike at the psudo tiger, but realizing that Thuvian was being mischievous did not help his mood.  Growling slightly, he casts a worried look around, ensuring that they were alone before he started yelling at the wizard again.

[sblock=OOC]
My Perception/Sense motives were off in my stats.  They were updated.  Tyrion's Perception: 1d20+6=22
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Tyrion Thankirk
*AC:* 20(Touch 12, Flatfooted 18)
*HP:* 46/46

*Initiative:* +2 
*Perception*: +6  *Sense Motive*: +2
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 20  *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +*4 Will:* +6

*Conditional Attack mods:* Power Attack (-2/+4), Furious Focus (Ignore first PA Penalty), Overhead Chop (+2 to damage rolls w/ 1 attack)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* MWK Lucerene Hammer +9 (PA-2/+6; FF+2/+0; OHC +0/+2) 1d12 + 14
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 7, 2013)

Ru relaxes and rolls his eyes as the real nature of the threat becomes clear.

"Point taken. When I don't even notice the wizard ten feet away casting a spell, I'm gabbing too much. Points for style, Shadow," he says, directing the last to Thuvian. He then falls silent, attempting to keep his senses much sharper in the wake of the wizard's prank.

[sblock=ooc]Perception (add +1 if vs. traps) (1d20+6=25)[/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 30/30

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +6 (+7 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +2
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +7, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +5/+5, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +6, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +6, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining

Used: 8 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Nov 8, 2013)

[sblock=Perception]Perception (1d20+3=12)[/sblock]

"To be honest I think I'm much more used to leopards and tigers than I am squirrels and snakes. Half of the adventurers I know have flea problems."

As the others become alert, Amien's eyes glance around as well, but he isn't sure what he is supposed to be looking for.
[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Weapon in Hand:
Condition:
HP: 54/54
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +6
Reflex: +3
Will: +0
CMB: +7
CMD: 19


Glaive Attack: +7; Damage: 1d10+4 (+9, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage); Crit: 20/x3, Slashing, Special: Reach
H. Flail +1: Attack: +8; Damage: 1d10+4+1 (+10, 1d10+8 under Strength Rage); Crit: 19/x2, Bludgeoning, Special: Disarm, Trip
Sling Attack: +5, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Rations (21 days left)
- Medium Tent
- Wand of CLW x1
- Potion of CMW x3[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 8, 2013)

_*~ Day 8: 16:00 Entering the Darkwood ~*_

Despite your vigilance, the screeching roar and crashing through the underbrush comes as a shock for half of you. Particularly since the direction is hard to pin-point. It  appears to be coming from multiple directions to your left and you reach for your weapons. Just in time, large lumbering creatures come lurching into sight.





They over 8 feet tall and covered with a thick, shaggy, brownish black coat  of feathers and fur.  The body is like a bear's, but it has an avian  head with big round eyes and a hooked, ivory colored beak.  

They look pissed off and are coming for you!









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 1





[sblock=Combat Information]Both sides are aware, no one is flat-footed
Ru, Tyrion, & Lai Tai get extra Move/Standard Action for Surprise Round


Initiative:
Monsters Surprise Round
Surprise Round (Ru, Tyrion, Lai Tai)
You Guys
Monsters (Know Arcana to ID)

Party Status:

```
Amien:     54/54 HP remaining;
Ru:        30/30 HP remaining;
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining;
Lai Tai:   30/30 HP remaining;
Thuvian:   22/22 HP remaining;
Nora:      11/11 HP remaining;
Tyrion:    46/46 HP remaining;

Spells Cast:
Abilities Used:
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Large Sized, 5ft Reach
OB1 (AC15/FF 14/Touch 10/CMD21)  47/47HP: 
OB2 (AC15/FF 14/Touch 10/CMD21)  47/47HP:
OB3 (AC15/FF 14/Touch 10/CMD21)  47/47HP:
OB4 (AC15/FF 14/Touch 10/CMD21)  47/47HP:
```
[/sblock]*Updated Map*        *GM:*  You are up Round 1

Green Squares (50% or more) are difficult terrain for Small/Medium, not Large
Rocks are difficult Terrain for All
Trees Provide Cover


----------



## soulnova (Nov 8, 2013)

"I'm gonna guess these are not Thuvian's~!" Damaris warns as she starts to Inspire Courage and takes out her bow. "What are those any way?"




[sblock=Ministats]

Damaris - Bard lvl 4
HP 27/27
Init +4
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+2 | R+9 | W+4


Perception +6 | Sense Motive -1/9* (Versatile Performance) | Bluff 2/9* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +9 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +8 (1d6)
Longsword +5 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +7 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 11/12 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 4/day. lvl2 Invisibility, Pyrotechnics 2/day
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.


Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike


Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16).[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 8, 2013)

Seeing the owlbears approach, Lai Tai shouts a warning. "Strange hostile creatures!" Shrugging off his backpack, he intones some words in a strange tongue, and a nimbus of magic surrounds his quarterstaff. He circles around the nearest owlbear, giving his staff a few experimental swings.  Then with a burst of explosive speed, he lunges forward, his quarterstaff crackling with great magics.  "Thunder Spirit Strike!"

[sblock=OOC]K:Arc for owlbears (1d20+7=12)

Surprise round: Drop backpack (free), Active Arcane Pool (swift), Move
Regular round: Activate Arcane Strike (swift), Spell combat using staff (full round)

Spell combat on owlbear (1d20+7=26, 1d6+6+4d6=24)

*Updated map
*
EDIT: Missed the Inspire Courage as well.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Lai Tai Liu
*
AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +4 Will: +5

Perception: +7
Initiative: +4

Arcane Pool: 4/5
Staff Charges: 9/10
Cantrips (DC 12): Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1st Level (DC 13): Chill Touch, Corrosive Touch, Enlarge Person, True Strike
2nd Level (DC 14): Frigid Touch, Stone Call


Current Weapon in Hand: Quarterstaff (+7, 1d6+6+4d6)
Current Conditions in Effect: Arcane Pool, Arcane Strike, Spell Combat, Inspire Courage

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 8, 2013)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






"Princess, Shadow, you might want to take advantage of the large woody bits behind us to cover yourselves?" Ru suggests nervously to Damaris and Thuvian as he shrugs off his own pack.

"Goldilocks? What say you and me teach the big nasty how to bleed, eh?" he offers to Amien, his eyes narrowing as he points one of his twin blades to the closest creature. "Bet you it tastes better than squirrel."

The swarthy Southerner doesn't wait for a response, moving swiftly back along the path before wading into the thick undergrowth to the Western side of the creature. Once in place, he swings both blades at the thick, furred hide. 

Before the creature can respond to the assault, however, Ru cocks his head to the side. 

"Now you see me..." he says, catching a beam of light on the reflective surface of his blade. When the flash of light is gone, so, apparently, is Ru. 


[sblock=ooc] So in the initiative post, we're effectively doing Suprise round and Round 1 stacked together because we won normal initiative, yes? I'm trying to figure out if Ru has two Swift actions to use or not. I think he does if I understand this right. If not, no worries. Just nix the Ranger's focus until he gets to act next. I'd rather he take the hit penalty than lose the concealment. 

Free: Drop Backpack
Surprise Swift: Declare OB1 Focus (+2 attack and damage vs it)
Surprise Move: to K51 
Regular Move: to H51 
Regular Standard: TWF vs. OB1 (values are all 2 less if the Surprise Swift isn't available): 
TWF Wakizashi (5/5) + Ranger's Focus (2) vs OB1; Damage with Ranger's focus (1d20+7=16, 1d6+2=6, 1d20+7=22, 1d6+2=3)

ETA: Argh! I missed the Inspire Courage in my attack rolls. 

Regular Swift: Use Vanishing Trick (now invisible, 50% miss chance on attacks)[/sblock]


*Updated Map* 









*OOC:*


Something weird happened and it didn't Move Ru, but copied him. I didn't want to make it worse and make three of him, so I left it for now







[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 30/30

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +6 (+7 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +2
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +7, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +5/+5, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +6, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +6, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Invisible (2 rounds), Inspire Courage (+1 attacks)

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 2/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining

Used: 8 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 8, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]When that happens, double click on the icon that you want to delete, then click the red X to delete.  Also, make sure that you're dragging the token on the battlefield, and not one from the top row for icons, as that will create a new one on the field.

http://beta.ditzie.com/45134/527d32a7291ea
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 8, 2013)

Know (arcana) (1d20+11=25)

Thuvian shrugs at the sight of the beasties. "Owlbears. Proof that reality is often stranger than fiction. Big brutes of things, so try not to get hit." As he speaks, he moves to a protected place between a couple of trees before casting what seems to be Fog Cloud centered on K-66, but is in reality Minor Image (DC 18 Will Save). 

Updated Map

[sblock=ministats]Thuvian Darklight
AC: 14 (Touch 13, Flatfooted 11)
HP: 22/22 Initiative: +3
Perception : +6 Sense Motive: +1
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +5
Current Weapon in Hand:
Current Conditions in Place:

Magic:
CL 4; +8 Concentration (+12 Casting Defensively); SR +4
Extended Illusion (2 round beyond concentration)
1st level Sapphire of Power - unused

Darkness 1/1

Cantrips - Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation
1st - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Shadow Weapon, Silent Image, Vanish
2nd - Acid Arrow x2, Minor Image(cast), Mirror Image[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]I figured with a 25 on the check, he would at least know the basic stuff about the owlbears. If I am wrong, feel free to correct me.[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Nov 9, 2013)

[sblock=Actions]Double Move to G55, drawing Flail (no possible way I could find to get close and still get an attack in)[/sblock]

Updated Map

Amien pulls himself through the tall grass, while struggling but unhesitant to catch up to Ru while quipping, "I have a feeling they see us as the squirrels! Besides, I said nothing about eating squirrels. I plan on keeping it that way."

Unable to catch the creature by surprise, he moves himself next to a tree and waits for an opportunity to strike.

[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Weapon in Hand: Heavy Flail +1
Condition: Inspire Courage (+1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls)
HP: 54/54
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +6
Reflex: +3
Will: +0
CMB: +7
CMD: 19


Glaive Attack: +7; Damage: 1d10+4 (+9, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage); Crit: 20/x3, Slashing, Special: Reach
H. Flail +1: Attack: +8; Damage: 1d10+4+1 (+10, 1d10+8 under Strength Rage); Crit: 19/x2, Bludgeoning, Special: Disarm, Trip
Sling Attack: +5, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Rations (21 days left)
- Medium Tent
- Wand of CLW x1
- Potion of CMW x3[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 11, 2013)

Tyrion glares at the closest creature that Lai Tai.  "Alright then, try this on for size!"

Moving to take advantage of the rock in between the him and the creature, Tyrion swings his hammer in an arcing motion, catching the creature in the shoulder.
[sblock=Actions]
Surprise: move 15' to J62
Round 1: Standard Attack on OB2:  1d20+10=20, 1d12+15=24
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Tyrion Thankirk
*AC:* 20(Touch 12, Flatfooted 18)
*HP:* 46/46

*Initiative:* +2 
*Perception*: +6  *Sense Motive*: +2
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 20  *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +*4 Will:* +6

*Conditional Attack mods:* Power Attack (-2/+6), Furious Focus (Ignore first PA Penalty), Overhead Chop (+2 to damage rolls w/ 1 attack)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* MWK Lucerene Hammer +10 (PA-2/+6; FF+2/+0; OHC +0/+2 Bard Song +1 / +1) 1d12 + 15
[/sblock]
*Updated Map*


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 11, 2013)

_*~ Day 8: 16:00 In the Darkwood ~*_

Tyrion and Lai Tai take out one of the Owlbears. The illusion of fog is not much of a deterrent. Both creatures come through it, but Tyrion cannot see more than 5 feet into it either.





One of the creatures rakes Ru with his claws. After the nimble man dodged the first swipe, unfortunately the second catches him badly and he grabbed onto. The creature bites him as well and he is badly injured.

The two creatures hidden by the conjured fog come through it. The first did not even pause and it takes a swipe at Tyrion as he suddenly appears in the concealing mist right next to him. Luckily it missed. The other one follows and stumbles out of the fog to come around and move in on Tyrion as well.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2





[sblock=Combat Information]OB3 Saved vs. Image, OB4 has scent and still comes through a bit slower. Tyrion failed Save and cannot see OB3 and OB4 either.
OB1: Claw 1 missed, Claw 2 hit Ru 9 dmg & Grappled him, Bit hit Ru 9 dmg.
OB3: moved and missed Tyrion
OB4: Double Moved

Initiative:
You Guys
Owlbears

Party Status:

```
Amien:     54/54 HP remaining;
Ru:        12/30 HP remaining; 18 dmg; Grappled (-4 Dex, can't move)
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining;
Lai Tai:   30/30 HP remaining;
Thuvian:   22/22 HP remaining;
Nora:      11/11 HP remaining;
Tyrion:    46/46 HP remaining;

Spells Cast:
Abilities Used:
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Large Sized, 5ft Reach
OB1 (AC13/FF 14/Touch 8/CMD19)  42/47HP: Grappling Ru (-4 Dex)
OB2 (AC0)  -2/47HP: Dying
OB3 (AC15/FF 14/Touch 10/CMD21)  47/47HP:
OB4 (AC15/FF 14/Touch 10/CMD21)  47/47HP:
```
[/sblock]*Updated Map*         *GM:*  You are up Round 2     [sblock=OOC]Map Stuff:
Green Squares (50% or more) are difficult terrain for Small/Medium, not Large
Rocks are difficult Terrain for All
Trees Provide Cover, Squares like G54 will invoke squeezing condition.
Hovering over a Token reveals the name of the image, btw.

Thuvian's knowledge check will reveal everything listed in the SRD on Owlbears. Lai Tai only provides the Identification.
I adjusted Amien's movement since he doesn't have the extra 5ft needed to squeeze into G54
Surprise Rounds do not allow Swift Actions in addition to a Move or Standard Action. Free actions are allowed. I took off Ru's Ranger Focus as he indicated and dropped the Arcane Strike damage from Lai Tai (not that it matters for Round 1 results).[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 11, 2013)

*!*






Lai Tai looks briefly at Ru before turning back to the two creatures in front of him and Tyrion.  "Please refrain from dying for a few moments!" he calls.  "Now ... Four Winds Stance!"  He leaps across the bush and strikes the owlbear engaging Tyrion.  "One Finger Mighty Blizzard!"  A blast of arctic magic emanates from Lai Tai's touch, staggering the beast. 

[sblock=OOC]Regular round: Cast Frigid Touch (standard), Move (move), Touch attack on owlbear (free as part of cast)

Frost touch on owlbear (1d20+7=27, 4d6=11)
Frost touch on owlbear (crit confirm) (1d20+7=17, 4d6=16)

Owlbear is staggered for one minute because of the crit.


*Updated map
*
Damn ... missed Inspire Courage again.  +2 to total damage due to crit.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Lai Tai Liu
*
AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +4 Will: +5

Perception: +7
Initiative: +4

Arcane Pool: 4/5
Staff Charges: 9/10
Cantrips (DC 12): Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1st Level (DC 13): Chill Touch, Corrosive Touch, Enlarge Person, True Strike
2nd Level (DC 14): Frigid Touch, Stone Call


Current Weapon in Hand: Quarterstaff (+7, 1d6+6+4d6)
Current Conditions in Effect: Arcane Pool, Inspire Courage

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Nov 11, 2013)

[sblock] Before posting my actions... @_*perrinmiller*_ Can I actually cast Grease  on F53 to affect the owlbear or the ground is not solid enough to do so? If yes... I believe that casting it there wouldn't affect Ru. Am I right?[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 11, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]You'd be better off casting Grease on Ru.  +10 to escape grapple.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 11, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Ru is invisible, so unfortunately I don't think you could target him with the grease spell? I'm going to hold off posting my actions until I know the answers on the greasing, though, since it will obviously influence the rolls[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 11, 2013)

Droping his hammer, and swinging his falchion in a blurred arc, Tyrion attacks the staggered creature in front of him.
[sblock=Actions]
Free: Drop Hammer
Free: Quick Draw Falchion
Standard: Attack on OB4: 1d20+11=29, 2d4+18=24
That is a Crit Threat, Confirmation roll: 1d20+11=27, 2d4+18=23
I am about 85% confident that I don't need a miss chance, since half the creature is out of the fog.  Tyrion can just attack that half 

[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Tyrion Thankirk
*AC:* 20(Touch 12, Flatfooted 18)
*HP:* 46/46

*Initiative:* +2 
*Perception*: +6  *Sense Motive*: +2
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 20  *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +*4 Will:* +6

*Conditional Attack mods:* Power Attack (-2/+6), Furious Focus (Ignore first PA Penalty), Overhead Chop (+2 to damage rolls w/ 1 attack)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* Falchion +11 (PA-2/+6; FF+2/+0; OHC +0/+2 Bard Song +1 / +1) 2d4 + 18
[/sblock]
*No Map Change*


----------



## WindCrystal (Nov 12, 2013)

Amien's eyes dilate when the massive bird tears into his new pal and swipes him into its easy grip. A feeling of despair overcomes him, afraid of what will happen if he doesn't do something. Despite not having any memories of comrades being fallen by monsters, he still feels compelled to tap into his inner warrior in order to pose a threat as quickly as he can. He purposefully lets his vision blur and his surroundings turn gray and foggy as his arms tighten and he pulls his spiked ball from a wide arc, aiming to slam it into the back of its leg.


Updated Map
[sblock=Actions]Move to F54
Activate Controlled Rage (+4 Strength chosen)
+1 Heavy Flail (+10 Attack Roll under Rage) targeting Owl Bear (AC 13) (1d20+10=28)
Heavy Flail Damage Roll (1d10+8=18)  (Add +1 from Inspire Courage)
[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Weapon in Hand: Heavy Flail +1
Condition: Inspire Courage (+1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls), Controlled Rage (+4 Strength Chosen)
HP: 54/54
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +6
Reflex: +3
Will: +0
CMB: +7
CMD: 19


Glaive Attack: +7; Damage: 1d10+4 (+9, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage); Crit: 20/x3, Slashing, Special: Reach
H. Flail +1: Attack: +8; Damage: 1d10+4+1 (+10, 1d10+8 under Strength Rage); Crit: 19/x2, Bludgeoning, Special: Disarm, Trip
Sling Attack: +5, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Rations (21 days left)
- Medium Tent
- Wand of CLW x1
- Potion of CMW x3[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 12, 2013)

_*~ Day 8: 16:00 In the Darkwood ~*_

Tyrion and Lai Tai kill another Owlbear.














*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2 Continued





[sblock=Combat Information]OB4 is killed

Initiative:
You Guys
Owlbears

Party Status:

```
Amien:     54/54 HP remaining;
Ru:        12/30 HP remaining; Grappled (-4 Dex, can't move)
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining;
Lai Tai:   30/30 HP remaining;
Thuvian:   22/22 HP remaining;
Nora:      11/11 HP remaining;
Tyrion:    46/46 HP remaining;

Spells Cast:
Abilities Used:
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Large Sized, 5ft Reach
OB1 (AC13/FF 14/Touch 8/CMD19)  23/47HP: Grappling Ru (-4 Dex)
OB2 (AC0)  -2/47HP: Dying
OB3 (AC15/FF 14/Touch 10/CMD21)  47/47HP:
OB4 (AC0)  Dead
```
[/sblock]*Updated Map*         *GM:*  *Damaris*, *Thuvian*, and *Ru *are left for Round 2      [sblock=OOC]I don't recall anything that prevents grease from working  based upon the surface you cast it. Though, if you were to cast it on  the top of water, that would not really do anything as the victims would  likely step through.

It covers a 10x10 and that can be the same squares the Owlbear is in without covering Ru's square.

I  don't think Damaris can cast Grease on an invisible target normally.  But she actually knows were Ru was and can reason that he is in the  grasp of the Owlbear based on the invisible thing being held. Something  tells me that it should involve a dice roll to accomplish. Probably need  to roll versus the concealment or delay within the round to wait for Ru  to become visible.

Yep, no need to roll concealment for Tyrion.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 12, 2013)

Thuvian leaves his illuision of the fog cloud to linger as he decides on a somewhat risky move. Moving closer to the owlbear in the "fog," he releases a cone of bright colors from his hands that washes over the strange creature.


[sblock=actions]Illusion persists for 4 rounds (+2 from the spell itself, 2 from extended illusion)
Move
Cast Color Spray (DC 17 Will Save)[/sblock]

Updated Map

[sblock=ministats]Thuvian Darklight
AC: 14 (Touch 13, Flatfooted 11)
HP: 22/22 Initiative: +3
Perception : +6 Sense Motive: +1
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +5
Current Weapon in Hand:
Current Conditions in Place:

Magic:
CL 4; +8 Concentration (+12 Casting Defensively); SR +4
Extended Illusion (2 round beyond concentration)
1st level Sapphire of Power - unused

Darkness 1/1

Cantrips - Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation
1st - Color Spray(cast), Mage Armor, Shadow Weapon, Silent Image, Vanish
2nd - Acid Arrow x2, Minor Image(cast), Mirror Image[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Nov 12, 2013)

_

"♪ Ru, I can not see you! Show your pretty face so I can help you! ♫"

_Damaris will hold the grease spell until she can see Ru to cast it directly on him. 


[sblock=Actions]
Free Action = Inspire Courage
Free Action= 5ft step to K57

Delay Grease until Ru is* visible*. 

If Ru is not able to reappear, she will attempt to cast it on the OwlBear's  area instead (F53). Hopefully that will make him fall and buy Ru some time. [/sblock]

*UPDATED MAP*

[sblock=Ministats]

Damaris - Bard lvl 4
HP 27/27
Init +4
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+2 | R+9 | W+4


Perception +6 | Sense Motive -1/9* (Versatile Performance) | Bluff 2/9* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +9 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +8 (1d6)
Longsword +5 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +7 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 10/12 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 4/day. lvl2 Invisibility, Pyrotechnics 2/day
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.


Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike


Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16).[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 12, 2013)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






The owlbear's seemingly empty but dripping blood claw fills quickly with Ru as Damaris calls out.

"Who could say no to that pretty voice? I'll take whatever you got, Princess," he groans, then has to stop any further quips to spit out the blood in his mouth. 

The young woman's spell goes off, and the owlbear finds its prey especially wet. With a twist of his body and a slurping sound, Ru slides out from the owlbear's grip and lands on his feet. 

"And this is why proper lubrication is good in so very many ways," he says, his characteristic smirk back in play, though it's currently stained red.

"Goldilocks, if you can dance with this one for a few seconds, I could use just a second to recompose myself?" Ru says. He clangs his blades together, once again disappearing. There's a rustle of underbrush as he moves off a few feet. 


[sblock=ooc] Since she made the intent clear, I'm just assuming Damaris' spell goes off with this, since I figure I've held things up enough: 

*Free:* Drop Invisibility
*Standard:* Escape Artist. With the -2 Dex penalty, Ru still has a +8 to Escape Artist. +10 from greasy clothes gives him and auto success, I believe, but we'll roll just in case I'm reading wrong: 

Escape Artist (+10) - Dex penalty (-2) + Grease (10) vs. CMD 19 (1d20+18=35)

Sweet.  

Swift: Re-invisible
Move: The heck away  (no AoO from invisible)[/sblock]

*UPDATED MAP*






[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 12/30

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +6 (+7 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +2
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +7, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +5/+5, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +6, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +6, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Inspire Courage (+1 attacks), Invisible (2 rounds)

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 1/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining

Used: 8 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 13, 2013)

_*~ Day 8: 16:00 In the Darkwood ~*_

The owlbear is unaffected by the wizards technicolor display.





With Ru's escape, the owlbear turns its attention on Amien. He swipes at the warrior with both sets of claws, drawing blood with each and then taking a hold on the man. His beak mouth bites down on his shoulder too.

The other remaining owlbear steps out of the fog an few feat and starts in on the warrior beside him. It rakes him with clawed paws that slip past the Tyrion's armor. But the bite misses as the man jerks his head to the side at the last second.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 3 





[sblock=Combat Information]OB3 Saved vs. Color Spray
OB1 Full Attack on Amien, 26 total dmg + grappled.
OB3 Full attack on Tyrion, 13 total dmg + grappled.

Initiative:
You Guys
Owlbears

Party Status:

```
Amien:     28/54 HP remaining; 26, dmg Grappled (-4 Dex, can't move)
Ru:        12/30 HP remaining; Greased, Invis
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining;
Lai Tai:   30/30 HP remaining;
Thuvian:   22/22 HP remaining;
Nora:      11/11 HP remaining;
Tyrion:    33/46 HP remaining; 13, dmg Grappled (-4 Dex, can't move)

Spells Cast: Minor Image (Thuvian), Grease (Damaris), Color Spray (Thuvian)
Abilities Used: Invis (Ru/2 rnds), Bard Perf (Damaris/2 rnd)
Conditions in effect: Invis (Ru)
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Large Sized, 5ft Reach
OB1 (AC13/Touch 8/CMD19)  23/47HP: Grappling Amien (-4 Dex)
OB2 (AC0)  -3/47HP: Dying
OB3 (AC13/Touch 8/CMD21)  47/47HP: Grappling Tyrion (-4 Dex)
OB4 (AC0)  Dead
```
[/sblock]*Updated Map*         *GM:*  You are all up for Round 3


----------



## Systole (Nov 13, 2013)

The monk shifts to a more aggressive posture.  "Dancing South Wind!  Summer Storm Downward Strike!"  He brings his staff down across the back of the back of the owlbear with the sound of thunder and the smell of burning feathers. 

[sblock=OOC]5 ft step, Arcane Strike (swift), full round spell combat with activation of staff

Attack on owlbear (1d20+7=13, 1d6+6+4d6=17) (+1 damage because I forgot Inspire Courage once again.)


*Updated map
*[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Lai Tai Liu
*
AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +4 Will: +5

Perception: +7
Initiative: +4

Arcane Pool: 4/5
Staff Charges: 8/10
Cantrips (DC 12): Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1st Level (DC 13): Chill Touch, Corrosive Touch, Enlarge Person, True Strike
2nd Level (DC 14): Frigid Touch, Stone Call


Current Weapon in Hand: Quarterstaff (+7, 1d6+6+4d6)
Current Conditions in Effect: Arcane Pool, Arcane Strike, Spell Combat, Inspire Courage

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Nov 13, 2013)

[sblock] Excuse me if I missed it before... but who's Nora?  ? [/sblock]






Damaris frowns seeing both fighters get grappled. "♫ Oh my-....ALRIGHT!  Amien, sweet heart, I'll help you first! ♪" 

The bard will move to the side and shoot twice in rapid succession at the back of the owlbear grappling Amien.

[sblock=Actions]
Free = Inspire Courage
Free = 5ft step to L56
Full Attack = Rapid Shot

Shortbow attack + Rapid Shot vs OB1 (1d20+6=12, 1d6=1, 1d20+6=26, 1d6=6)

Crit confirm (1d20+6=26, 1d6=5) 

Do we have Instant Kill on double natural 20?  Should I roll again? lol

Just realized... Ugh... I forgot to add my* Inspire Courage*. :s 
[/sblock]


UPDATED MAP


[sblock=Ministats]

Damaris - Bard lvl 4
HP 27/27
Init +4
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+2 | R+9 | W+4


Perception +6 | Sense Motive -1/9* (Versatile Performance) | Bluff 2/9* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +9 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +8 (1d6)
Longsword +5 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +7 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 10/12 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 4/day. lvl2 Invisibility, Pyrotechnics 2/day
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.


Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike


Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16).[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 13, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Nora is Thuvian's snake familiar.  Also, shortows are x3 crits.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 13, 2013)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






"My, but these bears are overly affectionate, aren't they?" comes the quip from thin air as Amien and Tyrion both wind up in straights similar to Ru's. Damaris's arrow sinks deep, partially covering the soft shifting of undergrowth as the invisible southerner moves into position.

A large gash opens along the owlbear's flank, and in the wake of the attack, Ru is again visible. 

"Now, I think we've had quite enough of the unsolicited affection, bear-y, so let's go hands-off from here on out, eh?"

[sblock=ooc]*Move*: to H51
*Standard*: TWF Wakizashi attack: 

Okay, hopefully I have my math right here:

Attack: +5 TWF base, +2 Ranger's Focus, +1 Inspire Courage, +2 Invisible. 


Damage 1d6 +2 Focus +1 Courage

Sneak attack (from invisible): 1d6

TWF Wakizashi attack (+5), (+2) Ranger's Focus, (+1) Inspire Courage, (+2) Invisible; Damage (+2) Focus (+1) Courage; Sneak attack damage vs. OB1 (1d20+10=25, 1d6+3=8, 1d6=2, 1d20+10=12, 1d6+3=8, 1d6=5)

Invisible says that it ignores dex, too, but I believe the grapple has already negated the creature's dex bonus? So: one hit, for 10 damage. 


Invisibility ended by attacking[/sblock]


*UPDATED MAP*http://beta.ditzie.com/45134/5283d63c416e7

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 12/30

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +6 (+7 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +2
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +7, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +5/+5, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +6, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +6, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Inspire Courage (+1 attacks)

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 1/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining

Used: 8 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Nov 14, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]I don't have many options besides attempting to break free, so I'm gonna see if the 3x damage on Damaris' crit was enough to bring the total damage from 21 to >= 23 (I wanted to draw a knife to finish it off but I don't have the feat that makes that possible since it's a move action).[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 14, 2013)

*GM:*  OB1 is going to be dropped with Damaris and Ru's damage, even if soulnova rolls a 1 on that third dice.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 14, 2013)

[sblock] Sorry for the delay, should I roll a d20 and d6 again then? 

Critical hit vs OB1 + 1 Inspire Courage (1d20+7=18, 1d6+1=4)

I don't remember rolling a x3 crit here before. I usually just multiply the first damage.  [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 14, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Doesn't really hurt anything, but since you asked, [MENTION=92814]soulnova[/MENTION] : you only need to roll one crit confirm, whether the damage on a crit is x2, x3, or x4. It's the damage dice that you have to roll extra. So you only needed one more d6 roll for that one.

In other news: Hooray! We're down to one beastie.  [/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Nov 14, 2013)

[sblock=OOC] That was helpful.  Thank you for the explanation!! [/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Nov 15, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Oh right, Inspire Courage would stack with crits wouldn't it?[/sblock]



Amien only in acceptance from his stupor he's put himself in as the monster tears through his light armor and into his body with its claws. He lifts up his weapon to retaliate, but is then picked up and his arms bound. Even in his mental state this is a problem for him.

Luckily, the monster is soon killed before he is forced to find a way out himself. Looking around, he sees more signs of battle, a monster still alive and doing the same as it did to Amien and himself.. He stands after being dropped onto the ground from the monster giving up, and simply forces his body to slow the bleeding on mental command.

Updated Map
[sblock=Actions]Move to G56
Renewed Vigor (1d8+2=7)
End Rage as Free Action at end of turn (character wise it wouldn't make sense but gameplay wise it'll be awhile before Amien actually gets to the next monster so I want to conserve rage turns in case we get in another battle the same day)
[/sblock]


[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Weapon in Hand: Heavy Flail +1
Condition: Inspire Courage (+1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls), Controlled Rage (+4 Strength Chosen, ending at end of turn)
HP: 35/54
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +6
Reflex: +3
Will: +0
CMB: +7
CMD: 19


Glaive Attack: +7; Damage: 1d10+4 (+9, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage); Crit: 20/x3, Slashing, Special: Reach
H. Flail +1: Attack: +8; Damage: 1d10+4+1 (+10, 1d10+8 under Strength Rage); Crit: 19/x2, Bludgeoning, Special: Disarm, Trip
Sling Attack: +5, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Rations (21 days left)
- Medium Tent
- Wand of CLW x1
- Potion of CMW x3[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 15, 2013)

Tyrion growls at the owl bear, and in a snarling voice says "Hiding in that cloud ya great ugly lunk.  Try THIS!"

Dropping his falchion for now, Tyrion graps his morning star and slams the owl bear upside the head.
[sblock=Actions]
Free: Drop Falchion
Free: Quick Draw Moringstar
Standard: ATTACK! +9 - 2 PA - 2 GPLE + 1 IC  = +6/1d8+8 1d20+6=18, 1d8+8=14
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Tyrion Thankirk
*AC:* 20(Touch 12, Flatfooted 18)
*HP:* 46/46

*Initiative:* +2 
*Perception*: +6  *Sense Motive*: +2
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 20  *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +*4 Will:* +6

*Conditional Attack mods:* Power Attack (-2/+6), Furious Focus (Ignore first PA Penalty), Overhead Chop (+2 to damage rolls w/ 1 attack)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* Morningstar +6 (PA-2/+4;  Bard Song +1 / +1; Grapple -2/+0) 1d8+8
[/sblock]
*No Map Change*


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 15, 2013)

Thuvian continues to shift around behind the remaining creature as he unleashes another spray of technicolored goodness at the beast.

[sblock=actions]3 more rounds of the "fog"
Move
Use Pearl of Power to recast Color Spray (DC 17 Will Save)[/sblock]

Udated Map

[sblock=ministats]Thuvian Darklight
AC: 14 (Touch 13, Flatfooted 11)
HP: 22/22 Initiative: +3
Perception : +6 Sense Motive: +1
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +5
Current Weapon in Hand:
Current Conditions in Place:

Magic:
CL 4; +8 Concentration (+12 Casting Defensively); SR +4
Extended Illusion (2 round beyond concentration)
1st level Sapphire of Power - used

Darkness 1/1

Cantrips - Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation
1st - Color Spray(cast, recast), Mage Armor, Shadow Weapon, Silent Image, Vanish
2nd - Acid Arrow x2, Minor Image(cast), Mirror Image[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 17, 2013)

_*~ Day 8: 16:00 In the Darkwood ~*_





The last owlbear is stunned from the wizard's second technicolor display.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 4 





[sblock=Combat Information]OB3 Failed save vs. Color Spray, stunned in Round 4
Grappled condition over

Initiative:
You Guys
Owlbear

Party Status:

```
Amien:     35/54 HP remaining; 
Ru:        12/30 HP remaining; Greased
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining;
Lai Tai:   30/30 HP remaining;
Thuvian:   22/22 HP remaining;
Nora:      11/11 HP remaining;
Tyrion:    33/46 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Minor Image (Thuvian), Grease (Damaris), Color Spray x2 (Thuvian)
Abilities Used: Invis (Ru/2 rnds), Bard Perf (Damaris/3 rnd), Rage & Renewed Vigor (Amien/1 rnd)
Conditions in effect: Inspire Courage, Raging (Amien)
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Large Sized, 5ft Reach
OB1 (AC0)  -4/47HP: Dying
OB2 (AC0)  -4/47HP: Dying
OB3 (AC15/Touch 10/CMD21)  15/47HP: Stunned
OB4 (AC0)  Dead
```
[/sblock]*Updated Map*         *GM:*  You are all up for Round 4


----------



## soulnova (Nov 17, 2013)

[sblock] guys, I'll have limited/not-at-all internet access until Wednesday. Damaris will keep her bardic perfomance going until the battle's end. If we have another encounter before I get stable conexion, asume she does the same. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 18, 2013)

Tyrion, hoping to end the fight, drops his morningstar and picks up his falchion "Time to die beasty!"  Drawing his hands back, Tyrion almost loses his falchion as he swings it back too far in his haste to slay the stunned monster.  "DAMNED TO HELL!"
[sblock=Actions]
Free: Drop Falchion
Move: Pick up Dropped Falchion
Standard: ATTACK! Falchion +11 (PA-2/+6; FF+2/+0; OHC +0/+2 Bard Song +1 / +1) 2d4 + 18 1d20+11=12, 2d4+18=23 DAMNIT! OF ALL THE TIMES TO ROLL A 1!
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Tyrion Thankirk
*AC:* 20(Touch 12, Flatfooted 18)
*HP:* 46/46

*Initiative:* +2 
*Perception*: +6  *Sense Motive*: +2
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 20  *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +*4 Will:* +6

*Conditional Attack mods:* Power Attack (-2/+6), Furious Focus (Ignore first PA Penalty), Overhead Chop (+2 to damage rolls w/ 1 attack)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* Falchion +11 (PA-2/+6; FF+2/+0; OHC +0/+2 Bard Song +1 / +1) 2d4 + 18
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 18, 2013)

"Hell Adder Stance!  Bite of Seven Dooms!"  A green aura envelops the staff, and the owlbear's flesh blackens and liquifies where the blow lands.  The creature falls to the ground screaming from several moments before finally growing still.  Lai Tai looks somewhat appalled at the damage his magics have wrought.  "I did not ... I am sorry."

[sblock=OOC]Arcane Strike (swift), full round spell combat with corrosive touch

Attack on owlbear with corrosive touch (1d20+8=23, 1d6+7+4d4=23)

No change to map.
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Lai Tai Liu
*
AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +4 Will: +5

Perception: +7
Initiative: +4

Arcane Pool: 4/5
Staff Charges: 8/10
Cantrips (DC 12): Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1st Level (DC 13): Chill Touch, Corrosive Touch, Enlarge Person, True Strike
2nd Level (DC 14): Frigid Touch, Stone Call


Current Weapon in Hand: Quarterstaff (+8, 1d6+7+4d4)
Current Conditions in Effect: Arcane Pool, Arcane Strike, Spell Combat, Inspire Courage

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 18, 2013)

Ru has barely collected himself when he watches Lai Tai's magical attack necrotize the remaining owlbear as it falls. He whistles appreciatively.

"Why sorry, Muscles?" he asks. "Those things were more than happy to take chunks out of us. Only deserved the favor returned." He glances around, trying to make sure there are no more which have not surfaced.

"How many of these things tend to congregate together, anyway?" 

[sblock=ooc]It looks like combat's over? Just in case it's not, I'm holding off any specific actions. If it is over, Ru will likely choose to make sure the dying Owlbears are good and dead if no one objects, then try to get Damaris to use his healing wand to patch himself up.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 12/30

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +6 (+7 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +2
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +7, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +5/+5, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +6, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +6, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), Inspire Courage (+1 attacks)

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 1/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining

Used: 8 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thuvian remains alert as he watches the last of their opponents fall. "I suspect that is probably all of them. Any not involved in the hunt would likely not get to eat, so I can't imagine any of holding back."


----------



## WindCrystal (Nov 19, 2013)

Amien still feels a bit dazed from the battle calming down, saying towards everyone while grasping his abdomen, "My world views have certainly expanded today. I think I am going to seek out a cellar to live in once we get back to the mainlands."

[sblock=OOC]IIRC I can only move to get closer this turn so if it turns out the owlbear didn't die I'm gonna wait and see if it's taken out before I update the map.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Weapon in Hand: Heavy Flail +1
Condition: Inspire Courage (+1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls), Controlled Rage (+4 Strength Chosen, ending at end of turn)
HP: 35/54
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +6
Reflex: +3
Will: +0
CMB: +7
CMD: 19


Glaive Attack: +7; Damage: 1d10+4 (+9, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage); Crit: 20/x3, Slashing, Special: Reach
H. Flail +1: Attack: +8; Damage: 1d10+4+1 (+10, 1d10+8 under Strength Rage); Crit: 19/x2, Bludgeoning, Special: Disarm, Trip
Sling Attack: +5, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Rations (21 days left)
- Medium Tent
- Wand of CLW x1
- Potion of CMW x3[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 19, 2013)

_*~ Day 8: 16:00 In the Darkwood ~*_


Lai Tai finishes off the last of the owlbears and the forest grows quiet. The dying creatures still have some labored breathing, but it is getting fainter. Ru puts a final end to that and the beast are no further threat to you.










*OOC:*


Combat Over





[sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Amien:     35/54 HP remaining; 
Ru:        12/30 HP remaining; Greased
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining;
Lai Tai:   30/30 HP remaining;
Thuvian:   22/22 HP remaining;
Nora:      11/11 HP remaining;
Tyrion:    33/46 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Minor Image (Thuvian), Grease (Damaris), Color Spray x2 (Thuvian), 
          Corrosive Touch (Lai Tai), Frigid Touch (Lait Tai)
Abilities Used: Invis (Ru/2 rnds), Bard Perf (Damaris/3 rnd), Rage & Renewed Vigor (Amien/1 rnd)
Conditions in effect: Inspire Courage, Raging (Amien)
```
[/sblock]*Updated Map*         *GM:*  You each received 800XP. I updated the first post. Thuvian gained 5th level at 10596xp effective 18 Nov 2013.

Please do some free RP for awhile as I am busy and will need some time before we advance the scene.


----------



## Systole (Nov 19, 2013)

The monk shakes his head.  "Beasts have no choice but to take the Lowest Path.  It is not their fault.  As men, we have the choice to be better." He looks down on the owlbear that had been killed with the acid magics.  "It is one thing to defend oneself, but I would prefer to choose a higher path ... one that does not employ these magics again."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Lai Tai Liu
*
AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +4 Will: +5

Perception: +7
Initiative: +4

Arcane Pool: 4/5
Staff Charges: 8/10
Cantrips (DC 12): Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1st Level (DC 13): Chill Touch, Corrosive Touch, Enlarge Person, True Strike
2nd Level (DC 14): Frigid Touch, Stone Call


Current Weapon in Hand: Quarterstaff (+8, 1d6+7+4d4)
Current Conditions in Effect: Arcane Pool, Arcane Strike, Spell Combat, Inspire Courage

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 19, 2013)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






Ru pulls his blade out of the neck of the last of the dying owlbears, nodding once he's sure it's well and truly dead.


"High path, low path, whatever keeps me alive," Ru says, moving over to the creature with its flesh eaten away, careful not to touch the edges marked by corrosion, though his bright interest in the effects is clear.

"You might not like it, but this is some top-notch chymical warfare," he says, standing and giving Lai Tai a complimentary smile. "Trust me, I know a bit about poisons, and that one's clearly efficient. Think of it this way: if you held back, the poor bugger would only have suffered more. This is ugly, but it was still pretty quick."

He gives the monk an encouraging pat on the shoulder before returning to his bag and producing a small wooden stick with runes engraved along its length. 

"Now, I've been paying a bit of attention to folks using these, and it seems to me, if I remember correctly ..." he furrows his brows, moving the wand in an odd pattern, then touches it to himself, speaking an archaic word. A mad grin erupts on his face as the wand end actually glows, and a bloody gash on one of his sides knits itself up. 

"Oooh! Tingles a bit, the wanding," he says. "Should we have another go?" He furrows his brow again, and again the wand responds, its glow covering the most egregious of wounds. There remains only a small bit of bruising and gash beginning to heal along the southerner's forearm. 

"Hmm. Does give me a bit of headache, that, but handy to know I might be able to manage it in a pinch," he says.

[sblock=ooc]Figured, what the heck. I've never tried Use Magic Device before, and this is a pretty no-risk scenario:

Use Magic Device (class feature activation) (1d20+6=22)

And it worked.  


CLW, one wand charge. (1d8+1=8) 

Only really need one more charge, probably, so ...

Activate wand (1d20+6=22)

Hey. Twice, even.  

CLW charge (1d8+1=7)
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 27/30

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +6 (+7 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +2
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +7, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +5/+5, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +6, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +6, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 1/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 48/50 remaining

Used: 8 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 19, 2013)

Tyrion snarls at the owlbear before looking at Lai Tai. "That, and ya might've saved my life by killing that creature now.  If it had survived, it woulda grabbed at me again.  It's violent world we live in, and to be fair they _did_ attack first."

Picking up his discarded weaponry, Tyrion says "At any rate, I got one of them wands as well, but I doubt I can get it work like pretty boy over thar.  Let's rest up and get on our way."

Sheathing his falchion and his morning star back, Tyrion keeps his hammer at the ready.  _I really need to working on striking those creatures as they get closer..._

[sblock=mini stats]
Tyrion Thankirk
*AC:* 20(Touch 12, Flatfooted 18)
*HP:* 33/46

*Initiative:* +2 
*Perception*: +6  *Sense Motive*: +2
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 20  *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +*4 Will:* +6

*Conditional Attack mods:* Power Attack (-2/+6), Furious Focus (Ignore first PA Penalty), Overhead Chop (+2 to damage rolls w/ 1 attack)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* Falchion +11 (PA-2/+6; FF+2/+0; OHC +0/+2 Bard Song +1 / +1) 2d4 + 18
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 19, 2013)

"Killing may not be pleasant, but in this trade, it is a necessity. High path, low path; not a concern for these creatures. For them, it's be dinner or eat dinner; if you are going to be out in the wide world, you need to be understand that, lest you become dinner. As for the demons and devils that surely lie in wait for us, they want to corrupt and take your soul; just another form of eat or be eaten." Thuvian picks over the dead bodies, looking for any spell reagents of value as he speaks quietly. A small snake pops it's head out and starts to slither toward one of the dead bodies. Thuvian chuckles, "I'd avoid eating any of this meat if I were you, Mistress Nora. You don't know where it's been." The snake flickers it's tongue a bit in annoyance as it examines the corpse before returning to it's pouch. As it does so, it seems to make a noise that Thuvian just chuckles at. "Silly snake, what did you expect from carrion?"

After gathering any useful reagents, "A rest would be helpful. I have gained some insights from this battle that I need to think on briefly. I suggest we do it away from the rotting dead, though, unless we want to be disturbed by scavengers."









*OOC:*


I'll put the final touches on Thuvian's leveling today. Thuvian only needs a few minutes to prepare his new spells, thanks to Fast Study.







[sblock=minstats]Thuvian Darklight
AC: 14 (Touch 13, Flatfooted 11)
HP: 27/27 Initiative: +3
Perception : +6 Sense Motive: +1
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +5
Current Weapon in Hand:
Current Conditions in Place:

Magic:
CL 5; +9 Concentration (+13 Casting Defensively); SR +5
Extended Illusion (2 round beyond concentration)
1st level Sapphire of Power - used
+4 to Spellcraft DC to identify spells cast

Darkness 1/1

Cantrips - Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation
1st - Color Spray (cast, recast), Mage Armor, Shadow Weapon, Silent Image, Vanish
2nd - Acid Arrow x2, Minor Image (cast), Mirror Image
3rd - Fly, Major Image x2[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Nov 19, 2013)

Amien notices the wisdom given out by Lai Ti, and feels compelled to speak his opinion on the matter, "I've known some people to not have a choice what path they 'walk'. It can be quite disheartening, really. I consider myself one of the lucky ones."

He then looks over at Ru, who seems to be using a wand, "Hey! You know how to use one of those things? I knew somebody could make use of the spare I paid too much of my money for."

[sblock=OOC]Amien still has a Wand of CLW for other party members to use.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Weapon in Hand: Heavy Flail +1
Condition:
HP: 35/54
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +6
Reflex: +3
Will: +0
CMB: +7
CMD: 19


Glaive Attack: +7; Damage: 1d10+4 (+9, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage); Crit: 20/x3, Slashing, Special: Reach
H. Flail +1: Attack: +8; Damage: 1d10+4+1 (+10, 1d10+8 under Strength Rage); Crit: 19/x2, Bludgeoning, Special: Disarm, Trip
Sling Attack: +5, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Rations (21 days left)
- Medium Tent
- Wand of CLW x1
- Potion of CMW x3[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Nov 19, 2013)

Damaris can heal the party members with a wand too. She would gladly help Amien. "Good shooting, wouldn't you think?" she winks at Amien.


----------



## WindCrystal (Nov 19, 2013)

Amien's eyes shift nervously. He clearly hasn't been paying much attention while most of his vision was obscured by the hunt of fur and feather that had picked him up, and choosing to go into his deluded state intentionally didn't exactly help matters. He simply says figuring if he did see the shots, they had to have been good, or at least good enough, "Yes! Yes.. you were a wonderful shot. Surely it's never going to see again without both of its eyes... Or, well.. its life for that matter now that I think of its predicament a little more."



[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Weapon in Hand: Heavy Flail +1
Condition: Inspire Courage (+1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls), Controlled Rage (+4 Strength Chosen, ending at end of turn)
HP: 35/54
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +6
Reflex: +3
Will: +0
CMB: +7
CMD: 19


Glaive Attack: +7; Damage: 1d10+4 (+9, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage); Crit: 20/x3, Slashing, Special: Reach
H. Flail +1: Attack: +8; Damage: 1d10+4+1 (+10, 1d10+8 under Strength Rage); Crit: 19/x2, Bludgeoning, Special: Disarm, Trip
Sling Attack: +5, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Rations (21 days left)
- Medium Tent
- Wand of CLW x1
- Potion of CMW x3[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 20, 2013)

Ru shakes his head as Amien asks about wand skills.

"I'm a lucky faker, really," he admits. "I've been trying to get that thing to work for a week, and this was the first time. Damaris is your best bet for consistency," he says, jabbing a thumb to the bard.


[sblock=ooc]Ru has a level of Ranger, but he took an archetype that trades out spells for Trapfinding. He has to roll Use Magic Device each time he tries to use the wand, and if he rolls a 1, he can't try it again for 24 hours. 

With Damaris, you only have to worry about rolling the heal amount, so it takes less time.  [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 27/30

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +6 (+7 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +2
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +7, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +5/+5, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +6, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +6, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 1/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 48/50 remaining

Used: 8 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 20, 2013)

Lai Tai shakes his head.  "I know the creature would still be dead by my hand, and I do not deny that these deaths were a necessary ones ... but the magics of the storm are a cleaner death.  I used the magics of the snake because I wished to conserve my storm magics, as the storm magics are somewhat arduous to rebuild once they have been spent.  So I inflicted great pain out of selfishness and sloth.  It is not right."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Lai Tai Liu
*
AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +4 Will: +5

Perception: +7
Initiative: +4

Arcane Pool: 4/5
Staff Charges: 8/10
Cantrips (DC 12): Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1st Level (DC 13): Chill Touch, Corrosive Touch, Enlarge Person, True Strike
2nd Level (DC 14): Frigid Touch, Stone Call


Current Weapon in Hand: Quarterstaff (+8, 1d6+7)
Current Conditions in Effect: Arcane Pool

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Nov 20, 2013)

"Alright, let me check on that wound, Ru..." Damaris will help them out with the wand. "Ok... some magic here... and there... oh! and here!  See? As good as new!" she chuckles and gives him a pat in the back. 


[sblock] Not sure how many charges you need, but here I got some rolls.  

For Ru (3 charges)
1d8+1=5, 1d8+1=8, 1d8+1=5 


For Amien ( I believe he only may need one for the moment?)
1d8+1=7, 1d8+1=9, 1d8+1=8


[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 20, 2013)

"Expediency and resource management on the battlefield is not slothful or selfish, especially when you don't know when the next battle is going to come. Just ask any magic user that has ever set foot on in battle."


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 20, 2013)

Tyrion waves his hands in the air, as to dismiss all this talk of magic and resources "Wait wait, let me get this straight.  You're upset cause the storm attack don't charge quicker than that acidic attack? Can't you use the storm attack as frequently as the acidic one?  You wizard types can just memorize the same spell next day ya? I feel like I'm missing something, besides blood."

Indeed, Tyrion still has fresh claw marks on his side that has not healed, being unable to cast magic. Taking out his own wand he tosses it to Damaris and says "Oy, I got one as well, can ya do me a solid and patch me up?"

[sblock=mini stats]
Tyrion Thankirk
*AC:* 20(Touch 12, Flatfooted 18)
*HP:* 33/46

*Initiative:* +2 
*Perception*: +6  *Sense Motive*: +2
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 20  *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +*4 Will:* +6

*Conditional Attack mods:* Power Attack (-2/+6), Furious Focus (Ignore first PA Penalty), Overhead Chop (+2 to damage rolls w/ 1 attack)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* Hammer of DOOM (Or Lucrene Hammer...)
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 20, 2013)

Lai Tai seems somewhat relieved to talk about the workings of magical resources rather than what he considers to be their recent misuse.   "The storm magics come from the staff.  It possesses a limited amount of magic -- enough for ten strikes or so  -- and I can only return about one strike's worth of magic to it per day.  So it will be two days before I can recharge it fully, whereas my own magics will return more quickly.  Strategically speaking, it is best to use my own magics first, and only resort to the staff in times of need." 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Lai Tai Liu
*
AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +4 Will: +5

Perception: +7
Initiative: +4

Arcane Pool: 4/5
Staff Charges: 8/10
Cantrips (DC 12): Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1st Level (DC 13): Chill Touch, Corrosive Touch, Enlarge Person, True Strike
2nd Level (DC 14): Frigid Touch, Stone Call


Current Weapon in Hand: Quarterstaff (+8, 1d6+7)
Current Conditions in Effect: Arcane Pool

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Nov 21, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]I think I just need two charges and I can live off of just 3 HP missing, so I'll go ahead and add that to my HP total[/sblock]



After being healed of his wounds, he states a bit cheerfully, " A shame my armor doesn't get sewn back together. Oh well! I'll just have to deal with it I suppose." He then pats Damaris on the head like he would a child. He looks over at the explanation Lai Ti is giving, and walks over, hoping to add some perspective, "Sometimes improvisation gets in the way of what you hope will happen. Has happened to me pretty much my entire life, in fact."

[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Weapon in Hand: Heavy Flail +1
Condition: Inspire Courage (+1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls), Controlled Rage (+4 Strength Chosen, ending at end of turn)
HP: 51/54
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +6
Reflex: +3
Will: +0
CMB: +7
CMD: 19


Glaive Attack: +7; Damage: 1d10+4 (+9, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage); Crit: 20/x3, Slashing, Special: Reach
H. Flail +1: Attack: +8; Damage: 1d10+4+1 (+10, 1d10+8 under Strength Rage); Crit: 19/x2, Bludgeoning, Special: Disarm, Trip
Sling Attack: +5, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Rations (21 days left)
- Medium Tent
- Wand of CLW x1
- Potion of CMW x3[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 21, 2013)

_*~ Day 8: 16:00 In the Darkwood ~*_

Damaris uses two charges on Amien's wand to cure the warrior.


[sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Amien:     51/54 HP remaining; 
Ru:        27/30 HP remaining; Greased
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining;
Lai Tai:   30/30 HP remaining;
Thuvian:   22/22 HP remaining;
Nora:      11/11 HP remaining;
Tyrion:    33/46 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Minor Image (Thuvian), Grease (Damaris), Color Spray x2 (Thuvian), 
          Corrosive Touch (Lai Tai), Frigid Touch (Lait Tai)
Abilities Used: Invis (Ru/2 rnds), Bard Perf (Damaris/3 rnd), Rage & Renewed Vigor (Amien/1 rnd)
Conditions in effect: none
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  With Ru using two charges, he might not want to use a 3rd to cure the last three. I leave that to him. Amien has his own wand, so I think his two charges should come from that one. 

If Tyrion is also asking Damaris to use his wand to cure himself, then I think the wand's owner has the control of number of charges expended and they can roll themselves. 

If Damaris is going to always agree, we can assume this from now on and players all roll for their own wands. Sound good?

Please update expended charges on your Character sheets at this time.


----------



## jkason (Nov 21, 2013)

[sblock=ooc]Yeah, Ru was fine with two, which he managed to do himself this time. He was referencing Damaris for future attempts. Sorry if that was unclear. 

PM, what I've been doing with expendables / charges is tracking them via mini-stats, then updating the sheet when I make changes at the end of adventures or at point when it needs reviewing (level ups). I've found I remember / track things better that way -- I sometimes don't have the time to make a post and update my sheet, and I've found this helps me keep track a little better. I think of them kind of like HP, which I don't pull up or down during a fight for the same reason?

I can update the sheet each time if you need me to, I just figured I'd check to see if that was okay?[/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 27/30

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +6 (+7 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +2
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +7, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +5/+5, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +6, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +6, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 1/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 48/50 remaining

Used: 8 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Nov 21, 2013)

[sblock] Damaris will always agree to help them with the CLW wands.  *nods* 

Haven't got my PC back. I'll post more later. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 22, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]Jkason; Hmmm, okay you can do it that way. I just don't want them lost and forgotten after we have another encounter. So, as long as people are tracking them one of those two ways, I am good with that.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 23, 2013)

"Huh.  Today I learned.  Well, next time I'll try not ta lose my grip on my blade, so ya won't have to worry about using those charges unless ya really need to."

Damaris, after taping the wand twice on Tyrion's wounds, nods and hand the healing wand back to Tyroin for safe keeping

"Now then, if we are done licking our wounds, let's get going?"
[sblock=Charges]
1d8+1=9, 1d8+1=9, 1d8+1=4, 1d8+1=7

Looks like 2 charges total.
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Tyrion Thankirk
*AC:* 20(Touch 12, Flatfooted 18)
*HP:* 46/46

*Initiative:* +2 
*Perception*: +6  *Sense Motive*: +2
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 20  *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +*4 Will:* +6

*Conditional Attack mods:* Power Attack (-2/+6), Furious Focus (Ignore first PA Penalty), Overhead Chop (+2 to damage rolls w/ 1 attack)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* Hammer of DOOM! +9 / 1d12+14 (PA/FF/OHC)

*Consumables*
CLW Wand*:* 2 charges used.
Enlarge Person Potion
Protection from Evil Potion
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 23, 2013)

_*~ Day 10: 17:00 In the Darkwood ~*_





You continue on and have completed two full days of travel in the Darkwood. You will have another two days yet before you reach the fork in the trail that is on the map. Then you will be able to follow the directions to reach the elven wizard's home.

The going is slower in the forest and after 8 hours of walking the sun is no longer visible from under the canopy of the forest and the vast view of trees in every direction.

You have found another decent campsite that is not very visible from the trail. The looks to be plenty of space underneath a large oak tree to lay out your bed rolls.

[sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Amien:     54/54 HP remaining; 
Ru:        30/30 HP remaining; Greased
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining;
Lai Tai:   30/30 HP remaining;
Thuvian:   22/22 HP remaining;
Nora:      11/11 HP remaining;
Tyrion:    46/46 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]*Updated Map*         *GM:*  With me being scarce until 2 Dec, you have that time to free RP, establish camp and watch rotations for your nights in the Darkwood. On 2-3 Dec, I plan to advance the scene.


----------



## WindCrystal (Nov 24, 2013)

Amien only needs to spend roughly an hour to install the tent which he purchased. With a few does this go heres, let me look at your tent real quicks, and some tinkering he manages to get it set up.

Clasping away dirt from his hands, he says, "That should help if rain comes. Hmm. I kind of enjoyed that, now I'll be sitting still for the rest of the evening, won't I?"

He sits on the dirt, presumably in front of a fireplace, deciding to make a topic as the night comes, "I now wonder what the wizard's home must be like. I don't suppose it's anything like the city where there's goods all about and walls made of stone and plaster, I would assume?"

[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Weapon in Hand: Heavy Flail +1
Condition: Inspire Courage (+1 competence bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls), Controlled Rage (+4 Strength Chosen, ending at end of turn)
HP: 51/54
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +6
Reflex: +3
Will: +0
CMB: +7
CMD: 19


Glaive Attack: +7; Damage: 1d10+4 (+9, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage); Crit: 20/x3, Slashing, Special: Reach
H. Flail +1: Attack: +8; Damage: 1d10+4+1 (+10, 1d10+8 under Strength Rage); Crit: 19/x2, Bludgeoning, Special: Disarm, Trip
Sling Attack: +5, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack
- Rations (19 days left)
- Medium Tent
- Wand of CLW x1
- Potion of CMW x3[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Nov 25, 2013)

[sblock] Is Ru still greased!? xD [/sblock]






Damaris will take her time to help around the camp. "Alright, I don't cook very well, so I guess I'll provide entertainment tonight! Who wants a song? C'mon, don't be shy boys" the bard claps her hands in anticipation "What would you like? Something sweet? Something joyful? A little melancholic? _(those work better with ale, just saying!)... _I'm open to suggestions~!"


----------



## jkason (Nov 25, 2013)

"Restful," Ru calls to Damaris, dropping his pack just inside the tent, and giving Amien a nod of thanks once again for providing it. "10 days of this trudging about with the bugs and the owlbears, I think I'd like me a pretty little lullabye more than anything."

[sblock=ooc]I believe Thuvian's the only one who has to worry about uninterrupted sleep, yes? So he could take the first or last watch? Do we want to have single watchers, or pair folks up? Thuvian's the only one with darkvision, so that's not really a factor for who takes the later parts of the night. I'm not especially great at watch math / logistics, so I'll go along with anything that sounds reasonable.[/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 30/30

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +6 (+7 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +2
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +7, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +5/+5, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +6, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +6, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 48/50 remaining

Used: 10 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 25, 2013)

"If it is acceptable, might I take last watch? One fears that one requires full rest in order to meditate over the few humble magics that one knows.  But if Miss Damaris is not averse to it, one would enjoying hearing her sing under less stressful circumstances." 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Lai Tai Liu
*
AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +4 Will: +5

Perception: +7
Initiative: +4

Arcane Pool: 4/5
Staff Charges: 8/10
Cantrips (DC 12): Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1st Level (DC 13): Chill Touch, Corrosive Touch, Enlarge Person, True Strike
2nd Level (DC 14): Frigid Touch, Stone Call


Current Weapon in Hand: Quarterstaff (+8, 1d6+7)
Current Conditions in Effect: Arcane Pool

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Nov 25, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]I don't know how Perinmiller will rule it, but if we keep watch in pairs, it'll probably make it easier to wake everyone up in a single turn if two people are working together to do it.[/sblock]

Amien turns his eyes towards the songstress, suggesting jestfully, "I don't suppose you can make harmonica noises with that singing, could you? I have no preference to the tone of your tune, although I hope you aren't offended if it puts me asleep."

Seeing Lai Ti take the last watch, and Ru entering the tent, he says, "Maybe I should consider myself a night person from here on out. I'm not compelled to sleep yet, so I'll take the first watch."


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 25, 2013)

Tyrion nods his head, stretching and yawning widley.  "Then, I'll take middle watch, since I don't need any of that fancy full nights rest you casters enjoy.  But first, let's get something started for food ya?  Starving over here."

Pulling out his flint and steel, Tyrion goes to collect some wood for a fire before setting to work lighting one.  It takes him some time, but he does manage to get the fire lit.

[sblock=mini stats]
Tyrion Thankirk
*AC:* 20(Touch 12, Flatfooted 18)
*HP:* 46/46

*Initiative:* +2 
*Perception*: +6  *Sense Motive*: +2
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 20  *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +*4 Will:* +6

*Conditional Attack mods:* Power Attack (-2/+6), Furious Focus (Ignore first PA Penalty), Overhead Chop (+2 to damage rolls w/ 1 attack)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* Hammer of DOOM! +9 / 1d12+14 (PA/FF/OHC)

*Consumables*
CLW Wand*:* 2 charges used.
Enlarge Person Potion
Protection from Evil Potion
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Nov 26, 2013)

"something calm like a lullaby? I can do that..." she nods and stands up. Damaris clears her throat a little before starting an elvish song. 

[video=youtube;ci9u8Ht1aao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ci9u8Ht1aao[/video]

She will follow up with an old song her mother used to sing her.

[video=youtube;OXkcswJQ8hE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXkcswJQ8hE[/video]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 26, 2013)

*OOC:*


Will try to get a decent post up after I get a few hours of sleep. I just came off of one 12 hr day and have 10 hr workdays the next two days, though, so I can't really promise anything.


----------



## WindCrystal (Nov 26, 2013)

While the song's soft tone takes his ears away from the forest's natural chatters and discussions of rickety cricket chirping, leaves and branches rustling in the wind, and the cackle of the fire, Amien takes his knife and forces it into the lid of the tin container, freeing the contents within to be consumed. After carving away the metal peeling, he takes the brown, rubbery slab, a piece of dried meat, and impales it onto a thin stick. He scoots himself closer to the fire place so that he can "cook" the morsel in this manner. While waiting for the dried meat to become warm, he bides his time by snacking on one of the brittle wafers that the ration also provides.

When the singing has been finished, he lets out a comment he was holding back, "I've always heard that home cooking was the finest, but to be contrary it was always the worst for me. I can only handle so little food that feels like murky slime. At least with these rations I don't feel like I'm doing something horrible to myself."

Once satisfied with the outcome of the meat, he leans back and turns it all about to see how it looks on every side, making sure the coloration change is even throughout, and then starts blowing on it. He then looks over to Damaris while she's still awake and asks, seeming uncharacteristically knowing as he does, "How did such a young girl like yourself come to become an adventurer again? You seem very young to be willing to risk losing your life at any moment."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 26, 2013)

Damaris finishes her songs and looks for a place to sit. She manages to find a suitable rock and cleans most of the dirt from the top.  She takes out her rations as granola bars with dried fruits and honey. "I'm not a good cook either. I can make just some basic stuff"

The bard listens carefully to Amien's question and chuckles. "Oh... that's a boring and mundane story to be honest" she shrugs and bites the corner of her granola bar "I'm from Whiteoak. A small little village close to Tritower. I'm the third daughter of eight. My eldest sister married a year ago or so, Galandra was my Da's lovely hunter so she wouldn't marry any time soon, so that would mean the farm boys would have started courting me soon"

"At that moment I realized Whiteoak was too small for me. I..." she sighs  "I wanted so much more. I wanted to know the great city of Venza, sing on the great halls and have the favor of a wealthy patron"

"So I decided to start an adventure on my own. I hitched a ride to the city but I soon found that even with this voice I needed to make a name for myself,  and of course, money, I had to pay bills somehow! Singing about the great deeds of adventurers seemed to cover both of these issues pretty well..."

"And that takes us to the present."

"To be honest, I know very well the risks of the trade and I do my best to help and to stay out of harm's way at the same time. So If you suddenly don't see me around, it doesn't mean I'm gone. I think I can actually do the same as Ru and make myself unseen"


----------



## jkason (Nov 26, 2013)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






"Not much of a cook, myself," Ru admits as he joins the party for food and song, "Though I'm always a tad leery of other folks' cooking. Probably has to do with knowing how many poisons smell pretty when you cook them with the right herbs," he adds with a mischievous wink.

"I'm a light sleeper, anyway. Spent plenty of time having to wake for a soft signal and take sleep where I could get it," Ru says. "I'm fine taking a middle shift. I've got my bauble to help supplement the fire." Here he produces a small, glowing stone from his belt pouch. He tosses it in the air, where it begins to orbit his crown a moment before he plucks it from the air and returns it to the pouch.

[sblock=ooc]In my head, Lai Tai was a monk. Forgot he's actually a magus. If we double up, he and Thuvian can take the last watch. If not, Thuvian should probably take the first watch so each caster can have uninterrupted sleep. Ru's fine taking a middle watch, with or without another. 

If we're single-watching, six shifts of around an hour and a half gets our casters the sleep they need and leave the norms un-fatigued. Maybe this?

Thuvian
Amien
Damaris
Ru
Tyrion
Lai Tai

If double, the shifts obviously get longer. Four hours for the non-preparers, two for the casters? 

Amien & Damaris
Ru & Tyrion
Lai Tai & Thuvian

I'm not sure how detailed we have to get here on watch. [/sblock]  


[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 30/30

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +6 (+7 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +2
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +7, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +5/+5, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +6, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +6, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 48/50 remaining

Used: 10 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Nov 26, 2013)

Amien doesn't seem much reassured, his expression paled with memories of friends gone in instants. He soon shifts and lays on his side in front of the campfire while listening, propping his head with his palm at rest while still snacking on the functional dinner. He raises his brows as he speaks, "I personally don't believe 'adventuring' is all that heroic or glorious. It's just a good use of my being a violent man with simple skills. Most bards' tales tend to.. let's say exaggerate and take liberty to the tales they sing. Half the time the heroes aren't even real people except to the drunk with more than questionable and contradictory memories."

He takes a bite of the jerky he has, taking a moment to gather his thoughts while chewing. Once he swallows he says, "I don't know wherever it is you hide in battle, but if something were to happen to one of us, remember not to watch. It's never a pretty sight."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 26, 2013)

"Oh, well, I have seen my dad gutting animals. He was trapper, just like Galandra. It wasn't my thing though. Lacked the sense of direction for the forest... Too distracted by the nice flowers and the birds I guess" she shrugs.

[sblock] Making time... I'm wondering if I should change Damaris' build next level. Change STR (14) for CON (10). That would certainly give her a very needed boost and perhaps change other stuff. Any suggestions? http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Damaris_Beiryn_(soulnova) [/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Nov 26, 2013)

"Suit yourself. I like flowers myself, but I don't find it a profitable career decision pushing daisies.", he says, finishing with a bit of a joke.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 26, 2013)

After setting up his tent is nice shady looking spot, Thuvian retreats to it for a few hours to quietly study and reflect on what he has learned over the course of the day, a standard preference for him. Eventually he emerges to nibble on some food, and be somewhat social. "As usual, I have no preference over first or last watch. Sadly, my studies prohibit me from taking the watch I would be most comfortable with; midnight is such a beautiful time of day. And of course, most adventuring is glossed over in the stories. Who wants to hear about a 2 week long trek dealing with mud and bugs when they already know what that feels like?"


----------



## soulnova (Nov 26, 2013)

"Not only that. Pushing daisies might be the only sure thing you will get... _Unless you try to go for immortality like those pesky necromancers, or vampires, or mummies.... well, you get my meaning_. We all kick the bucket eventually. I think is just a matter of how long and exciting can you make it until then. I rather someone singing great things about my deeds than how I choked on some chicken pot pie"


----------



## WindCrystal (Nov 26, 2013)

"Not sure if...  zombies and mummies count. Do they Thuvian?" he asks, hoping some knowledge is shed on the subject, hoping to confirm his suspicion, "Perhaps vampirism, maybe? If I had a platinum for every time a vampiress in a story was written into a corset and lace, and I admit I can't fault that, I might not be here today; surely there must be some catch and being an immortal vampire is not as great as it seems, right?"


----------



## soulnova (Nov 27, 2013)

"Uhm.... let me remember. My vampire tales are a little rusty... Uhhhmmm..." Damaris taps her lips trying to recall some information about the undead, vampires in particular. 

Knowledge religion (vampires/undead) (1d20+7=16) 

"Well, there was this old story about a vampire that lived with his 'family' in a forest and then seduced a young girl as myself. I believe he glowed or... wait, wait-, no I think I'm mixing it with a story about a fairy... *sigh* never mind, I'll have to look it up later"

"As far as I could tell about a catch with the undead, it had to do with the use negative energy" she shrugs. "I believe that much 'bad feels' ends up changing who you are... you know, sucking blood, killing people. Don't take my word for it, tho. I'm no cleric. Just throwing some ideas out there"


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 27, 2013)

[sblock=GM]Good job on RP.   I have an hour or two today to post a bit before Thanksgiving.

The way I see it, you travel 8 hours a day but take a 30 minute rest for lunch. Adding 45 minutes for breakfast and dinner along with breaking/setting up camp on either end equals 10 hours of meals and travel. That leaves 14 hours of time to cover with watches. But if everyone is awake for an hour on each end for chitchat at night and morning ablutions before breakfast, that really comes down to 12 hours of watchstanding while some are sleeping. You can do it in 3 shifts with pairs, everyone gets 8 hours of sleep to prevent fatigue and meet resting requirements for prepared spellcasting.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 27, 2013)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






"Well, the last necromancer I met seemed to think killing familiars was a swell way to spend a full moon, so I can't say I'm keen to join that lot," he says. "And for vampires ... who knows? It seems like an awfully thirsty way to live. And never seeing the sun again? Darkness is a fine tool for sneaking about, but a southerner needs a bit of light now and again, I find. Reminds you of the good part of home."

[sblock=ooc]Double watchers sounds like a reasonable choice, then, as it seems to give everyone the rest they need[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 30/30

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +6 (+7 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +2
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +7, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +5/+5, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +6, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +6, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 48/50 remaining

Used: 10 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Nov 27, 2013)

[sblock=Watch?]

Ok, I was thinking this might work (added everyone's perception)



Amien +3
Thuvian +6 ~Nora +9 


Ru +6
Tyrion +6


Damaris +6
Lai Tai +7



What do you think? Is there a shift you would prefer to be placed instead?[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Nov 27, 2013)

"I personally would not care for the strictures that come with being undead of any kind, save maybe, and even than only maybe, a lich. Continuing to exist solely to exist, with no real purpose but to feed off of others seems like an unpleasant existence. A lich at least can focus on his own studies and ignore the rest of the world if he so desires; if the studies are truly that engrossing, I suppose such a life could be interesting enough. And yes, light is necessary to at least some degree. After all, shadows are in essence a mixture of light and dark; take away one half of the mixture, and you lose the shadows. There are many who seek the darkness that overlook that critical detail."


----------



## WindCrystal (Nov 27, 2013)

Nodding, Amien says, "Well, with all of that said, we can't truly call zombies immortal, can we? I forgot to mention that they're completely brainless and are like slaves to a master. And clingy."

[sblock=OOC]Whatever our watch ends up being, probably best to assume that our roleplaying and conversation happens before anybody goes to bed and the first watch happens that way nobody has to wait on their turn watching to be able to have dialogue with another character.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 30, 2013)

Tyrion, not really interested in this conversation about immortality, says "All things need to die, ya?  Who knows?  One of us might be kicking the bucket this trip, so best not ponder on such things."
[sblock=mini stats]
Tyrion Thankirk
*AC:* 20(Touch 12, Flatfooted 18)
*HP:* 46/46

*Initiative:* +2 
*Perception*: +6  *Sense Motive*: +2
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 20  *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +*4 Will:* +6

*Conditional Attack mods:* Power Attack (-2/+6), Furious Focus (Ignore first PA Penalty), Overhead Chop (+2 to damage rolls w/ 1 attack)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* Hammer of DOOM! +9 / 1d12+14 (PA/FF/OHC)

*Consumables*
CLW Wand*:* 2 charges used.
Enlarge Person Potion
Protection from Evil Potion
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 3, 2013)

*GM:*  I am back, but I have not seen a confirmation of the Watch rotation  proposed. I can advance the scene anytime you all are ready


----------



## soulnova (Dec 3, 2013)

[sblock=Proposed Watch, please confirm]

Ok, I was thinking this might work (added everyone's perception)



Amien +3
Thuvian +6 ~Nora +9 


Ru +6
Tyrion +6


Damaris +6
Lai Tai +7



What do you think? Is there a shift you would prefer to be placed instead?[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 3, 2013)

*OOC:*


soulnova's proposed watch is fine by me.


----------



## WindCrystal (Dec 3, 2013)

[sblock=OOC]I am okay with where Amien is at on the watch.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 3, 2013)

A low snore escapes from the monk while he leans back against the pack full of provisions.  It seems Lai Tai does indeed find the proposed watch rotation to be acceptable. 

[sblock=OOC]Fine by me.  Just a reminder that I am on vacation through the 11th.  Feel free to NPC me as needed.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Lai Tai Liu
*
AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +4 Will: +5

Perception: +7
Initiative: +4

Arcane Pool: 4/5
Staff Charges: 8/10
Cantrips (DC 12): Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1st Level (DC 13): Chill Touch, Corrosive Touch, Enlarge Person, True Strike
2nd Level (DC 14): Frigid Touch, Stone Call


Current Weapon in Hand: Quarterstaff (+8, 1d6+7)
Current Conditions in Effect: Arcane Pool

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 3, 2013)

*OOC:*


Works for me


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 4, 2013)

OOC: Ya that's fine.  Back to bed.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 5, 2013)

_*~ Day 11: 22:00 In the Darkwood ~*_

Settling into your normal watch routine for the night, you finish your evening chatting as Amien and Thuvian take the first shifts.   The fauna continues to make noises without paying heed to your presence. You heard wolves howling in the distance, but they never got closer. Eerie it might be in the Darkwood, the secluded clearing is decent enough location as you pass the first night in the forest undisturbed.

The next day is much like the previous, trekking along the trail through  the canopied forest.  The weather remained clear, though the sun is not  penetrating very well through the leaves. Once again you find another  good location to pitch camp near the trail. After completing your  evening rituals, you begin watch rotations again.

Well after dark, when Amien and Thuvian are due to turn in since Ru and Tyrion are taking over, there are noises coming from the southeast. It sounds like something crashing through the underbrush, roughly about where you remember the trail being when you left it to settle into the small clearing. It doesn't sound particularly small, whatever it is. 

From where you camped the visibility is only about 20 feet or so with the underbrush in the way.

[sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Amien:     54/54 HP remaining; 
Ru:        30/30 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining;
Lai Tai:   30/30 HP remaining;
Thuvian:   22/22 HP remaining;
Nora:      11/11 HP remaining;
Tyrion:    46/46 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]*Updated Map* [sblock=GM]I need everyone to place themselves on the map were there characters are located.  I have added small icons so you can mark your token being prone.

I need to know what is being used for illumination as well.

The four people awake can roll Perception Checks.

The noise is coming from east of N42[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 5, 2013)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






Ru cracks his neck and rolls his shoulders as he rises for his watch. He flips his Ioun Torch into the air, where it begins its lazy orbit around his head, then draws his twin blades, giving a smile and not to the two watchmen readying to retire. 

His casual stance tenses as he hears the commotion back toward the road.

"Anything moving around now can see in the night better than most of us," he whispers. "My little bauble would probably give me away well before I can sneak close enough to get a look. I'm going to wake the others," he adds, slinking to the tent to quietly let Damaris and Lai Tai know about the commotion."[/color]

[sblock=ooc]Perception. (1d20+6=19)

I placed Ru kind of guessing at a tent location. He's moving in the direction where the other two are sleeping first.[/sblock]

*UPDATED MAP*


[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 30/30

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +6 (+7 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +2
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +7, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +5/+5, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +6, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +6, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 48/50 remaining

Used: 10 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Dec 5, 2013)

"Uh... what-what?" Damaris wakes up a little startled. She rubs her eyes and murmurs something about feeling _unfabulous_. "...Time for shift?"

UPDATED MAP


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 6, 2013)

"Shhh!" Tyrion motions with his hands.  Grabbing his falchion, thankful he put his armor before getting his ioun torch ready, Tyrion prepares for whatever seems to be coming their way.
[sblock=Perception]
1d20+6=21

Also, not sick any more, so my posting rate will go up.  

However, work has blocked ditzie, so put Tyrion closer to the edge of the clearing with his falchion ready.
[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Tyrion Thankirk
*AC:* 20(Touch 12, Flatfooted 18)
*HP:* 46/46

*Initiative:* +2 
*Perception*: +6  *Sense Motive*: +2
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 20  *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +*4 Will:* +6

*Conditional Attack mods:* Power Attack (-2/+6), Furious Focus (Ignore first PA Penalty), Overhead Chop (+2 to damage rolls w/ 1 attack)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* Falchion of DOOM! +10 / 2d4+17 (PA/FF/OHC)

*Consumables*
CLW Wand*:* 2 charges used.
Enlarge Person Potion
Protection from Evil Potion
[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Dec 6, 2013)

Updated Map

Amien raises an eyebrow in curiosity while poking about in front of the simmering campfire. In lieu of everybody becoming alert, he reaches into his bag and pulls out a sunrod, slipping it into his belt for later use, and brings out his flail.

He props himself on his knees, ready to stand and move at a moment's notice.

[sblock=Perception]Draw heavy flail, take sunrod from haversack, become standing
Perception check (1d20+3=5)[/sblock]

Tilting his head about, he whispers over, "Anyone see anything?"



[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Weapon in Hand: Heavy Flail +1
Condition:
HP: 54/54
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +6
Reflex: +3
Will: +0
CMB: +7
CMD: 19


Glaive Attack: +7; Damage: 1d10+4 (+9, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage); Crit: 20/x3, Slashing, Special: Reach
H. Flail +1: Attack: +8; Damage: 1d10+4+1 (+10, 1d10+8 under Strength Rage); Crit: 19/x2, Bludgeoning, Special: Disarm, Trip
Sling Attack: +5, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack (Consumable items)
- Rations (18 days left)
- Medium Tent (in use)
- Wand of CLW x1
- Potion of CMW x3
- Sunrod x3 (one in belt)[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 6, 2013)

Updated Map

Thuvian is starting to prepare for sleep as the ruckus starts. Stopping to listen, he turns his attention to the noise from beyond the camp, ready to react should it prove to be necessary.

Perception (1d20+6=26)

[sblock=Ministats]Thuvian Darklight
AC: 14 (Touch 13, Flatfooted 11)
HP: 27/27 Initiative: +3
Perception : +6 Sense Motive: +1
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +5
Current Weapon in Hand:
Current Conditions in Place:

Magic:
CL 5; +9 Concentration (+13 Casting Defensively); SR +5
Extended Illusion (2 round beyond concentration)
1st level Sapphire of Power - unused
+4 to Spellcraft DC to identify spells cast by him

Darkness 1/1

Cantrips - Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation
1st - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Ray of Enfeeblement, Silent Image, Vanish
2nd - Acid Arrow x2, Minor Image, Mirror Image
3rd - Fly, Major Image x2[/sblock]

[sblock=ooc]I placed Tyrion for you. Hopefully my posting rate will be able to return to a higher rate soon as well. We are slowly getting people hired at work, so I may almost be done with 50+ hour weeks after almost a month of them.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 9, 2013)

_*~ Day 11: 22:00 In the Darkwood ~*_

You hear the noise approaching. It sounds like heavy footfalls approaching in the dim forest, the sounds of cracking branches and leaves being sweep accompanying them. The source of which becomes quickly evident as a 15-foot tall giant with ruddy brown skin and black hair stumbles into view. This burley giant is the color of bark and cultivates small branches that grow from its limbs. He has a tree trunk stripped of branches that he carries lto be used as a huge greatclub.





He leans heavily on a sapling that bends and cracks, nearly causing him to fall flat with the lack of anticipated support. He catches himself by taking a knee and he swipes at the ground at his feet.  The small rocks, leaves, twigs, and chucks of earth fly to either side.

Groaning angrily he straightens back to his feet, one hand clutching his head. He grumbles, *"Ohh, badsie ogres... war da fook is it?"*

With the light shining in your secluded campsite and his height, he can see over much of the undergrowth. The very tall figure looks over and his voice rumbles, *"Shiny? Maybe it be ova der?"

"Eh!? Smallsies!"* He has spotted you.

[sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Amien:     54/54 HP remaining; 
Ru:        30/30 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining;
Lai Tai:   30/30 HP remaining;
Thuvian:   22/22 HP remaining;
Nora:      11/11 HP remaining;
Tyrion:    46/46 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]*Updated Map*


----------



## soulnova (Dec 9, 2013)

Damaris clears her throat _"let me try something first, stay on your toes" _

She steps just a little closer and waves at the big figure.


"Well, hello, Bigsie! Dont trip here, you get black charred on it fire. a' you a'right? Me was godsie sleeping and heer you walkin' here. You say you look for dem shiny? what shiny is dat?"


She tries her best to use diplomacy. Hopefully this will give them more time to move about if needed. 




[sblock]

Moves to I33


Diplomacy +9 (+1 Charming), Versatile Performance Bluff +9 (+1 charming) vs Giant (1d20+10=13, 1d20+10=19) I rather use the last roll for diplomacy.


[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Dec 10, 2013)

When the moon and the dim clouds are blotted out by a sudden darkness looming above, Amien slowly tilts his gaze up to the thundering voice. When the giant face looks down from the humbling perspective he sits at, Amien's body twitches back. All he can think about now are whatever Orcish curses he can remember and resist the urge to actually say them.

[sblock=OOC]This is not a situation Amien's useful in, obviously awaiting to see what Damaris can do.[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Weapon in Hand: Heavy Flail +1
Condition:
HP: 54/54
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +6
Reflex: +3
Will: +0
CMB: +7
CMD: 19


Glaive Attack: +7; Damage: 1d10+4 (+9, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage); Crit: 20/x3, Slashing, Special: Reach
H. Flail +1: Attack: +8; Damage: 1d10+4+1 (+10, 1d10+8 under Strength Rage); Crit: 19/x2, Bludgeoning, Special: Disarm, Trip
Sling Attack: +5, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack (Consumable items)
- Rations (18 days left)
- Medium Tent (in use)
- Wand of CLW x1
- Potion of CMW x3
- Sunrod x3 (one in belt)[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 10, 2013)

Having fought creatures of larger size them him, Tyrion knew that the creature's hit will pack a whallop  Seeing Damaris move closer to the creature, he steps in front of her and holds his sword tight, hoping it won't come to attack this creature.

[sblock=mini stats]
Tyrion Thankirk
*AC:* 20(Touch 12, Flatfooted 18)
*HP:* 46/46

*Initiative:* +2 
*Perception*: +6  *Sense Motive*: +2
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 20  *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +*4 Will:* +6

*Conditional Attack mods:* Power Attack (-2/+6), Furious Focus (Ignore first PA Penalty), Overhead Chop (+2 to damage rolls w/ 1 attack)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* Falchion of DOOM! +10 / 2d4+17 (PA/FF/OHC)

*Consumables*
CLW Wand*:* 2 charges used.
Enlarge Person Potion
Protection from Evil Potion
[/sblock]

*Updated Map*


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 10, 2013)

Thuvian readies himself to cast vanish on himself should the creature attack, but waits to see if his travel companion's words can keep a fight from occurring at all.


----------



## jkason (Dec 10, 2013)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






"No ogres over this way, just us smallsies. But like the lady says, maybe we can help a poor giant find what he's looking for, rather than causing too much ruckus. What do you say, big guy?"

[sblock=ooc]Invisible castle appears to be down again, so I went with Coyote code. This might be *just* enough to add to Damaris' roll: 

Diplomacy Aid Damaris: 1D6+6 = [4]+6 = 10


ETA: 

aaaannnnd I rolled the wrong bloody die. Of course, rolling the right die actually turns out worse:

Diplomacy Aid (1d20+6=9)

Sigh.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 30/30

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +6 (+7 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +2
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +7, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +5/+5, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +6, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +6, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 48/50 remaining

Used: 10 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 11, 2013)

Lai Tai awakes to the commotion, and blearily finds his feet.  "Is there danger?  A youkai?  Should I call the stones?" 

[sblock=OOC]Mostly back.  Traveling today, probably jet lagged tomorrow.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Lai Tai Liu
*
AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +4 Will: +5

Perception: +7
Initiative: +4

Arcane Pool: 4/5
Staff Charges: 8/10
Cantrips (DC 12): Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1st Level (DC 13): Chill Touch, Corrosive Touch, Enlarge Person, True Strike
2nd Level (DC 14): Frigid Touch, Stone Call


Current Weapon in Hand: Quarterstaff (+8, 1d6+7)
Current Conditions in Effect: Arcane Pool

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 12, 2013)

_*~ Day 11: 22:00 In the Darkwood ~*_






The attempt to deceive the giant fails as his rumbling voice replies, *"Kardoblag put da fookin' fire out far ya, den. Me nawt be likin' fire! An' ya proll burn da trees down."

"Kardoblag donna need it ta looks far me shiny."*

He continues towards your camp flattening the undergrowth and bending over a tree in his way.

*"Da beech be fookin' pissed iffin I donna cum home wit da stoopid weddin' ring. Sheethead ogres an' der stoopid booze. Donna even ken da best way ta fookin' roast halfings. But dey be ded naw."

"War be da ring?"*


[sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Amien:     54/54 HP remaining; 
Ru:        30/30 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining;
Lai Tai:   30/30 HP remaining;
Thuvian:   22/22 HP remaining;
Nora:      11/11 HP remaining;
Tyrion:    46/46 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]*Updated Map*
[sblock=OOC]Sorry, I meant to update yesterday when I ran out of time on Tuesday and decided to wait a day for Systole to get back. Ended up being too busy and lost most of my posting window.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Dec 12, 2013)

[sblock] Just to clear out. Damaris wasn't trying to deceive him. The bluff (from versatile performance) was mostly to imitate his accent, which I agree didn't go as well, but hey. xD 

So if I understand well (sorry, not english native and my hillbilly is rusty), the drunk ogres stole a wedding ring and he's out to kill them to get it back.  Let me know if this is incorrect and I'll edit the response.
[/sblock]

"Oh, ya look for dem weddin' ring?  Da stinky ogres stole it, mhh? Missus be mad then, yes (me would be!). Mhh... we dun 'ave seen drunk ogres heer, but what iffin we help ya looking dem? uh?"

[sblock] Knowledge Nature +7, Knowledge Local+8 (1d20+7=11, 1d20+8=16)

What kind of giant is this and does she remember any information on them being usually aggressive and eating medium humanoids (thank fully we have no halflings for stew! YAY!). Does she knows if giants usually have problems with Ogres?[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 12, 2013)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






"This little spark?" Ru says, slipping between his allies to grab at the dirt available for banking the fire. He sees the dual ioun torches, and decides they're sufficient light for negotiating. Or, at least, they're better than angering something four times their size.

"You don't even have to trouble your pretty lit.. er, no trouble at all," he says, using the dirt. 

"I'm not sure we'll like how he snuffs the fire himself," Ru whispers to those closest. 

[sblock=ooc]Move to I35 and bank the fire. Ru and Tyrion both have ioun torches going, and Ru figures it's best to try to stay on the giant's good side. 

Is anyone else having ditzie shunt icons when selecting. I grab on the Ru icon, and suddenly it's about four squares to the right of my cursor. I can move it from that relative position, but it's odd. I'm using Chrome if that matters.[/sblock]

*UPDATED MAP*

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 30/30

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +6 (+7 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +2
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +7, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +5/+5, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +6, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +6, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 48/50 remaining

Used: 10 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Dec 12, 2013)

Amien is already working to smash the fire as Ru arrives, saying quietly but intensely, "I know for certain I'm not as afraid of the dark as I am what I can see right now." Glancing over his shoulder, he turns back to Ru, "If we have to run, where to?"

[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Weapon in Hand: Heavy Flail +1
Condition:
HP: 54/54
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +6
Reflex: +3
Will: +0
CMB: +7
CMD: 19


Glaive Attack: +7; Damage: 1d10+4 (+9, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage); Crit: 20/x3, Slashing, Special: Reach
H. Flail +1: Attack: +8; Damage: 1d10+4+1 (+10, 1d10+8 under Strength Rage); Crit: 19/x2, Bludgeoning, Special: Disarm, Trip
Sling Attack: +5, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack (Consumable items)
- Rations (18 days left)
- Medium Tent (in use)
- Wand of CLW x1
- Potion of CMW x3
- Sunrod x3 (one in belt)[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 13, 2013)

Once the light of the fire is gone, Tyrion does indeed pull out his Ioun Stone and ignites it, but keeps an eye on the giant creature.

[sblock=OOC]
Due to the power of HTML, I can at least copy a link at work now!  Still unable to make changes, but at least I can keep the map going.  At least jkason can make map changes...

Tyrion does pull out his Ioun stone, since he never did before with the fire and Ru's going.
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Tyrion Thankirk
*AC:* 20(Touch 12, Flatfooted 18)
*HP:* 46/46

*Initiative:* +2 
*Perception*: +6  *Sense Motive*: +2
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 20  *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +*4 Will:* +6

*Conditional Attack mods:* Power Attack (-2/+6), Furious Focus (Ignore first PA Penalty), Overhead Chop (+2 to damage rolls w/ 1 attack)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* Falchion of DOOM! +10 / 2d4+17 (PA/FF/OHC)

*Consumables*
CLW Wand*:* 2 charges used.
Enlarge Person Potion
Protection from Evil Potion
[/sblock]

*No Map Changes*


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 13, 2013)

Thuvian remains calm, though watchful of the large creature. "Where was the last place you remember having the ring?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 14, 2013)

_*~ Day 11: 22:00 In the Darkwood ~*_

Damaris recognizes the giant as a forest giant, not a real common type but the appearance makes it quite obvious. She is not real versed on their relationships with ogres, though. What she does remember is they are quite powerful and have tendencies to be very protective of the forests they reside in. Some are very evil.





The giant keeps coming into your campsite and puts a large foot down to stomp out the last remnants of your fire to smoother the rest of it. You manage to make sure he doesn't get your fingers.

*"Kardoblag musta dropped it 'round har. Dem fookin' orges nawt stole nuthin'. Der was wun o' beech ogre dat be purt 'nuff ta poke, saw me tooks it off."

"Me fookin' dropped da ring sumwar 'round har."

"Oooo, dose be shiney."*

He makes a grab for the ioun torch orbiting around Tyrion's head and nearly topples over. He steadies himself again be putting one hand on the boulder to his left.

*"It be 'round dis place... Whic o' ya smallsies gots it?"*

[sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Amien:     54/54 HP remaining; 
Ru:        30/30 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining;
Lai Tai:   30/30 HP remaining;
Thuvian:   22/22 HP remaining;
Nora:      11/11 HP remaining;
Tyrion:    46/46 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]*Updated Map*
[sblock=OOC]







soulnova said:


> Just to clear out. Damaris wasn't  trying to deceive him. The bluff (from versatile performance) was mostly  to imitate his accent, which I agree didn't go as well, but hey. xD
> 
> So if I understand well (sorry, not english native and my hillbilly is  rusty), the drunk ogres stole a wedding ring and he's out to kill them  to get it back.  Let me know if this is incorrect and I'll edit the  response.



Well, the drunk giant is not actually making the most coherent sense either. So part of your misunderstanding is my intentions. 
When you roll dice, it would help if you tell me what you are using them for, Soulnova. Sometimes I can tell quite easily, but those were not quite clear. The latest knowledge checks were fine. [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 14, 2013)

"None of us have it, but I may have the means necessary to find it. If you can give me a full description of it, and it's sufficiently unique to stand out from similar rings, I have a scroll of Locate Object that should at the very least help you narrow down your search."


----------



## soulnova (Dec 14, 2013)

"(_keep it simple~)_" Damaris mutters back at Thuvian with a nervous smile.  "A magic scroll is a good idea. So, while you are at that, let's look for that ring, aye!? The more eyes, the better~!" she claps her hands and makes a motion to invite the rest to help out looking about for the ring... a few steps back from the giant. "Imma gonna need some magic light here"


[sblock] 

Damaris will step back 5ft and cast Dancing lights to help them see better...

Perception check +6 (1d20+6=13)
[/sblock]
*Updated Map*


----------



## Systole (Dec 14, 2013)

Lai Tai nods.  "Light ... I can provide light."   He sets the end of his staff to glowing, adding a few extra arcane gestures to give it added power.  It seems unlikely the great creature is a youkai, but that does not mean it won't turn hostile.

[sblock=OOC]Light spell on the staff, and also activating Spell Combat, just in case.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Lai Tai Liu
*
AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +4 Will: +5

Perception: +7
Initiative: +4

Arcane Pool: 3/5
Staff Charges: 8/10
Cantrips (DC 12): Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1st Level (DC 13): Chill Touch, Corrosive Touch, Enlarge Person, True Strike
2nd Level (DC 14): Frigid Touch, Stone Call


Current Weapon in Hand: Quarterstaff (+8, 1d6+7)
Current Conditions in Effect: Arcane Pool, Light

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Dec 15, 2013)

Amien considers going for his sunrod, but decides not to until later. He simply pats his belt for later. Stumbling to get back up to standing, he incoherently says, "Ah, uh yes I would go as far as to look for a needle in a haystack for you. That's the kind of helpful folks we are, right?"

He steps closer to Damaris when motioned.

Updated Map
[sblock=Actions]Move to I33[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Weapon in Hand: Heavy Flail +1
Condition:
HP: 54/54
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +6
Reflex: +3
Will: +0
CMB: +7
CMD: 19


Glaive Attack: +7; Damage: 1d10+4 (+9, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage); Crit: 20/x3, Slashing, Special: Reach
H. Flail +1: Attack: +8; Damage: 1d10+4+1 (+10, 1d10+8 under Strength Rage); Crit: 19/x2, Bludgeoning, Special: Disarm, Trip
Sling Attack: +5, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack (Consumable items)
- Rations (18 days left)
- Medium Tent (in use)
- Wand of CLW x1
- Potion of CMW x3
- Sunrod x3 (one in belt)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 16, 2013)

_*~ Day 11: 22:01 In the Darkwood ~*_





The forest giant squints at the appearances of more lights out of thin air.

*"Gar, magicks!"

"Da ring fits Kardoblag's finger."* He shows the teifling mage the back of his fist with one finger, the middle one, raised up straight. With the size of the giant's finger the ring would look more like a regular person's armband.

*"Tis gold an' be havin' funny writ on it."

"Ya find it?"* he growls at Damaris and he moves closer. Amien, Ru, and Tyrion are forced to step back or be stepped upon.

Seeing that she did not find anything, the giant leans over with the intention of turning your camp upside down or inside out to look for his missing jewelry.

*"Grr, war da fook be it?"*

[sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Amien:     54/54 HP remaining; 
Ru:        30/30 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining;
Lai Tai:   30/30 HP remaining;
Thuvian:   22/22 HP remaining;
Nora:      11/11 HP remaining;
Tyrion:    46/46 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]*Updated Map*
[sblock=OOC]You all probably should think of this as a skill challenge unless you want to fight a Forest Giant.
Diplomacy (be specific on what you are using it for) and Perception checks are applicable.
If anyone is thinking in Intimidation, be aware that size difference alone is a huge penalty. [/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Dec 16, 2013)

"Woah, there. If you move around too much, you might step on dah shiny ring. We can't step on it, we're too small, ya know. Is best you sit and rest a moment, aye? You deserve it, don't ya? Must been very tiring so far. C'mon, you can sit if ya like."

"I'll use me magic lights to look ovah ther" 


She tries to calm down the giant to keep him from moving around and accidentally stepping on one of them or the ring. She then turns away to look around the bushes with her lights.

_"♫ ...mmhh...let's look for the one ring...mmhmhmh... must be around here ♪" _she hums while looking for the wedding ring, trying to ease the tension in the air.

[sblock=Checks]
Diplomacy+10, Perception+6 (1d20+10=25, 1d20+6=20) 

YAY!  [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 16, 2013)

Tyrion, glad he dodged the giant's attempt to grab his ioun stone, starts looking for the bangle immediately.  _Please let us find it, please let us find it..._

[sblock=Perception]
Perception Check:1d20+6=18
[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Tyrion Thankirk
*AC:* 20(Touch 12, Flatfooted 18)
*HP:* 46/46

*Initiative:* +2 
*Perception*: +6  *Sense Motive*: +2
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 20  *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +*4 Will:* +6

*Conditional Attack mods:* Power Attack (-2/+6), Furious Focus (Ignore first PA Penalty), Overhead Chop (+2 to damage rolls w/ 1 attack)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* Falchion of DOOM! +10 / 2d4+17 (PA/FF/OHC)

*Consumables*
CLW Wand*:* 2 charges used.
Enlarge Person Potion
Protection from Evil Potion
[/sblock]

*No Map Update*


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 16, 2013)

After the description is given, Thuvian reaches into his backpack and pulls out a scroll. Watching the giant warily, he proceeds to cast Locate Object, using the common tongue rather than the more usual draconic so as to let the giant be quite clear in what was being cast.


----------



## Systole (Dec 17, 2013)

Lai Tai begins to poke around the camp, looking for the gold bracelet the giant is speaking of, but leaving the conversation to those better versed in social skills.  while he does so, he keeps a careful eye on the creature, ready to fight if the situation turns violent.   

[sblock=OOC]Perception (1d20+7=17)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Lai Tai Liu
*
AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +4 Will: +5

Perception: +7
Initiative: +4

Arcane Pool: 3/5
Staff Charges: 8/10
Cantrips (DC 12): Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1st Level (DC 13): Chill Touch, Corrosive Touch, Enlarge Person, True Strike
2nd Level (DC 14): Frigid Touch, Stone Call


Current Weapon in Hand: Quarterstaff (+8, 1d6+7)
Current Conditions in Effect: Arcane Pool

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Dec 17, 2013)

As the less composed of the band of travelers points over towards the darker distance, he'll kindly ask, "I know you hate for us to keep lighting lights, but it's a must if I'm to help find your ring." He actually isn't sure if it's the lights the giant hates, or just the fire they had going or magic, but he has a feeling such a distinctions are incredibly important.

[sblock=Diplomacy]Diplomacy (1d20+1=2)[/sblock]

Amien is more likely better off tagging along with somebody with light already out, unless the giant decides his feeble request is okayed regardless. He'll stumble around, hoping that he hurts himself tripping over such a large piece of jewelry that must be at least the width of his shoulders.

[sblock=Perception]Perception (1d20+3=14)[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Weapon in Hand: Heavy Flail +1
Condition:
HP: 54/54
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +6
Reflex: +3
Will: +0
CMB: +7
CMD: 19


Glaive Attack: +7; Damage: 1d10+4 (+9, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage); Crit: 20/x3, Slashing, Special: Reach
H. Flail +1: Attack: +8; Damage: 1d10+4+1 (+10, 1d10+8 under Strength Rage); Crit: 19/x2, Bludgeoning, Special: Disarm, Trip
Sling Attack: +5, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack (Consumable items)
- Rations (18 days left)
- Medium Tent (in use)
- Wand of CLW x1
- Potion of CMW x3
- Sunrod x3 (one in belt)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 17, 2013)

_*~ Day 11: 22:01 In the Darkwood ~*_





Kardoblag grunts and steps back to rest against the boulder. Damaris has convinced the giant to not toss your belongings around in the search.

*"A'right, Kardoblag be listened to da ugly smallsie. Ya betta find it or dat beech o' mine make me life hell."*

The forest giant leaves the rest of his threat implied as he watches you look around.

Damaris determines it is not around the area she is looking. Tyrion and Lai Tai have not had much luck in the campsite itself either. Amien did not trip over it.

After Thuvian uses his scroll, the wizard knows why you are not having so much luck finding the ring. He initially sensed the object to his southwest, but he doesn't see anyone having any luck finding it along that direction. 

Kardoblag takes special notice of the wizard and his use of the scroll. His rumbling voice is impatient, *"Ya fowned it yet?"*


[sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Amien:     54/54 HP remaining; 
Ru:        30/30 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining;
Lai Tai:   30/30 HP remaining;
Thuvian:   22/22 HP remaining;
Nora:      11/11 HP remaining;
Tyrion:    46/46 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]*Updated Map*
[sblock=OOC]With the Diplomacy passed, all that is left is to succeed in finding the ring.

I will count a Perception Roll to cover the square you move your character into and the surrounding 8 for the purposes of the challenge as you move on the map to locate the ring. Yeah, you gotta move around on the map to find it. 

Thuvian is going to get a +10 bonus on his perception check when he reaches the correct 9 squares.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 17, 2013)

Updated Map

"I have narrowed down the search area as I had hoped to be able to do. We probably need to look beyond the clearing though, as I'm fairly certain that someone would have noticed it already it were in camp. In order to maximize our chances, let's do this somewhat organized; form a line/arc that covers the southwest corner of immediate area with me as the center and Tyrion, as the light source, close to me."


Base Perception (1d20+6=14) (I didn't include the additional +1 as I don't know where the correct nine squares are)


----------



## jkason (Dec 17, 2013)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*







"Save your glow stick. Stay with me, Goldilocks," Ru says as he brushes past Amien on the way to where Thuvian has indicated. "I'll provide the light, with bonus brilliance from my company. You stand between me and our new friend while we look," he says with a mischievous wink. 

The southerner wades into the undergrowthrustling about, trying to catch sight of the ring. 

"I mean, it's bigger than a sapling. It can't hide too well, can it?" he whispers as he shifts branches about with his Wakizashi.

[sblock=ooc]Work computer crapped out yesterday, so I lost the only posting window I had. Sorry.  

Perception (1d20+6=16)[/sblock]

*UPDATED MAP*

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 30/30

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +6 (+7 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +2
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +7, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +5/+5, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +6, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +6, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 48/50 remaining

Used: 10 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Dec 17, 2013)

Damaris waves at the giant. "Don't ya worry. We will find it. See? Thuvian used this magic scroll. It said it over that way. Let's seee...."

"I know, I can sing a nice song to help us look around too." 

Damaris will use a merry song to Inspire Competence (+2) to aid in the search. She moves her dancing lights to cover more area with light a couple of feet in front of them. 

[sblock]
Damaris follows Ru and Thuvian south west to look for the ring.

Dancing lights move to J25, L26, N27, N29 (no concentration required)

Use Inspire Competence +2 (all in a 30ft radius)

Perception+6 (1d20+6=10) 

[/sblock]



UPDATED MAP


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 18, 2013)

_*~ Day 11: 22:01 In the Darkwood ~*_





So far you have not found it and the forest giant is scratching his groin with impatience. That doesn’t occupy him more than a moment as he hears the missing ring is not in the campsite and he follows after the wizard. 

He grumbles at the singing woman, *"Bah, tis nawt fookin’ time far singin’ wit dat cat skinning screech. Yar voice be warse dan yar looks."*

As Thuvian enters the undergrowth, he feels the direction to the object shift to the south southwest.

[sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Amien:     54/54 HP remaining; 
Ru:        30/30 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining;
Lai Tai:   30/30 HP remaining;
Thuvian:   22/22 HP remaining;
Nora:      11/11 HP remaining;
Tyrion:    46/46 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]*Updated Map*


----------



## soulnova (Dec 18, 2013)

"The missus must be quite beautiful, I reckon. How is she? uh? Maybe I can make a song about her to impress other smallsies..."  Damaris asks about the Giant's wife... or fiance. She's not sure if they already married or going to be. 

[sblock] Waiting for cue from Thuvian to move.[/sblock]


----------



## WindCrystal (Dec 18, 2013)

Updated Map

Following along behind Ru, he takes a glance around him before he steps onto the thicker grass.

[sblock=Perception]Perception (1d20+3=12)[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Weapon in Hand: Heavy Flail +1
Condition:
HP: 54/54
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +6
Reflex: +3
Will: +0
CMB: +7
CMD: 19


Glaive Attack: +7; Damage: 1d10+4 (+9, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage); Crit: 20/x3, Slashing, Special: Reach
H. Flail +1: Attack: +8; Damage: 1d10+4+1 (+10, 1d10+8 under Strength Rage); Crit: 19/x2, Bludgeoning, Special: Disarm, Trip
Sling Attack: +5, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack (Consumable items)
- Rations (18 days left)
- Medium Tent (in use)
- Wand of CLW x1
- Potion of CMW x3
- Sunrod x3 (one in belt)[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 18, 2013)

Lai Tai follows Thuvian into the woods, staying silent but continuing to keep a watchful eye on the giant.   

[sblock=OOC]Perception (1d20+7=17)  Note that this a is different roll than the one before.  Dice just feel like taking 10 today.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Lai Tai Liu
*
AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +4 Will: +5

Perception: +7
Initiative: +4

Arcane Pool: 3/5
Staff Charges: 8/10
Cantrips (DC 12): Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1st Level (DC 13): Chill Touch, Corrosive Touch, Enlarge Person, True Strike
2nd Level (DC 14): Frigid Touch, Stone Call


Current Weapon in Hand: Quarterstaff (+8, 1d6+7)
Current Conditions in Effect: Arcane Pool

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 18, 2013)

Updated Map

Thuvian chooses to ignore the chatter as he tries to hone in on the wedding "ring."

Base Perception (1d20+6=24)


----------



## soulnova (Dec 18, 2013)

Damaris follows Thuvian towards the south and directs her lights that way too to search on that area... 


[sblock] 
Perception+6 (1d20+6=16) [/sblock]

*Updated Map*


----------



## jkason (Dec 18, 2013)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






Ru says nothing to counter the giant's opinion, but makes sure to give Damaris a subtle nod of thanks as her magical song takes root in his consciousness. He moves further south with the others, his vision seeming a bit keener as he looks for the ring.

[sblock=ooc]Perception (1d20+6=23)

Blargh. Forgot to add the inspire competence, so actually 25. [/sblock]



*UPDATED MAP*


[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 30/30

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +6 (+7 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +2
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +7, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +5/+5, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +6, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +6, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 48/50 remaining

Used: 10 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 19, 2013)

Tyrion sheathes his falchion, and starts looking desperately for the bangle.  

[sblock=Perception]
1d20+8=21
[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Tyrion Thankirk
*AC:* 20(Touch 12, Flatfooted 18)
*HP:* 46/46

*Initiative:* +2 
*Perception*: +6  *Sense Motive*: +2
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 20  *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +*4 Will:* +6

*Conditional Attack mods:* Power Attack (-2/+6), Furious Focus (Ignore first PA Penalty), Overhead Chop (+2 to damage rolls w/ 1 attack)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* Falchion of DOOM! +10 / 2d4+17 (PA/FF/OHC)

*Consumables*
CLW Wand*:* 2 charges used.
Enlarge Person Potion
Protection from Evil Potion
[/sblock]


*Updated Map
*


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 19, 2013)

_*~ Day 11: 22:01 In the Darkwood ~*_





Damaris is close enough to smell the stench of the fermented beverage on the giant’s breath. It is bad. 

The forest giant grumbles, *"Kardoblag nawt like yar screechin’. Iffin dat’s yar songin’, yar nawt gud.”

“Me wife taint much but giantess be wild inda leaf pile, HA HA!"* He makes a crude gesture that mimics copulation. His rumbling laughter causes the forest to seam quieter as the rest of the ambient noises mostly cease. 

No one has found the missing jewelry yet. The giant looks menacingly at the bard with an edge his rumble, *“Stawp da foolin’ off. War’s da ring?”*

Thuvian is getting closer to it, the direction is now south of where stands.

[sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Amien:     54/54 HP remaining; 
Ru:        30/30 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining;
Lai Tai:   30/30 HP remaining;
Thuvian:   22/22 HP remaining;
Nora:      11/11 HP remaining;
Tyrion:    46/46 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Dancing Lights, Locate Object
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect: Inspire Confidence +2, Damaris Shaken
```
[/sblock]*Updated Map* [sblock=OOC]Intimidate on Damaris, she is shaken for 3 rounds.

 [MENTION=6701657]Det[/MENTION], please use the latest map for updating. You were the first one after me and the changes I made did not carry through in everyone else’s posts after you. Thanks.

 [MENTION=92814]soulnova[/MENTION], I had to move Damaris out of the way since she actually moved to where the giant was already standing. Also Dancing lights must be all within a 10ft radius. I moved one to be inside the range of the others.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 19, 2013)

Lai Tai's grip on his staff tightens, but he is aware of his failings as a communicator, and says nothing rather than possibly provoke the beast. 

Updated map

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, haven't been updating the map.  My bad.  Finally a decent perception roll, though.

perception/bardic (1d20+9=27)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Lai Tai Liu
*
AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +4 Will: +5

Perception: +7
Initiative: +4

Arcane Pool: 3/5
Staff Charges: 8/10
Cantrips (DC 12): Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1st Level (DC 13): Chill Touch, Corrosive Touch, Enlarge Person, True Strike
2nd Level (DC 14): Frigid Touch, Stone Call


Current Weapon in Hand: Quarterstaff (+8, 1d6+7)
Current Conditions in Effect: Arcane Pool

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 20, 2013)

_*~ Day 11: 22:02 In the Darkwood ~*_

Lai Tai finds the armband sized ring (the #1 on the map) under some concealing vegetation beside the trail.






The forest giant doesn't notice as the warrior has not reacted nor picked it up from the ground to look at it yet.

[sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Amien:     54/54 HP remaining; 
Ru:        30/30 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining;
Lai Tai:   30/30 HP remaining;
Thuvian:   22/22 HP remaining;
Nora:      11/11 HP remaining;
Tyrion:    46/46 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Dancing Lights, Locate Object
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect: Inspire Confidence +2, Damaris Shaken
```
[/sblock]*Updated Map*


----------



## Systole (Dec 20, 2013)

Lai Tai gestures at Damaris and Thuvian to get out of the way of the drunken giant before pointing his staff at the ground and announcing, "Sir Kardoval!  I believe I've found your ring!  It's here!"  He readies himself to leap backward if the giant is incautious, as he presumes will be the case.

Updated map

[sblock=OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Lai Tai Liu
*
AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +4 Will: +5

Perception: +7
Initiative: +4

Arcane Pool: 3/5
Staff Charges: 8/10
Cantrips (DC 12): Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1st Level (DC 13): Chill Touch, Corrosive Touch, Enlarge Person, True Strike
2nd Level (DC 14): Frigid Touch, Stone Call


Current Weapon in Hand: Quarterstaff (+8, 1d6+7)
Current Conditions in Effect: Arcane Pool, Light

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 20, 2013)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






Ru moves in a bit closer to the casters, but takes Lai Tai's lead and stays out of the giant's way as he hopes the creature will take his ring and go. He keeps his quips to himself, recognizing the giant has little use for language. 

*UPDATED MAP*




[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 30/30

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +6 (+7 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +2
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +7, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +5/+5, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +6, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +6, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 48/50 remaining

Used: 10 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Dec 20, 2013)

Damaris steps to the side and directs her lights towards Lai Tai to iluminate the area better. "Great! Good job. The missus will be happy!"

[sblock] I can't seem to move the lights correctly. Please, take in count the lights should be on R26, S27, R29, P27 [/sblock]


UPDATED MAP


----------



## WindCrystal (Dec 20, 2013)

Amien follows along with Ru, and sets himself along the tree the other put himself behind. Although he doesn't speak as well, he does feign a polite smile and points over towards the found ring, nodding to concur.

Updated Map

[sblock=Mini-Stats]Character Sheet Page


Weapon in Hand: Heavy Flail +1
Condition:
HP: 54/54
AC: 15
AC Touch: 12
AC Flatfooted: 13
Initiative: +2
Fort: +6
Reflex: +3
Will: +0
CMB: +7
CMD: 19


Glaive Attack: +7; Damage: 1d10+4 (+9, 1d10+7 under Strength Rage); Crit: 20/x3, Slashing, Special: Reach
H. Flail +1: Attack: +8; Damage: 1d10+4+1 (+10, 1d10+8 under Strength Rage); Crit: 19/x2, Bludgeoning, Special: Disarm, Trip
Sling Attack: +5, Sling Damage: 1d4+3
- Sling Bullets (06)


Handy Haversack (Consumable items)
- Rations (18 days left)
- Medium Tent (in use)
- Wand of CLW x1
- Potion of CMW x3
- Sunrod x3 (one in belt)[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 20, 2013)

Thuvian watches quietly as he takes a step back to give the giant room to move, a small smile appearing on his usually stoic face.

Updated Map


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 22, 2013)

_*~ Day 11: 22:02 In the Darkwood ~*_






The Forest giant stepped around the tree and stooped. *"Ahha! I be finded da dam ring! Heh, da ol' hag nawt be kickin' me nuts afta all."

"Kardoblag nawt skwash da smallsies tanight. Me head hurts. Maybe next time, I gits ya."*

He picked up the armband sized ring and slipped it on his finger.

[sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Amien:     54/54 HP remaining; 
Ru:        30/30 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining;
Lai Tai:   30/30 HP remaining;
Thuvian:   22/22 HP remaining;
Nora:      11/11 HP remaining;
Tyrion:    46/46 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Dancing Lights, Locate Object
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect: Damaris Shaken (1 more round remain)
```
[/sblock]*Updated Map*


----------



## Systole (Dec 22, 2013)

Lai Tai bows deeply.  "One thanks you for your profound generosity, Sir Kardoblag.  One wishes you great success in appeasing your companion."  He steps away, ready to get out of the giant's way.

[sblock=OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Lai Tai Liu
*
AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +4 Will: +5

Perception: +7
Initiative: +4

Arcane Pool: 3/5
Staff Charges: 8/10
Cantrips (DC 12): Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1st Level (DC 13): Chill Touch, Corrosive Touch, Enlarge Person, True Strike
2nd Level (DC 14): Frigid Touch, Stone Call


Current Weapon in Hand: Quarterstaff (+8, 1d6+7)
Current Conditions in Effect: Arcane Pool, Light

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 23, 2013)

"Ya, thanks for not squash'n us tonight.  Appreciate it." Tyrion says, a huge sigh of relief escaping him when Lai Tai found the giant's ring.
[sblock=mini stats]
Tyrion Thankirk
*AC:* 20(Touch 12, Flatfooted 18)
*HP:* 46/46

*Initiative:* +2 
*Perception*: +6  *Sense Motive*: +2
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 20  *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +*4 Will:* +6

*Conditional Attack mods:* Power Attack (-2/+6), Furious Focus (Ignore first PA Penalty), Overhead Chop (+2 to damage rolls w/ 1 attack)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* Falchion of DOOM! +10 / 2d4+17 (PA/FF/OHC)

*Consumables*
CLW Wand*:* 2 charges used.
Enlarge Person Potion
Protection from Evil Potion
[/sblock]


No map changes


----------



## jkason (Dec 23, 2013)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






Ru briefly entertains asking the giant for a reward, but decides "I won't crush you" is probably just that to the large creature. Instead, the southerner simply bows his agreement with the others, but chooses to remain silent for now in hopes of avoiding the giant's temper for too many words.  

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 30/30

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +6 (+7 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +2
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +7, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +5/+5, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +6, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +6, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 48/50 remaining

Used: 10 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thuvian moves back to the edge of camp, watchful of the giant but content to let the giant go on his own way without any more words.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 24, 2013)

_*~ Day 11: 22:03 In the Darkwood ~*_






The forest giant humphed at the man who found the ring and began to move along down the trail.

He commented without turning to look back. *“Ya donna ken da half o’ it. Da misses be a beech an’ taint naw pleasin’ da shrew.”*

The grumbling rumble continued in the giant’s own tongue as he crashed through the underbrush along the trail used before making camp.

The campsite was mostly intact, but the brush and bushes around it were trampled and no longer as concealing as before.

[sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Amien:     54/54 HP remaining; 
Ru:        30/30 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining;
Lai Tai:   30/30 HP remaining;
Thuvian:   22/22 HP remaining;
Nora:      11/11 HP remaining;
Tyrion:    46/46 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: Dancing Lights
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]*Updated Map*         *GM:*  Awarded 600xp for the encounter (100xp each)
Amien reached level 5 on 18 Dec 2013 with 10010XP.


----------



## WindCrystal (Dec 26, 2013)

Once the coast is clear and the giant is leaving the campsite completely, something akin to cosmic influence compel Amien to follow after, departing the party entirely and disappearing into the darkness.

[sblock=OOC]I'm afraid other roleplaying obligations are gonna keep me from continuing to play Amien, and it's become more difficult to keep my mind on the game. This is a weird post and a weird way to go but I'm being allowed to take a quick exit so to speak. It was good playing with everyone here.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 26, 2013)

Lai Tai watches Amien amble off.  "Does this kind of thing happen often?" he asks, mostly to himself.  He looks around the crushed campsite, then at his remaining companions.  "Perhaps the surrounding wildlife will have been scared away by our visitor's arrival?  One would prefer to rest before resuming one's travels, if possible."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Lai Tai Liu
*
AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +4 Will: +5

Perception: +7
Initiative: +4

Arcane Pool: 3/5
Staff Charges: 8/10
Cantrips (DC 12): Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1st Level (DC 13): Chill Touch, Corrosive Touch, Enlarge Person, True Strike
2nd Level (DC 14): Frigid Touch, Stone Call


Current Weapon in Hand: Quarterstaff (+8, 1d6+7)
Current Conditions in Effect: Arcane Pool

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Dec 26, 2013)

"*sigh* Yeah, we better just get our sleep. Tomorrow we should move quick. I really hope not to find Mr. Kardoblag on the road." Damaris nods but looks a little confused when Amien leaves. "Well,that was... unexpected"


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 26, 2013)

Tyrion looks as confused as the others when Amien left, and he yells after the man "Oy!  Tha hell ya doing?!"  but when no answer returns Tyrion growls in frustration and says "Well, that's messed up."

Nodding towards the others Tyrion says "Ya, let's get back to sleep and be on our way.  Hopefully tha guy justs needs ta relieve himself or somthn. Anyway, Ru and I have watch now, so tha rest of ya can sleep now."

[sblock=OOC] [MENTION=6701657]Det[/MENTION] It's always sad to see someone go, but if it is what's best than you have to do it.
[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Tyrion Thankirk
*AC:* 20(Touch 12, Flatfooted 18)
*HP:* 46/46

*Initiative:* +2 
*Perception*: +6  *Sense Motive*: +2
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 20  *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +*4 Will:* +6

*Conditional Attack mods:* Power Attack (-2/+6), Furious Focus (Ignore first PA Penalty), Overhead Chop (+2 to damage rolls w/ 1 attack)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* Nothing yet.

*Consumables*
CLW Wand*:* 2 charges used.
Enlarge Person Potion
Protection from Evil Potion
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 26, 2013)

Thuvian is already getting ready for bed by the time that the giant wanders off, and simply shrugs his shoulders when he sees one of the party members follow. "I suppose if he wants to follow the giant, it's his right; a bit foolish though. At any rate, I need some sleep; I shall hope that no more of you wander off into the night." With that, he slips into his bedroll and dozes off.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 27, 2013)

_*~ Day 12, 14:00 In the Darkwood ~*_

You resumed your watch routine and some of you returned to your bedrolls. The night passed uneventfully and there was no sign of Amien returning either. Breakfast was a bit somber as the dawn brought the true extent of the giant’s trampling of the undergrowth. 

No wasting any time, you packed up your kits and finished your ablutions. In short order, despite a few yawns from some that had interrupted sleep, you are marching off in the opposite direction the forest giant went.





About mid-afternoon you reached the fork in the trail. The more used trail lead to the right and there was a wooden plank with crudely down lettering painted on it. The sign pointed out Thornbury in that direction. To the left, an overgrowth path led deeper into the Darkwood Forest. You have reached a point on your map to find the wizard’s home with the first landmark (the trail’s intersection).

From the instructions, the wizard’s home was another 1-2 days travel away, and Thornbury was about 3-4 hours down the main trail.

[sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Ru:        30/30 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining;
Lai Tai:   30/30 HP remaining;
Thuvian:   22/22 HP remaining;
Nora:      11/11 HP remaining;
Tyrion:    46/46 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]         *GM:*  Good luck to you, Det.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 29, 2013)

"Hmm, it appears we have a choice; lose about a day's travel and stop at Thornbury for a warm bed and a chance to do some local recon, or plunge ahead into the forest and get our mission accomplished. Both options have pros and cons; what are your opinions on the matter?" Last night's encounter seems to have left little mark on the tiefling, though judging by the ongoing conversation between him and the snake in his pack, and the resulting chuckles from Thuvian, Nora was far less enthused about the whole thing.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 30, 2013)

"I'm not going to lie, Thuvian. I do like the sound of a warm bed, and information is always welcome. They might know a thing or two about what can we expect down that road. Ogres? Giants? _The Missus?_"


----------



## Systole (Dec 30, 2013)

Lai Tai has a pained expression.  "At risk of sounding contrary, one feels that one must disagree.  One feels his duty is to find a way to combat the _youkai _which Sir Kaedyn is keeping in his tower, and to avenge the death of Sir Kaedyn's master.  One does not feel that one should pause for creature comforts while others risk their lives to keep the _youkai _at bay."  He looks around at the others.  "Still, if that is the wish of the majority, one must accede."

[sblock=OOC]Lai Tai is pretty lawful and feels that a vacation in the middle of his duties would be wrong.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Lai Tai Liu
*
AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +4 Will: +5

Perception: +7
Initiative: +4

Arcane Pool: 3/5
Staff Charges: 8/10
Cantrips (DC 12): Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1st Level (DC 13): Chill Touch, Corrosive Touch, Enlarge Person, True Strike
2nd Level (DC 14): Frigid Touch, Stone Call


Current Weapon in Hand: Quarterstaff (+8, 1d6+7)
Current Conditions in Effect: Arcane Pool

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 30, 2013)

Shrugging his shoulders Tryion says
If Lai's staff isn't charged I'm OK with taking the detour, but otherwise i'd say we should keep going.

[sblock=mini stats]
Tyrion Thankirk
*AC:* 20(Touch 12, Flatfooted 18)
*HP:* 46/46

*Initiative:* +2 
*Perception*: +6  *Sense Motive*: +2
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 20  *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +*4 Will:* +6

*Conditional Attack mods:* Power Attack (-2/+6), Furious Focus (Ignore first PA Penalty), Overhead Chop (+2 to damage rolls w/ 1 attack)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* Nothing yet.

*Consumables*
CLW Wand*:* 2 charges used.
Enlarge Person Potion
Protection from Evil Potion
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Dec 30, 2013)

"Of course, I didn't meant to make it sound like a vacation. I was just making a point of the pros of that choice"

"Clearly, if we take the town's route, the people there might be able to give us directions and counsel of what we can find ahead. You wouldn't believe how useful is town gossip if you listen carefully. We could be then better prepared if anything out of the ordinary has been happening on these side of the forest... but we will loose a day or so."

"If we press on, we might definitely get to the wizard's home quicker and our friends back in Venza can stop that nasty creature. And, who knows!? Perhaps those wretched things are of the same mind and will try to get here first"

"The question here is, do we feel ready to face them as we are now? After all we are one man less than when we started."


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 31, 2013)

"I think we'll do alright.  We'll just have to be a little more careful s'all. Besides, depending on what these weapons are, we ourselves might be able to use them to defend ours selves gainst any creature that try to attack us.  Sides, I'm sturdier than I look." Tyrion says with a small smile, but continues with "At any rate, I'd rather we press on.  We can swing by the town afta we pick up the gear, right?"
[sblock=mini stats]
Tyrion Thankirk
*AC:* 20(Touch 12, Flatfooted 18)
*HP:* 46/46

*Initiative:* +2 
*Perception*: +6  *Sense Motive*: +2
*CMB:* +8 *CMD:* 20  *Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +*4 Will:* +6

*Conditional Attack mods:* Power Attack (-2/+6), Furious Focus (Ignore first PA Penalty), Overhead Chop (+2 to damage rolls w/ 1 attack)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* Nothing yet.

*Consumables*
CLW Wand*:* 2 charges used.
Enlarge Person Potion
Protection from Evil Potion
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 31, 2013)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*

Ru was uncharacteristically quiet after the encounter with the giant. He merely looked on, confused, as Amien retreated into the wood and failed to return. The next few days he was just as quiet, his brows knitted as he seemed to worry over something. 

When it came to the fork, he finally seemed to shake off his stupor.

"I don't know what took over Goldilocks, but when otherworldly invaders are part of the equation, I suppose there are always powers at play you can't parse," he says. "I'm not keen on being down a man, and Bashu knows I would dearly love a soft bed, but if Goldy's sudden wanderlust had anything to do with what's going on, I think we need to hie ourselves to the sparklefingers with the answers sooner rather than later, before whatever possessed him decides it wants to try on a different meatsack."

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 30/30

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +6 (+7 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +2
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +7, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +5/+5, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +6, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +6, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 48/50 remaining

Used: 12 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Dec 31, 2013)

"Well, I guess that would be all about it. Pressing forward seems the preferred course of actions then." she nods at Ru and Tyrion.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Dec 31, 2013)

"Lets press on then, and make what progress we can before dark."


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 2, 2014)

_*~ Day 13, 16:00 - In the Darkwood ~*_





Picking the trail to the left slowed your progress considerably as the game trail no longer was very wide nor cared one bit about heading in a straight line. You were able to find the landmarks on the crude map the rest of the afternoon.

You spent another uneventful night under the canopy of the forest trees that obscured the stars. The next morning you resumed your trek in a misty morning with fog clinging to the forest throughout.

You struggled to find the tree with two trunks twisted together, but Lai Tai was persistent and managed to step off the trail to spot it from another angle to see the gap at the base of the trunks.

By late afternoon you thought you were close to Larsheil’s oak tree abode. Certainly there were several large oak trees in that particular area of the forest. But the most telling was the moss covered pillar of some long forgotten ruin that laid broken on the right side of the path.

[sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Ru:        30/30 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining;
Lai Tai:   30/30 HP remaining;
Thuvian:   22/22 HP remaining;
Nora:      11/11 HP remaining;
Tyrion:    46/46 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used: 
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] *New Map*
        *GM:*  I rolled Survival to keep from getting lost for you. Lai Tai saved you all.

Go ahead and place yourselves on the map. Please roll 3 Perception checks for my future use.

I am waiting on JS45 to level up Tyrion with DMC. Perhaps you want to do the same with Ru, jkason?


----------



## jkason (Jan 2, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






"Well, if any giants stumble by looking for their missing toothpick, we've got that found already," Ru quips as he jabs a thumb toward the ruined pillar. "You know, finding hidden wizard's lairs would be a lot less trouble if they'd just post proper signs."

[sblock=ooc]PM, I can level him up if it helps. I know he pulls the EPL down more now that we've shrunk a bit. Do you have tracking on what his current XP is so I spend the DMC properly without throwing things into disarray? Thanks much.

Sigh. Ditzie isn't playing nice with me again. I've dragged the Ru icon onto the map three times, but it never sticks. I was trying to stick him at H,-5 if it helps. He was playing rear guard before, though, so wherever everyone else ends up, you can throw him at the back, too.[/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 30/30

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +6 (+7 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +2
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +7, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +5/+5, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +6, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +6, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 48/50 remaining

Used: 13 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jan 2, 2014)

[sblock]Ditzie is not working for me either. :s
Happy New Year!![/sblock]








"I think that would be against the concept of a lair, Ru..." Damaris chuckles and pats Lai Tai on his back. "You are a life saver, you know? Good work finding the right way. I was never good on walking through the forest... That is my sister's forte. I'm more of a city girl myself" 


Damaris will now cast Detect Magic. If there's a Wizard house nearby they ought to be some spells around that would help her identify the general direction of the house. "Let's see, let's see~"

[sblock]
Perception+6, Spellcraft+7, Knowledge Arcana+8 (1d20+6=23, 1d20+7=22, 1d20+8=28) [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 2, 2014)

[sblock=gm]Off top of my head, I do not know, Jkason. (I’m at work) But when I last looked, a few days TBX was not close enough. Maybe a 1000 short? Level him up with 2 DMC and I will do the approval. I can tell you the exact DMC later and figure out the XP as well later when I am home.


Re: Ditzie. If you all can see the map, then just provide coordinates.  With 5 players, working out everyone’s movements during mid-round is not so bad for you guys (unlike when we had 6 players with 2 animal companions). I think I might go back to my original style of posting a picture and you all provide grid movement instead.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 3, 2014)

Tyrions smikrs and says "Ya can learn if ya try hard enough girl.  If ya sista can learn, ya can to.  Just need ta pratice is all.  At any rate..."  Tryions grips his large hammer tight in his hands.  "I have a feelin somtn' coming.  All this fog is unnerving."


[sblock=OOC/Map]
Tyrion readies his hammer.  With Combat Reflexes again, he's going to take full use of AoO's now. 

The Perception Checks:

1d20+7=20, 1d20+7=27, 1d20+7=24

I think I got the map working again.  Yay!

[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Tyrion Thankirk
*AC:* 20(Touch 12, Flatfooted 18)
*HP:* 57/57

*Initiative:* +2 
*Perception*: +7  *Sense Motive*: +2
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* *21 **Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +*4 Will:* +6

*Conditional Attack mods:* Power Attack (-2/+6), Furious Focus (Ignore first PA Penalty), Overhead Chop (+2 to damage rolls w/ 1 attack), Weapon Training (+1/+1 w/ 2handed weapon).  

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness) Combat Reflexes (3 Attacks of Opportunity)

*In Hand:* Hammer of DOOM! +11(+5 +4 +1 +1 -2 +2) 1d12+15 20/x3

*Consumables*
CLW Wand*:* 2 charges used.
Enlarge Person Potion
Protection from Evil Potion
[/sblock]

*Updated Map*


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 3, 2014)

_*~ Day 13, 16:00 - In the Darkwood ~*_

Damaris did not detect any new magical auras.

According to the instructions you had and the crude map, the wizard’s tree was supposed be up ahead to the west.

[sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Ru:        30/30 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining;
Lai Tai:   30/30 HP remaining;
Thuvian:   27/27 HP remaining;
Nora:      13/13 HP remaining;
Tyrion:    57/57 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 0/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 0/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 0/2;
  Lai Tai:  Arc Pool: 0/5; Staff Charges 2/10; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 0/2; Lev 0/1
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 0/5, 2nd 0/4, 3rd 0/3
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*
[sblock=GM Notes]Soulnova & jkason, don’t forget about the 3 Perception Checks I asked for.

Also, please include your mini-stats every time (for those have not been) and ensure they are updated as they change (like weapon in hand)

I am not sure why a few people have trouble with Ditzie not working. Every time, it always works for me. I do know that it will not work with an iPad or iPhone for updating. As long as you can see it, you can provide grid coordinates for movement instead. Then myself or the next person to post can do the map update for you. I would rather not take away the ability of you guys to move your tokens yourself if I don't have to.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jan 3, 2014)

Damaris looks around while they advance, trying to find the house of the wizard. Just in case... Damaris will take out her wand of False Life and use one charge on herself. 

[sblock] 

Ditzie position: G-4


Perception+6 (1d20+6=7, 1d20+6=25, 1d20+6=12) 

Wand of False Life (1d10+3=7)

[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]

Damaris - Bard lvl 4
HP 34/34 (27+7 FL)
Init +4
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+2 | R+9 | W+4


Perception +6 | Sense Motive -1/9* (Versatile Performance) | Bluff 2/9* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +9 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +8 (1d6)
Longsword +5 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +7 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 12/12 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 4/day. lvl2 Invisibility, Pyrotechnics 2/day
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.


Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike


Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16).[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 3, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish humnan ninja*







[sblock=Rolls]Sorry about that, PM. Here's the rolls:

Perception (add +1 if vs. trap) (1d20+6=13, 1d20+6=13, 1d20+6=21)[/sblock]

"Bah. But why would anyone want to hide from this handsome face?" Ru returns with a wink to Damaris.

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 30/30

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +6 (+7 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +2 *CMD:* 16  *Fort:* +5 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +2
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +7, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +5/+5, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +6, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +6, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +1d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 48/50 remaining

Used: 13 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 3, 2014)

Lai Tai hurries forward to examine the fallen pillar.  The monk, while he so often tries to remain restrained, is having difficulty concealing his excitement.  "We are almost there, are we not?  One confesses to great anticipation.  Mighty magics of the mainland!  What is this?  Was there once a mighty castle here?"

Updated map

[sblock=OOC]Perception x3 (1d20+7=11, 1d20+7=10, 1d20+7=21)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Lai Tai Liu
*
AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +4 Will: +5

Perception: +7
Initiative: +4

Arcane Pool: 5/5
Staff Charges: 10/10
Cantrips (DC 12): Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1st Level (DC 13): Chill Touch, Corrosive Touch, Enlarge Person, True Strike
2nd Level (DC 14): Frigid Touch, Stone Call


Current Weapon in Hand: Quarterstaff (+8, 1d6+7)
Current Conditions in Effect: Arcane Pool

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 3, 2014)

Updated Map

As was his tendency whenever he focused in on a specific task, Thuvian remains quiet as he starts to look for the entrance, though he quietly chuckles a bit at the conversation about not hiding a hidden lair.

Perception x3 (18+6=24, 4+6=10, 14+6=20)

[sblock=ministats]Thuvian Darklight
AC: 14 (Touch 13, Flatfooted 11)
HP: 27/27 Initiative: +3
Perception : +6 Sense Motive: +1
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +5
Current Weapon in Hand:
Current Conditions in Place:

Magic:
CL 5; +9 Concentration (+13 Casting Defensively); SR +5
Extended Illusion (2 round beyond concentration)
1st level Sapphire of Power - unused
+4 to Spellcraft DC to identify spells cast

Darkness 1/1

Cantrips - Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation
1st - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Ray of Enfeeblement, Silent Image, Vanish
2nd - Acid Arrow x2, Minor Image, Mirror Image
3rd - Fly, Major Image x2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 4, 2014)

_*~ Day 13, 16:00 - In the Darkwood ~*_

As Lait Tai contemplated the unusual pillar that was out of place in the forest, Thuvian and Tyrion heard a noise from above.

Looking up they saw a black shape with wings above the canopy of trees. It was hard to tell much with the obstructed view, but it had four legs, a long neck, and a tail. It appeared to be roughly the size of a human. 

It was heading in the same direction you were and you lost sight of it off to Tyrion's left when it flew over a large tree.

Up ahead, the trail appeared that it was going to open up to a clearing.

[sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Ru:        30/30 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   34/27 HP remaining; False Life
Lai Tai:   30/30 HP remaining;
Thuvian:   27/27 HP remaining;
Nora:      13/13 HP remaining;
Tyrion:    57/57 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 0/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 0/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 0/2;
  Lai Tai:  Arc Pool: 0/5; Staff Charges 0/10; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 0/2; Lev 0/1
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 0/5, 2nd 0/4, 3rd 0/3
Conditions in effect: False Life(Dam)
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*
[sblock=GM Notes]The flying thing was last seen as indicated on the map at A6. It was traveling East Southeast.
You did not get a good enough look to try Knowledge Checks for ID

Btw, I meant east not west for the direction to the wizard's home[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 4, 2014)

Tyrion points at the last place he saw the creature and says "We got company.  Flying creature, heading south.  Anyone else see it?  Comon, double time now."

Picking up his pace, Tyrion moves quickly up the trail, hoping to keep up with the flying creature.

[sblock=OOC]
My issue with Ditzie is that work blocked the website via web filtering, and I'm in the wrong department to get that lifted 
Other than that it's a useful tool.

Question about the flying monster.  If it's flying ESE, that means it would be heading to Tyrion's right correct?  Or is North to Tyrion's right, and not to his left?  I know we were headed east, but not sure which way N/S is right now.

At any rate, Tyrion moves 40' east
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Tyrion Thankirk
*AC:* 20(Touch 12, Flatfooted 18)
*HP:* 57/57

*Initiative:* +2 
*Perception*: +7  *Sense Motive*: +2
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* *21 **Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +*4 Will:* +6

*Conditional Attack mods:* Power Attack (-2/+6), Furious Focus (Ignore first PA Penalty), Overhead Chop (+2 to damage rolls w/ 1 attack), Weapon Training (+1/+1 w/ 2handed weapon).  

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness) Combat Reflexes (3 Attacks of Opportunity)

*In Hand:* Hammer of DOOM! +11(+5 BAB +4 STR +1 MWK +1 WT -2 PA +2 FF) 1d12+15 20/x3 10' Reach

*Consumables*
CLW Wand*:* 2 charges used.
Enlarge Person Potion
Protection from Evil Potion
[/sblock]

*Updated Map*


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 5, 2014)

[sblock=GM Notes]The top of map is north.

I had Tyrion facing East (his direction of travel), so the flying creature disappeared up above to his left.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 6, 2014)

Updated Map

"An interesting creature, I suppose it's as good a clue as any that we have to work with."

Knowledge (arcana) = 28,  Knowledge (nature) = 16


----------



## soulnova (Jan 6, 2014)

Damaris tries to think on what kind of creature could that be. Maybe she has a hunch.

K.Arcana, K.Nature checks (1d20+8=28, 1d20+7=8)
K.Planes, K.Religion checks (1d20+7=12, 1d20+7=27)


----------



## Systole (Jan 6, 2014)

Lai Tai notices everyone peering upward and belatedly looks to the skies as well.  "Have I missed something?  A threat from above?  One apologizes profusely for having one's attention taken by the fallen stone."

[sblock=OOC]Lai Tai has been recharging his staff daily, so he should be back at 10/10, shouldn't he?[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Lai Tai Liu
*
AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +4 Will: +5

Perception: +7
Initiative: +4

Arcane Pool: 5/5
Staff Charges: 10/10
Cantrips (DC 12): Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1st Level (DC 13): Chill Touch, Corrosive Touch, Enlarge Person, True Strike
2nd Level (DC 14): Frigid Touch, Stone Call


Current Weapon in Hand: Quarterstaff (+8, 1d6+7)
Current Conditions in Effect: Arcane Pool

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 7, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






Ru glances up after the monk, but seeing nothing, he shrugs. 

"Well, either we're in for an extra surprise when we get to Grandmother's House, or someone's got a secret admirer. Wouldn't be the first time a creepy got a crush on an adventurer."

He chuckles softly as he looks to Damaris and says, "Ask your sister sometime about the beau our bard almost wound up with," he says with a wink.

"If no one else can see it now, I'm not sure there's much we can do other than keep an eye out and try to find our wizardy friend first."

With that, he does his best to keep pace with Tyrion 

*UPDATED MAP*

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 39/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness)

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 48/50 remaining

Used: 13 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 8, 2014)

_*~ Day 13, 16:00 - In the Darkwood ~*_

Thuvian did not get a good enough look to tell anything about the creature for identification purposes.

[sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Ru:        30/30 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   34/27 HP remaining; False Life
Lai Tai:   30/30 HP remaining;
Thuvian:   27/27 HP remaining;
Nora:      13/13 HP remaining;
Tyrion:    57/57 HP remaining; 

Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 0/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 0/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 0/2;
  Lai Tai:  Arc Pool: 0/5; Staff Charges 0/10; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 0/2; Lev 0/1
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 0/5, 2nd 0/4, 3rd 0/3
Conditions in effect: False Life(Dam)
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*
[sblock=GM Note]Sorry, only a quick note today since combat is likely being initiated if I update for Tyrion.

I am pretty much ignoring the Knowledge checks since Thuvian did not get a close enough look to identify it. Damaris never even saw it.

I am presuming Damaris was waiting on results before posting actions, so it is probably soulnova and Systole up next again to move take turns before I update for everyone anyway. 

I included the current map since jkason’s post is missing other Thuvian’s movement.

I fixed the staff recharges. How exactly does that work, btw?[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 8, 2014)

Lai Tai hurries forward.  "We are proceeding forward with caution?  With due respect, Miss Damaris, might one suggest staying closer to the rest of the group?"

Updated map

[sblock=OOC]Lai Tai will move up with Damaris, so she doesn't end up separated from the group.  Please move Lai Tai when you move Damaris.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Lai Tai Liu
*
AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +4 Will: +5

Perception: +7
Initiative: +4

Arcane Pool: 5/5
Staff Charges: 10/10
Cantrips (DC 12): Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1st Level (DC 13): Chill Touch, Corrosive Touch, Enlarge Person, True Strike
2nd Level (DC 14): Frigid Touch, Stone Call


Current Weapon in Hand: Quarterstaff (+8, 1d6+7)
Current Conditions in Effect: Arcane Pool

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jan 8, 2014)

"Yes, yes" Damaris nods at Lai Tai and follows the rest. She places herself behind Ru. "I got your back" 


[sblock=Move]Can someone move Damaris to G2?[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]

Damaris - Bard lvl 4
HP 34/34 (27+7 FL)
Init +4
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+2 | R+9 | W+4


Perception +6 | Sense Motive -1/9* (Versatile Performance) | Bluff 2/9* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +9 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +8 (1d6)
Longsword +5 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +7 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 12/12 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 4/day. lvl2 Invisibility, Pyrotechnics 2/day
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.


Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike


Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16).[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 10, 2014)

_*~ Day 13, 16:00 - In the Darkwood ~*_





As Tyrion approached the clearing, he could see the large tree on the other side. There was a window about 20 feet up that was clearly made with panes of glass.  There was a door and some steps leading up to it. From the instructions, the tree home looked like it was Larsheil’s.

A cry of warning was heard from above the canopy, but you could still not see the flying creature.

The clearing was not empty. There were seven people standing in front of the tree that appeared to be a home. One was clearly a tiefling, but the other six were of a different race.













The tiefling was wearing a chainshirt and carrying a longbow in hand. Of the others, four were obviously warrior types with breastplates over their torsos and also carrying longbows, but large swords sheathed over their backs. Standing near the tiefling were two more of the strange looking people a male that was unarmored and carrying a longspear and a female in a tailored breastplate with a wooden shield and some javelins in her left hand. While they had pointed ears, none of them looked like elves.

Tyrion also heard a noise off to his left in the undergrowth and though he saw some movement like a person hiding about 20-30 feet away.

Tyrion and Thuvian were in plain sight and the other immediately moved to aim their bows!









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 1





[sblock=Combat Information]Everyone is now aware, they are flat-footed in Round 1

Initiative:
You guys
The Tiefling & Gith (Roll Knowledge the Planes to ID)

Party Status:

```
Ru:        39/39 HP remaining;
Damaris:   34/27 HP remaining; False Life
Lai Tai:   30/30 HP remaining;
Thuvian:   27/27 HP remaining;
Nora:      13/13 HP remaining;
Tyrion:    57/57 HP remaining;
 
Spells Cast:
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 0/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 0/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 0/2;
  Lai Tai:  Arc Pool: 0/5; Staff Charges 0/10; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 0/2; Lev 0/1
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 0/5, 2nd 0/4, 3rd 0/3
Conditions in effect: False Life(Dam)
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Tiefling 1       (AC19(FF15)/Touch14/CMD19): ??/??hp
Gith Male 1      (AC18(FF14)/Touch14/CMD15): ??/??hp
Gith Female 2    (AC19(FF17)/Touch12/CMD16): ??/??hp
Gith Warrior 3   (AC18(FF16)/Touch12/CMD15): 10/10hp
Gith Warrior 4   (AC18(FF16)/Touch12/CMD15): 10/10hp
Gith Warrior 5   (AC18(FF16)/Touch12/CMD15): 10/10hp
Gith Warrior 6   (AC18(FF16)/Touch12/CMD15): 10/10hp
Flying Creature (AC??/Touch??/CMD??): ??/??hp
Unknown Foe      (AC??/Touch??/CMD??): ??/??hp
 
Note: Teiflings have Resist 5 Cold/Electricity/Fire
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*

        *GM:*  You guys are up for Round 1


----------



## Systole (Jan 10, 2014)

Lai Tai ducks into the bushes, trying to find cover.  "One hopes we can find a peaceful resolution!" he calls out, waving his hands in an arcane gesture, but not completing the motion ... not yet, anyway.  

Updated map

[sblock=OOC]Swift: Activate Arcane Pool
Move: Move up (I think that's cover).
Free: Call out.
Standard: Ready Stone Call to drop on the main group of gith if there are hostile actions.Stone Call (2d6=6)  Positioning the spell so the nearest edge of the AOE is on the forward gith.

[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Lai Tai Liu
*
AC: 17 (15 flat-footed, 12 touch)
HP: 30/30
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +4 Will: +5

Perception: +7
Initiative: +4

Arcane Pool: 4/5
Staff Charges: 10/10
Cantrips (DC 12): Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1st Level (DC 13): Chill Touch, Corrosive Touch, Enlarge Person, True Strike
2nd Level (DC 14): Frigid Touch, Stone Call


Current Weapon in Hand: Quarterstaff (+8, 1d6+7)
Current Conditions in Effect: Arcane Pool

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 10, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






"What do you say, Princess? Up for more sweet talking?" Ru whispers to Damaris as he lets his pack fall to the ground with a practiced shrug. He takes Lai Tai's lead and slips into the forest growth across the path from him.

"Now, gents, there's really no need to get all prickly, is there? We'll just be getting blood all over the pretty scenery, and who wants that?"

[sblock=ooc]Just a heads up, PM: after his level up, Ru has 39 HP. Looks like your party status block is from his level 3

Free: Drop Backpack
Move: to F5

If it's available, I'll throw an Aid Another Diplomacy on to help Damaris try to quell the fight, though I don't know if that's an option:

Diplomacy (Aid Another - Damaris) (1d20+6=15)[/sblock]

*UPDATED MAP*


[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 39/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness), cover?

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 48/50 remaining

Used: 13 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jan 10, 2014)

_"A Tiefling... this doesn't look good"_ she whispers to Ru. _"Are those... oh goddess, I can't believe it. Gith! Ru, I might need a hand or this will turn ugly very quickly"_


Damaris moves ahead into the bushes. "Woah, boys, there's no need to get all violent. I think there might be some misunderstanding here. We are civilized people, aren't we? Can we just talk this one out?"

If Diplomacy doesn't work, Damaris will immediately cast Invisibility on herself.




[sblock=Actions]Damaris Move to E6




Diplomacy to difuse the situation. Diplomacy (+1 charming trait) (1d20+9=22) (23 for males + 2 aid another?)


Knowledge Planes (1d20+7=25)
[/sblock]


[sblock=Ministats]


Damaris - Bard lvl 4
HP 34/34 (27+7 FL)
Init +4
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+2 | R+9 | W+4




Perception +6 | Sense Motive -1/9* (Versatile Performance) | Bluff 2/9* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +9 (+1 vs males)




Masterwork Shortbow +8 (1d6)
Longsword +5 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +7 (1d4+2)




Bardic Performance: 12/12 day




Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 4/day. lvl2 Invisibility, Pyrotechnics 2/day
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.




Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike




Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16).[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 10, 2014)

Knowledge (Planes) (1d20+10=24)

Thuvian manages to hide his disgust for the folks in front of him for the most part, but only with great effort. He steps into the edge of the forest, prepared to vanish should things go south, which he fully expects. Nora is less hesitant, as the everyone close to Thuvian can hear a definite hiss of disapproval coming from his backpack. 

[sblock=actions]Move to J6
Readied action to cast Vanish[/sblock]

Updated Map (Damaris' move is included)

[sblock=ministats]Thuvian Darklight
AC: 14 (Touch 13, Flatfooted 11)
HP: 27/27 Initiative: +3
Perception : +6 Sense Motive: +1
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +5
Current Weapon in Hand:
Current Conditions in Place:

Magic:
CL 5; +9 Concentration (+13 Casting Defensively); SR +5
Extended Illusion (2 round beyond concentration)
1st level Sapphire of Power - unused
+4 to Spellcraft DC to identify spells cast

Darkness 1/1

Cantrips - Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation
1st - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Ray of Enfeeblement, Silent Image, Vanish (readied)
2nd - Acid Arrow x2, Minor Image, Mirror Image
3rd - Fly, Major Image x2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 12, 2014)

[Sblock=GM Notes]- Fixed Ru's HP
- Hostilities are started, they moved to attack & you just won initiative. I will resolve the Stone Call.
- Ru and Damaris are using Standard Actions to try and stop hostilities. Those are going to fail.
- I will update the Knowledge Results on the GM update.[/Sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 13, 2014)

Tyrion moves to behind cover of the rock, to hope that the arrows will be deflected by the rock face.  He keeps his hammer poised at the ready.
[sblock=Actions]
Double move to Current position.


[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Tyrion Thankirk
*AC:* 20(Touch 12, Flatfooted 18)
*HP:* 57/57

*Initiative:* +2 
*Perception*: +7  *Sense Motive*: +2
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* *21 **Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +*4 Will:* +6

*Conditional Attack mods:* Power Attack (-2/+6), Furious Focus (Ignore first PA Penalty), Overhead Chop (+2 to damage rolls w/ 1 attack), Weapon Training (+1/+1 w/ 2handed weapon).  

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness) Combat Reflexes (3 Attacks of Opportunity)

*In Hand:* Hammer of DOOM! +11(+5 +4 +1 +1 -2 +2) 1d12+15 20/x3

*Consumables*
CLW Wand*:* 2 charges used.
Enlarge Person Potion
Protection from Evil Potion
[/sblock]

*Updated Map*


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 13, 2014)

_*~ Day 13, 16:00 - In the Darkwood ~*_

As you move into position and start casting spells, the battle was joined. The falling stones severely wound at least half of the Githyanki, but only Tyrion can tell.

Off to Tyrion's left where he heard the noise a humanoid shape was  moving closer and then everything goes dim and he can no longer see very  well.  Then it got even darker.

Past Thuvian to the south, Lai Tai and Thuvian heard another noise of  someone tryingt o sneak in the undergrowth and then things grow dim and  then dark as Lai Tai is enveloped in unatural darkness.















Thuvian can see some of the Githyanki and the Tiefling moving around, but tree trunks and boulders are preventing him from seeing much. Two arrows from the closest warriors missed Tyrion.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2





[sblock=Combat Information]Stone call did: 2,11,9,9,8,10,7 respectively
 Thuvian Vanished
Tyrion & Lai Tai are the center of darkness spells (2 spells hit them each in succession).
G3, G6 missed Tyrion
T1, G4, G5 double moved
G1 & G2 have unknown actions to you

Initiative:
You guys
The Tiefling & Githyanki & Unknown

Party Status:

```
Ru:        39/39 HP remaining;
Damaris:   34/27 HP remaining; False Life
Lai Tai:   30/30 HP remaining;
Thuvian:   27/27 HP remaining;
Nora:      13/13 HP remaining;
Tyrion:    57/57 HP remaining;
 
Spells Cast: Stone Call (1/4rnds), Vanish(1/5 rnds)
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 0/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 0/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 0/2;
  Lai Tai:  Arc Pool: 1/5; Staff Charges 0/10; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 1/2; Lev 0/1
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 0/5, 2nd 0/4, 3rd 0/3
Conditions in effect: False Life(Dam)
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Tiefling 1       (AC19(FF15)/Touch14/CMD19): -2/??hp
Gith Male 1      (AC18(FF14)/Touch14/CMD15): -11/??hp
Gith Female 2    (AC19(FF17)/Touch12/CMD16): -9/??hp
Gith Warrior 3   (AC18(FF16)/Touch12/CMD15): 1/10hp
Gith Warrior 4   (AC18(FF16)/Touch12/CMD15): 2/10hp
Gith Warrior 5   (AC18(FF16)/Touch12/CMD15): 10/10hp, disabled, then healed (you did not see that though)
Gith Warrior 6   (AC18(FF16)/Touch12/CMD15): 3/10hp
Flying Creature (AC??/Touch??/CMD??): ??/??hp
Unknown Foe      (AC??/Touch??/CMD??): ??/??hp
Unknown Foe      (AC??/Touch??/CMD??): ??/??hp
Unknown Foe      (AC??/Touch??/CMD??): ??/??hp
Unknown Foe      (AC??/Touch??/CMD??): ??/??hp

Note: Teiflings have Resist 5 Cold/Electricity/Fire
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*
 [sblock=Map Notes]Be careful with the darkness circles. If you move a token from underneath, you have to move the darkness out of teh way, then put it back to center on either Lai Tai or Tyrion.

1. Dark colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than 50% of  Square for medium creatures or smaller & provides 20%(roll 1d100:  1-20 misses) concealment being bushes from ranged attacks, 50%  concealment for small creatures or prone medium ones.
2. Trees and Large Boulders provide hard cover and block LOS. Small boulders are like half walls, only cover.
3. Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller[/sblock]
[sblock=Knowledge Check Results]Damaris and Thuvian recognized the other pointed-eared outsiders as being Githyanki. They were another typically evil people that possessed some extraordinary abilities and resistances.  They had inherent magical affinity to cast a couple of minor spells (Mage Hand & Daze). They were resistant (5) to electricity.

Thuvian also knew they are resistance to spells as well (SR5+HD)[/sblock]         *GM:*  You are all up for Round 2.

Everyone roll free action Perception Checks; any results will be provided in next DM update


----------



## jkason (Jan 13, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*

[sblock=ooc]Ah. K. I misread the situation. I managed to turn "aim" into "draw," in relation to the bows, so I thought they were readying against a group they didn't know, not starting an attack to resolve during the round. My bad.[/sblock]

Ru sighed as the light dimmmed considerably. "Days getting shorter all the time," he whispers to Damaris before slipping past her and toward Tyrion in the dim light.

[sblock=ooc]Double move to E10. I think I counted it out right with the difficult terrain.

Perception (1d20+7=13)[/sblock] 

*UPDATED MAP*


[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 39/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* 20% concealment vs. ranged (bushes), dim light (ioun torch cannot alleviate, 20% miss chance on Ru's attacks). 

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 48/50 remaining

Used: 13 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 13, 2014)

With the magical darkness falling around him, and undergrowth pulling at his legs, Lai Tai decides to eliminate at least one problem.  "Tremendous Spirit Fills the Vessel!" he shouts, his height immediately doubling.  In the darkness, he takes an experimental step forward and nods, pleaed with the results.

Updated map

[sblock=OOC]Swift: Arcane Strike (in the unlikely case of AoO)
Full round: Enlarge Person on self
5 ft step (since it's no longer difficult terrain for him, right?)

[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Lai Tai Liu
*
AC: 17 [15] (15 flat-footed, 12 touch) [-1 Dex, -1 size]
HP: 30/30
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +4 [+3] Will: +5

Perception: +7
Initiative: +4

Arcane Pool: 4/5
Staff Charges: 10/10
Cantrips (DC 12): Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1st Level (DC 13): Chill Touch, Corrosive Touch, Enlarge Person, True Strike
2nd Level (DC 14): Frigid Touch, Stone Call


Current Weapon in Hand: Quarterstaff (+8, 1d8+8)
Current Conditions in Effect: Arcane Pool

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thuvian is completely unfazed by the darkness. "Don't waste time on magic attacks on the Gith. Save that for the others," is Thuvian's only response as he fades away from view.
Nora gives another hiss of contempt for the party's obviously foolish foes before going quiet, being smart enough to know not to give away her master's location moving forward. Thuvian's next action is to cast fly, though as usual, he casts it in such a way as to confuse all but the most observant of enemy casters; once cast, he moves to a convenient branch of one of the nearby trees to provide himself cover from both the creatures on the ground as well as protection from the flying creature he presumes is still about should that prove to be necessary. From there, he glances about, getting a better view of the battlefield.

[sblock=actions]Perception (1d20+6=25) (subtract 3, not sure where I got the 6 from)
Cast Fly
Move to K-11 (or one of the squares next to it, landing on a convenient branch up in the tree above the reach of the ground folks with as much protection from ranged attacks as possible)[/sblock]

Updated Map

[sblock=ministats]Thuvian Darklight
AC: 14 (Touch 13, Flatfooted 11)
HP: 27/27 Initiative: +3
Perception : +6 Sense Motive: +1
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +5
Current Weapon in Hand:
Current Conditions in Place: Vanish (round 2 of 5), Fly 

Magic:
CL 5; +9 Concentration (+13 Casting Defensively); SR +5
Extended Illusion (2 round beyond concentration)
1st level Sapphire of Power - unused
+4 to Spellcraft DC to identify spells cast

Darkness 1/1

Cantrips - Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation
1st - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Ray of Enfeeblement, Silent Image, Vanish (cast)
2nd - Acid Arrow x2, Minor Image, Mirror Image
3rd - Fly (cast), Major Image x2[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 14, 2014)

[sblock=GM Notes]@Sunshadow21; You will need to keep track of elevation in your OOC crunch, and make applicable Fly Skill checks for difficult maneuvers.

Trees: For simplicity, the trunks would be straight until 20 feet elevation (as I did not put any of the small saplings on the map as they count for the difficult terrain). The leave canopy ranges from 50-75ft up. Since the original square would be squeezing, I moved Thuvian to L11
  [MENTION=93930]Systole[/MENTION]: 5ft Step in the undergrowth for large creatures is okay. Except last time I checked, Full Round Casting time doesn’t trigger until free action on the following turn. So you have to survive the round before the spell completes. So I put him back to normal size and took away 5ft step for this round.

I included an updated map.[/sblock]

*Real Updated Map*


----------



## soulnova (Jan 14, 2014)

"Oh, you've got to be kidding me!" Damaris is clearly upset about the darkness. "♫ _Good thing you just need to hear my voice! ♪"_ 


Damaris will start to perform to Inspire Courage, and she will stay on her place in the bushes.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 14, 2014)

Unable to see anything, Tyrion vagley remembered that the path to the south of him was clear.  Taking the risk, Tyrion moves south, and once he was able to see again notices that the pointed ear thing that Damaris called a "Gith" was feet from him.  Hoping that the monster was going to take his bait, Tyrion steps back a little more before saying "Comon Ugly.  Let's Dance."
[sblock=Actions]
Double move to Current position.  Again.  Since I'm not sure the ruling about standing at the edge of the darkness, and attacking someone outside of it, Tyrion's going to get out of the darkness, and hope that there are no more teiflings...

Another Perception check. 1d20+7=26
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Tyrion Thankirk
*AC:* 20(Touch 12, Flatfooted 18)
*HP:* 57/57

*Initiative:* +2 
*Perception*: +7  *Sense Motive*: +2
*CMB:* +9 *CMD:* *21 **Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +*4 Will:* +6

*Conditional Attack mods:* Power Attack (-2/+6), Furious Focus (Ignore first PA Penalty), Overhead Chop (+2 to damage rolls w/ 1 attack), Weapon Training (+1/+1 w/ 2handed weapon).  

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness) Combat Reflexes (3 Attacks of Opportunity)

*In Hand:* Hammer of DOOM! +11(+5 +4 +1 +1 -2 +2) 1d12+15 20/x3

*Consumables*
CLW Wand*:* 2 charges used.
Enlarge Person Potion
Protection from Evil Potion
[/sblock]

*Updated Map*


----------



## jkason (Jan 15, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]A minor logistical question: are the areas of the spells full darkness (grope and feel to find your way unless you have darkness) or dim light (limited visibility a la dusk)? It was full day when we arrived, so I've been assuming the latter since Darkness takes light down one level, but I may have been misreading the word "darkness" for the spell "Darkness," and this is actually full on inky blindy dark because the pointy ears have cast a more effective nastiness. 

Ru doesn't have Spellcraft levels, so he wouldn't know one way or the other. So, I'm not asking about what the spell is, but just to clarify its effect. Thanks much. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 16, 2014)

_*~ Day 13, 16:00 - In the Darkwood ~*_

Ru remained in darkness, but Tyrion moved clear from it. He can see one of the tiefling's that was hiding in the undergrowth. 





Thuvian has a good view from his perch and sees all four of the tieflings lurking in the brush that tossed the darkness objects at Lai Tai and Tyrion. They are wearing studded leather armor and carrying crossbows as they move in on the nearly blinded ones in the darkness. Their accuracy is uncanny as their surprise attacks are devastating to Ru and Lai Tai.








The tiefling bowman and two of the Githyanki Warrior focused their attacks on Tyrion. One got him for a minor wound with an arrow and and another drew his greatsword and engaged him in melee.  The other two warriors continued moving with bows in hand to get into position.








The two Githyanki spell casters moved as well. The male conjured an eagle that appear in the air near Tyrion. The female healed the wounded male.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 3





[sblock=Combat Information]T1 missed Tyrion
T2 hit Lai Tai for 9 dmg
T3 missed Lai Tai 
T4 hit Ru for 4 dmg
T5 hit Ru for 10 dmg
G1 cast Summon Monster & double moved
G2 healed G1
G3 hit Tyrion 4 dmg
G4, G5 double moved
G6 missed Tyrion

Initiative:
You guys
The Tiefling & Githyanki & Unknown

Party Status:

```
Ru:        25/39 HP remaining; 14 dmg
Damaris:   34/27 HP remaining; False Life
Lai Tai:   21/30 HP remaining; 9 dmg
Thuvian:   27/27 HP remaining;
Nora:      13/13 HP remaining;
Tyrion:    53/57 HP remaining; 4 dmg
 
Spells Cast: Stone Call (2/4rnds), Vanish(2/5 rnds)
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 0/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 1/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 0/2;
  Lai Tai:  Arc Pool: 1/5; Staff Charges 0/10; Spells 1st 1/4, 2nd 1/2; Lev 0/1
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 0/5, 2nd 0/4, 3rd 1/3
Conditions in effect: False Life(Dam), inspire Courage +1
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Tiefling 1       (AC19/Touch14/CMD19): -2/??hp; healed 9
Gith Male 1      (AC18/Touch14/CMD15): -1/??hp
Gith Female 2    (AC19/Touch12/CMD16): -9/??hp
Gith Warrior 3   (AC18/Touch12/CMD15): 1/10hp
Gith Warrior 4   (AC18/Touch12/CMD15): 2/10hp
Gith Warrior 5   (AC18/Touch12/CMD15): 10/10hp
Gith Warrior 6   (AC18/Touch12/CMD15): 3/10hp
Flying Creature  (AC??/Touch??/CMD??): ??/??hp
Tiefling 2       (AC16/Touch12/CMD13): 8/8hp
Tiefling 3       (AC16/Touch12/CMD13): 8/8hp
Tiefling 4       (AC16/Touch12/CMD13): 8/8hp
Tiefling 5       (AC16/Touch12/CMD13): 8/8hp
Fiendish Eagle   (AC14/Touch13/CMD11): 5/5hp 5ft elevation, Round 1/4 Duration

Note: Tieflings have Resist 5 Cold/Electricity/Fire
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*
 [sblock=Map Notes]1. Dark colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than 50% of  Square for medium creatures or smaller & provides 20%(roll 1d100:  1-20 misses) concealment being bushes from ranged attacks, 50%  concealment for small creatures or prone medium ones.
2. Trees and Large Boulders provide hard cover and block LOS. Small boulders are like half walls, only cover.
3. Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller[/sblock][sblock=Darkness Question]







			
				jkason said:
			
		

> A minor logistical question: are the areas of the spells full darkness (grope and feel to find your way unless you have darkness) or dim light (limited visibility a la dusk)? It was full day when we arrived, so I've been assuming the latter since Darkness takes light down one level, but I may have been misreading the word "darkness" for the spell "Darkness," and this is actually full on inky blindy dark because the pointy ears have cast a more effective nastiness.



I started with normal light due to the time of day and the canopy of trees. Ru and Lai Tai got hit with Darkness twice in succession to knock them 2 steps down the illumination scale. So effectively you would need to use the rules for being blind until you do something about the darkness. Moving at full speed requires Acrobatics DC10 check, but for Ru that is automatic success so I did not bring it up. [/sblock]

        *GM:*  You are all up for Round 3.

Tyrion gets AoO on G6


----------



## jkason (Jan 16, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*

[sblock=Darkness]







perrinmiller said:


> I started with normal light due to the time of day and the canopy of trees. Ru and Lai Tai got hit with Darkness twice in succession to knock them 2 steps down the illumination scale. So effectively you would need to use the rules for being blind until you do something about the darkness. Moving at full speed requires Acrobatics DC10 check, but for Ru that is automatic success so I did not bring it up.




The Darkness spell actually explicitly states that it doesn't stack with itself. It's the last line of the description, and I actually only noticed it myself when I looked the other day (I think I actually screwed that up back in Kostry Kopec, but that whole adventure is a muddled haze).

I'll roll the Acro check to move just in case so things don't get bogged down, though (with the -4 Dex for Blinded):

Acro check to move? (1d20+7=27)[/sblock]

"This inky stuff is fixed in place," Ru calls out when the darkness doesn't retreat with the sound of Tyrion crashing through the underbrush. Then he yowls as two arrows find homes in his flesh. 

"All right. We're done mucking around in the dark. Someone wants a dance, but doesn't know how to ask nicely. But I can't dance if I'm not lighter on my feet..."

There is the briefest hum in the air around the southerner, who then, indeed, moves through the undergrowth at a much faster clip than before. He retreats to the light, circling the darkness until he catches sight of the tiefling at its edge. 

"You wanted to see me?" he says with a wickedly flashed grin.

[sblock=actions]Swift: Ki point to get 20' movement bonus. Move is 50' for this round. 
Move: Double move to B13. 

I rolled attacks over on IC because I had a brain fart. Ru doesn't have the actions for them, so if you're over there looking, that's what that silliness is about. [/sblock]

UPDATED MAP



[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 25/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* 20% concealment vs. ranged (bushes), inspire courage 

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 2/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 48/50 remaining

Used: 13 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jan 16, 2014)

Damaris keeps the Inspire Courage going and casts *invisibility* on herself. If tieflings can see on darkness, they still can surely see her. She moves slowly out of the darkness.

[sblock=Action]
Maintain Inspire Courage (FREE)
Casts Invisibility
Moves to *C6
*[/sblock]


[sblock=Ministats]


Damaris - Bard lvl 4
HP 34/34 (27+7 FL)
Init +4
AC 16 | Touch 13 | FF 13
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+2 | R+9 | W+4




Perception +6 | Sense Motive -1/9* (Versatile Performance) | Bluff 2/9* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +9 (+1 vs males)




Masterwork Shortbow +8 (1d6)
Longsword +5 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +7 (1d4+2)




Bardic Performance: 10/12 day




Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 4/day. lvl2 Invisibility, Pyrotechnics 2/day
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.

Spells Used: Invisibility


Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike




Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16).[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 16, 2014)

Wincing from the arrows, Lai Tai gropes around, eventually finding his way out of the darkness.  Seeing one of the teiflings, he swings his quarterstaff at the man.  "Tree Falls in Forest!"

Updated map

[sblock=OOC]Swift: Arcane Strike (in the unlikely case of AoO)
Move: 
Attack tiefling.  +8 base + 1 arcane pool + 1 bard + 1 Str -1 size = +10 for 1d6+6 base +1 pool + 1 arcane strike +1 Str + 1 bard and upgrade die to 1d8 for 1d8 + 10
On tiefling (1d20+10=23, 1d8+10=16)

[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Lai Tai Liu
*
AC: 17 [15] (15 flat-footed, 12 touch) [-1 Dex, -1 size]
HP: 30/30
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +4 [+3] Will: +5

Perception: +7
Initiative: +4

Arcane Pool: 4/5
Staff Charges: 10/10
Cantrips (DC 12): Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1st Level (DC 13): Chill Touch, Corrosive Touch, Enlarge Person, True Strike
2nd Level (DC 14): Frigid Touch, Stone Call


Current Weapon in Hand: Quarterstaff (+8, 1d8+8)
Current Conditions in Effect: Arcane Pool

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 16, 2014)

Not sure exactly where his skills are going to be the most needed as things clear up, and not wanting to risk too much attention just yet with all of the archers on the field or lose the benefits of his invisibility sooner than necessary, Thuvian moves just inside the bottom of the leaf canopy as he casts a defensive spell on himself as he continues to watch the battlefield and the air around it, alert for the other flying creature to return.

[sblock=actions]Move to 50' in the air, just inside the leaf canopy
Cast Mirror Image; Mirror Image figments (1d4+1=5) [/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]Thuvian Darklight
AC: 14 (Touch 13, Flatfooted 11)
HP: 27/27 Initiative: +3
Perception : +6 Sense Motive: +1
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +5
Current Weapon in Hand:
Current Conditions in Place: Vanish (round 3 of 5), Fly, Mirror Image (5 copies)

Magic:
CL 5; +9 Concentration (+13 Casting Defensively); SR +5
Extended Illusion (2 round beyond concentration)
1st level Sapphire of Power - unused
+4 to Spellcraft DC to identify spells cast

Darkness 1/1

Cantrips - Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation
1st - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Ray of Enfeeblement, Silent Image, Vanish (cast)
2nd - Acid Arrow x2, Minor Image, Mirror Image
3rd - Fly (cast), Major Image x2[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 16, 2014)

As the greatsword wielding creature approched Tyrion, a smirk played across the man's face.  With a large swing, the hammer is brought around, striking the creature hard in the ribs, causing him to fall to the ground.

Seeing an enlarged Lai Tai, Tyrion says "Oy, I know that trick to."  Pulling out a potion from his pocket, Tyrion bites out the cork and drowns the drink in a single gulp.  His muscles grow large, as the already giant of a man grows to match that of Lai Tai.

[sblock=Actions]
Tyrion's Attack of Opportunity: 1d20+11=26, 1d12+15=26 Ouch....I'm going under the assumption that KO'd it...

Move: Draw Enlarge Person Potion
Standard: Drink Enlarge Person.

This reduces his AoO by 1, but gives him a 15' reach with his Hammer. His effective damage goes up by 2 due as long as he only attacks once (Which i *think* means per round, so if he gets both AoO's, i'm going to remove them.)
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Tyrion Thankirk
*AC:* 20 - 2(Touch 12 - 2, Flatfooted 18 -1)
*HP:* 57/57

*Initiative:* +2 - 1
*Perception*: +7  *Sense Motive*: +2
*CMB:* *+9 +2 * *CMD:* *21 +2 **Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +*4 -1  Will:* +6

*Conditional Attack mods:* Power Attack (-2/+6), Furious Focus (Ignore first PA Penalty), Overhead Chop (+3 to damage rolls w/ 1 attack), Weapon Training (+1/+1 w/ 2handed weapon).  

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness) Combat Reflexes (2 Attacks of Opportunity)

*In Hand:* Hammer of DOOM! +11(+5 BAB +5 STR +1 MWK + 1WT -2PA +2 FF -1 Size) 3d6+17 20/x3

*Consumables*
CLW Wand*:* 2 charges used.
Enlarge Person Potion
Protection from Evil Potion
[/sblock]

*Updated Map*


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 16, 2014)

[sblock=GM Note]







			
				jkason said:
			
		

> The Darkness spell actually explicitly states that it doesn't stack with itself. It's the last line of the description, and I actually only noticed it myself when I looked the other day (I think I actually screwed that up back in Kostry Kopec, but that whole adventure is a muddled haze). I'll roll the Acro check to move just in case so things don't get bogged down, though (with the -4 Dex for Blinded):



Huh, that changes things. I don’t have access to the rules at work where I drafted half of this combat. Sorry for the mistake. Instead of blanketing the area with 2 more darkness circles, I will just give the spells back to the two tieflings and they will probably not be used.


That means you all don’t suffer as bad and there is 20% concealment from Dim Illumination from those circles instead. That would not change the results from round 3 much, but it could certainly change Tyrion’s actions as he might have attacked instead and you probably need him to.


I will allow a retcon for his turn in Round 2 to include an attack on G6 from stopping his movement at J13 or J14, [MENTION=95784]jackslate45[/MENTION].


I will allow a retcon for Ru before I resolve his actions for Round 3 if it would change something, [MENTION=2710]jkason[/MENTION]. I don’t think Ru would do anything different in Round 2.

 [MENTION=93930]Systole[/MENTION], you need to succeed a Concentration check to keep the Enlarge Person spell to trigger. I did not roll it for you, figuring you knew you would have to. 

 [MENTION=92814]soulnova[/MENTION], please include your mini-stats and maintain them as you mark off spells used and rounds of Bardic Performance. Edit it into your last post.

Doesn't Enlarge Person potions also take 1 round to go into effect? [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 16, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]


perrinmiller said:


> I will allow a retcon for his turn in Round 2 to include an attack on G6 from stopping his movement at J13 or J14,  @_*jackslate45*_ .
> 
> Doesn't Enlarge Person potions also take 1 round to go into effect?



I'm not sure that Tyrion would know the guy was there or not without Lowlight.  20' movement JUST put Tyrion at the edge of the border, so even if he could see him G6 was too close for Polearm attacks or AoO provoking.  Tyrion's thing is to keep using AoO until he gets surrounded, then Draw the flachion and go to town. I'm happy with his round 2/3 actions.  He's already going to draw a lot of fire, which is good for him.

As for Potions, I checked the SRD:



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> *Activation*: Drinking a potion or applying an oil requires no  special skill. The user merely removes the stopper and swallows the  potion or smears on the oil. The following rules govern potion and oil  use.
> 
> 
> *Drinking a potion or using an oil is a standard action. The potion or  oil takes effect immediately.* Using a potion or oil provokes attacks of  opportunity. An enemy may direct an attack of opportunity against the  potion or oil container rather than against the character. A successful  attack of this sort can destroy the container, preventing the character  from drinking the potion or applying the oil.




Ephasis mine.  AFAIK, it should go off right away.  One reason the potion can be alot stronger than the spell.
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 17, 2014)

[sblock=Concentration]Actually, full-round spells just screw me up.  I thought that the casting was over during LT's turn and then took effect at the beginning of his next.  I truly, deeply hate PF concentration rules and this full-round casting BS.  It's stupid, confusing, and poorly documented.

Conc vs 20 (1d20+6=26)[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 17, 2014)

[Sblock=GM]Yeah, 1 Round Casting times suck. But I assume they are there to balance out some powerful spells like Sleep, Summon Monster and Enlarge Person? Heh, not sure why Enlarge Person needs to be 1 Round but there it is.

I am not going to update today as I don't have an hour free tonight. Busy weekend to, but I will try to get to it.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 17, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja (retcon round 3)*






[sblock=ooc]I'm going to take the retcon only because dim light means Ru could see enough of the tiefling to move directly at him in round 2 (I only had him double moving because he was arcing out of the darkness, then seeing the tiefling, then closing with him). 

On the upside, that means those attack rolls from my brain fart weren't for nothing. [/sblock]

_retcon..._A surge of unnatural speed took Ru to the northernmost tiefling quickly, his blades swiping quickly. While the creature dodged the first attack, the southerner's second blade took a dangerous gouge out of the teifling's side. 

"Now we're even, but I do prefer to pay back my debts with interest," Ru says with a snarl. 

[sblock=ooc]Being able to make out a humanoid shape from dim light means Ru can move direct to D14, rather than taking the high arc he did before. He still needs the Ki movement boost to do it, but then he's only using a single move, and gets a TWF attack:

Wakazashi TWF vs. T4; damage; concealment miss chance. (1d20+6=12, 1d6=3, 1d100=32, 1d20+6=16, 1d6=6, 1d100=93)

I forgot the Inspire Courage for those attack rolls yesterday, so the one that hits does 7, not 6 damage. Which is still sad, but life goes on.[/sblock]

*UPDATED MAP*


[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 25/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* 20% concealment vs. ranged (bushes), inspire courage 

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 2/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 48/50 remaining

Used: 13 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 18, 2014)

_*~ Day 13, 16:00 - In the Darkwood ~*_

Tyrion killed one Githyanki Warrior and Lai Tai fatally wounded a tiefling. Ru's opponent was still standing.

Despite being invisible, one of the Githyanki looked upwards in Thuvian's direction as his spell casting was not that quiet.

And even invisible, Damaris's inspiration singing was heard across the battlefield.





One of the tieflings moved through the woods toward the source of the singing. The other two worked at surrounding Ru, each drawing shortswords. Ru parried one of the blows as the other moved around the tree.








The tiefling bowman and two of the Githyanki Warrior continued to focus their attacks on Tyrion. The tiefling's arrow went by the enlarged warrior's arm and scored it for a light wound only. The conjured eagle swooped after him and the enlarged lucerne hammer smacked into it. The eagle disappeared leaving a few fluttering feathers where it once was.

The two Githyanki warriors shifted and one fired an arrow to only have it zip on by. The other drew his greatsword and stepped in close. His swing was blocked. 

The last Githyanki warrior withdrew from the reach of the large warrior's hammer and crossed over the trail to get a better angle for firing arrows.








The two Githyanki spell casters moved again. The male cast a spell and a scorching ray of fire hit Tyrion hard and burned him badly. The female conjured a glowing morningstar that struck Lai Tai for a light blow to his enlarged ribs.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 4





[sblock=Combat Information]T1 hit Tyrion 7 dmg
T2 double moved
T4 drew weapon & missed Ru
T5 drew weapon & moved
Fiendish Eagle provoked AoO and got killed by Tyrion
G1 cast Scorching ray, hit Tyrion 18 dmg
G2 Cast Spiritual Weapon, hit Lai for 5 dmg
G3 & G5, 5ft stepped & missed Tyrion
G4 withdrew

Initiative:
You guys
The Tiefling & Githyanki & Unknown

Party Status:

```
Ru:        25/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   34/27 HP remaining; False Life
Lai Tai:   16/30 HP remaining; 5 dmg
Thuvian:   27/27 HP remaining;
Nora:      13/13 HP remaining;
Tyrion:    28/57 HP remaining; 25 dmg
 
Spells Cast: Stone Call (3/4rnds), Vanish(3/5 rnds), Invisibility (Damaris), Mirror Image-5 (Thuv)
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 0/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 1/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 1/2;
  Lai Tai:  Arc Pool: 1/5; Staff Charges 0/10; Spells 1st 1/4, 2nd 1/2; Lev 0/1
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 0/5, 2nd 1/4, 3rd 1/3
Conditions in effect: False Life(Dam), inspire Courage +1
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Tiefling 1       (AC19/Touch14/CMD19): -2/??hp; healed 9
Gith Male 1      (AC18/Touch14/CMD15): -1/??hp
Gith Female 2    (AC19/Touch12/CMD16): -9/??hp
Gith Warrior 3   (AC18/Touch12/CMD15): 1/10hp
Gith Warrior 4   (AC18/Touch12/CMD15): 2/10hp
Gith Warrior 5   (AC18/Touch12/CMD15): 10/10hp
Gith Warrior 6   (AC0): dead
Flying Creature  (AC??/Touch??/CMD??): ??/??hp
Tiefling 2       (AC16/Touch12/CMD13): 8/8hp
Tiefling 3       (AC0): -9/8hp; dying
Tiefling 4       (AC16/Touch12/CMD13): 2/8hp
Tiefling 5       (AC16/Touch12/CMD13): 8/8hp
Fiendish Eagle   (AC0): Gone

Note: Tieflings have Resist 5 Cold/Electricity/Fire
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*
 [sblock=Map Notes]1. Dark colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than 50% of  Square for medium creatures or smaller & provides 20%(roll 1d100:  1-20 misses) concealment being bushes from ranged attacks, 50%  concealment for small creatures or prone medium ones.
2. Trees and Large Boulders provide hard cover and block LOS. Small boulders are like half walls, only cover.
3. Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller[/sblock]
        *GM:*  You are all up for Round 4.

I rolled Tyrion's AoO Fiendish Eagle. I suggest both Lai and Tyrion have a pre-rolled AoO in their posts.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 18, 2014)

Damaris will keep singing and step back a little waiting for the Tiefling to come out of the shadows. She prepares to fully defend herself.


_Come to me, step into the light ♪
__I promise I don't bite.
__Oh boy, don't be shy~__
I'll make it worth your while ♫

_
She taunts the tiefling with her singing. She's still invisible.


[sblock=Action]
Free = Bardic Perfomance
Move action = B6
Standard action = Total Defense, +4 AC at the start of her action for 1 round. *AC 24*


[/sblock]


[sblock] Good God, I just realized Damaris AC was not updated in the ministats!! She has AC 20 from +4 Dex, +5 Armor, +1 Deflection. SORRY!!!  Now she has +4 of Total Defense and Invisibility. That should be enough to keep her mostly safe for the moment. [/sblock]


[sblock=Ministats]

Damaris - Bard lvl 4
HP 34/34 (27+7 FL)
Init +4
AC 20 (24) + Invisible | Touch 15 | FF 16 (+4 TOTAL DEFENSE)
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+2 | R+9 | W+4

Perception +6 | Sense Motive -1/9* (Versatile Performance) | Bluff 2/9* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +9 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +8 (1d6)
Longsword +5 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +7 (1d4+2)

Bardic Performance: 9/12 day

Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 4/day. lvl2 Invisibility, Pyrotechnics 2/day
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.


Spells Used: Invisibility

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike


Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16).[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 18, 2014)

Thuvian decides it's about time to take the fight to his fellow casters. Continuing to hover just inside the leaf canopy, he moves over 5' and suddenly becomes visible nearby Tyrion as six arrows of acid seem to fly toward the female caster, slamming into her gut at high velocity.

[sblock=actions]Fly(hover) (1d20+13=28); 50'; 5' shift
Acid Arrow ranged touch attack, damage (1d20+5=14, 2d4= 6)(not sure if Inspire Courage applies; if it does, add one to the attack and damage)(1 round remaining)[/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]Thuvian Darklight
AC: 14 (Touch 13, Flatfooted 11)
HP: 27/27 Initiative: +3
Perception : +6 Sense Motive: +1
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +5
Current Weapon in Hand:
Current Conditions in Place: Fly, Mirror Image (5 copies) 

Magic:
CL 5; +9 Concentration (+13 Casting Defensively); SR +5
Extended Illusion (2 round beyond concentration)
1st level Sapphire of Power - unused
+4 to Spellcraft DC to identify spells cast

Darkness 1/1

Cantrips - Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation
1st - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Ray of Enfeeblement, Silent Image, Vanish (cast)
2nd - Acid Arrow x2 (1 cast), Minor Image, Mirror Image (cast)
3rd - Fly (cast), Major Image x2[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 20, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






Ru slashes at the closest Tiefling again, but has no success. Glancing around and seeing another dim form moving toward him, he says "Now, fellas, I'm really not in a crowd kind of mood at the moment. I hope you'll pardon me if I retire?" He clashes his blades together, and in doing so seems to wipe himself from existence. 

[sblock=ooc]*Standard:* TWF attack vs. T4 (+7, 1d6+1) w/ 20% miss chance
Inspired TWF vs. T4;Inspired damage; miss chance (dim light, low misses) (1d20+7=9, 1d6+1=7, 1d100=17, 1d20+7=15, 1d6+1=5, 1d100=30)
Both miss.
*Swift:* Vanishing Trick (3 rounds)
*Move:* to B12 C12 w/ Stealth (This is an edit. Ru didn't actually have enough move to make a stealth move to B12. Realized that when I fixed the map to reflect the move). 
Stealth (1d20+11=26)

Ru's only going to take his AoO in this following round if one of the Tieflings actually goes to move into his square, since they don't know he's there and he's not inclined to let them literally walk all over him I rolled it just in case: 

AoO +8 Inspire +1 Invisible +2 (no Dex bonus to target) vs target entering Ru's personal square; Damage with Inspire; Sneak Attack (1d20+11=25, 1d6+1=5, 2d6=10)[/sblock]









*OOC:*


SS21 didn't declare a square, so I didn't move him, though I did shift Damaris, so this probably needs some adjusting for Thuvian's actual position.







*(mostly) UPDATED MAP*http://beta.ditzie.com/45134/52da7e1324453

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 25/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* Invisible (3/3 rounds), 20% concealment vs. ranged (bushes), inspire courage 

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 1/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 48/50 remaining

Used: 13 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 20, 2014)

"Great Whale Breaches Amongst the Seals!"  Lai Tai cartwheels toward the southernmost tiefling, but his enlarged form is simply not as nimble as his normal one, and the attack is wide.  "Tyrion!  One requests help with the priestess!"

Updated map

[sblock=OOC]Swift: Arcane Strike
Full round: Charge to attack T1. +8 base + 1 arcane pool + 1 bard + 1 Str -1 size +2 charge = +12 for 1d6+6 base +1 pool + 1 arcane strike +1 Str + 1 bard and upgrade die to 1d8 for 1d8 + 10
Charge T1 (1d20+12=18, 1d8+10=12)

And I'm too far a Timely Inspiration.  Crap.  


EDIT: AoO - AoO (1d20+10=22, 1d8+10=14)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Lai Tai Liu
*
AC: 17 [15] (15 flat-footed, 12 touch) [-1 Dex, -1 size]
HP: 30/30
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +4 [+3] Will: +5

Perception: +7
Initiative: +4

Arcane Pool: 4/5
Staff Charges: 10/10
Cantrips (DC 12): Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1st Level (DC 13): Chill Touch, Corrosive Touch, Enlarge Person, True Strike
2nd Level (DC 14): Frigid Touch, Stone Call


Current Weapon in Hand: Quarterstaff (+8, 1d8+8)
Current Conditions in Effect: Arcane Pool

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jan 20, 2014)

[sblock] Can someone move me to B6? [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 20, 2014)

*UPDATED MAP*

[sblock=ooc]Ru's move wasn't showing up with the link I copied, either, so I just did them both.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 21, 2014)

"Ya, will do once I deal with...this guy!"

Taking a large over head chop at the bow tiefling, Tyrion hopes that the blow will crush the creature.

[sblock=Actions]
Mapwise, I think jkason forgot Lai Tai's movement, so I updated it.

Move: Move to indicated position (Provokes from Githyanki Warrior 3, but I'm not that concerned about it.)

Standard: Attack Tiefling 1: 1d20+11=20, 3d6+17=29  Out of range for IC, so didn't include it.


Has 10'-15' Reach for AoO's.  Does not provke if done adjacent to him.
AoO#1: 1d20+9=14, 3d6+14=25

AoO#2: 1d20+9=29, 3d6+14=26  Since I don't know if this one is getting used, I'll let you roll crit confirm.

[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Tyrion Thankirk
*AC:* 20 - 2(Touch 12 - 2, Flatfooted 18 -1)
*HP:* 57/57

*Initiative:* +2 - 1
*Perception*: +7  *Sense Motive*: +2
*CMB:* *+9 +2 * *CMD:* *21 +2 **Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +*4 -1  Will:* +6

*Conditional Attack mods:* Power Attack (-2/+6), Furious Focus (Ignore first PA Penalty), Overhead Chop (+3 to damage rolls w/ 1 attack), Weapon Training (+1/+1 w/ 2handed weapon).  

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness) Combat Reflexes (2 Attacks of Opportunity)

*In Hand:* Hammer of DOOM! +11(+5 BAB +5 STR +1 MWK + 1WT -2PA +2 FF -1 Size) 3d6+17 20/x3

*Consumables*
CLW Wand*:* 2 charges used.
Enlarge Person Potion
Protection from Evil Potion
[/sblock]

*Updated Map*


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 21, 2014)

_*~ Day 13, 16:00 - In the Darkwood ~*_





Tyrion's might blow felled the tiefling archer.





The other three tieflings continued after the invisible ones. One moved next to Damaris, but his shortsword swung on air. One of the other tiefling's heard Ru move and pointed right at him to coordinate their attack. The closed in but swung their swords on nothing but air.





The Githyanki by the tree stepped in close to Lai Tai, using the tree as cover. The large warrior blocked the large sword. The other two Gutyanki warrior shifted and fired arrows at the flying mage above. One had to drop his sword first and pick up a bow, but his arrow was true and hurt the flying mage. The other arrow took out an image.








The Gityanki sorcerer hit Tyrion again with another scorching ray of fire. The female Githyanki's spiritual weapon followed Lai Tai and hit him again while she cast a spell that ordered Tyrion to kill the other large warrior next to him.





With a screech the flying creature returned. It looked like a black dragon about the size of a pony, but not quite right. It had white stripes around its face and icycle-like teeth and an long snake-like neck. It was coming into view from above the canopy of trees on the far side of the clearing. *"Noak likes a flying two-legs!"*









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 5





[sblock=Combat Information]Thuvian beat G2's SR
G3 missed AoO on Tyrion
T1 dead
T2 moved & missed Damaris
T4 heard Ru & missed
T5 moved & missed Ru
G1 cast Scorching ray, hit Tyrion 16 dmg
G2's Spiritual Weapon hit Lai for 5 dmg
G2 cast Murderous Command on Tyrion (DC14) to Kill Lai Tai
G3 5ft stepped & picked up longbow and took out Image on Thuvian
G4 moved with cover & missed Lai
G5 5ft stepped & hit Thuvian, 9 dmg
Noak double moved (75' Elev)

Initiative:
You guys
The Tiefling & Githyanki & Flying Dragon Thing

Party Status:

```
Ru:        25/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   34/27 HP remaining; False Life
Lai Tai:   11/30 HP remaining; 5 dmg
Thuvian:   19/27 HP remaining; 9 dmg
Nora:      13/13 HP remaining;
Tyrion:    12/57 HP remaining; 16 dmg
 
Spells Cast: Stone Call (4/4rnds), Invisibility (Damaris), Mirror Image-4 (Thuv), Acid Arrow (0/1 rnd)
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 1/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 3/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 1/2;
  Lai Tai:  Arc Pool: 1/5; Staff Charges 0/10; Spells 1st 1/4, 2nd 1/2; Lev 0/1
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 1/5, 2nd 2/4, 3rd 1/3
Conditions in effect: False Life(Dam), inspire Courage +1, Enlarge Persons
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Tiefling 1       (AC0): dead
Gith Male 1      (AC18/Touch14/CMD15): -1/??hp
Gith Female 2    (AC19/Touch12/CMD16): -15/??hp; acid dmg 1 round
Gith Warrior 3   (AC18/Touch12/CMD15): 1/10hp
Gith Warrior 4   (AC18/Touch12/CMD15): 2/10hp
Gith Warrior 5   (AC18/Touch12/CMD15): 10/10hp
Gith Warrior 6   (AC0): dead
Noak             (AC21/Touch13/CMD20): ??/??hp; 75ft elevation
Tiefling 2       (AC16/Touch12/CMD13): 8/8hp
Tiefling 3       (AC0): -10/8hp; dying
Tiefling 4       (AC16/Touch12/CMD13): 2/8hp
Tiefling 5       (AC16/Touch12/CMD13): 8/8hp
Fiendish Eagle   (AC0): Gone

Note: Tieflings have Resist 5 Cold/Electricity/Fire
```
[/sblock] *Updated Map*
 [sblock=Map Notes]1. Dark colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than 50% of  Square for medium creatures or smaller & provides 20%(roll 1d100:  1-20 misses) concealment being bushes from ranged attacks, 50%  concealment for small creatures or prone medium ones.
2. Trees and Large Boulders provide hard cover and block LOS. Small boulders are like half walls, only cover.
3. Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller[/sblock]
        *GM:*  You are all up for Round 5.

You can keep rolling AoO. Tyrion needs to roll Will Save DC14 to not attack Lai Tai.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 21, 2014)

Tyrion's shakes his head, getting rid of the ridiculous idea to attack his teammate.  However, seeing that the other male githyanki was the one burning him to death, Tyrion moved to engage the man and takes a mighty swing at him.

[sblock=Actions]
Save to Not Kill Lai Tai: 1d20+6=21 BOO YA!
Move: Move to Current position on Map
Standard: Attack Gith Sorcerer 1: 1d20+11=17, 3d6+17=28 Damnit, missed by 1, and I'm still not in IC range /cry

EDIT: , I forgot that IC+1 isn't just a 30' range, it's if you can hear it. So I would have hit it's AC.  But, I'm pretty sure I still miss with a giant tree in the way...

Has 10'-15' Reach for AoO's.  Does not provoke if done adjacent to him.
AoO#1: 1d20+9=29, 3d6+14=27 So if that guy provokes I think Tyrion will murder him...

AoO#2:1d20+9=28, 3d6+14=24  Seriously, WTF? Why can't I roll this good during my initial attacks 

[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Tyrion Thankirk
*AC:* 20 - 2(Touch 12 - 2, Flatfooted 18 -1)
*HP:* 57/57

*Initiative:* +2 - 1
*Perception*: +7  *Sense Motive*: +2
*CMB:* *+9 +2 * *CMD:* *21 +2 **Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +*4 -1  Will:* +6

*Conditional Attack mods:* Power Attack (-2/+6), Furious Focus (Ignore first PA Penalty), Overhead Chop (+3 to damage rolls w/ 1 attack), Weapon Training (+1/+1 w/ 2handed weapon).  

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness) Combat Reflexes (2 Attacks of Opportunity)

*In Hand:* Hammer of DOOM! +11(+5 BAB +5 STR +1 MWK + 1WT -2PA +2 FF -1 Size) 3d6+17 20/x3

*Consumables*
CLW Wand*:* 2 charges used.
Enlarge Person Potion
Protection from Evil Potion
[/sblock]

*Updated Map*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Systole (Jan 21, 2014)

[sblock=OOC] @_*perrinmiller*_ I'm confused at to what happened with G4.  AoO roll was 22, so even with cover it looks like a hit to me.  Am I missing something? [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 21, 2014)

Double post.


----------



## Systole (Jan 21, 2014)

Triple post.


----------



## soulnova (Jan 21, 2014)

Damaris giggles as the tiefling attempts to swing at her. The girl keeps singing, providing the bardic performance for her comrades and teasing the tiefling. 


_You have some good moves, ♪
My Father would disapprove!
__Let's dance until sunrise~!♫
__No need to apologize~!
__Would you hold me tight? ♪__
Would you die in my arms?
_


[sblock=Action]

Damaris stays on her spot.
Free = Bardic Performance
Standard = Total Defense

[/sblock]

[sblock] Yep, you still get the IC bonus as long as you can hear Damaris. She will keep buffing the party and move around to heal if needed. Invisibility will hold even if she uses a Wand of CLW, right?[/sblock]



[sblock=Ministats]

Damaris - Bard lvl 4
HP 34/34 (27+7 FL)
Init +4
AC 20 (24) + Invisible | Touch 15 | FF 16 (+4 TOTAL DEFENSE)
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+2 | R+9 | W+4

Perception +6 | Sense Motive -1/9* (Versatile Performance) | Bluff 2/9* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +9 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +8 (1d6)
Longsword +5 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +7 (1d4+2)

Bardic Performance: 8/12 day

Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 4/day. lvl2 Invisibility, Pyrotechnics 2/day
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.


Spells Used: Invisibility

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike


Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16).[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 21, 2014)

Thuvian just shrugs at both the arrows and the reappearance of the flying creatures, having anticipated both. He moves up further in the canopy where it will be difficult for the flying creature to follow as he casts an image of a nauseating cloud below him. He additionally tries to mask his casting further than usual by making  the whole sequence appear to be for stinking cloud rather than major  image.

[sblock=actions]Acid Arrow damage (2d4=4)(note for the future: acid arrow doesn't get spell resistance, nor does major image)
Move about 15 feet up about halfway between the top and bottom of the leaf canopy Fly (1d20+13=31)
Cast Major Image on H-12, appearing as a Stinking Cloud radiating out 20' (DC 19 to disbelieve)[/sblock] 


[sblock=ministats]Thuvian Darklight
AC: 14 (Touch 13, Flatfooted 11)
HP: 27/27 Initiative: +3
Perception : +6 Sense Motive: +1
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +5
Current Weapon in Hand:
Current Conditions in Place: Fly, Mirror Image (4 copies) 

Magic:
CL 5; +9 Concentration (+13 Casting Defensively); SR +5
Extended Illusion (2 round beyond concentration)
1st level Sapphire of Power - unused
+4 to Spellcraft DC to identify spells cast

Darkness 1/1

Cantrips - Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation
1st - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Ray of Enfeeblement, Silent Image, Vanish (cast)
2nd - Acid Arrow x2 (1 cast), Minor Image, Mirror Image (cast)
3rd - Fly (cast), Major Image x2 (1 cast)[/sblock]

EDIT (as I ran short on time earlier): Knowledge to ID flying thing (+12 if arcana, +10 if planes) (1d20=13)


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 22, 2014)

[sblock=GM Notes]







			
				Systole said:
			
		

> I'm confused at to what happened with G4. AoO roll was 22, so even with cover it looks like a hit to me. Am I missing something?



Cover or Total Concealment negate AoO from being provoked. G4 had cover from the tree in his initial square and can move to adjacent without worrying about an AoO.



> Invisibility will hold even if she uses a Wand of CLW, right?



Yep. Even Summon Monster Spells will not break the Invisibility, IIRC.

I updated the last round based on Lai Tai hitting. Tielfing 1 is dead

Re: Acid Arrow & SR, I could have sworn I checked and it said yes. No biggie, the result is the same.
The Knowledge planes check reveals the flying creature to be a summoner's eidolon.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jan 22, 2014)

[sblock] Can I have a link to the newest map for reference? THANKS! [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 23, 2014)

_*~ Day 13, 16:00 - In the Darkwood ~*_





The two Githyanki succumb to Thuvian's spell.





Tyrion killed the Githyanki magic user.





Thuvian identifies the flying creature as a probably eidolon.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 5 Continues





[sblock=Combat Information]G3 failed save
G5 failed save

Initiative:
You guys
The Tiefling & Githyanki & Flying Dragon Thing

Party Status:

```
Ru:        25/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   34/27 HP remaining; False Life
Lai Tai:   11/30 HP remaining; 
Thuvian:   19/27 HP remaining; 
Nora:      13/13 HP remaining;
Tyrion:    12/57 HP remaining; 
 
Spells Cast: Stone Call (4/4rnds), Invisibility (Damaris), Mirror Image-4 (Thuv), Major Image (Thuv)
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 1/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 4/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 1/2;
  Lai Tai:  Arc Pool: 1/5; Staff Charges 0/10; Spells 1st 1/4, 2nd 1/2; Lev 0/1
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 1/5, 2nd 2/4, 3rd 2/3
Conditions in effect: False Life(Dam), inspire Courage +1, Enlarge Persons
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Tiefling 1       (AC0): dead
Gith Male 1      (AC0): dead
Gith Female 2    (AC19/Touch12/CMD16): -19/??hp; 
Gith Warrior 3   (AC18/Touch12/CMD15): 1/10hp
Gith Warrior 4   (AC18/Touch12/CMD15): 2/10hp
Gith Warrior 5   (AC18/Touch12/CMD15): 10/10hp
Gith Warrior 6   (AC0): dead
Noak             (AC21/Touch13/CMD20): ??/??hp; 75ft elevation
Tiefling 2       (AC16/Touch12/CMD13): 8/8hp
Tiefling 3       (AC0): -10/8hp; dying
Tiefling 4       (AC16/Touch12/CMD13): 2/8hp
Tiefling 5       (AC16/Touch12/CMD13): 8/8hp
Fiendish Eagle   (AC0): Gone

Note: Tieflings have Resist 5 Cold/Electricity/Fire
```
[/sblock][sblock=Tactical Map]Notes:
1. Dark colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than 50% of  Square for medium creatures or smaller & provides 20%(roll 1d100:  1-20 misses) concealment being bushes from ranged attacks, 50%  concealment for small creatures or prone medium ones.
2. Trees and Large Boulders provide hard cover and block LOS. Small boulders are like half walls, only cover.
3. Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller






[/sblock]
        *GM:*  I switched to an in-line map, it was getting too hard to keep straight. Provide grid coordinates instead.

Tyrion can position to hit G1 and kill him with that massive damage.

Ru and Lai Tai are last for Round 5


----------



## jkason (Jan 23, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






"Oh, now those are some amazing ears," Ru says as the tieflings manage to hear him and close in. "Do you mind if I keep them after I slice you to ribbons?"

The quip comes with a flash of steel, as Ru makes good his threat, cutting down one of the pair harrassing him. The southerner's grin flashes almost as brightly as the steel as he turns his attention to the tiefling who remains standing.

"Just you and me now, whitey."

[sblock=ooc]

Standard: TWF Attack, starting with T4, moving to T5 if he drops the first. Invisible castle is down for me right now, so using Coyotecode: 

1D20+9 = [7]+9 = 16
1D6+1 = [1]+1 = 2
2D6 = [2, 2] = 4
1D20+9 = [9]+9 = 18
1D6+1 = [1]+1 = 2
2D6 = [2, 1] = 3

... which clearly hates me. Pathetic damage, but at least it all hits. T4 takes 11 damage, which at least means Ru's out of flank danger. [/sblock]



[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 25/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* 20% concealment vs. ranged (bushes), inspire courage 

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 1/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 48/50 remaining

Used: 13 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 23, 2014)

"Devious Oni Strike!" Lai Tai shouts, crushing the githyanki next to him.  He moves back toward the fray. 

[sblock=OOC]Swift: Arcane Strike
Attack G4: Attack on G4: 1D20+8 = [13]+8 = 21
1D8+8 = [3]+8 = 11

Move: KL 12-13, avoiding AoO.

AoO: AoO: 1D20+8 = [7]+8 = 15
1D8+8 = [1]+8 = 9
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Lai Tai Liu
*
AC: 17 [15] (15 flat-footed, 12 touch) [-1 Dex, -1 size]
HP: 30/30
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +4 [+3] Will: +5

Perception: +7
Initiative: +4

Arcane Pool: 4/5
Staff Charges: 10/10
Cantrips (DC 12): Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1st Level (DC 13): Chill Touch, Corrosive Touch, Enlarge Person, True Strike
2nd Level (DC 14): Frigid Touch, Stone Call


Current Weapon in Hand: Quarterstaff (+8, 1d8+8)
Current Conditions in Effect: Arcane Pool

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 24, 2014)

_*~ Day 13, 16:00 - In the Darkwood ~*_

Lai Tai and Ru reduced the enemy by two more as their weapons struck home. Lai Tai entered Thuvian's stinking cloud. The stones from Lai Tai's spell disappeared.








The tiefling scouts continued to harry the invisible bard and the rogue. On failed to even come close to slicing the still singing woman he cannot see. The other crossed his sword with Ru's dagger, unable to penetrate the man's guard.

The Githyanki warriors are nauseated and withdraw from the large warrior that joined them in the noxious cloud. They were still coughing a choking on the vapors.





The female Githyanki's spiritual weapon continued to follow Lai Tai but missed him, and tried again to order Tyrion to kill the other large warrior.





The flying eidolon flew at the flying tiefling wizard and chased Thuvian in amongst the branches and was right over his shoulder with his long neck and sharp claws. *"Noak gonna et ya wizzy!"*









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 6





[sblock=Combat Information]Lai Tai needs to make DC19 Will Save or be nauseated
G3 moves away nauseated for 4 remaining rounds, AoO missed
G5 moves away nauseated for 2 remaining rounds
G2's spiritual weapon missed Lai Tai
G2 cast Murderous Command on Tyrion (DC14) to Kill Lai Tai
Noak double moved and has reach

Initiative:
You guys
The Evil Outsiders

Party Status:

```
Ru:        25/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   34/27 HP remaining; False Life
Lai Tai:   11/30 HP remaining; 
Thuvian:   19/27 HP remaining; 
Nora:      13/13 HP remaining;
Tyrion:    12/57 HP remaining; 
 
Spells Cast: Invisibility (Damaris), Mirror Image-4 (Thuv), Major Image (Thuv)
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 1/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 5/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 1/2;
  Lai Tai:  Arc Pool: 1/5; Staff Charges 0/10; Spells 1st 1/4, 2nd 1/2; Lev 0/1
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 1/5, 2nd 2/4, 3rd 2/3
Conditions in effect: False Life(Dam), inspire Courage +1, Enlarge Persons
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Tiefling 1       (AC0): dead
Gith Male 1      (AC0): dead
Gith Female 2    (AC19/Touch12/CMD16): -19/??hp; 
Gith Warrior 3   (AC18/Touch12/CMD15): 1/10hp
Gith Warrior 4   (AC0): -11/10hp; dying
Gith Warrior 5   (AC18/Touch12/CMD15): 10/10hp
Gith Warrior 6   (AC0): dead
Noak             (AC21/Touch13/CMD20): ??/??hp; 75ft elevation
Tiefling 2       (AC16/Touch12/CMD13): 8/8hp
Tiefling 3       (AC0): -11/8hp; dying
Tiefling 4       (AC0): -11/8hp; dying
Tiefling 5       (AC16/Touch12/CMD13): 8/8hp
Fiendish Eagle   (AC0): Gone

Note: Tieflings have Resist 5 Cold/Electricity/Fire
```
[/sblock][sblock=Tactical Map]Notes:
1. Dark colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than 50% of   Square for medium creatures or smaller & provides 20%(roll 1d100:   1-20 misses) concealment being bushes from ranged attacks, 50%   concealment for small creatures or prone medium ones.
2. Trees and Large Boulders provide hard cover and block LOS. Small boulders are like half walls, only cover.
3. Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller






[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 6

Lai Tai & Tyrion need to make saves


----------



## soulnova (Jan 24, 2014)

_
Don't stop me now ('Cause I'm having a good time)♪
Don't stop me now (Yes I'm havin' a good time)
I don't want to stop at all!! ♫
_
Damaris keeps the energy of her song to inspire her comrades while she defends herself from the tiefling.


[sblock]

free = Inspire Courage
Standard= Total Defense
Move= Take out summon monster wand. (is this ok?)[/sblock]


[sblock=Ministats]
Damaris - Bard lvl 4
HP 34/34 (27+7 FL)
Init +4
AC 20 (24) + Invisible | Touch 15 | FF 16 (+4 TOTAL DEFENSE)
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+2 | R+9 | W+4

Perception +6 | Sense Motive -1/9* (Versatile Performance) | Bluff 2/9* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +9 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +8 (1d6)
Longsword +5 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +7 (1d4+2)

Bardic Performance: 7/12 day

Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 4/day. lvl2 Invisibility, Pyrotechnics 2/day
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.


Spells Used: Invisibility

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike


Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16).[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 24, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






"Points for trying, but not too many," Ru says with a chuckle as he parries the tiefling's attack. "My turn!"

The tiefling catches the first blade on his own, knocking the blow aside.

"Oh, very well done," Ru says, bringing his second blade in to slice along the tiefling's side while the warrior's guard is taken by the block.

"But that's why I always like to have a backup plan."

[sblock=ooc]*Standard:* Attack T5:

Wakizashi TWF attack +6 Inspire +1; Damage w/ inspire courage. (1d20+7=12, 1d6+1=2, 1d20+7=16, 1d6+1=4)

4 damage to T5[/sblock]



[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 25/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* 20% concealment vs. ranged (bushes), inspire courage 

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 1/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 48/50 remaining

Used: 13 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 24, 2014)

Lai Tai's failure to see the illusory fog cloud until he was within it proves disastrous.  He stumbles out into the open, retching.
[sblock=OOC]I thought the circle on the map was a light spell the was counteracting the darkness, not the Stinking Cloud.  Otherwise I'd have done things a bit differently.  But whatever ... he's going to have to pass through it eventually.

Will save (1d20+5=10)

Move to tKL 16/17.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Lai Tai Liu
*
AC: 17 [15] (15 flat-footed, 12 touch) [-1 Dex, -1 size]
HP: 30/30
CMB: +7 CMD: 19 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +4 [+3] Will: +5

Perception: +7
Initiative: +4

Arcane Pool: 4/5
Staff Charges: 10/10
Cantrips (DC 12): Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation
1st Level (DC 13): Chill Touch, Corrosive Touch, Enlarge Person, True Strike
2nd Level (DC 14): Frigid Touch, Stone Call


Current Weapon in Hand: Quarterstaff (+8, 1d8+8)
Current Conditions in Effect: Arcane Pool

Used Items: 
None
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 24, 2014)

"Someone's imagination must be pretty weak if you're the best they can manage to come up with. I've met day old newborns that could do better." Thuvian smiles as he quietly taunts the creature before activating the sapphire on his belt and recasting vanish. After disappearing once more, he slides down out of the leaves, and over to another tree.

[sblock=actions]Free action to insult the eidolon and activate sapphire of power
Casting Defensively (1d20+13=21) Vanish
Move down 20' feet (to 55', still above the stinking cloud), over 40' to E-15[/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]Thuvian Darklight
AC: 14 (Touch 13, Flatfooted 11)
HP: 19/27 Initiative: +3
Perception : +6 Sense Motive: +1
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +5
Current Weapon in Hand:
Current Conditions in Place: Fly, Mirror Image (4 copies), Vanish (5 rounds) 

Magic:
CL 5; +9 Concentration (+13 Casting Defensively); SR +5
Extended Illusion (2 round beyond concentration)
1st level Sapphire of Power - used
+4 to Spellcraft DC to identify spells cast by him

Darkness 1/1

Cantrips - Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation
1st - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Ray of Enfeeblement, Silent Image, Vanish (cast, recast)
2nd - Acid Arrow x2 (1 cast), Minor Image, Mirror Image (cast)
3rd - Fly (cast), Major Image x2 (1 cast)[/sblock]

Forgot to mention that the major image lingers for 5 rounds; 3 from the spell, 2 from extended illusion


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 27, 2014)

_*~ Day 13, 16:00 - In the Darkwood ~*_

Lai Tai is nauseated.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 6 Continued





[sblock=Combat Information]Lai Tai is nauseated for 2 remaining rounds

Initiative:
You guys
The Evil Outsiders

Party Status:

```
Ru:        25/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   34/27 HP remaining; False Life
Lai Tai:   11/30 HP remaining; 
Thuvian:   19/27 HP remaining; 
Nora:      13/13 HP remaining;
Tyrion:    12/57 HP remaining; 
 
Spells Cast: Invisibility (Damaris), Mirror Image-4 (Thuv), Major Image (Thuv) (1/5 rnd remaining)
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 1/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 5/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 1/2;
  Lai Tai:  Arc Pool: 1/5; Staff Charges 0/10; Spells 1st 1/4, 2nd 1/2; Lev 0/1
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 1/5, 2nd 2/4, 3rd 2/3
Conditions in effect: False Life(Dam), inspire Courage +1, Enlarge Persons
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Tiefling 1       (AC0): dead
Gith Male 1      (AC0): dead
Gith Female 2    (AC19/Touch12/CMD16): -19/??hp; 
Gith Warrior 3   (AC18/Touch12/CMD15): 1/10hp
Gith Warrior 4   (AC0): -11/10hp; dying
Gith Warrior 5   (AC18/Touch12/CMD15): 10/10hp
Gith Warrior 6   (AC0): dead
Noak             (AC21/Touch13/CMD20): ??/??hp; 75ft elevation
Tiefling 2       (AC16/Touch12/CMD13): 8/8hp
Tiefling 3       (AC0): -11/8hp; dying
Tiefling 4       (AC0): -11/8hp; dying
Tiefling 5       (AC16/Touch12/CMD13): 4/8hp
Fiendish Eagle   (AC0): Gone

Note: Tieflings have Resist 5 Cold/Electricity/Fire
```
[/sblock][sblock=Tactical Map]Notes:
1. Dark colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than 50% of   Square for medium creatures or smaller & provides 20%(roll 1d100:   1-20 misses) concealment being bushes from ranged attacks, 50%   concealment for small creatures or prone medium ones.
2. Trees and Large Boulders provide hard cover and block LOS. Small boulders are like half walls, only cover.
3. Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller






[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Tyrion is left for Round 6

Tyrion needs to make save     [sblock=OOC Stuff]


soulnova said:


> Take out summon monster wand. (is this ok?)



Yep.



Systole said:


> I thought the circle on the map was a light spell  the was counteracting the darkness, not the Stinking Cloud.  Otherwise  I'd have done things a bit differently.  But whatever ... he's going to  have to pass through it eventually.



I dunno what to tell you. SS21 clearly cast a Major Image as a Stinking cloud and the Githyanki suffered from it. No one cast a light spell.



sunshadow21 said:


> Move down 20' feet (to 55', still above the stinking cloud), over 40' to E-15



He was at 65' so down 20' is to 45' elevation. E15 is 45feet away, but he can still reach it[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 27, 2014)

Lai Tai continues to retch pitifully.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 28, 2014)

Tyrion shakes his head and says "NOT THIS DAY!"  Impeded by the boulders, he barley manages to close the distance between himself and the female gith.

[sblock=Actions]
Save to Not Kill Lai Ta #2i: 1d20+6=18 BOO YA!

Double Move to M18/m19/N18/N19

[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Tyrion Thankirk
*AC:* 20 - 2(Touch 12 - 2, Flatfooted 18 -1)
*HP:* 57/57

*Initiative:* +2 - 1
*Perception*: +7  *Sense Motive*: +2
*CMB:* *+9 +2 * *CMD:* *21 +2 **Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +*4 -1  Will:* +6

*Conditional Attack mods:* Power Attack (-2/+6), Furious Focus (Ignore first PA Penalty), Overhead Chop (+3 to damage rolls w/ 1 attack), Weapon Training (+1/+1 w/ 2handed weapon).  

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness) Combat Reflexes (2 Attacks of Opportunity)

*In Hand:* Hammer of DOOM! +11(+5 BAB +5 STR +1 MWK + 1WT -2PA +2 FF -1 Size) 3d6+17 20/x3

*Consumables*
CLW Wand*:* 2 charges used.
Enlarge Person Potion
Protection from Evil Potion
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 29, 2014)

_*~ Day 13, 16:00 - In the Darkwood ~*_

Lai Tai and Ru reduced the enemy by two more as their weapons struck  home. Lai Tai entered Thuvian's stinking cloud. The stones from Lai  Tai's spell disappeared.








The tiefling scouts continued to harry the invisible bard and the rogue.  Damaris barely dodged a stabbing sword, only the invisibility saving her from being cut. Ru missed a parry and stuck in the arm for a light wound.

The Githyanki warriors were still nauseated and continued to fall back from the large warriors  as they coughed and choked on the vapors. 








The female Githyanki's spiritual weapon smashed into the large magus again for a light blow. She stepped away from Tyrion and cast a spell to almost completely remove all her wounds.

The flying eidolon set its wings back and arrowed down towards Lai Tai. It chomped down on his shoulder with its long neck from above. The pain and the coldness from the bite were too much for the enlarged magus and he collapsed. *"Noak got ya!"*

The female Githyanki's curt voice spoke in common and she pointed a finger at Tyrion. *"Surrender now and we shall not kill you. I will not offer terms again."*









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 7





[sblock=Combat Information]T2 missed Damaris
T5 hit Ru for 7 dmg
G3 5ft stepped & nauseated for 3 remaining rounds
G5 moves away nauseated for 1 remaining rounds
G2's spiritual weapon hit Lai Tai for 6 dmg
G2 5ft stepped and cast CMW on herself
Noak charged at attacked with reach, 6 dmg +4 cold dmg on Lai Tai

Initiative:
You guys
The Evil Outsiders

Party Status:

```
Ru:        18/39 HP remaining; 7 dmg
Damaris:   34/27 HP remaining; False Life
Lai Tai:   -5/30 HP remaining; 12 dmg + 4 cold
Thuvian:   19/27 HP remaining; 
Nora:      13/13 HP remaining;
Tyrion:    12/57 HP remaining; 
 
Spells Cast: Invisibility (Damaris), Mirror Image-4 (Thuv), Major Image (Thuv) (2/5 rnd remaining)
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 1/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 6/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 1/2;
  Lai Tai:  Arc Pool: 1/5; Staff Charges 0/10; Spells 1st 1/4, 2nd 1/2; Lev 0/1
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 1/5, 2nd 2/4, 3rd 2/3
Conditions in effect: False Life(Dam), inspire Courage +1, Enlarge Persons
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Tiefling 1       (AC0): dead
Gith Male 1      (AC0): dead
Gith Female 2    (AC19/Touch12/CMD16): -1/??hp; 
Gith Warrior 3   (AC18/Touch12/CMD15): 1/10hp
Gith Warrior 4   (AC0): -12/10hp; dying
Gith Warrior 5   (AC18/Touch12/CMD15): 10/10hp
Gith Warrior 6   (AC0): dead
Noak             (AC19/Touch13/CMD20): ??/??hp; 20ft elevation; Charged
Tiefling 2       (AC16/Touch12/CMD13): 8/8hp
Tiefling 3       (AC0): dead
Tiefling 4       (AC0): dead
Tiefling 5       (AC16/Touch12/CMD13): 4/8hp
Fiendish Eagle   (AC0): Gone

Note: Tieflings have Resist 5 Cold/Electricity/Fire
```
[/sblock][sblock=Tactical Map]Notes:
1. Dark colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than 50% of   Square for medium creatures or smaller & provides 20%(roll 1d100:   1-20 misses) concealment being bushes from ranged attacks, 50%   concealment for small creatures or prone medium ones.
2. Trees and Large Boulders provide hard cover and block LOS. Small boulders are like half walls, only cover.
3. Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller






[/sblock]
        *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 7     [sblock=OOC Stuff]I have had to serious pull punches and still Lai Tai went down this round. Damaris not moving to heal you guys and Thuvian sticking a Stinking Cloud in the way for the sake of nauseating 2 minions instead of eliminating the spell caster has cost you dearly.

If you cannot even the odds this round, you will have to surrender to prevent a partial TPK.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 29, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]With the difficult terrain, Ru's not going to be able to do anything particularly useful on the odds-evening side of things. He should be able to take out his little minion this round, but he won't be able to get to anyone other than that. Well, he could toss a shuriken, but that's essentially spitting on them at this point. 

I'm going to hold his action for right now, then, so he can be the one to call Uncle if Thuvian and / or Tyrion aren't able to effect a turnaround. Seems hard to say "we surrender" if Ru is still skewering someone on his blade.  [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 29, 2014)

[sblock=Tactics]
Metagaming wise, I doubt Tyrion can kill the female gith in a single hit without a crit from the hammer.  She was already down 19, and now that she's 1 down Tyrion cannot do anything to her. Granted, she has been doing mostly mind effecting spells, but that hammer is very concerning right now.  It will eventually take Tyrion out.

One option I can see to turn this around is if Tyrion can One Hit KO Noak, or get him into a position where an AoO ends him.   If he can do that this round, we have a VERY small chance of winning. The hammer will plink at Tyrion, but it should not kill him next round.  Tyrion is a DPR beast right now, but without access to full round attacks it's been hurting us.  

We also have access to Color spray, which if the caster failed will stun her for a single round at the very least, possibly more.  Also, a Ray of Enfeeblement of Noak will hopefully hurt it's to hit, so it cannot hit Tyrion next round.

Ya, our tatics were not good at all.  Lai Tai was right, and Tyrion should have went after that female gith first, but that male caster was going to drop Tyrion next round if he had even 1 more attack spell. 

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jan 29, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]I'm going to abstain from voting.  Since I'm not particularly enjoying either Lai Tai as a character or the mechanics of the magus class, I was planning on retiring him after this adventure.  So if he happens to get himself offed in the meantime, it's perfectly fine by me.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jan 29, 2014)

[sblock=OOC] Damaris can still keep the Invisibility for 4 more minutes and has another spell for the day. I believe she can reach Ru to heal him this round if he moves to c11,  but the rest are too far away, [MENTION=88649]perrinmiller[/MENTION] , is this possible?.   

Also... She might be able to attempt diplomacy if we surrender, but I don't know what can we expect after this. I have never been in this position before.  [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 29, 2014)

"Wait, I have to swat a fly."

Tyrion reaches far to where the flying dragon looking creature was, and smacks it with the full force of his hammer.

[sblock=Actions]

Unfortunately, Tyrion's to stubborn right now to back down.  So, ATTACK!

I keep forgetting IC for some stupid reason when I roll, so this attack does hit.  Add 1 to damage as well, and I think I just hit Noak for 30.

1d20+11=18, 3d6+17=29
[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
Tyrion Thankirk
*AC:* 20 - 2(Touch 12 - 2, Flatfooted 18 -1)
*HP:* 57/57

*Initiative:* +2 - 1
*Perception*: +7  *Sense Motive*: +2
*CMB:* *+9 +2 * *CMD:* *21 +2 **Fort:* +7 *Reflex:* +*4 -1  Will:* +6

*Conditional Attack mods:* Power Attack (-2/+6), Furious Focus (Ignore first PA Penalty), Overhead Chop (+3 to damage rolls w/ 1 attack), Weapon Training (+1/+1 w/ 2handed weapon), Inspire Courage +1 (+1/+1).  

*Conditions:* Ioun Torch (in darkness) Combat Reflexes (2 Attacks of Opportunity)

*In Hand:* Hammer of DOOM! +12(+5 BAB +5 STR +1 MWK + 1WT -2PA +2 FF -1 Size + 1 IC) 3d6+18 20/x3

*Consumables*
CLW Wand*:* 2 charges used.
Enlarge Person Potion
Protection from Evil Potion
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 29, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]I'll try to think of something, but Thuvian is not built for spellcaster duels, especially against casters with spell resistance. I'm trying to get more conjuration spells learned, but for now, he's still mostly got illusion spells, which are most effective against folks with lower will saves. I would have dropped an actual stinking cloud over the caster, but he would have had to pull a scroll out to do so, eliminating his ability to get some additional protection from Noak and the archers.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 30, 2014)

[sblock=GM Notes]







			
				Soulnova said:
			
		

> Damaris can still keep the Invisibility for 4 more minutes and has another spell for the day. I believe she can reach Ru to heal him this round if he moves to c11, but the rest are too far away, is this possible?.  Also... She might be able to attempt diplomacy if we surrender, but I don't know what can we expect after this. I have never been in this position before.



  While Damaris and Thuvian have been protecting themselves, they in effect forced all the other attacks to go towards Lai Tai and Tyrion. Ru has been holding his own, but he really needs to be flanking and has no partner. He is not in danger of dying soon, but that will change fast if Tyrion goes down with G2 and Noak still combat effective.

  Damaris has been in effect hiding from a 1st level rogue while not doing anything but continuing the Inspire Courage (for Free) and that has pretty much cost you the battle now. She could have (and soulnova even said so a few rounds ago) been moving to position herself to heal people at least a few rounds ago. Healing Ru this round will not save Lai Tai

  Thuvian has been flying and has mirror images that was plenty of protection against the archers (who only hit him with a 19 and 20 btw). The Githyanki SR is 9 for G2, not much actually and Major Image bypasses SR anyway. 

  Tyrion took Noak down to 4hp remaining. But he is an Eidolon and can fight to the death or retreat to his master to get healed up and come back.



			
				Systole said:
			
		

> I'm going to abstain from voting. Since I'm not particularly enjoying either Lai Tai as a character or the mechanics of the magus class, I was planning on retiring him after this adventure. So if he happens to get himself offed in the meantime, it's perfectly fine by me.



Huh, JS45 pretty much green-lighted me to kill Tyrion before the battle for forced retirement.

  The spiritual hammer has expired, btw. I left it on the map as it just damaged Lai Tai.

  The issue is that Tyrion is probably going down this next round unless he is lucky on saves again. JS45, please pre-roll a Reflex Saving throw now, and throw in an AoO just in case.

  While an actual TPK is probably unlikely as Thuvian and Damaris can escape because of being Invisible, the mission is probably a failure now. Unless I really play the opposite stupid and that would be like them committing suicide. But you still have the boss to fight after this (that eidolon has a summoner around somewhere.  )

  If you surrender to prevent Tyrion and Lai Tai from bleeding out, then I am not entirely sure what I will do yet. But with LPF’s rules on maintaining Treasure to XP ratios I will have to do something that allows you all to benefit a little instead of a huge punishment.

  Though, my initial thoughts to salvage things would allow setting things up for a rematch of sorts.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 30, 2014)

Surveying the field, Thuvian doesn't care for his options, and decides that he doesn't have a choice but to risk a big play. Miimicking a quickened summon spell, he casts major image and 4 celestial eagles immediately appear over the field that divebomb in a square formation to attack the priestess. Meanwhile, Thuvian silently moves down closer to the ground into the area of the fake cloud by Lai Tai so as to be in a position to help the fallen warrior should this tactic prove successful, trying not to think about what happens if it fails.

[sblock=actions]Cast Major Image (WIll Save DC 19) to bring forth 4 celestial eagles that divebomb the priestess, ending up in H18, H20, J18, and J20 flying just above the ground with the priestess square in between them
Fake Celestial  Eagle attack rolls, damage; eagle 1 = 15 attack, 3 damage; eagle 2 = 7 attack, 3 damage; eagle 3 = 15 attack, 2 damage; eagle 4 = 6 attack (nat 1), 4 damage (attacks were 1d20+3(base)+2(charge), damage was 1d4, forgot to add other modifiers but it doesn't matter with those rolls anyway)
Move to J15, 5' above the ground[/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]Thuvian Darklight
AC: 14 (Touch 13, Flatfooted 11)
HP: 19/27 Initiative: +3
Perception : +6 Sense Motive: +1
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +5
Current Weapon in Hand:
Current Conditions in Place: Fly, Mirror Image (4 copies), Vanish (5 rounds) 

Magic:
CL 5; +9 Concentration (+13 Casting Defensively); SR +5
Extended Illusion (2 round beyond concentration)
1st level Sapphire of Power - used
+4 to Spellcraft DC to identify spells cast by him

Darkness 1/1

Cantrips - Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation
1st - Color Spray, Mage Armor, Ray of Enfeeblement, Silent Image, Vanish (cast, recast)
2nd - Acid Arrow x2 (1 cast), Minor Image, Mirror Image (cast)
3rd - Fly (cast), Major Image x2 (2 cast)[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 30, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]


perrinmiller said:


> Tyrion took Noak down to 4hp remaining. But he is an Eidolon and can fight to the death or retreat to his master to get healed up and come back.
> 
> Huh, JS45 pretty much green-lighted me to kill Tyrion before the battle for forced retirement.
> 
> ...



Ya, I knew that hammer expired soon, but I didn't know exactly when.  But, hopefully Tyrion scared the hell out of Noak with a smack upside the head lol.

Reflex Save to save win the fight vs unknown DC:1d20+3=20

Well, that was unexpected...

AoO: (+9 since FF already Applied, and -3 Damage from no OHC)

1d20+9=16, 3d6+15=30 Which will miss most likley.
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jan 30, 2014)

[sblock=Tactics] Jackslate, did you add Inspire Courage to that roll? 

Can we get an updated map? 

I need some information and input.
How far exactly can Damaris move this round closer to the spellcaster, or Ru? Damaris has Grease but I'm not sure if she can cast it to affect the female gith. I guess that would give us some time to grab Lai Tai and run. Suggestions?

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 30, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






[sblock=ooc]Okay, I think we've talked this in a circle enough. With two borderline-suicidal characters via player fatigue and GM statements which seem to amount to "surrender or I'm going to squish you to little bits if you don't have invisibility," I'm calling it. He's not as combat effective as I'd like him to be, but dammit, I really _like_ my little, borderline amoral pseudo spy. He's been really fun to be inside the head of. I don't want him squished if there's another option. And, honestly, Ru's designed to be a vaguely-selfish survivor, so this isn't really out of character for him, either.[/sblock]

Seeing one giant fighter fall and another sporting nasty-looking wounds, then watching magical birds snapping at nothing but air, Ru grits his teeth, swallows what was surely an impressive string of curses in multiple tongues, and holds his twin blades in the air. 

"I yield!" he shouts at the top of his lungs. Which, given his gregarious nature, is a fairly loud cry; the southerner has vocal stamina. "We didn't want a fight to begin with, if you'll remember, so if everyone's willing to sit down together and be grownups, I'm willing to call our bloody little game on account of raining reason."

[sblock=ooc]Bluff (Pass secret message) (1d20+9=12) His intentions are probably clear unless they roll really poorly, but didn't hurt to try: the message was an attempt to let the others know he wants to get them all in one place again, as at least then they can confer if their fortunes change (i.e. if they get a second shot). I wouldn't assume it would surprise the Gith that their opponents might be looking for chances to escape, though, so I don't think it should really impact the surrender any more than having, you know, killed several of their men.[/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 18/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* 20% concealment vs. ranged (bushes), inspire courage 

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 1/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 48/50 remaining

Used: 13 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jan 30, 2014)

[sblock=OOC] Alright. I guess we are done for the moment, then. Damaris really doesn't have many options to help Tyrion and Thuvian so far away but to give up for the moment and hope they allow her to stabilize Lai Tai. [/sblock]






Damaris voice's resonates through the forest.

"I agree with my friend there, we didn't want any trouble from you. You attacked us without provocation and, sadly, _no one _appreciates a blade to the face. We reacted accordingly... and accordingly we are willing to parley. Let us stop this madness and look after the wounded"

"_Sorry love, it seems our little dance has come to an end. Let's try it again some other time, but without the blades, yes_?" 


[sblock=Ministats]
Damaris - Bard lvl 4
HP 34/34 (27+7 FL)
Init +4
AC 20 (24) + Invisible | Touch 15 | FF 16 (+4 TOTAL DEFENSE)
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+2 | R+9 | W+4

Perception +6 | Sense Motive -1/9* (Versatile Performance) | Bluff 2/9* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +9 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +8 (1d6)
Longsword +5 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +7 (1d4+2)

Bardic Performance: 7/12 day

Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 4/day. lvl2 Invisibility, Pyrotechnics 2/day
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.


Spells Used: Invisibility

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike


Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16).[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jan 31, 2014)

[Sblock=GM Note]I did some rolling to see how the next round would play out if Thuvian and Tyrion don't also give up. G2 saved versus the Major Image. Then hit Tyrion with Burning Hands for 14 (Reflex Save made it 7 dmg fire). Realistically the cone would give Lai Tai 14 dmg and kill him if I was being mean. Noak acrobatics failed, but AoO missed. Noak's bite takes down Tyrion for 16 more. Gith warrior could actually kill Tyrion with his attack after he falls.

So that could give Systole and JS45 their retirement plans.

Thuvian could have a 3-round head start to flee while flying if he wanted. Even though Damaris and Ru surrendered, they can get away with Invisibility and Thuvian can use his remaining illusions to slow pursuit to ensure it happens. In the end, the other three can escape.

I have an idea where to go from there. The Outsiders depart and the three survivors can go back to see the carnage. The plot can actually resume with the failure of the encounter and the balance of treasure will be maintained by salvaging Tyrion and Lai Tai's gear to cover the balance of treasure from the foes killed.

Then you can head to Thornbury as the nearest town to pick up JS45 and Systole's replacement characters (assuming they still want to play) and we continue on with the next segment of the adventure. I can work in a rematch on the Outsiders later to give you guys revenge. I was always going to somehow get you to go to Thornbury on the way back to Venza anyway.[/Sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 31, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]If Systole and JS45 are wanting to trade out characters, that seems a reasonably Epic Adventure Rout way to go. Heroes need redemption stories, I suppose. Hard to redeem folks who always win.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jan 31, 2014)

[Sblock] If Ru is willing to run, he just needs to say it and I'm sure Damaris will be able to make a distraction with Silent Image of another him running on a different direction. We can regroup on the way back.  He still has an use of invisibility? [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 31, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]
I am OK with continuing on.  I'd feel bad if Kaedyn didn't get his gear now 

I'll build some sort of front liner again, most likley a sword and board fighter.  
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 31, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]







soulnova said:


> If Ru is willing to run, he just needs to say it and I'm sure Damaris will be able to make a distraction with Silent Image of another him running on a different direction. We can regroup on the way back.  He still has an use of invisibility?




He can still blink out for 3 rounds as a Swift Action, yes. Are we running that as an encounter? My impression from the "plot would pick up at..." section was that we'd run the escape as a cut scene of sorts, taking as a foregone conclusion that between invisibility and illusions the three remaining characters could manage to escape, and get back to the action with us making our way to town in disgrace, where we'd run into Lai Tai and Tyrion's replacements?

If I've got that wrong and we should be running rounds still, let me know.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Jan 31, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]That's fine with me; Thuvian's basically doing stall tactics this round to buy time for the others to decide. He doesn't particularly expect much else from his tactic. At some point, if he gets a chance (and money) to get them into his spellbook, he does currently have a number of scrolls that are simply waiting to be transcribed into his spellbook, notably summon monster II, that would have made a big difference here. Scrolls are nice as backups, but the move action to retrieve them is brutal, as is their replacement cost. He was also planning on trying to pick up some scrolls that the Mystic Pearl never seems to have from the mage whenever they finally find his lair if they can find some more coin as well.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Feb 1, 2014)

[sblock=VACATION] guys, my vacations start tomorrow and I'll be away until the 10th. I don't know how much internet access I'm going to get there but I'll try to post as much as I can. If you need any immediate indication for Damaris, she stops singing, tries a diversion with Silent image and retreats with Ru. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 3, 2014)

_*~ Day 13, 16:01 - In the Darkwood ~*_















The chaos of the fray became intense as Lai Tai had crashed to the ground and Tyrion had been unable to retaliate enough to even the odds. One man could only do so much. The illusionary eagles did nothing to distract the female githyanki and she told her minions to just ignore them.

Since the large warrior had refused to surrender and the female githyanki spell caster splayed her hand out and he was engulfed in flames for a moment. Tyrion managed to whirl around and protect his face and avoid the full brunt of the fire. However, that did not save him for long.

Despite being badly wounded the flying eidolon tried to do a bit of acrobatic flying. He was unable to avoid being vulnerable to the large fighter’s weapon as he closed in, but Noak evaded the longer reach managing to still get in close and personal. The last thing Tyrion remembered was the burning of fire being mixed with the cold bite of the dragon-creature’s teeth sinking in. He crashed to the ground as well.

The battle was lost as the nausea was wearing off from the other githyanki warriors and the tieflings were ready to stab their two prisoners, even if they could not see one of them. Thuvian was still hidden from view and near as he could tell the outsiders had no idea where he was.

The female githyanki ordered the tieflings to kill Ru and the invisible singer regardless. It was time to flee!

Thuvian only had a few moments left on his spell, and he flew back the way you had come to get away from the scene before he became visible again to be hunted by the flying eidolon. Ru did not hesitate and vanished before the tiefling in front of him knew it and immediately began heading away from the clearing to put distance between himself and the tiefling in pursuit. Damaris stopped talking and singing and moved away as well as fast as she could for several steps.

Being invisible had its advantages. Even though the three were not being very quiet, they got far enough away that the two tieflings could not locate them fast enough to keep up. After a few seconds, there was a cry of alarm back at the clearing that called the pursuit back.

The three survivors escaped and were able to crouch behind trees and in the undergrowth to hide should the outsider resume the chase.

Even from the distance away, there were sounds of a battle continuing for a few moments as there was more shouting. The deep male voices were not familiar. You could hear thundering hooves and an infernal screech that sounded like the dragon-creature dying, followed by a female’s scream of anger. The thundering of hooves faded after a few moments, as did the sounds of battle.

Catching your breath, the Darkwood had grown quiet.









*OOC:*


Combat: Over





[sblock=Combat Information]G2's burning hands did 7 dmg to Tyrion
Noak hit Tyrion for 16 dmg

Party Status:

```
Ru:        18/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   34/27 HP remaining; False Life
Lai Tai:   -10/30 HP remaining; Stable, Unconscious 
Thuvian:   19/27 HP remaining; 
Nora:      13/13 HP remaining;
Tyrion:    -10/57 HP remaining; Stable, Unconscious
 
Spells Cast: Invisibility (Damaris), Mirror Image-4 (Thuv)
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 2/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 6/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 1/2;
  Lai Tai:  Arc Pool: 1/5; Staff Charges 0/10; Spells 1st 1/4, 2nd 1/2; Lev 0/1
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 1/5, 2nd 2/4, 3rd 2/3
Conditions in effect: False Life(Dam)
```
[/sblock][sblock=GM Note]Combat is over and you get awarded 2400xp (480 each). 
Lai Tai and Tyrion still get a share of everything, whether they are alive or dead. But, I decided to allow for stabilization to happen so they are both unconscious and they can be retired instead of killed.

That way Systole and Jackslate45 can continue to play these characters once they are revived, but they can also swap them out from something else before we have another combat encounter.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 3, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






The problem with having your fellow party members turning invisible--and being invisible yourself--was that it made keeping track of each other especially tricky. He'd managed to keep relatively close to the crash of branches that was Damaris running around transparent, but Thuvian was flying, so he had absolutely no idea where he might be, or if he'd even had the same good sense to run that he and the bard had. 

Ru had lost his invisibility before Damaris, but that just let the young girl see his hand to grab hold of it. He'd dragged her with him through the undergrowth, then down a berm, into the space underneath a fallen tree. There he held them both still, listening to the commotion behind them, which quickly receded at the call of alarm. 

Ru refused to move.

He held himself still, barely breathing, as he heard the crash of pursuit fade back the way it had come. He kept a strong grip on Damaris, too, in the silence of the forest. He quieted objections as her form faded back into view. _Not yet_ he said with just a shake of his head. He strained to hear, catching the sounds of battle, of hooves, of more death. 

He forced them to wait until these, too, were gone. Until the silence of the forest began to fade with the returning chitter of squirrels and occasional cry of birds. Ru closed his eyes, listening for anything that sounded out of place. The barest brush of feet on leaves. 

Nothing. 

Finally, finally, he nodded, standing slowly, glancing around.

"That, Princess, was not my best day," he muttered quietly, cracking his back and working the kink out of his thigh from where he'd been squatting for far too long. 

"I suppose the only thing left to do now is bury the bodies," he said, his usual mirth painfully missing. Slowly, carefully, he lead the young bard back to the scene of the battle, ready to hide at the first sound or sight of any strangers.

[sblock=ooc]As above, I figured keeping with Damaris would probably be possible, but keeping track of someone flying invisibly, not so much. Ru has no way yet of knowing the other stabalized, so I'm playing him thinking he left two men to die.

I figured, since soulnova is on vacation, it wouldn't hurt to RP out running into Thuvian before getting to the others and trying to wake them. I'll leave it to SS21 to fill in where Thuvian ended up and how he might cross paths again with Ru & Damaris. Didn't want to shoehorn him into anything.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 18/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 0/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 48/50 remaining

Used: 13 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 3, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]I would rather have Lai Tai be dead.  Badly burned and heading into immediate retirement if someone wants to use him as an NPC, I suppose.  But I think that failure needs to have consequences.  Namely, that he's at least no longer a PC.  

I'll get a new PC going soon.  Maybe today, probably tomorrow, definitely by Wednesday.

Actually, this is the kind of thing that could turn an idealistic young monk LG/LN type towards LE.  Hmmm ... changed my mind.  Badly burned and retired, please.



EDIT: Since LT is going to be retired so that he can go to the Dark Side, can I get a final XP tally on him?  Also, should I bump the new guy to 5th or leave as 4th?  [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Thuvian's ability to fly means that he is able to be largely silent as he moves away from the battlefield before settling in on a branch of a particularly densely foliated tree as his invisibility fades, a vantage point from which he sends Nora to keep an eye on the scene. When he senses sorrow and desolation rather than fear and dread from his familiar, he moves back towards the battlefield, a scroll of vanish ready to be cast at a moments notice as he uses the foliage of the trees to further provide protection. Once back at the battlefield, once he secures Nora once more, he examines the field and the dead with a quiet, stoic, and methodical approach. While not overly phased by the loss, it's clear that he isn't happy as he keeps muttering about how this spell or that could have made the key difference.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 4, 2014)

[sblock] Doing this quickly [/sblock]

Damaris ran through the forest back in the direction they had came from. When Ru lost his invisibility, she approached him and whispered to him, still retaining her spell on her. "Ru, it's me" she said on a hushed tone. She allowed herself to be lead by him as far as they could and hid behind a tree. 

After some minutes, she lost her spell and Ru could see she actually had some dry tears and red eyes. 

She repeated now and again _"no, no, no... please, be just uncounsious... please" _she was still holding her wand of cure light wounds against her chest. 

Once the noise was over, Damaris nodded to Ru, she will follow him. "What could that be?... it seems they are gone now. Maybe we can..." she didn't even know what to do. She had never lost someone to a job. She felt a knot on her throat. She had to sing them something if they were dead, right? She had to. A farewell. Something. She couldn't think what. "Wait, where's Thuvian? Oh goddess... I hope he made it too."


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 4, 2014)

[sblock=GM Note]Is Thuvian not going to join the others and return to the scene of the battle without them? 

In any case, the posted narration puts him ahead of Ru and Damaris in time as they stopped and began talking instead of actions at the end of the scene transition. I only want to post the aftermath once, so I will wait before updating what Thuvian sees if he still going to go solo with Nora.

So Lai Tai was burned to death, and Ru probably saw it happen. The grievous wounds Tyrion took could be fatale from the survivors’ point of view as well.

A bump to 5th level is not necessary. But if you want to, then go ahead, Systole. 

Of course Lai Tai and Tyrion’s replacement characters from death, start with minimum XP and GP according to WBL for level 4 and 5 respectively, then you can have DMC applied to raise the new character to 5th if you want.

I can work up final numbers for retiring them instead, but that would presume they did not die and you could have them revived and keep TBX/TBG ticking uninterrupted. This choice is still open if you want.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 4, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]Thuvian has no other notable place of reference nearby to rejoin them then the battlefield, therefore it's the only place he really has to work with. He'll won't leave the tree line to start searching the clearing until they arrive, sending Nora ahead to give the all clear before approaching even that close, finding some bushes to take cover within until they do.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 4, 2014)

[sblock=GM Note]Oh, I think he would know roughly where Ru went based on the initial pursuit. Thuvian was flying overhead and near Ru when he disappeared. All he had to do was follow the disturbance of the undergrowth from the ninja's passage until Ru popped visible again.

In any case, I pretty much assumed all three were together in my scene transition. You can go against that if you want, but that is not something I am making you do. [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 4, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]If he can reasonably track the others, he will do so. He will still send Nora back to the battlefield to serve as a scout.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 4, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]
I'm OK with retiring Tyrion, only because he has such a unique background that I want to flesh out.  I know that is more work on your end PM, but as unsatisfied as I was with the mechanics of him I immensely enjoyed his background.  

So, even if he is healed back up to full via his wand, he can remain unconscious and rest at the closest town till he wakes up as an NPC.  Trauma and all that.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 4, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






"Shadaw was flying around invisible," Ru assures the panicking bard. "If the two of us managed to slip those buggers crashing through the undergrowth, there's no eyes short of Bashu's that could have caught him."

As if on cue, a small viper slithers into view. Ru jumps a moment, until he recognizes Nora. 

"No idea if you can understand me, Scaly, but you recognize our scent, I'm sure? So, maybe you let your master know how to find us, and we can go ... er, check on the others." he finishes with a furtive glance to Damaris. The southerner held out little hope, but the young bard's grip on her nerves didn't need to know that.

[sblock=ooc]Okay, I think this manages to pull us together without derailing previous posts or forcing SS21's character to do anything in my post. Thuvian was flying, so he would have been able to get much further than Ru and Damaris before his invisibility faded and he had to find cover. If Nora was heading toward the camp, she could reasonably have been coming from behind Ru and Damaris, and while they don't technically have the Scent ability, snakes do have good scent on their tongues; seems reasonable she'd have noticed two familiar scents and come to check it out on her way.

Now Thuvian has a way to find us now that he's not airborne, and we can all return to the battlefield in a post or two.  [/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 18/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 0/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 48/50 remaining

Used: 13 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 6, 2014)

_*~ Day 13, 16:01 - In the Darkwood ~*_

Thuvian awaited Nora’s return and received empathic feelings of relief before the little viper would have had time to return to the battlefield yet. He also received feelings that he should come and join her.

[sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Ru:        18/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   34/27 HP remaining; False Life
Lai Tai:    XX/30 HP remaining; Dead
Thuvian:   19/27 HP remaining; 
Nora:      13/13 HP remaining;
Tyrion:     XX/57 HP remaining; Dead
 
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 2/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 6/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 1/2;
  Lai Tai:  Arc Pool: 1/5; Staff Charges 0/10; Spells 1st 1/4, 2nd 1/2; Lev 0/1
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 1/5, 2nd 2/4, 3rd 2/3
Conditions in effect: False Life(Dam)
```
[/sblock][sblock=GM Notes]No worries, JS45. Here are the tallies for retiring them as of 3 Feb. It will mess up using the spreadsheets again, but I will need to start a new one with the new characters anyway.

Based on Amien's departure date of 26 Dec
Tyrion 6352 Start + 3652 TBX + 1380 Enc = 11684XP; 1462 Enc + 1209 TBG = +4459gp (includes 2 DMC)
Lai Tai 6150 Start + 2398 TBX + 1380 Enc = 9928XP; 1462 Enc + 2725 TBG = +4187gp
I updated the 1st Post[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 6, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]Sorry about the delay. Winter's first major snowstorm for the area combined with the normally hectic part of my weekly work schedule is not a good combination when working a pizza delivery place. 15 hour days may be good for the paycheck, but my body does not care for them.[/sblock]

Pressing forward carefully, Thuvian floats down beside his remaining companions as the last of the fly spell wears off, looking as stoic as ever as he speaks to Nora briefly before she keeps moving back toward the battlefield. "It would appear that we have chosen a busy day to visit this area. I suggest we wait here until Nora can verify that it is finally free of further activity."


----------



## jkason (Feb 6, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






Ru breaks into a smile as Thuvian lands near the pair. 

"See, Princess? One less body to feel guilty about. Good to see you, Shadow," Ru says, offering a hand to the tiefling. 

"Yeah, seems like Kaedyn maybe missed a faction or two from the sound of things. Scaly's going to be sneakier than me at this point. I'm exhausted. I'm fine hanging back until she sniffs the place out."

The southerner leans up against a nearby tree, looking relaxed as he waits, though his twin blades never do return to their sheathes, and anyone paying attention notices his eyes constantly scan the group's surroundings.

[sblock=ooc]Once we get a "no one here trying to kill people" from the snake, assume Ru goes with Thuvian to check things out, and drags Damaris along with, though he'll likely try to make sure he's standing in her line of sight when it comes to what he assumes will be (but I know won't be) the bodies of their comrades.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 18/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 0/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 48/50 remaining

Used: 13 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Feb 7, 2014)

[sblock] Assume Damaris will follow along and offer to use their wands of clw to heal them if they wish. She's still a little too shaken up.  Hopefully I'll be back on Monday. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 7, 2014)

_*~ Day 13, 16:01 - In the Darkwood ~*_

Nora slithered off towards the scene of the battle. The woods were quiet in the aftermath, no sounds of the hooves or yelling.

[sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Ru:        18/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   34/27 HP remaining; False Life
Lai Tai:   XX/30 HP remaining; Dead
Thuvian:   19/27 HP remaining; 
Nora:      13/13 HP remaining;
Tyrion:    XX/57 HP remaining; Dead
 
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 2/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 6/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 1/2;
  Lai Tai:  Arc Pool: 1/5; Staff Charges 0/10; Spells 1st 1/4, 2nd 1/2; Lev 0/1
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 1/5, 2nd 2/4, 3rd 2/3
Conditions in effect: False Life(Dam)
```
[/sblock][sblock=GM Note]No worries, SS21. Soulnova is still on vacation and I am looking to be pretty busy for 2-3 days over the weekend. With Systole and JS45 working on characters and needing them approved, we are probably good with our current pace as I have some behind the scenes things that need doing too.

So feel free to RP interact with each other for a few days. Monday or Tuesday Nora can return without feeling any danger at the battlefield.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 7, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*

Ru cracks his neck a moment, pulling the wand from his belt and asking Damaris, "Princess, mind helping me out with some of the holes those bloody tieflings put in me?

The young bard complies easily, and after three touches with the wand, Ru nods his thanks.

"Much better. Thanks, love."

[sblock=ooc]CLW Wand hits (1d8+1=5, 1d8+1=3)

Healed 8, to 26

CLW Wand again (1d8+1=8)

Another 8, to 34, sticking with that.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 34/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 0/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 45/50 remaining

Used: 13 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 8, 2014)

Thuvian doesn't even seem to notice his wounds as he sits down against a nearby tree and pulls out a journal, quietly writing in it as he waits for Nora to return. "I suppose once we confirm the state of the battlefield we should head back to that village. Even if we knew where the wizard's door was, it would be suicide to pick up the weapon with just the three of us, and while I'm all for heroic death and all that jazz under the right circumstances, our employer may get a bit annoyed if we were to waste the deaths of our fellow companions is such a callous manner."


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 10, 2014)

_*~ Day 13, 16:02 - In the Darkwood ~*_

Nora reached the battlefield and the empathic feelings Thuvian received indicated there was no danger in the area around the wizard's tree and the clearing.

[sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Ru:        34/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   34/27 HP remaining; False Life
Thuvian:   19/27 HP remaining; 
   Nora:   13/13 HP remaining;
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 2/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 6/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 1/2;
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 1/5, 2nd 2/4, 3rd 2/3
Conditions in effect: False Life(Dam)
```
[/sblock][sblock=GM Note]The other two are ready and waiting so it is time to move along. You have treasure to gather and such.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 10, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*







Once Thuvian nodded that things were safe, Ru lead the way back to the battle site. Carefully, he picked hiw way forward, dreading what he would find. No opposition surfaced, however, and he waved the others into the clearing and the detritus of battle. 

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 34/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 0/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 45/50 remaining

Used: 13 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Feb 10, 2014)

[sblock=OOC] Hey! I'm back! YAY! I will be able to post more now, although I need some catching up to do at work first. [/sblock]







Damaris offered Ru a bittersweet smile when he thanked her for using the wand to cure his wounds. Yes, she was there to help healing. The darkness had taken her by surprise and she stepped back from the heat of the fight. She wasn't one to take unneeded risks, specially if she couldn't tell what was attacking her. If only the others had been closer... If she had moved south instead of north...

She shook her head. There was no point on dwelling of "What If".  

She sighed deeply and followed behind Ru and Thuvian in silence. 



[sblock=Ministats]
Damaris - Bard lvl 4
HP 34/34 (27+7 FL)
Init +4
AC 20 (24) + Invisible | Touch 15 | FF 16 (+4 TOTAL DEFENSE)
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+2 | R+9 | W+4

Perception +6 | Sense Motive -1/9* (Versatile Performance) | Bluff 2/9* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +9 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +8 (1d6)
Longsword +5 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +7 (1d4+2)

Bardic Performance: 6/12 day

Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 4/day. lvl2 Invisibility, Pyrotechnics 2/day
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.


Spells Used: Invisibility

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike


Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16).[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 10, 2014)

"Let's get this recon done quickly; no point in dwelling on death longer than necessary." Thuvian is mostly quiet as he moves back toward the battlefield, his mind once more completely in the present and ready to deal with whatever may come next.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 11, 2014)

_*~ Day 13, 16:02 - In the Darkwood ~*_





The carnage of the battle was a bitter reminder of defeat, yet there was no sign of any victors. The fallen tieflings and githyanki were still lying where they were killed. Lai Tai and Tyrion had resumed their normal size and were badly burned. Their wounds had been fatal when you fled the scene and their bodies were already growing cold.

To your surprise, the two bodies of the tiefling scouts that gave up pursuit of Ru and Damaris were lying at the north east corner of the clearing amidst the bodies of the female githyanki spell caster and the last two githyanki warriors. There were large arrows piercing the githyanki female’s body and one of the tieflings. The other two were killed by a large slashing weapon that had dismembered two of them. There were fresh hoof prints that churned up the turf and headed from the clearing towards the northeast.

The door to the tree home lie smashed in. A larger window that was probably one story up was wide open as well, and Thuvian had thought it was closed earlier.


[sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Ru:        34/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   34/27 HP remaining; False Life
Thuvian:   19/27 HP remaining; 
   Nora:   13/13 HP remaining;
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 2/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 6/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 1/2;
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 1/5, 2nd 2/4, 3rd 2/3
Conditions in effect: False Life(Dam)
```
[/sblock] [sblock=Treasure]Assuming you are going to eventually search the bodies and loot them:

Mwk Longspear (305gp), 4 x tanglefoot bags (200gp), Mwk chain shirt (250gp), Mwk longsword (315gp), Mwk composite longbow (+2 Str) with 40 arrows (602gp), CLW Potion (50gp), Mwk Breastplate (350gp), Mwk Morningstar (308gp), Mwk Darkwood Light Shield (203Gp), 5 x Javelins (5gp), Spell Component Pouch (5gp), 4 Studded Leather Armor (100gp), 4 short swords (40gp), 4 Lt Crossbows & 20 bolts (148gp), 8 daggers (16gp), 4x Greatsword (200gp), 4x Breastplates (800gp), 4 Composite Longbows (+1 Str)(800gp), 12xPotions (???gp), 63gp[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Feb 11, 2014)

"Who... who could have done that?" Damaris said to no one on particular seeing the rest of the gith and tieflings dead. She moved to the bodies of her friends and offered an old war song she heard once. 

_My army of brothers ♫_
_went over the hilltops,_
_drenched in blood ♪_
_together they fell._
_I weep for them,_
_until we meet again. ♪

_Damaris then will help to look around for loot and any other clue of who finished their foes. "Thuvian... do you know if Tyrion had any family back in Venza? Do you think we should bring them his stuff?" she's unsure of what to do "That door... was it open before?"


----------



## jkason (Feb 11, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






Ru's normal levity is entirely missing as he surveys the field of bodies. He holds back a grimace as he sees the burned bodies of the two men left behind. 

"Looks like there were more than two groups interested in this little tree fort," he offers in response to Darmaris' query, adding with mild self-recrimination, "And they were clearly better than us at getting what they wanted." 

He falls silent as Damaris sings, moving instead to begin checking the bodies of Tieflings and Gith for what valuables they might have. He holds off searching the bodies of his lost party members until last. 

"I think Tyrion had a magical backpack," Ru offers. "We can try to put as much in there as possible, then we can decide where their gear goes ... well, when we've had a bit of distance.

"Back home, we burn the dead," he adds. "But we live under sorcerer-priests and prefer not to continue serving them in undeath. I don't know what burial rituals you have up here. I've never ... this is the first time I've had to ask."

He tenses as Damaris mentions the house. "I never got close enough to see the front of this place, but I imagine the door didn't look like that splintered mess when we got here. We should probably clear the place. No good finding out the good bow shots are still in there, I suppose." 

Ru looks to the others for backup before approaching the smashed door. 

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 18 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 14)
*HP:* 34/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 0/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 45/50 remaining

Used: 13 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 12, 2014)

_*~ Day 13, 16:03 - In the Darkwood ~*_

Thuvian remembered the door being smashed in when he saw it during the fighting as he flew around in the clearing.

[sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Ru:        34/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   34/27 HP remaining; False Life
Thuvian:   19/27 HP remaining; 
   Nora:   13/13 HP remaining;
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 2/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 6/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 1/2;
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 1/5, 2nd 2/4, 3rd 2/3
Conditions in effect: False Life(Dam)
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]Since we have to maintain balance in treasure value, you can skip taking the bulk of the enemy gear (unless there is something specific that you want) and take Lai Tai and Tyrion’s gear with you for the equivalent value.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Feb 12, 2014)

[sblock=OOC] Uhm... I guess we could take the unnamed potions to identify later. I don't know if you are interested in the rest. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 12, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]agree with soulnova: there's nothing special in the baddie gear that would draw Ru's attention, so we can nix it. I was being intentionally vague about what he was or wasn't taking, honestly, since it looked like it was all going to be taken as cash equivalencies anyway, so no worries here.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 12, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]
I would recommend that Thuvian pick up Lai Tai's spell book.  He has a few attack spells that could be useful later on in Thuvian's career, and he doesn't have to worry about looking for them later.

Granted, i think by LPF rules you will have to "pay" for them to be written into the spell book, but for some of them (Stone call for example) it is really worth it.  Expecially if we remain outdoors in this adventure.

Tyrion has his amulet, cloak, and backpack that could be useful if someone wants them.  
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 12, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]If you're looking for an IC reason for not taking both piles of loot, you could always choose to return Lai Tai's stuff to the monastery and Tyrion's to his next of kin ... or something.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 13, 2014)

[sblock=GM Note]Hmmm, okay let’s do this. The total value of the treasure from the fight is 7130gp. Even the potions are just 1st level ones and maybe not worth claiming at the end of the adventure.

But if there is gear in Tyrion and Lai Tai’s inventories that you do want, then you can claim that instead. 

For IC explanation, you can just abandon the loot from the Gith/Tieflings and take your fallen comrade’s gear after burying the bodies. Whatever is not appropriated IC can be assumed to be sold in Thornbury and the gold can be given to whoever is appropriate in Venza behind the scenes upon conclusion.

Of note, I submitted my outline for Part 2 to SK and there are at least 4 encounters in it. And I might throw in a few more to mix things up.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 13, 2014)

Thuvian spends little time poking through the dead, being interested only in Lai Tai's spellbook for future study, as well as any spell component pouches or spellcasting related gear. He also will grab any holy symbols or anything marked in such a way that would help identify who these folks were and/or who hired them. The rest is but coin to him to be turned into more scrolls and spellcasting aids. The rest he leaves to the others to decide what to do with. The destruction to the tree house is of greater interest as he sends Nora in to scout out any potential lingering dangers before carefully examining the damage and any remaining property or bodies still within the house, hoping that this house wasn't the house of the wizard they were looking for, and that the sword they had been sent to retrieve hadn't been carried off to heaven's only knows where.  [sblock=ooc]The only particularly valuable treasure that Thuvian really cares about is the spellbook. He's perfectly happy to lug the rest back to town to trade in for coin, and saving the rest of Lai Tai's and Tyrion's stuff for their next of kin.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 13, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*

Ru holds himself ready as the viper slips inside, his attention shifting between the house itself and the wizard's face for signs of trouble.

[sblock=ooc]Given how exhausted and defeated the survivors are, I don't have any problem justifying their being lax in collecting stuff. Ru could make use of he +1 mithral shirt and / or the amulet of natural armor, but I don't think he can 'afford' both with his current share, so I'd say Damaris should take the amulet if she wants it, Ru the shirt, and with Thuvian now having the spell book, that's everyone taking one 'memento' of the fallen. I set up in character that Ru's just sort of putting what they can fit into Tyrion's haversack so we don't have to worry about overloading, but once we sell stuff, there's less need, since Ty's replacement has one, as well, and I'm assuming town is where we're meeting them.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Feb 13, 2014)

[sblock] Yes, Damaris would like to keep the amulet of natural armor if possible. My PC is dead... again. [/sblock]







The girl moves away from the bodies, waiting patiently for Nora to come back. In any case, she brings out her bow. Whatever killed the gith might be still around.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 14, 2014)

_*~ Day 13, 16:04 - In the Darkwood ~*_

Nora entered the house inside the large oak tree and disappeared. After about a minute, the tiny viper had explored the inside's two floors and Thuvian had not received any empathic feelings of danger. 

On the bodies of the tieflings and the githyanki, there were no identifying symbols or items to give a clue to their origins. The female githyanki did not have a holy symbol of any kind about her possession.

During this time, the clearing remained quiet.

[sblock=Tactical Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Ru:        34/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   34/27 HP remaining; False Life
Thuvian:   19/27 HP remaining; 
   Nora:   13/13 HP remaining;
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 2/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 6/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 1/2;
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 1/5, 2nd 2/4, 3rd 2/3
Conditions in effect: False Life(Dam)
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]Okay, +1 Amulet of Natural Armor, +1 Mithral Chain Shirt, handy Haversack, and the Spell Book can be kept and used during the adventure. No need to worry about actual divvying things up permanently at this time.

Btw, there was no mention of a sword as the artifact you were meant to retrieve. [/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Feb 14, 2014)

After cleaning somewhat their faces, Damaris is unsure of what else to do for Lai Tai and Tyrion's bodies besides buring them. "I guess we can make a pyre to burn the rest" she glances about the rest of the fallen foes. 

"Anything?" the bard asks Thuvian, not seeing him reacting on a bad way from his link with Nora. "We should take a look inside, right?"


[sblock=Ministats]
Damaris - Bard lvl 4
HP 34/34 (27+7 FL)
Init +4
AC 20 (24) + Invisible | Touch 15 | FF 16 (+4 TOTAL DEFENSE)
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+2 | R+9 | W+4

Perception +6 | Sense Motive -1/9* (Versatile Performance) | Bluff 2/9* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +9 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +8 (1d6)
Longsword +5 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +7 (1d4+2)

Bardic Performance: 6/12 day

Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 4/day. lvl2 Invisibility, Pyrotechnics 2/day
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.


Spells Used: Invisibility

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike


Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16).[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 14, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]Sword, artifact, thingamajig, it's all the same after a 10 hour work shift.[/sblock]

Thuvian heads inside to try to ascertain who lived in this house, and what relevance they had to the group's mission, as well as to investigate how much of the carnage and chaos of the battle outside translated to the interior of the building.


----------



## jkason (Feb 14, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






Ru has pulled the chain shirt off Lai Tai's burned corpse and replaced his nonmagical armor with it (refusing to comment on the act for now, his face grim) by the time Damaris asks her question. He nods in agreement.

"I don't want anything sneaking up on us while we're dealing with our dead," he says, moving toward the house. "We'll clear the house, then get the hells done with this place."

[sblock=ooc]Updated the stat block for the new armor so I didn't forget, so thought I should cover that IC for the same reason.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 34/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 0/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 45/50 remaining

Used: 13 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 15, 2014)

_*~ Day 13, 16:04 - In the Darkwood ~*_

You approached the open doorway as Nora was making her way back out once more.

From what you can see inside, the first floor at least was showing signs of a battle. Furniture was either broken or heaved over. There were scorch marks on the walls.

There was a body on the floor, probably elven and not wearing any armor. The fatal wound is quite obvious, his head was cleaved open like a watermelon hit with an axe.

The room appeared to be a mage's living area and possible workshop. Someone had conducted a hasty search in an attempt to ransack the place. On the far side of the room was a wooden staircase to the upper floor. 

[sblock=Tactical Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Ru:        34/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   34/27 HP remaining; False Life
Thuvian:   19/27 HP remaining; 
   Nora:   13/13 HP remaining;
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 2/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 6/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 1/2;
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 1/5, 2nd 2/4, 3rd 2/3
Conditions in effect: False Life(Dam)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 15, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






Ru takes point entering the home, he sighs as he sees the man dead in the middle of the floor. 

"One more we managed to let meet his maker," Ru says. "Looks like someone else went through here after something. We should take a look in case they didn't manage to find it."

He searches room and body, himself, though his eyes keep drifting back to the dead man and away from the task at hand.

[sblock=ooc]Perception (add +1 vs. traps) (1d20+7=8)

Ugh. Ah, well, can't win 'em all. [/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 34/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 0/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 45/50 remaining

Used: 13 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Feb 15, 2014)

"I think that's our wizard, ugh..." she looks at the body on the floor. "Yeah, right. Searching." ​She will look around the first floor.

[sblock] Perception Check 1d20+6=14 [/sblock] 



[sblock=Ministats]
Damaris - Bard lvl 4
HP 34/34 (27+7 FL)
Init +4
AC 20 (24) + Invisible | Touch 15 | FF 16 (+4 TOTAL DEFENSE)
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+2 | R+9 | W+4

Perception +6 | Sense Motive -1/9* (Versatile Performance) | Bluff 2/9* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +9 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +8 (1d6)
Longsword +5 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +7 (1d4+2)

Bardic Performance: 6/12 day

Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 4/day. lvl2 Invisibility, Pyrotechnics 2/day
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.


Spells Used: Invisibility

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike


Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16).[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 17, 2014)

"Let's just hope that the attackers didn't walk off with what we need; this mess is bad enough without even more complications." As the others search the first floor, Thuvian heads upstairs and starts searching up there for anything that might give some kind of clue of what the heck just happened in this clearing and house.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 17, 2014)

_*~ Day 13, 16:04 - In the Darkwood ~*_

Damaris found the place a mess and doesn't initially find anything in the first few moments. With the ransacking by whoever killed the elf, it was becoming obvious sorting through things was going to take more time.

Ru's quick search of the corpse found the man only had a spell component pouch and a dagger. There was a broken wand next to him, the butt end still clutched in his stiffening fingers.

Thuvian headed upstairs and found it also mostly trashed as well. It appeared to be a bedroom and study area. The bed was ripped apart, whatever was on or in the desk was gone as the drawers were all on the floor and the owner's personal effects are scattered.

Despite the hasty tossing of the tree house's interior, it doesn't appear that whoever did it was able to be thorough. 


[sblock=Tactical Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Ru:        34/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   34/27 HP remaining; False Life
Thuvian:   19/27 HP remaining; 
   Nora:   13/13 HP remaining;
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 2/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 6/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 1/2;
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 1/5, 2nd 2/4, 3rd 2/3
Conditions in effect: False Life(Dam)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 17, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






Ru sighs. "No one ever puts anything back when they go ransacking. Inconsiderate buggers," Ru curses as it becomes clear there will be no quick finding of anything. "At least they seem to have gone.

"Say, Shadow, you want to have your scaly friend keep watch outside while we give this place a proper going over?" he calls up to Thuvian. "If we lost two of our own on this little road trip, least we can do is make sure the magical whosee whatsis isn't here before we leave. You two have magic eye spells, right? Maybe we should try that as we search."

[sblock=ooc]If we have the time, I'd say we set Nora to watch (she has a better Perception as any of us) and take 20 on the house, using Detect Magic to see if we can't find anything that might be what we're looking for?[/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 34/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 0/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 45/50 remaining

Used: 13 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Feb 17, 2014)

"Well, this is a terrible mess" she sighs and crosses her arms thinking.  "Yes, I do have a Eye for Magic. Let's see..."

She will cast Detect Magic and search the place thoroughly. "This might take a while... I agree with Ru about Nora. We need to focus on our search without nasty surprise guests"


[sblock=Actions] Cast Detect Magic and take 20 on perception [/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]
Damaris - Bard lvl 4
HP 34/34 (27+7 FL)
Init +4
AC 20 (24) + Invisible | Touch 15 | FF 16 (+4 TOTAL DEFENSE)
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+2 | R+9 | W+4

Perception +6 | Sense Motive -1/9* (Versatile Performance) | Bluff 2/9* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +9 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +8 (1d6)
Longsword +5 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +7 (1d4+2)

Bardic Performance: 6/12 day

Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 4/day. lvl2 Invisibility, Pyrotechnics 2/day
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.


Spells Used: Invisibility

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike


Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16).[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 17, 2014)

"Works for me; no point in dilly dallying around when we have work to do." Thuvian activates Detect Magic as he proceeds to pick through the ruined house slowly and methodically.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 17, 2014)

"Oh, and in case we need to run again, what about setting a meeting point to regroup?"


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 18, 2014)

_*~ Day 13, 16:10 - In the Darkwood ~*_

A thorough search of the dead wizard’s home only turned up a small chest of wood, rather plain looking. Whoever had been searching must have ignored it for being too small to contain the artifact Larsheil would have had in his possession. Of course that assumed the outsiders were after the same thing as you. Upstairs, there was a hidden compartment in the wooden wall that was left open, and it was empty.

There were no magical auras visible, but the mage sight helped you eliminate some things and sped the search along.

Checking the chest first, Ru found it locked but there were no traps. If there was a tiny key in the dead wizard’s pocket, he had not searched thoroughly enough to find it on his initial inspection. Checking again, he found a matching little brass key readily enough.

Opening the chest, there was a folded piece of parchment and three flasks. Still concentrating on the cantrips, both Damaris and Thuvian could see the magical auras from the contents in the glass containers.

Nothing else of value or interest was found.

While you continued your examination of the parchment and flasks, Nora alerted of someone coming. But you could also hear hoof beats on your own.


[sblock=Tactical Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Ru:        34/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   34/27 HP remaining; False Life
Thuvian:   19/27 HP remaining; 
   Nora:   13/13 HP remaining;
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 2/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 6/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 1/2;
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 1/5, 2nd 2/4, 3rd 2/3
Conditions in effect: False Life(Dam)
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]I took a few liberties to advance farther assuming some obvious things to do.

I also injected a trigger to advance again. But you can assume at least a minute to examine the chest’s contents, before the hooves are heard. That way you can all react/deal with both issues on the next IC posts. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 18, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






"He didn't think it was powerful enough to hide in a wall, but locking these in a chest and keeping the key on himself suggests these were still important to him," Ru says, glancing up to the others. "You two are going to be better and faster at assessing the goo than I am. Let's see what our late friend had to say, then, while you do that," he offers, unfolding the parchment and stepping aside to let the casters try to unravel the mysteries of the potions.

Even as he's reading, he catches the sound of hoofbeats. Swearing under his breath, he stuffs the parchment in his belt pouch and moves toward the door. He roots out a flask from a side pocket in his backpack, adding that to his belt pouch for faster retrieval.

"Either of you still able to wink out?" he asks. "I'm too exhausted to pull my trick again without some sleep, but if we have to sneak out, I'm reasonably good at that without magic." He pats the belt pouch, adding, "I've got a little chymical boost to sneakiness if we need it, but it's only enough for one, and it's not as good as going transparent."

The Rhat'matani peeks his head around the door, trying to catch sight of the oncoming trouble as his companions prepare themselves. 

[sblock=ooc]Don't know if he'd have time to read the parchment, but figure he'd start, leaving the identifying to the casters.

Ru has an Elixer of Hiding (+10 Stealth for 1 hour) if they decide to try to stealth out and Thuvian or Damaris can't invisible for that.

Moving to L27-ish. Possibly just share a square with Nora, since I think she's small enough. Basically, he's trying to get a stealthy look outside to see who's a-coming:

Stealth: 1D20+11 = [13]+11 = 24


Perception: 1D20+7 = [11]+7 = 18


[/sblock]




[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 34/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 0/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 45/50 remaining

Used: 13 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 18, 2014)

Thuvian looks over the bottles carefully (will roll for Spellcraft later when the wiki is accessible again, and I can get the necessary info from it), interrupted only by the approach of others once more. "I lack the spellpower for another pitched battle, but if necessary, I could probably put together enough of a threat so as to effectively escape." While his voice remains calm as he quickly casts mage armor on himself, his body language shows tension and wariness as he prepares once more for an encounter with strangers in this clearing of death and Nora climbs back into her pouch.

Spellcraft to ID potions: 25, 16, 26

[sblock=ministats]Thuvian Darklight
AC: 14 (Touch 13, Flatfooted 11); +4 to AC
HP: 19/27 Initiative: +3
Perception : +6 Sense Motive: +1
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +5
Current Weapon in Hand:
Current Conditions in Place: Mage Armor

Magic:
CL 5; +9 Concentration (+13 Casting Defensively); SR +5
Extended Illusion (2 round beyond concentration)
1st level Sapphire of Power - used
+4 to Spellcraft DC to identify spells cast by him

Darkness 1/1

Cantrips - Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation
1st - Color Spray, Mage Armor (cast), Ray of Enfeeblement, Silent Image, Vanish (cast, recast)
2nd - Acid Arrow x2 (1 cast), Minor Image, Mirror Image (cast)
3rd - Fly (cast), Major Image x2 (2 cast)[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Feb 18, 2014)

"Horses" she gulps with some worry on her voice while she looks over the potions and the parchment, still with detect magic on.


"You can put the things on the Handy Harversack and give it to me. I still have a spell of invisibility and if we need to run they won't find me." 

"I can also do some Silent Image of me outside to see how they react. I could make it run on another direction for a distraction and let us flee. If necessary, I'm sure Thuvian and I can make our retreat easier"

[sblock] I can't open IC at the moment. I have spellcraft +7 to check on the parchment/potions. Does the parchment has any writing normal/magical on it? 

Whatever the outcome, Damaris will cast Invisibility on herself.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 19, 2014)

_*~ Day 13, 16:11 - In the Darkwood ~*_

The flasks of liquid were definitely magical, their auras glowing in both Damaris and Thuvian's mage sight. Ru took one look at the writing on the parchment and realized he could not read it. Handing it to Damaris, she could.  

The first page contained writing in clearly written letter elven script. It described the liquid in the flasks to be Demon’s Bane and the writer hoped Father Kedric would also find it of use. The letter also described the properties of the liquid and mentioned the formula was included on the following pages. It was signed by Larsheil. 

The next two pages appear to be written in the same hand, but Damaris cannot read them.
[sblock=Demon’s Bane Flasks]Potion (oil) – Value 500gp
Coats one weapon medium one-handed or two handed weapon, 50 pieces of ammunition, or two small or light weapons. Duration 10 minutes, provides Bane vs. Evil Outsiders +2 Enchantment to Attack & +2d6 damage (untyped).

This is a homebrew magic item only usable in Kaedyn’s Quest. Upon conclusion, if it remains left over, it will automatically become vendor trash[/sblock]





Three centaurs clopped into the clearing from the north, all armored and well-armed.  One female with long, flowing brown hair on her head had a tawny coat of fur and mithral breast plate over her torso as she wielded a large longbow. 

A tattooed male with a large greatsword in hand stood abreast of her on the other side, with his long black hair flowing free in contrast to the brown coat of fur with his each of his legs white furred below the knee. He was armored with studded leather that was more like barding.

In the center of the group and standing a few paces back was a darker skinned female with even longer black hair like a mane that matched the black fur if her horse-like body. She too wore a mithral breast plate, but carried no weapon in hand at the moment, but there was a heavy mace on a belt and a light shield on her arm.

From your hiding place, they have not noticed you as they stopped near the bodies of Tyrion and Lai Tai.


[sblock=Tactical Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Ru:        34/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   34/27 HP remaining; False Life
Thuvian:   19/27 HP remaining; 
   Nora:   13/13 HP remaining;
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 2/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 6/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 1/2;
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 1/5, 2nd 2/4, 3rd 2/3
Conditions in effect: False Life(Dam)
```
[/sblock] [sblock=Invis Castle Down]This should not stop anyone from posting.
The alternate site for an on-line Dice Roller is CoyoteCode as listed in the opening post. If that is not accessible, then you can ask me to roll and provide the modifiers so can use my real dice easily and provide the results at the same time. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 19, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






"Three centaurs," Ru whispers to the others. "Invisible Princess, you want to try to get close enough to hear what they might be after?"

[sblock=ooc]Ru hasn't taken ranks in Know: Nature, so he won't be of help in sussing out centaur specifics.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 34/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 0/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 45/50 remaining

Used: 13 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 19, 2014)

"That would explain the outcome earlier well enough. Centaurs are not creatures to be trifled with. Let's just hope that they are here looking out for the welfare of their neighbor."

Knowledge Nature: 1D20+8 = [17]+8 = 25


----------



## soulnova (Feb 19, 2014)

"This should help him at least... I cannot read the other pages." 

Damaris puts the pages and the potions inside the Handy Harvesack before casting Invisibility on herself. "I'll go check, but they don't look very friendly to start with. Get ready to run on any second now. If something happens we should meet back where we stopped the first time. Keep the door open so I can still whisper you with magic." 

Damaris points at Ru and Thuvian while casting a small spell (Message). She then takes a deep breath and makes her way out slowly and quietly. 



[sblock=Actions]
Places the stuff on the backpack.
Casts Invisibility on herself.
Casts Message for Thuvian and Ru.
Move to N24 to listen better.

Knowledge Nature: 1D20+7 = [9]+7 = 16


[/sblock]


[sblock=Ministats]
Damaris - Bard lvl 4
HP 34/34 (27+7 FL)
Init +4
AC 20 (24) + Invisible | Touch 15 | FF 16 (+4 TOTAL DEFENSE)
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+2 | R+9 | W+4

Perception +6 | Sense Motive -1/9* (Versatile Performance) | Bluff 2/9* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +9 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +8 (1d6)
Longsword +5 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +7 (1d4+2)

Bardic Performance: 6/12 day

Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 4/day. lvl2 Invisibility, Pyrotechnics 2/day
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.


Spells Used: Invisibility

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike


Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16).[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 19, 2014)

"They look as friendly as I would expect a group of centaur warriors to look, especially after just fighting a large group of evil creatures. It would probably be a good idea that I am not the first one they see, though; they might have just a wee bit of a prejudice against tieflings at the moment."


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 20, 2014)

_*~ Day 13, 16:11 - In the Darkwood ~*_

As Damaris moved closer, she could see the female archer bend over the corpse of Lai Tai for a moment. The male was doing something similar to the corpse of Tyrion. They were only speaking in Elven tongue.











The archer said, “Someone has been here. I remembered this one was wearing armor before.” She looked around warily and then bent over to start examining the ground around the body.

The tattooed male’s deep voice was gruff, “Ya right, Aleesha. Dis one had his pack removed. Sumbody has been here.” He did not appear to be concerned.

The other female stood where she was and her voice was calm and assuring. “Jax, I do believe these two warriors were not alone in the fight. Mayhap they had allies.”

Jax scoffed, “Fookin’ cowards.”

Aleesha commented, “I think you are right, Delphina. Those two tieflings were called back from chasing someone or something.”

“Yes,” Delphina replied, “The winged woman was quite dangerous and we only had a few of her minions to deal with.”

Jax grumbled in a deep voice, “Damn shame Aleesha’s arrows dinna bring da bitch down.”


[sblock=Tactical Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Ru:        34/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   34/27 HP remaining; False Life
Thuvian:   19/27 HP remaining; 
   Nora:   13/13 HP remaining;
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 2/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 6/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 1/2;
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 1/5, 2nd 2/4, 3rd 2/3
Conditions in effect: False Life(Dam)
```
[/sblock] [sblock=Knowledge About Centaurs]Other than the obvious (part humanoid, part horse), centaurs are just people. They do tend to be wilder and live in their own small communities on the fringes of civilization and not intermingling with other races. They are known to be skilled hunters and warriors.
[/sblock]         *GM:*  Please roll Stealth for Damaris as she moves about


----------



## soulnova (Feb 20, 2014)

Damaris whispers through her message spell to Thuvian and Ru (they can whisper their message back to her without problem). _"It seems they fought the winged demon lady from before. She got away, again. We *might* have an enemy in common... Want me to come out to talk?"_


[sblock]

Message - DC25 perception for the centaurs.

Stealth Check: 1D20+9 = [6]+9 = 15


[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 20, 2014)

"That would be the best course of action. I'll just wait in here until you get the dust settled."


----------



## jkason (Feb 20, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






[sblock=ooc]@soulnova, don't forget Damaris gets a +20 to her stealth check for being invisible (while moving. +40 when she's stationary).[/sblock]

"Talking sounds like a good start, but I wouldn't go showing yourself just yet, Princess," Ru whispers back along the magical connection. "They don't have to see you to talk to you. If they're on our side, they can see from Tyrion and Lai Tai why you'd be cautious to blink in. And if you have to run, we know a little too well how much of a lifesaver transparency can be. Don't give it up until you're sure."

[sblock=ooc]As long as she doesn't actually attack, Damaris should be able to speak and stay invisible. Like Ru said, makes a reasonable backup to stay hidden until you have to not be. If she talks then shifts a bit, it should help her stay hidden with the invisible Stealth boost.[/sblock] 

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 34/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*Message (with Damaris)

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 0/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 45/50 remaining

Used: 13 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Feb 20, 2014)

_
"Alright, wish me luck" _




"Hello, please don't shoot, we are not looking for trouble, we already lost two of our friends here! I'm invisible at the moment that's why you can't see me, you would have to excuse that bit... I just want to make sure you won't attack right away like the gith did. They didn't gave us a chance to talk so you can imagine the situation was very ugly from the start. I'm guessing you also had problems with them. You might not know, but you ended up saving us after our warrior friends fell. We really wouldn't have a stand chance against them on our own... Thank you"

[sblock=Diplomacy]
Diplomacy Check +9 (+1 charming): 1D20+10 = [10]+10 = 20
[/sblock]



[sblock=Ministats]
Damaris - Bard lvl 4
HP 34/34 (27+7 FL)
Init +4
AC 20 (24) + Invisible | Touch 15 | FF 16 (+4 TOTAL DEFENSE)
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+2 | R+9 | W+4

Perception +6 | Sense Motive -1/9* (Versatile Performance) | Bluff 2/9* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +9 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +8 (1d6)
Longsword +5 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +7 (1d4+2)

Bardic Performance: 6/12 day

Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 4/day. lvl2 Invisibility, Pyrotechnics 2/day
Spell-like ability: Message 0/day.


Spells Used: Invisibilityx2

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike


Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16).[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 21, 2014)

_*~ Day 13, 16:11 - In the Darkwood ~*_











Startled by the suddenness of the voice coming from thin air, the three centaurs all looked in Damaris’s general direction.

The first to speak was Jax, “No fookin’ problem, we kilt da bastards except da one dat got away.”

Saying nothing, Aleesha had an arrow nocked, but left it pointed low as she looked carefully towards the place where the voice was coming from. Damaris could tell that the centaur archer’s eyes were searching, but had not pin-pointed her location. 

Delphina cast a spell and then looked more directly at Damaris. Her voice was friendly as she said, “As I suspected, there were companions that survived. Relax yourselves,” she said to her companions. The archer slowly released the draw on her bow.

Turning back towards Damaris, the darker-skinned centaur continued, “We mean you no harm. We had been nearby and had learned of some evil ones in the forest and harassing Thornbury.”

“The elven mage was a good man, and we came to check on him. Only we discovered this tragedy too late to save those two warriors.  We did avenge their deaths as best we could.”

“A winged fiend did escape into the air, calling down summoned creatures to harry our pursuit. We injured her, but unfortunately she still escaped. Though, I suspect she did not get too far.”

“Are you hurt? Have you seen Larsheil?”

[sblock=Tactical Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Ru:        34/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   34/27 HP remaining; False Life
Thuvian:   19/27 HP remaining; 
   Nora:   13/13 HP remaining;
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 2/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 6/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 1/2;
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 1/5, 2nd 2/4, 3rd 2/3
Conditions in effect: False Life(Dam)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Feb 21, 2014)

Damaris listens carefully and whispers back to her friends: "I think it's safe"


"You mean the elven wizard? Sadly, yes... he lies murdered on the tree house. A real shame. We were to meet him, but I guess these creature got here first. The Church of Helerion had asked our assistance to come here and retrieve something that would help them fight their evil outsider foes. I believe that winged woman you speak of was one of the enemies they warned us about... A damned and resourceful hag that one..." Damaris sighs.

"Alright, I'm going to dispel my invisibility, although I believe your friend already knows where am I" she chuckles and shows herself where she stands.


----------



## jkason (Feb 23, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*

Ru tenses as Damaris decides to become visible. His grip tightens on his twin blades, but he holds his ground to see the response from the centaurs.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 23, 2014)

Thuvian is alert but calm when the sound of combat doesn't immediately break out. He was fairly certain that if they hadn't attacked yet, than they weren't likely to as long as the party didn't do anything stupid, though the concern of how they would react to a friendly tiefling remained in the back of his mind.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 24, 2014)

_*~ Day 13, 16:11 - In the Darkwood ~*_











The centaurs had not liked the news about the elven wizard being dead. The gruff warrior grumbled under his breath to the female archer in Sylvan.

Delphina looked sad at the news. “That is not surprising considering, but we had hoped otherwise.”

“I not of your church or the object you seek, but the winged fiend was carrying a bundle in one hand that she was quite insistent to carry. She did not try shooting arrows back at us from the sky.”

“You mentioned the evil outsiders are a problem for your Church? Are you from Thornbury? We have heard they are having some trouble from evil ones too. But these,” she gestured around at the dead githyanki and tieflings, “are the first we have seen.”

[sblock=Tactical Map]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Ru:        34/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   34/27 HP remaining; False Life
Thuvian:   19/27 HP remaining; 
   Nora:   13/13 HP remaining;
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 2/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 6/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 2/2;
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 1/5, 2nd 2/4, 3rd 2/3
Conditions in effect: False Life(Dam)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Feb 24, 2014)

"Oh, we are not from Thornbury. We are from the city of Venza. We have travelled a long road to get here. I fear we won't be able to bring our friend's bodies back" she sighs and shakes her head. 


"That woman might have found something else then... We did find a couple of potions Larsheil managed to hide better with a note for the church about their use... perhaps we won't return empty handed, but the cost has been high... too high"

"But... now that you mention it, maybe we should head back to Thornbury and ask about their troubles. They might hold a clue where the woman took her prize to. I must discuss this with my friends..." she pauses for a second. "-I almost forgot. One of my friends does have a lineage similar to them" she points to the tieflings  "But he's alright. No one chooses one's parents, right? Just making sure you don't get too surprised when he comes out."



[sblock=ministats]

Damaris - Bard lvl 4
HP 34/34 (27+7 FL)
Init +4
AC 20 (24) + Invisible | Touch 15 | FF 16 (+4 TOTAL DEFENSE)
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+2 | R+9 | W+4

Perception +6 | Sense Motive -1/9* (Versatile Performance) | Bluff 2/9* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +9 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +8 (1d6)
Longsword +5 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +7 (1d4+2)

Bardic Performance: 6/12 day

Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 4/day. lvl2 Invisibility, Pyrotechnics 2/day
Spell-like ability: Message 0/day.


Spells Used: Invisibilityx2

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike


Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16).
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 24, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






"That sounds like our cue then, Shadow," Ru says. He takes a deep breath, straightens up, then pauses to return his blades to their sheathes. 

"Probably best to ease tensions if I'm not bearing arms," he offers, then, with a glance to Thuvian, he steps out into the light. 

"If only I could have chosen my parents, I'd have had a much cushier life," Ru quips as he reveals himself, hands open and slightly away from his sides to show he's currently bearing no weapons. 

"Sorry about your friend, but a big thank you for avenging ours," he says. "Princess has the right of it. Thornbury would have been a supply stop on the way back, but we've never been before. Sounds like the problems back home spread a bit further than we thought."

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 34/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*Message (with Damaris)

*In Hand:* None

Ki Pool: 0/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 45/50 remaining

Used: 13 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 25, 2014)

Quillian picks up his pack and heads outside. "Are we all set to get moving then? There is naught left for us to do here save wait for and watch the vultures peck at the dead, though I suppose we should probably bury our friends to save them from that fate. The sooner we get to Thornsbury, the sooner I can make the necessary additions to my spellbook to help ensure that the next encounter won't be as forgiving to the evil ones."


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 25, 2014)

_*~ Day 13, 16:12 - In the Darkwood ~*_











“Neva fookin’ heard o’ Venza,” Jax muttered

On hearing about Thuvian, the centaurs nodded and deferred to Delphina. She said, “I understand. Evil is evil, not necessary confined to race. The same would be true of good.”

Aleesha spoke up, “I did put several arrows into that winged woman, so she was badly injured I am sure. Unfortunately I am not skilled at tracking in the air,” she had a wry expression, “but she might not have been able to get very far this day."

Delphina agreed with her companion, “I do think she has allies here that have been plaguing Thornbury. Larsheil was a good elf, but he had no family and liked living alone in the forest. Most of the time his magic would be enough to defend himself, but the evil forces at work are strong,” she added sadly.

The gruff centaur warrior sheathed his large blade and said, “Alright, I be gettin’ started on diggin’ graves fur dem dat deserve it.”

[sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Ru:        34/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   34/27 HP remaining; False Life
Thuvian:   19/27 HP remaining; 
   Nora:   13/13 HP remaining;
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 2/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 6/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 2/2;
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 1/5, 2nd 2/4, 3rd 2/3
Conditions in effect: False Life(Dam)
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]We do not need to RP the grave digging and even the journey to Thornbury. The centaurs are not going with you, so if you have something more to discuss with them, then we can continue the scene. Once you all look to be parting company, I can advance the scene. [MENTION=93930]Systole[/MENTION] and [MENTION=95784]jackslate45[/MENTION], I will be injecting your characters into the IC scene at the Inn in Thornbury, with the other three ending up there.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 25, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






Ru sighs a bit as the potential dust up never happens. 

"Thornbury it is, then," Ru says, moving to help the gruff centaur with the digging. "Seems our best bet at finding miss fly-by-day and gifting her with a few more holes to bleed out from."

[sblock=ooc]From the sound of it, the centaurs haven't really had any previous interaction with the bad guys, so I'm find cut scene-ing to Thornbury so js45 and Systole can stop sitting on their hands.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 34/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*Message (with Damaris)

*In Hand:* None

Ki Pool: 0/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 45/50 remaining

Used: 13 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Feb 25, 2014)

Damaris will help piling some stones and placing some flowers over the graves to mark them. One for Tyrion, one for Lai Tai and another for Larsheil. Surely the bodies of the tieflings and gith will be just tossed on a pyre to get rid of them.

"I guess it would be the best course of action. Thank you for everything" she tells the centaurs just as they finish digging and head back to the town. "Well then, we must ask around for any clue on the winged woman. I can handle that, but I would certainly appreciate your assistance Ru while Thuvian sees to his spell book. You might want to check the rest of the note too. I couldn't read the other writing." Damaris explains to her companions on her way back. 


As soon as they arrive, she will look for the nearest inn to get something to eat and start asking around about any trouble the town's folk might had with "evil ones"  (specially any sighting of a Winged Woman); rumors/witnesses, etc.

[sblock=Diplomacy]
Diplomacy +9 (+1 charming) (1d20+10=28) [/sblock]



[sblock=Ministats]

Damaris - Bard lvl 4
HP 34/34 (27+7 FL)
Init +4
AC 20 (24) + Invisible | Touch 15 | FF 16 (+4 TOTAL DEFENSE)
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+2 | R+9 | W+4

Perception +6 | Sense Motive -1/9* (Versatile Performance) | Bluff 2/9* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +9 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +8 (1d6)
Longsword +5 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +7 (1d4+2)

Bardic Performance: 6/12 day

Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 4/day. lvl2 Invisibility, Pyrotechnics 2/day
Spell-like ability: Message 0/day.


Spells Used: Invisibilityx2

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike


Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16).

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 25, 2014)

Thuvian will help bury the dead as needed, but otherwise generally stay out of the way and off of the battlefield, his distaste for the scene clear, and is more than ready to leave when the others are.


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 26, 2014)

_*~ Day 14, 11:35 - Darkwood to Thornbury ~*_











The centaurs made their farewell after providing you with knowledge of a direct route to reach Thornbury from the wizard’s tree home. You were looking at an overnight trip at least, given there was only a few hours left in the day to travel.  The centaurs took their leave and bid you good luck. They agreed to send word to the female half-elven woman named Sarel Bankdown that ran the only inn and tavern. They tell you it was a place near the village square called the _Laughing Plowbow Inn_.

You headed towards Thornbury and spent another night in the Darkwood forest. It was an uneventful night and you resumed your trek in the morning.

About an hour before the midday meal you arrived to see a small village, the wooden buildings and thatched roofs suddenly visible as the trail emptied out into a clearing at the western edge of the community.

To the southeast on the other side of the village was a construction site on a small bald hill visible over the one-story buildings. It looked like it was to be a large structure if the wide foundation was any indication. The wooden scaffolding only stretch upwards one-story as the project was still mostly at ground level. 

You continued onward into the village and were easily directed to the inn.

Inside there was not much activity going on, only a few patrons most notably a pair of dwarves. The innkeeper was talking with them as you walked in.




She came over and offered you a nearby table and informed you that lunch would be ready in about a half an hour.


[Sblock=Map of Thornbury]This is also copied to the 1st post of the thread.





[/Sblock][sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Ru:        39/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining; 
Thuvian:   27/27 HP remaining; 
   Nora:   13/13 HP remaining;
Rhas:     55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   52/52 HP remaining;
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 0/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 0/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 0/2;
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 0/5, 2nd 0/4, 3rd 0/3
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 0/5
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]You could have easily healed up overnight.

Soulnova, Damaris leveled up on 20 Feb with 10005XP [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 26, 2014)

_*~ Day 14, 11:35 - Thornbury ~*_

Rhas and Umthirn arrived in Thornbury about mid morning and had settled in at the _Laughing Plowbow Inn_. The innkeeper, a half-elven woman by the name of Sarel Bankdown, ran the place and was a friendly woman.





She had just finished explaining where the various small businesses were located in the small village. She also mentioned about the keep being constructed on the small hill to the southeast overlooking the town. She had served up some ale to quench the two dwarves' thirst as they waited for lunch to be ready when in walked three travel worn adventurous types. There was male and female human accompanied by a tiefling male.

Sarel welcomed them and seated the trio at a table about 5 feet away.

[Sblock=Map of Thornbury]This is also copied to the 1st post of the thread.





[/Sblock][sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Ru:        39/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining; 
Thuvian:   27/27 HP remaining; 
   Nora:   13/13 HP remaining;
Rhas:     55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   52/52 HP remaining;
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 0/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 0/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 0/2;
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 0/5, 2nd 0/4, 3rd 0/3
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 0/5
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]This introduces Rhas and Umthirn to the same scene.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 26, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






Ru offers the innkeeper a dashing smile as she greets and seats he and his companions.

"Many thanks, luv," he says amiably. "I think some mutual acquaintances of ours may have sent word?" he glances to the unknown dwarves before deciding to identify the centuars by adding, "Some friendly ... horse folk from the woods to the north?"

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 39/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*None

*In Hand:* None

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 45/50 remaining

Used: 14 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 26, 2014)

Rhas looks over the newcomers with suspicion, his steely blue eyes lingering longest on the tiefling.  To be fair, however, little of the suspicion seems to be personal; it's simply the generalized suspicion common to certain members of the dwarvish race coupled with the world-wise suspicion earned from years of guard duty.

He turns back to his cousin and continues speaking in dwarven with his thick Seithr accent, stopping only to frown into his mug.  _"I dinnae know why we're here, cousin.  There's aught to do and I'm down to me last few coins.  And the ale tastes like piss. Nae ... on second thought, I take that back.  Piss at least has character.  This is just water that someone waved a handful of hops and barley over the top of."_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: [Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)]
Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Feb 26, 2014)

[sblock=OOC] I just leveled up Damaris. Can Damaris use the roll above to talk to the Inn Keeper while we wait for lunch? 

Also... I want to know if I can use a Bullseye Lantern to use Pyrotechnics on. That way, the flash effect would actually be a cone and Damaris can direct the flash and avoid blinding the party.  [/sblock]







"Oh, yes, please... I want some proper meal with a side of potatoes with gravy if possible" she leaves her stuff by the table and looks around. "I'll go and ask some other questions about our problem"


Damaris will approach the Inn Keeper to ask about the outsiders. "We met some centaurs not a day from here when we ran into some evil people (people not from around **here**, if you know what I mean)... the centaurs told us Thornbury was having problems too. We are trying to track them down and stop them. Do you happen to know any rumors about that?"


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 26, 2014)

Thuvian settled down into his chair putting his backpack down beside him as he ordered a light meal and drink, requesting an additional plate with the meal, before quietly observing the rest of the room's inhabitants, letting the others do the talking. When the food arrives, he takes a small part of the food and puts in on the extra plate before putting the bulk of the food beneath the table where a small snake appearing from his backpack starts to slowly dine.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 26, 2014)

The second dwarf also looks up at the incoming 3 with a questioning look in his eye, but soon turns back to his companion and says in Dwarven _"Aye cousin, but given ta we'd be down ta last few coin all we can afford ish piss ale.  Sides, Kalzog said somn' might've been happening here, and when he ever let us down, ay? Let me drink som mor and we can ask around.  Bar's always full of latest gossip."_

Draining his ale in a couple of huge gulps, the dwarf perks back up when the human female asks about odd things happening.  He focuses his hearing on the two females talking, hoping to get more information by eavesdropping in.

[sblock=OOC]
I will get my pic up soon, promise...
[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 17(Touch 17, Flatfooted 14)
HP: 52/52

Initiative: +4 Movement: 30'
Perception: +11 Sense Motive: +11 Acrobatics: +10 ( +5 with jump checks)
CMB: +8 (10 w/ Grapple) CMD: 23 (25 vs Grapple/27 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +7&% Reflex: +7&* Will: +8&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 16) 5/5
Exploit Weakness against Target: No
Bonus To hit Active (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): +2 to hit  / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +7 1d8+5+1d6 or +7/+7 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Feb 27, 2014)

_*~ Day 14, 11:36 - Thornbury ~*_





Sarel took the orders and filled them as best should could based upon what her cook in the kitchen could provide. The village was small and not much was brought in from outside and she purchased her stocks from the local farmers.

She replied to Damaris, "Oh, those centaurs. Yes, I have seen them once or twice during the summer months. But I have not heard from them for a few days and I told them about the attack."

"There was some poor loggers that encountered some evil folk in the forest and only one survived. Terrible tragedy. It was about a half of a day's walk west of here. He told a story of strange humanoids that he had not recognized and black dragon. No one believed him about the dragon, but he was very sure of himself."

"But the latest news we have heard just yesterday was an attack on a caravan to the north. Captain Destrani sent a patrol to investigate yesterday, but he only found the dead bodies of people that were part of the small caravan. He thinks it was gnolls."

"You could speak to him about it. He is overseeing the construction of the keep."

[sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Ru:        39/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining; 
Thuvian:   27/27 HP remaining; 
   Nora:   13/13 HP remaining;
Rhas:     55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   52/52 HP remaining;
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 0/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 0/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 0/2;
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 0/5, 2nd 0/4, 3rd 0/3
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 0/5
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]Swamped today, so sorry about the weak update.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Feb 27, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






Ru gives the innkeeper a thankful smile as she answers Damaris' question.

"Sounds like we know where we're going next," he says. "Though if our wingy friend's gotten backup, I'm not sure we're really in the shape to take her on, unfortunately." His frustration at the group's currently compact size leads him to be uncharacteristically careless in his volume, so the dwarves at the next table have no trouble hearing him.

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 39/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*None

*In Hand:* None

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 45/50 remaining

Used: 14 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Feb 27, 2014)

Sampling his beer with a grimace, Rhas listens in on the innkeeper's explanation, then looks at his cousin.  _"I wager tha'd be a paying job there, Umthirn.  If the tallfellows are buildin' a keep, they've likely got some gold to spare.  Besides, I've still got a score or two to settle with gnolls after that damned Rhat'manis job.  Filthy mongrel buggers."_

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+7, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: None
Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 27, 2014)

"We're in a bar, and even in a remote place like this, bars attract the crazy and the desperate whose sword arms are looking for work. There is no need to panic we have fully ascertained just what we may find in this village in terms of information and aid. " Thuvian speaks quietly, but in such a way that his voice deliberately carries to the tables near the group.


----------



## Systole (Feb 27, 2014)

The tall, red-haired dwarf glowers at the tiefling.  "No' everyone is cut out for life in a mine, friend," he says.  "And there's always honest folk what need guarding, and dark things what need killing.  It's hardly crazy or desperate to take up an axe for a purpose such as that.  It's good work for fair coin."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+7, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: None
Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 28, 2014)

Thuvian chuckles quietly, though whether out of mirth or mild derision is a bit hard to tell, "See, we already have a volunteer, Ru; what might your name be, good noble minded dwarf?"


----------



## jkason (Feb 28, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






Ru rolls his eyes good-naturedly as Thuvian manages to rile one of the nearby dwarves, then smiles at the bristling speaker.

"Don't mind Thuvian," he says, giving the teifling a comradely pat on the shoulder. "Shadow spends a lot of time talking to his snake, so his people skills are a bit rough around the edges," Here he points to Nora eating under the table. "Talking to his snake's not a euphamism in this case, by the by," he adds with a wink. 

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 39/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*None

*In Hand:* None

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 45/50 remaining

Used: 14 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Feb 28, 2014)

"We would really appreciate the assistance to look into this matter. As for a reward or payment, there should be enough for everybody after we report this job back to Venza" Damaris is happy that they might get more people to track and stop the evil outsiders.

"Uhm... loggers attacked to the west, caravans to the north. We need to pay this Captain a visit as soon as possible." Damaris comments mostly to herself. "If you don't mind, we will head to look for him. I'm sure Thuvian can explain the situation to you and your friend if you decide to tag along."

If Ru wants, they can get ahead and go to the Keep that is being constructed to check for details with the Captain.


----------



## Systole (Feb 28, 2014)

Rhas eyes the tiefling darkly, then nods at Ru after a moment.  "Rhas Ironeyes.  This is me cousin, Umthirn Hammerfist.  An' if it's nobility yer expectin', ye can be on yer way.  I ... *we *are in this business as a business.  We'll be paid for our work, and we'll expect a fair retainer for our services, up-front."  The dwarf speaks perhaps slightly too forcefully, and with a telling glance or two at his cousin, as if perhaps Umthirn might be slightly more inclined to 'nobility' than Rhas would like.

[sblock=OOC]Ninja'd by Aura.  Anyway, this is Rhas' negotiating tactic, and being cash strapped, he's not in a position to refuse a deal.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+7, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: None
Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Feb 28, 2014)

This time, the chuckle from Thuvian is clearly genuine, a rarity from him, "How about a proper nightcap, or at least as proper a nightcap as one can find around here, after we visit the keep and take care of any other business we need to before turning in, and you can personally extract all the coin possible from the flying demon we hunt and her minions, and than later from the church that hired us to retrieve an item from those foul creatures?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 3, 2014)

"Aye, I thnk tha'd work for us."  Umthirn says with a smile, grabbing up his back pack and laying the coin down for the ale.  "Which church ya on orders from?  I know'd ya said ya'll from Venza, but thar be about 20 churches just in tha city."

[sblock=mini stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 17(Touch 17, Flatfooted 14)
HP: 52/52

Initiative: +4 Movement: 30'
Perception: +11 Sense Motive: +11 Acrobatics: +10 ( +5 with jump checks)
CMB: +8 (10 w/ Grapple) CMD: 23 (25 vs Grapple/27 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +7&% Reflex: +7&* Will: +8&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 16) 5/5
Exploit Weakness against Target: No
Bonus To hit Active (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): +2 to hit  / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +7 1d8+5+1d6 or +7/+7 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:

[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Mar 3, 2014)

"Is the Church of Helerion, maybe you have heard of it? It's a 'righteous and pious' type of church" Damaris explains to the dwarves about their contract. 

"I'd like to know your skills. I can casts sound and visual illusions and I can bolster you with my songs. Ru here has a knack for sneakiness and surprise, while Thuvian is our main spellcaster. What about you?"


----------



## Systole (Mar 3, 2014)

Rhas frowns at his cousin.  "Rogar's teeth, Umthirn," he mutters.  "There goes the bloody retainer."

He nods to Damaris.  "I can handle an axe in a pinch, but I prefer me crossbow.  I can pick a flying lizard out o' the sky at sixty paces."  He shakes his head.  "And make no mistake, that's no' a boast.  That's a fact I'm offering by way of long experience.  The grasslands in the Pell are swarming wi' the vicious little beasties.  I've bloody well spent months killing ten or fifteen a day, so as ta keep 'em off the mules."

[sblock=OOC]Not too many tricks to Rhas.  Shoot stuff.  Shoot more stuff.  He's especially good at shooting flying stuff.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+7, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: None
Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 3, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*

"Excellent," Ru says, both of the dwarves' acceptance and Rhas revealing his specialty. "I'm not much use at range, myself, so we could use someone who can stabby at a distance. And the little troublemaker we're after has herself a set of wings, so I'll have to remember to thank the Pell for giving you so much target practice.

"So, to the construction site then, while Ponytail--" here he gestures toward Umthirn-- "fills us in on his skill set?" 

Ru flashes the group a self-assured smile as he moves toward the door. 


[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 39/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*None

*In Hand:* None

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 45/50 remaining

Used: 14 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 3, 2014)

"I like your way of thinking already and look forward to seeing our prey curse at the flying lizards of the Pell. Let us be on our way then; I would like to work a bit on my spellbook before I go to bed tonight so the sooner this is done, the better. Back into the bag, Nora; you can finish eating later." Nora hisses at Thuvian briefly before obeying, which simply evokes a smile from her master. "Yes, I know that already, it hasn't stopped you from staying with me yet, so I'm not worried."


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 3, 2014)

"I prefer to get close and pummel em' to unconscious or death, depending on how bad they are."  Umthirn says, cracking his knuckles.  "That, and I tend ta keep em reeling witha' well placed kidney shot." 

[sblock=mini stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 17(Touch 17, Flatfooted 14)
HP: 52/52

Initiative: +4 Movement: 30'
Perception: +11 Sense Motive: +11 Acrobatics: +10 ( +5 with jump checks)
CMB: +8 (10 w/ Grapple) CMD: 23 (25 vs Grapple/27 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +7&% Reflex: +7&* Will: +8&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 16) 5/5
Exploit Weakness against Target: No
Bonus To hit Active (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): +2 to hit  / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +7 1d8+5+1d6 or +7/+7 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 4, 2014)

_*~ Day 14, 12:02 - Thornbury ~*_

Exiting the inn, it didn’t take long to walk the rest of the way through the small village to reach the base of the hill. There was a pile of stone at the base of the hill used for construction as well as some other building materials stockpiled. There was a camp set up with tents nearby, a few were obviously for sleeping and one was a cook’s tent judging by the activity beside it.

Workers were up at the construction site and few guards around providing some patrols and security. After catching someone's attention, someone called over to Captain Destrani. 





The soldier appeared to be an experienced and seasoned professional. His breastplate and weapons were well-cared for and looked to be of excellent quality. His demeanor was confident. He told the bookish looking foreman he was speaking with, “See to it then.”

The man hustled off and the Captain strode over, “I am Captain Destrani. What is it that you want?”


[sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Ru:        39/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining; 
Thuvian:   27/27 HP remaining; 
   Nora:   13/13 HP remaining;
Rhas:     55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   52/52 HP remaining;
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 0/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 0/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 0/2;
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 0/5, 2nd 0/4, 3rd 0/3
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 0/5
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Mar 4, 2014)

Damaris makes a small curtesy.
"Good day, Captain Destrani. My name is Damaris Beyrin and me and my friends have traveled from Venza on an important matter for the Church of Helerion. We were to meet with the mage Larsheil but it seems some evil agents got him first. He was murdered along with a couple of my comrades outside his home in the forest... we would have died too if a group of centaur warriors hadn't come on our aid just in time. We are currently trying to find a evil winged woman that might have been sighted around this area. We heard the people of the town and some caravan have been attacked recently. We would like to know any details you might have about it, perhaps that will give us a clue as to where we need to start looking for her."


[sblock]Diplomacy check (1d20+11=22)[/sblock]


[sblock=Ministats]

Damaris - Bard lvl 4
HP 34/34 (27+7 FL)
Init +4
AC 20 (24) + Invisible | Touch 15 | FF 16 (+4 TOTAL DEFENSE)
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+2 | R+9 | W+4

Perception +6 | Sense Motive -1/9* (Versatile Performance) | Bluff 2/9* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +9 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +8 (1d6)
Longsword +5 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +7 (1d4+2)

Bardic Performance: 6/12 day

Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 4/day. lvl2 Invisibility, Pyrotechnics 2/day
Spell-like ability: Message 0/day.


Spells Used: Invisibilityx2

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike


Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Trial Rations (4), Normal Arrows (16).

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 4, 2014)

Rhas waits for Damaris to stop speaking, then adds, "Aye, all o' what the lass said.  An' also if there's mayhap a bounty on the demon-woman's head, an' how generous of a bounty it'd be.  An' whether there'd be an advance payment for those who'd undertake to hunt her.  For expenses an' such."

[sblock=OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+7, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: None
Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 4, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






Ru gives Rhas a nod of encouragement and agreement when he asks after payment--_that's a philosophy I can get behind_--but otherwise leaves the fact-finding to Damaris for now. 

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 39/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*None

*In Hand:* None

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 45/50 remaining

Used: 14 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 5, 2014)

_*~ Day 14, 12:03 - Thornbury ~*_





Captain Destrani was a stern man. He was nonplussed at the news. If he was unconcerned or had already known what you said, that was not clear from his reaction.

Ever the soldier he was upfront with his words. “Well, that is too bad about the mage, but I never met him. Nor the centaurs you speak of. My job is to oversee the construction site and protect the village itself.”

“Yes, we have heard of some sightings of unusual things. But so far none have ventured to attack here. And, I know nothing of a winged woman, let alone any bounty on her,” he shook his head.

The man gestured to the few guardsmen in sight around the area. There were only a handful of men to be seen.

“I do not have the men to chase down the rumors. But I do know about the loggers that were killed. I heard the story from the fellows at the tavern. The location of the attack was too far for me to risk a mounted patrol in the forest. All I know is what they are saying about it.”

“However, I did send a few riders to check the latest location a caravan was attacked. All we were able to gather was gnolls did it.”

“A few months ago there was farmstead that got sacked by them too. So I am afraid, they are out there somewhere.” He nodded to the forest as he looked north.

“Looking for signs of their camp, I lost two men to a skirmish with some of them a few weeks back when I sent some riders along the northern trade road. Most of my lads are not experienced enough to deal with a gnoll one on one.”

[sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Ru:        39/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining; 
Thuvian:   27/27 HP remaining; 
   Nora:   13/13 HP remaining;
Rhas:     55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   52/52 HP remaining;
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 0/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 0/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 0/2;
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 0/5, 2nd 0/4, 3rd 0/3
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 0/5
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Mar 5, 2014)

"Uhm... I see. Then I guess we should head to ask the logger survivor about any additional details. Thank you for your assistance, and I hope we didn't took too much of your time. Good luck with the construction of the Keep" Damaris thanks the Captain.

If no one else wants to ask anything more, she will suggest checking with the survivor about the exact location of the attack and how long does it takes to get there. 

[sblock] Will be a little busy these few days. Can you take over interrogation?  [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 5, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






Ru sighs with disappointment as the bid for a secondary, overlapping commission seems to fall through so quickly. 

"And you aren't concerned that they seem to be venturing closer, from the far away camp to a local homestead?" Ru asks, rooting through his memory for what he knows of gnoll behavior. "Especially if your men aren't prepared to fight them off. 

"North is where we last ran into our winged friend, too. You don't suppose she and her friends are bolstering the gnolls?" This question is more for his compatriots than the captain, but he doesn't exclude the soldier. 

"Northern trade route, though, gives us a direction, at least. Was the logging camp anywhere along that route? And, Princess has a point: are you able to point us toward the logging raid survivor?"

[sblock=ooc]Looks like his only know skill is actually relevant here, so:

Know Local (gnolls) (1d20+4=18)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 39/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*None

*In Hand:* None

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 45/50 remaining

Used: 14 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 5, 2014)

Rhas shakes his head.  _"Bloody idiot," _he says in Dwarven to Umthirn. _ "Bloody tallfellows never look past the tip of their own nose."  

_He turns back to the captain.  "So there might be a bounty yer gnolls, then?  How much per ear?"

[sblock=OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+7, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: None
Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 7, 2014)

_*~ Day 14, 12:04 - Thornbury ~*_





Captain Destrani shook his head, "Nay, I have not the bloody funds for buying ears of bandits and monsters. I do not expect this small town to scrape together much gold for that sort of things either."

"Yes, I am concerned about them troubling the trade road. And the farmstead up north appears to be in the general area they are roving. If they come down here, I will like need all of my men to repel them."

"I have no idea where the logger is now. They were working out in the forest about a half of a day's walk to the northwest of here. They were not from Thornbury and probably packed up and left considering the trouble with gnolls as well."

[sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Ru:        39/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining; 
Thuvian:   27/27 HP remaining; 
   Nora:   13/13 HP remaining;
Rhas:     55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   52/52 HP remaining;
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 0/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 0/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 0/2;
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 0/5, 2nd 0/4, 3rd 0/3
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 0/5
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]Jkason; you all approached Thornbury from the west.

Knowledge: Gnolls are a race of hulking, humanoids that resemble hyenas in more than mere appearance. They are capable hunters, but are far happier to scavenge or steal a kill than to go out and track down prey. This laziness impels them to acquire slaves of whatever type is available, whom they force to dig warrens, gather supplies and water, and even hunt for their gnoll masters.

Creatures other than hyenas and other gnolls are either meat or slaves, depending upon the temperament of the tribe. Even a dead or fallen comrade is a fresh meal for a gnoll, who might honor a distinguished tribe member with a brief prayer, or thoroughly cook one that has died of a wasting disease, but otherwise view a dead gnoll as little different from any other creature. The more “civilized” gnolls do not eat their prisoners, but instead keep them as slaves, either to defend or improve their lair or to trade with other tribes or slaver bands.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 7, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






[sblock=ooc]My bad on the direction. Sorry 'bout that.[/sblock]

Ru considers a moment, biting the inside of his cheek, before replying.

"The stories we heard said you found bodies at the scene of the caravan raid. Was that the case at the farmstead, as well? Because it's just ... I'm remembering a little bit about gnolls from travelling through territory they bothered on my way north from home, and they're nasty little gluttons. If you aren't a slave, you're a meal to be had. I've even heard stories about them eating the vicims of disease; they figure if you cook a body well enough, who cares what it died of?

So it's odd if they've been leaving meals untaken, isn't it? Unless maybe it isn't gnolls, or someone else is running things."

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 39/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*None

*In Hand:* None

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 45/50 remaining

Used: 14 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 8, 2014)

Thuvian watches quietly as he listens for anything of note to consider when preparing spells, leaving the talking up to those who were far better at it than himself.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 10, 2014)

"Alas, me tracking skills ain't great, but i can try to find them grill prints.  Might give us an idea where they came from."  Umthirn suggests. 

[sblock=mini stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 17(Touch 17, Flatfooted 14)
HP: 52/52

Initiative: +4 Movement: 30'
Perception: +11 Sense Motive: +11 Acrobatics: +10 ( +5 with jump checks)
CMB: +8 (10 w/ Grapple) CMD: 23 (25 vs Grapple/27 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +7&% Reflex: +7&* Will: +8&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 16) 5/5
Exploit Weakness against Target: No
Bonus To hit Active (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): +2 to hit  / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +7 1d8+5+1d6 or +7/+7 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 10, 2014)

Rhas peers at Ru, then nods slowly.  "Aye ... tha'd be true about gnolls, wouldn't it?  So if it's bandits, I suppose I wouldn't mind knockin' 'em off on general principle, assuming fair division of spoils for those who earned it.  And assuming no fat-arsed councilmen would be daft enough ta believe they'd have any right ta levy taxes on a bloody copper of it," he says, looking at the captain.  "Tha'd be a right _proper _point of contention, as it were," he adds, the warning clear in his tone.

[sblock=OOC][/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+7, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: None
Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Mar 10, 2014)

"So, what do you want to do first then? Track the gnolls or look after the loggers' incident?" the bard ponder their options.

[sblock]Been a lot busier than expected. Damaris goes along what the party decides to do.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 11, 2014)

_*~ Day 14, 12:04 - Thornbury ~*_





Captain Destrani shook his head at Ru’s questions, “No, the farmstead folks all made it back to Thornbury alive, clearing out once the gnoll sightings were first reported.”

“But there were bodies left at the location of the last ambush on a caravan. Since the caravan was en route here we are not sure if all the bodies were left or not.”

With one of the dwarf’s asking about taxes and spoils, the Captain again shook his head, “I would not expect the village to ask for a tax. What is going on in the north is beyond their jurisdiction, just at really is beyond mine. You are welcome to any and all spoils, master dwarf.”

[sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Ru:        39/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining; 
Thuvian:   27/27 HP remaining; 
   Nora:   13/13 HP remaining;
Rhas:     55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   52/52 HP remaining;
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 0/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 0/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 0/2;
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 0/5, 2nd 0/4, 3rd 0/3
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 0/5
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]While you are free to do what you want IC, I had assumed that you all were going to rest up and spend the night. If that is not the case, let me know.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 11, 2014)

Rhas nods.  "Fair enough, then.  And you lot, yer probably want to get a good night's rest.  I'd prefer ta be off early-like."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+7, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: None
Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 11, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*

[sblock=ooc]I have the worst sense of direction, bar none. Which is more in the direction of Venza: the loggers, or the caravan? Whichever one it is, that's where Ru'd be likely to want to go, since ostensibly the baddies were after the Maguffin in order to aid the nasty outsider who's trapped back in Venza, so he figures that's the direction they'd go.[/sblock]

Ru's yawn is exaggerated at the mention of rest. "I've been sleeping in the forest, swatting at bugs for weeks now. I'm all for a bed before we start in on more nastiness," he agrees to the dwarf's suggestion.


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 13, 2014)

"I require at least a quiet afternoon to boost my spellbook sufficiently for the immediate needs of the party. I was able to secure enough supplies from the ruined lab to transfer another spell into my spellbook that should provide me with a bit more versatility against the foes we chase. More time would be better, but given the lack of that as well as coin for more of the necessary ink, one spell will have to do for now. Let's just hope that I manage to choose the one that proves to be what we need."


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 13, 2014)

_*~ Day 14, 12:04 - Thornbury ~*_





Captain Destrani noted the shift in conversation and said, “Well, I am busy. If there is nothing else…”

It really was not a question, but more like a dismissal. The soldier moved away and called out a crisp order to one of his men.

[sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Ru:        39/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining; 
Thuvian:   27/27 HP remaining; 
   Nora:   13/13 HP remaining;
Rhas:     55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   52/52 HP remaining;
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 0/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 0/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 0/2;
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 0/5, 2nd 0/4, 3rd 0/3
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 0/5
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]I am going to say Venza is maybe towards the South. It is unlikely the direction from Thornbury would have any bearing on things as no matter which direction the city is, it is still 2 weeks away from Thornbury and the scene of either attack.

With things slowed down, I guess you all can post summaries of what you are doing for the rest of the day IC. Then I can advance the IC clock to the next scene.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 14, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*

"And a fine day to you, officer," Ru says perhaps a little more politely than he actually means it. He gives the captain a smile and a nod to excuse himself and his companions. Once the group is out of earshot, the southerner shrugs and looks to the sky a moment, judging the remaining daylight.

"I suppose the rest of us can ask around a bit more while Shadow hits the books. Dunno what tricks you've got in there, but I know I wouldn't be any help with your learning them. The captain said some of the farmers made their way out. Maybe we can find one or two and see if they know anything?"

[sblock=ooc]This isn't a bid for more walking around town talking to people IC so much as making a more general Diplomacy (Gather info) check. Since those take a few hours anyway, it seems like the kind of thing to be covered in a transitional post, anyway. Ru can offer Damaris an Aid roll... 

Diplomacy (Gather Info) Aid to Damaris (1d20+6=24)

Damaris should add 2 to her own roll for that. Don't know that there's more to learn, but seems a reasonable way to finish spending the day. After that, probably just a night enjoying a real bed if they can manage them.[/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 39/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*None

*In Hand:* None

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 45/50 remaining

Used: 14 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Mar 14, 2014)

"Time to work our magic, Ru" she nods to the ninja as they follow their leads on the farmers and the loggers. 

Afterwards she will return to get a bath at the Inn and get some deserved sleep in a warm bed. 

[sblock] Diplomacy check +13 (10 + 1 charming + 2 aid) (1d20+13=29)  Work is killing me. ugh... Can't post more at the moment.  [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 16, 2014)

Thuvian retires to his room at the inn where he takes a bit considering his options of what spell to gain use of, finally settling on protection from evil over some of the other offensive options immediately available to him, hoping that it would protect the others who can pack the offensive punch more efficiently than he could with his current spellbook selection.

Spellcraft (1d20+12=32)

[sblock=ministats]Thuvian Darklight
AC: 14 (Touch 13, Flatfooted 11)
HP: 27/27 Initiative: +3
Perception : +6 Sense Motive: +1
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +5
Current Weapon in Hand:
Current Conditions in Place:

Magic:
CL 5; +9 Concentration (+13 Casting Defensively); SR +5
Extended Illusion (2 round beyond concentration)
1st level Sapphire of Power - unused
+4 to Spellcraft DC to identify spells cast

Darkness 1/1

Cantrips - Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation
1st - Mage Armor, Protection from Evil (3), Vanish
2nd - Invisibility, Mirror Image, Summon Monster II (2)
3rd - Fly (2), Major Image[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 18, 2014)

_*~ Day 14, 17:00 - Thornbury ~*_

The afternoon passed with you all splitting up on various tasks and personal errands.

Damaris was not able to find the farmers from the stead north of the village. But she did learn the name of the place, 'Deerlake Farm'. The Deerlake family, there was no actual lake up near the farm, had left Thornbury shortly after abandoning their home. They had lost most of the livestock and the gnoll raiders had probably intended to deal with them next. They stole away just before the gnolls torched their barn and farmhouse, the father providing a distraction that cost him his life. The wife and her two sons made it to Thornbury and headed farther south to stay with relatives.

[sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Ru:        39/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining; 
Thuvian:   27/27 HP remaining; 
   Nora:   13/13 HP remaining;
Rhas:     55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   52/52 HP remaining;
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 0/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 0/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 0/2;
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 0/5, 2nd 0/4, 3rd 0/3
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 0/5
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Mar 18, 2014)

After sharing the information she found with the others, Damaris takes a well deserved bath and goes to sleep like a log.


----------



## jkason (Mar 19, 2014)

Ru does much the same as Damaris, surprised at just how much the last two weeks has managed to sap from him as he falls into a deep sleep.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 19, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 7:00 - Thornbury ~*_

Retiring for the night, you enjoyed a restful stay in the inn and recovered from the previous day's ordeal. You all awoke early and had just finished breaking your fast. You were assembled and about to discuss where you would go that day in pursuit of evil foes when there was a commotion (screams) outside in the town square. Rushing outside you were just in time to see the cause coming from the direction of the road that led north out of the hamlet. 

A man staggered into view. His clothing was badly torn, and he was sweat-soaked and covered in dried blood from numerous scratches. As curious villagers gather round, he babbled to anyone who listened that he was a drover for the cloth merchants Pulus and Rund. 

He breathlessly explained that the three merchant wagons of their caravan were ten miles north of town yesterday when dozens of dog-headed humanoids, each taller than him, surged out of the woods in attack. He saved himself by jumping off his wagon and running as fast as he could into the woods. He ran as long as he could, finally collapsing into some bushes. After spending a few hours in the forest to rest, he stumbled around until he came across the road, and followed it down into the hamlet half the night.





Captain Destrani along with two of his men in chain mail had arrived during this time and the commander listened with his stoic expression. He was dubious on the report of dozens of creatures, but he did say so to the wounded man. He sent one of his men to fetch the village's healer.

[sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Ru:        39/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining; 
Thuvian:   27/27 HP remaining; 
   Nora:   13/13 HP remaining;
Rhas:     55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   52/52 HP remaining;
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 0/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 0/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 0/2;
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 0/5, 2nd 0/4, 3rd 0/3
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 0/5
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 19, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






Ru looks to the captain, raising an eyebrow.

"Less than a full night's journey by foot -- for an injured man. I think it's hard to ignore the fact this pack's moving this way. I don't suppose that makes an impact in your having men to spare to go dog hunting?" the southerner says. 

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 39/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*None

*In Hand:* None

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 45/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 20, 2014)

Rhas eyes the commotion over his breakfast, but lets others handle the medical care and questioning.  Still, he listens carefully to the story, shaking his head at points.  "Something about this seems like bollocks to me," he says quietly.  "Can't put my finger on it, though.  Maybe it's the dozens of gnolls for a caravan full o' cloth?  Makes me wonder if there's a bit of illusion magicking going on ... which o' course means that any bounty on gnoll ears would've been worthless.  Bit o' luck for us we didn't make any deals in that regard, then.  But whatever stripe of bandits they be, if they've looted the caravan, that means richer pickings for us."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+7, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: None
Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 20, 2014)

"If it is indeed illusions, we'll be able to tell soon enough. It could also be more straight forward trickery of using the gnolls as pawns to keep the real players hidden from view. Either way, I find it hard to believe it a coincidence that this is occurring the same time that deeper evil is around. We should hurry on our way before this plot gets any deeper."


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 21, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 7:00 - Thornbury ~*_

As you stood around waiting, the man was laid on the ground to await the healer. He remained conscious.





The Captain shook his head in reponse to Ru's comment, "No it does not."

"I think you are mistaken in your facts or assumptions about them moving this way. But, I shall have my men here prepared should they start raiding the village itself as my duty. I do not need to be reminded of it by one such as you."

[sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Ru:        39/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining; 
Thuvian:   27/27 HP remaining; 
   Nora:   13/13 HP remaining;
Rhas:     55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   52/52 HP remaining;
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 0/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 0/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 0/2;
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 0/5, 2nd 0/4, 3rd 0/3
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 0/5
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 21, 2014)

"Seems we need ta get going then, so we don't end up with more hurt folks."  Umthirn says, cracking his fists loudly.  

With breakfast finished Umthirn stands up and starts sorting his gear.

[sblock=mini stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 17(Touch 17, Flatfooted 14)
HP: 52/52

Initiative: +4 Movement: 30'
Perception: +11 Sense Motive: +11 Acrobatics: +10 ( +5 with jump checks)
CMB: +8 (10 w/ Grapple) CMD: 23 (25 vs Grapple/27 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +7&% Reflex: +7&* Will: +8&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 16) 5/5
Exploit Weakness against Target: No
Bonus To hit Active (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): +2 to hit  / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +7 1d8+5+1d6 or +7/+7 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 21, 2014)

Rhas snorts at the captain's remarks toward Ru.  "'One such as him'?  What, ye mean a gent who gets his blades wet once every while or so?"  He makes a show of looking the captain over once or twice.  "Welly then, I suppose ye might not, aye?  But if we run into an expert on polishing a chair with his arse or summat, we'll be sure ta send him yer way."  He slings his crossbow over his shoulder and begins sauntering away.  Well, as much as a dwarf is capable of sauntering, anyway.

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+7, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: None
Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 21, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






Ru manages with some effort to suppress a wicked grin as Rhas lays into the Captain.

"Well, since you're all over things in town, we'll leave you to it," Ru says to the captain. He draws his twin blades and uses one to point to the caravan man, wincing a bit. "Might want to start with this one. He doesn't look so good. But he's actually in town now, so I know you'll do right by him." he gives a smile dripping with charm at that one

"We'll just head thataway and stay out of your way," he finishes, pointing in the direction the caravan worker had indictated. He gives the remaining party members a jerk of the head to invite them to follow, making sure to catch Damaris' eye in an effort to deter the more kind-hearted bard from offering any free healing.

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 39/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 45/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Mar 21, 2014)

Damaris feels actually very worried about the whole thing. "Is everyone ready? Alright, let's go" she nods to Ru and moves with the others.

[sblock=level up] Perrinmiller... could you check Damaris sheet? It's going to be almost a month since I posted on the Lvlup thread but I don't seem to get the approval yet. :S  [/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 22, 2014)

"Yes, let us get on our way. As quickly as this man apparently made it, groups inevitably take a bit longer and it's not exactly a walk across the town square."


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 24, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 7:01 - Thornbury ~*_





Captain Destrani did not appear to have much of a sense of humor and his expression grew cold. His curt reply was dismissive, “Leave our town. You are no longer welcome here and I would advise that you do not come back.”

The townfolk nearby that heard the exchange grumbled about the insults you had offered to the village’s protector while he cared more for the injured cavaraner than any of you. You departed Thornbury amidst looks of indifference at best and unfriendliness at worst.

_*~ Day 15, 11:30 - North of Thornbury ~*_

After walking north along the trade road, you traveled about 9 miles before reaching a potential side trail or path to the northwest. So far you had not seen any signs of a battle.

[sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Ru:        39/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining; 
Thuvian:   27/27 HP remaining; 
   Nora:   13/13 HP remaining;
Rhas:     55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   52/52 HP remaining;
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 0/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 0/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 0/2;
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 0/5, 2nd 0/4, 3rd 0/3
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 0/5
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]Insulting Captain Destrani earned you a shift in attitude to unfriendly from him and most townfolk within earshot. Conducting further business in Thornbury will result in higher rates or even refusal of aid/service due to your bad reputation in the small community.

Everyone can roll Perception for me to have on file for me to use later.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 24, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






Ru keeps aloof until the party has managed to move out of eye and earshot, then sighs.

"Gis would have given me a proper tongue lashing for that," he admits, though he fails to say who Gis might be. His tone and context suggests someone to whom he serves or served as a subordinate, but in what fashion he doesn't seem inclined to elaborate. "It always makes life on the road difficult when you have to follow detours, as it were."

His downturned mood quickly disappates as he shrugs, though. "Okay, let's get going. I always find giving some bandits what they have coming makes a bad day better."

[sblock=ooc]My first consequence from playing a self-centered and morally apathetic character! Huzzah! 

Perception (1d20+7=10)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 39/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 45/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Mar 24, 2014)

Damaris bit her lip as they leave. "Well, that could have gone better..." she sighs. "I just hope this is the right thing to do. Is never good to burn down your bridges like that" 

"I guess we only have to follow the road that caravan took...  Do you really think this has to do with our Winged Woman and the Gith?" she asks Thuvian and Ru. "It still doesn't feel right to me"







[sblock=Ministats]
Damaris - Bard lvl 5
HP 39/39
Init +4
AC 20 | Touch 15 | FF 16
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+2 | R+9 | W+4




Perception +7 | Sense Motive -1/10* (Vers. Perform.) | Bluff 2/10* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +10 (+1 vs males)




Masterwork Shortbow +8 (1d6)
Longsword +5 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +7 (1d4+2)




Bardic Performance: 11/12 day




Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Hideous Laughter, Silent Image 5/day. lvl2 Invisibility, Pyrotechnics, Glitter Dust 3/day
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.




Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike




Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Normal Arrows (16).


[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 24, 2014)

Rhas ignores the unfriendly stares of the townsfolk.  He does shrug a half-hearted apology at Damaris.  "I suppose I'm sorry fer gettin' the captain pissed at ye by association, as it were, Miss 
Damaris.  But my temper was up and to be full truthful wi' ye, I don't regret a word.  It's no' as if he was going to pay us either way, whether we swabbed his nether eye or no.  An' if it comes down that the townsfolk will no' serve me any more of their ale, well ... I believe I'd consider that a blessing."

He looks down the road, then searches the sky for hostiles, apparently out of habit.  "My vote is fer lookin' fer what gnolls or bandits got the caravan, 'cause that's where the money is.  An' if yer business with the gith woman and her flying beastie are all muddled in, that's fine by me as well."

[sblock=OOC]I figured there was going to be a consequence of insulting the captain.  But I then figured, 8 Charisma.

Perception (+2 vs. flyers) (1d20+13=16)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+7, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: None
Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 24, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninjaa*






Ru puts a reassuring arm around Damaris' shoulder.

"They can't all love us, Princess, even the pretty ones like you and me," he says with a wink. Then he lets her go and returns to their trek. 

"If these are just hungry gnoll raiders, they probably don't have much to do with the Gith, but nobody back in town had much else to go on," he says. "At least nothing since we had our own run-in. And these gnolls are acting not-exactly-gnollish. Also: they're close. We had to leave town either way. Might as well chop a few of them, grab up anything valuable, and maybe we leave one alive to see if it's seen someone flying around the forest? As far ranging as this band seems to be, you'd think they'd have seen _something_, even if they aren't in cahoots."

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 39/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 45/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 24, 2014)

Thuvian is unfazed by the captain's anger or the villager's response. "I wouldn't worry overly much about such villages as that. There is little enough there for those in our profession, and if the threat is truly great enough, and we succeed in dealing with it, petty insults are lost in the relief of surviving another day. Let us focus on what is in front of us rather than what is behind us."

Perception (1d20+6=21)


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 24, 2014)

"Well, if we need ones of tem Gnolls Alive, that can be done.  But like Thuvian said " jabing a finger towards the teifling " best not dwell on it.  Angry people happen all the time with us two around."

[sblock=mini stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 17(Touch 17, Flatfooted 14)
HP: 52/52

Initiative: +4 Movement: 30'
Perception: +11 Sense Motive: +11 Acrobatics: +10 ( +5 with jump checks)
CMB: +8 (10 w/ Grapple) CMD: 23 (25 vs Grapple/27 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +7&% Reflex: +7&* Will: +8&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 16) 5/5
Exploit Weakness against Target: No
Bonus To hit Active (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): +2 to hit  / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +7 1d8+5+1d6 or +7/+7 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:

[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## soulnova (Mar 24, 2014)

Damaris looks conflicted but nods. "Is just strange... at least for me, you know?"

"All my life has been a big game of getting on people's good side, even back home. This place is smaller, but not so different..." she trails off as if there was a hint of nostalgia on them, but then shrugs.

"But, I have to be honest with you... Their chicken pot pie is lacking... It would never compare to Whiteoak's! Whiteoak has the best Chicken Pot Pie that side of the Tang River. Totally recommended." she jokes with them, leaving the issue behind.


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 27, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 11:31 - North of Thornbury ~*_

As you stood on the trade road, a bird chirped and a breeze rustled the leaves of the forest. 

Nothing jumped out at you from the undergrowth, nor dropped out of the sky upon you.

[sblock=Combat Information]Party Status:

```
Ru:        39/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining; 
Thuvian:   27/27 HP remaining; 
   Nora:   13/13 HP remaining;
Rhas:     55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   52/52 HP remaining;
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 0/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 0/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 0/2;
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 0/5, 2nd 0/4, 3rd 0/3
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 0/5
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 27, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]I assume this means you're waiting on us. I thought we'd all agreed to head in the direction of the caravan attack to look for the gnolls. I was giving Ru dialogue with the assumption were filling our time on the way there. Apologies if I've got that wrong. Anyone else wanting to go a different way?[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 27, 2014)

"Well, let's going then, ya?  I'll be up front with Ru, and the rest of ya can follow us."
[sblock=OOC]
I was under the same impression as JK, but I also missed the perception roll from earlier.  Also, I think we also need a new order now that our original front liners died.. 

Roll: 1d20+11=17
[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 17(Touch 17, Flatfooted 14)
HP: 52/52

Initiative: +4 Movement: 30'
Perception: +11 Sense Motive: +11 Acrobatics: +10 ( +5 with jump checks)
CMB: +8 (10 w/ Grapple) CMD: 23 (25 vs Grapple/27 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +7&% Reflex: +7&* Will: +8&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 16) 5/5
Exploit Weakness against Target: No
Bonus To hit Active (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): +2 to hit  / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +7 1d8+5+1d6 or +7/+7 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 27, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]Good point. With Systole's character being ranged now, makes sense for Ru to move forward with a potential flanking partner, since distance won't be as much a problem for a crossbowman.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Mar 27, 2014)

As they walk to where the caravan was attacked, Damaris decides is good time to check their tactics. 

"Guys, I wanted to ask you, how are we going to be fighting. If there are plenty of gnolls, it would be unwise to get separated and flanked. Besides, I can only heal those that are close to me."

"What spells did you prepare for the day, Thuvian? It would be good to know what kind of magic we can count"

[sblock] Same here. I thought we were moving to the caravan. Suggestions on the new formation?


[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 28, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 11:50 - North of Thornbury ~*_

You continued down the Trade Road, leaving the side trail behind.

A short while later, you arrived at a seen of some overturned wagons.  There were flies buzzing around the corpses of several bodies, the  caravan drivers and a few guards by their clothes.  Some were  dismembered, others were shot with arrows.  There were no sign of the  horses.  There were some broken containers, but the contents of the  wagons were all gone.

[sblock=Tactical Map]





[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]

Party Status:

```
Ru:        39/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining; 
Thuvian:   27/27 HP remaining; 
   Nora:   13/13 HP remaining;
Rhas:     55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   52/52 HP remaining;
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 0/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 0/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 0/2;
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 0/5, 2nd 0/4, 3rd 0/3
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 0/5
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]Well, I provided you a crossroads and when I read the exchange I did not get a complete sense of what you were all doing. Thank you for bringing up marching order, JS45. You can go double file on the Trade Road.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Mar 28, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






"And once again the eat-anything gnolls leave behind bodies," Ru says with a frown. Then he shrugs. 

"All right, Ponytail," he says to Umthirn. "Since the others are all better at range, how about you and I take a look around what's bound to be a scene with a lovely odor, see what there is to see while our friends keep some distance in case we need cover?"

[sblock=ooc]Not sure if the previous Perception was for moving along the trail or for approaching / searching the site. In case you need another for the searching (Ru's also not going to be shy about checking bodies). Planning to start with the forward wagon and work his way back along the bodies / wagons:

Perception? (1d20+7=18)[/sblock]



[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 39/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 45/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 28, 2014)

"Just stick next to me, Miss.  I prefer the crossbow, but I'm na' bad with an axe either, when the need arises."  That said, Rhas cocks his weapon and follows Ru and Umthirn at a distance.

[sblock=OOC]Rhas will stay about 20-30 feet back from Ru and Umthirn, and will watch the woods and skies for an attack.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+7, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Mar 29, 2014)

[sblock=GM Note]The Perception was for me to have on file, don't worry about what it was for or when I will use it. Meta-gaming bad. 

Btw, I will be AFK for 4-5 days, go ahead and do what you want with this scene and free roleplay for a bit. You are not going to get ambushed here just because I posted a tactical grid.[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Mar 29, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]Sorry about the lack of posting lately. I just started a second job that puts me at 6 days of work, sometimes all 7. My energy levels are not appreciating the bank account's gains.[/sblock]

Earlier:
"Some standard protective spells and other useful spells for myself and the party, notably including several preparations of protection from evil and fly, and the ability to call in reinforcements. It is not what I would have preferred for the situation, but it is an improvement; I can only hope it's enough of an improvement."

--------------
At the scene:
"Ugh, can't these idiots at least have the decency to clean up after themselves?"

[sblock=ministats]Thuvian Darklight
AC: 14 (Touch 13, Flatfooted 11)
HP: 27/27 Initiative: +3
Perception : +6 Sense Motive: +1
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +5
Current Weapon in Hand:
Current Conditions in Place:

Magic:
CL 5; +9 Concentration (+13 Casting Defensively); SR +5
Extended Illusion (2 round beyond concentration)
1st level Sapphire of Power - unused
+4 to Spellcraft DC to identify spells cast

Darkness 1/1

Cantrips - Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation
1st - Mage Armor, Protection from Evil (3), Vanish
2nd - Invisibility, Mirror Image, Summon Monster II (2)
3rd - Fly (2), Major Image[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Mar 31, 2014)

Rhas slowly advances when the all-clear is called.  He raises a bushy eyebrow at Thuvian.  "In my experience, tidiness is no' generally a trait of your average bandit.  Feh.  Anyone know if Captain Porridge-for-Brains will be sending a crew out to collect the bodies or or no?  Poor buggers deserve a decent burial at least.  It it's up ta us, I'd put 'em right by the side of the road, with a big sign over 'em that says, 'Watch out for highwaymen because the bloody Thornbury town guard can't be arsed.  An' have a wonderful day!'" 

[sblock=OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+7, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Apr 1, 2014)

"Yeah, I think moving them out of the road would be the least we could do. See if there's any indication of the way they came and went too" Damaris agrees with Rhas "But lets not put any signs... yet. Please?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 2, 2014)

"Don't worry lass.  He's just messn around.  Dwarven humor s' all" 

Umthirm starts moving forward to get a closer look at the wreckage, keeping an eye on his surroundings as he moves forward to get a good look at the closest body.
[sblock=OOC]
Move to I30, then heal check to investigate body: 1d20+3=17
[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 17(Touch 17, Flatfooted 14)
HP: 52/52

Initiative: +4 Movement: 30'
Perception: +11 Sense Motive: +11 Acrobatics: +10 ( +5 with jump checks)
CMB: +8 (10 w/ Grapple) CMD: 23 (25 vs Grapple/27 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +7&% Reflex: +7&* Will: +8&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 16) 5/5
Exploit Weakness against Target: No
Bonus To hit Active (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): +2 to hit  / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +7 1d8+5+1d6 or +7/+7 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 4, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 11:51 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_

The corpses appeared to be dead for less than a day, but at least several hours ago. There were still a few arrows in some and others had deep gashes, even removed appendages from being cleaved off.

There were no bodies other than those that looked to be a part of the caravan. So if the alleged gnolls took losses, they did not leave them behind.

The wagons did not have anything of value left in them.

[sblock=Tactical Map]





[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]

Party Status:

```
Ru:        39/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining; 
Thuvian:   27/27 HP remaining; 
   Nora:   13/13 HP remaining;
Rhas:     55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   52/52 HP remaining;
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 0/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 0/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 0/2;
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 0/5, 2nd 0/4, 3rd 0/3
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 0/5
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Apr 4, 2014)

"Uhmm... Ru, do you see any tracks? They should have left some clues on what direction they left, right?" Damaris walks closer to the corpses. _"Poor bastards..."_ she whispers a little sad and shakes her head.  She will help to drag them out of the road.

[sblock=OOC] Move Damaris to J29. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 7, 2014)

Ensuring that his acidic amulet is disabled for now, Umthirm starts lifting up the bodies carefully, and starts placing them on the side of the road.  He tries to stay out of Ru's way until the man can find where the tracks start.  
[sblock=OOC]
Start placing the bodies off the road until he's lifted all the bodies out of the way.  

1d20+11=25 OK, my brain put in Ru for the roll for some reason, but it's Umthirm's....my bad.
[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 17(Touch 17, Flatfooted 14)
HP: 52/52

Initiative: +4 Movement: 30'
Perception: +11 Sense Motive: +11 Acrobatics: +10 ( +5 with jump checks)
CMB: +8 (10 w/ Grapple) CMD: 23 (25 vs Grapple/27 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +7&% Reflex: +7&* Will: +8&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 16) 5/5
Exploit Weakness against Target: No
Bonus To hit Active (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): +2 to hit  / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +7 1d8+5+1d6 or +7/+7 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:

[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## Systole (Apr 7, 2014)

Rhas looks back and forth between Umthirn and Damaris for a moment.  "Oh ... aye.  Just a bit of a chuckle.  Tha's me, quite the old kidder and such," he says.  He looks at Ru as the man is asked to track and then shakes his head.  "It's no' your field of expertise, is it, lad?  It's no' mine either, but I suppose between the two of us we might be able to muddle through it." 

[sblock=OOC]I think Rhas' +5 Survival is the best in the group.  If anyone wants to throw an Aid Another, it ... probably still wouldn't help.  If I'm mistaken and someone'sa better tracker, Rhas will be the one aiding another.  Survival (1d20+5=12)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+7, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 8, 2014)

Thuvian watches quietly, not being of much use in the immediate situation, and not particularly thrilled about being near targets for carrion predators.

[sblock=ooc]Sorry about the lack of posts; work sucks.[/sblock]

[sblock=ministats]Thuvian Darklight
AC: 14 (Touch 13, Flatfooted 11)
HP: 27/27 Initiative: +3
Perception : +6 Sense Motive: +1
CMB: +2 CMD: 15
Fort: +2 Reflex: +4 Will: +5
Current Weapon in Hand:
Current Conditions in Place:

Magic:
CL 5; +9 Concentration (+13 Casting Defensively); SR +5
Extended Illusion (2 round beyond concentration)
1st level Sapphire of Power - unused
+4 to Spellcraft DC to identify spells cast

Darkness 1/1

Cantrips - Acid Splash, Detect Magic, Ghost Sound, Prestidigitation
1st - Mage Armor, Protection from Evil (3), Vanish
2nd - Invisibility, Mirror Image, Summon Monster II (2)
3rd - Fly (2), Major Image[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 9, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 11:51 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_

Ru (NPC'd) looked a bit sheepish, “Yeah, my area of expertise… I am not the most skilled actually, but I will give it a shot.”

With the aid of Rhas, he was able to find some tracks amongst the chaos of the footprints and hoofprints on the trade road. There was clearly evidence of the battle and there were footprints that were like paws that were most likely made by gnolls. There were hoof marks from the horses that were no longer present and the booted prints of the caravaners. 

However, none of those prints showed direction of travel to or from the battle by the gnoll ambushers. There were also no tracks of the horses leaving the scene either.

There were only two sets of tracks made by a single booted humanoid in each case that were fresh enough to have been since the battle. One set led east and the other led northeast. There were also gnoll tracks heading after the prints leading east.

[sblock=Tactical Map]





[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]

Party Status:

```
Ru:        39/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining; 
Thuvian:   27/27 HP remaining; 
   Nora:   13/13 HP remaining;
Rhas:     55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   52/52 HP remaining;
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 0/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 0/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 0/2;
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 0/5, 2nd 0/4, 3rd 0/3
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 0/5
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Apr 9, 2014)

"Uhm... do you think those foot prints were from the guy who escaped?" Damaris points to the ones on the northern side. "Do you think the ones in this side are from the same person... or perhaps another merchant managed to flee, perhaps? What do you think?"


"In any case, I think we should head east with care to looks after the gnolls." she suggests the others, but will wait to hear what everyone else thinks.


----------



## Systole (Apr 10, 2014)

Rhas peers at the tracks, pondering.  "I'd guess that the tracks to the northwest are from the runner.  Which'd mean the doggie tracks to the east are where we're want to go.  But there's summat strange goin' on.  Where are the horses?" 

[sblock=OOC][/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+7, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 10, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*

Ru frowns.

"He's right," Ru agrees with Ironeyes. "Horses are much heavier than people, and they certainly aren't concerned with covering their tracks. They should be the easiest to find, but they aren't here. 

"But without tracks to follow ..." he shrugs. "Might be a setup, but the gnoll tracks are about the only lead we have for now. I can try to range ahead a bit, since I can be pretty quiet when need be. Princess, how far does that message magic carry?"

[sblock=ooc]Ru has a +11 stealth (+12 if he stands still). He could range ahead as far as Message carries and use that to warn the others if he notices anyone?[/sblock] 

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 39/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 45/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 11, 2014)

"Not alone ya not.  May not be as silent as ya, but I can stay quiet if I need to be."  Umthirm pats the black haired man on the shoulder

"At any rate, seems like we be headed east looking for them gnolls.  Keep ya eyes peeled."

[sblock=OOC]
With only a +8 to Stealth Umthirm's not that quiet, but he has some ranks in it at least. So Ru and Umthirm can scout ahead a little bit (like 30'?) then our ranged group can be follow us.
[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 17(Touch 17, Flatfooted 14)
HP: 52/52

Initiative: +4 Movement: 30'
Perception: +11 Sense Motive: +11 Acrobatics: +10 ( +5 with jump checks)
CMB: +8 (10 w/ Grapple) CMD: 23 (25 vs Grapple/27 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +7&% Reflex: +7&* Will: +8&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 16) 5/5
Exploit Weakness against Target: No
Bonus To hit Active (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): +2 to hit  / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +7 1d8+5+1d6 or +7/+7 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:

[/sblock]


----------



## sunshadow21 (Apr 14, 2014)

[sblock=Bad News]I hate to do this, but I am going to have to  pull out of the game and LPF for a while. I've had one day off in the  last month, and in order to get my financial house the foundation it  needs, my work schedule is going to have to stay that way for at least  several more months. I just don't have the time or energy that these  games deserve, so it's time to cut my losses in the hopes that reducing  distractions will hasten the arrival of the day that they are no longer  distractions. Feel free to DMPC Thuvian as needed to keep the adventure  moving, and I hope to return to LPF sooner rather than later.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 14, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 11:52 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_

Ru and Umthirm followed the pair of footprints eastward into the undergrowth. The booted pair and the single gnoll pair appeared to be moving fast. The trail they left turned southward and you see the body of a caravan driver after several more feet. The human had a broken arrow protruding from its back.

The gnoll tracks continued all the way to the body, but were not running the last 20 feet. From where the body lay, the gnoll’s trail disappeared in a westerly direction taking the most direct line back to the Trade Road.

[sblock=Tactical Map]





[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]

Party Status:

```
Ru:        39/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining; 
Thuvian:   27/27 HP remaining; 
   Nora:   13/13 HP remaining;
Rhas:     55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   52/52 HP remaining;
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 0/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 0/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 0/2;
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 0/5, 2nd 0/4, 3rd 0/3
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 0/5
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Notes]I did not really see a true plan yet, but I went and updated based on what I think you are doing while you try and decide what’s going on. While this is not really a skill challenge, it certainly provides from some RPing and thinking to justify the earned TBX/TBG. 

Thuvian is going to be making an exit back to Thornbury as soon as I come up with a creative reason. I will not be NPCing him to drag him along.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 14, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*

As they reach the body, and note the tracks going back the way they'd come, Ru's shoulder's slump slightly. He quickly shakes it off, pointing his first two fingers first to his own eyes, then to his dwarven companion, raising his own eyebrows as he then jabs his thumb to the body: _Keep an eye out, I'm searching the body._

As quickly as he can, Ru checks the body for anything of value -- either financial or informational. When he's finished, he points his chin back the way they came, moving to meet back up with the others.

[sblock=ooc]Following this trail like this was my intent, so works for me. I'll hold off posting talking to the others to make sure there isn't anything more convoluted in the works. 

Sorry to see you go SS21, but as always, real life comes first! Best of luck, and hopefully things even out again for you soon so that you can enjoy hobbies again! [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 39/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 45/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Apr 14, 2014)

Damaris stays on her guard, waiting for the others to come back. If Ru shares the information Damaris wonders how can a pack of gnolls and horses disappear in thin air? 

[sblock] I'm a little busy still, but I'm sure I'll be able to have more time in the week. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 15, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 11:52 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_

After looking over the body, all Ru did not find anything unusual. There was evidence that someone had searched the body already and taken everything or anything of value. All of the bodies at the ambush sight must have been searched by the victors already.

[sblock=Tactical Map]





[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]

Party Status:

```
Ru:        39/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining; 
Thuvian:   27/27 HP remaining; 
   Nora:   13/13 HP remaining;
Rhas:     55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   52/52 HP remaining;
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 0/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 0/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 0/2;
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 0/5, 2nd 0/4, 3rd 0/3
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 0/5
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 15, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






Ru sighs, shaking his head to tell his dwarven companion he's found nothing, then leads them back along the tracks to the others.

"Whoever he was, they chased him down and looted him," Ru says, shaking his head, though whether that's for the fate of the man or the fact he'd already been looted isn't entirely clear. The Southerner doesn't belabor the point, though, indicating the other set of tracks.

"It might be they disappeared, or it might just be I'm horrible at this wilderness gobbledygook," Ru says with a wry grin as Damaris wonders about the disappearances. 

"There's still these, though, and no canines attached this time. My best guess is it's probably the poor sod who came stumbling into town, but we won't know until we take a look. Ponytail?" He gestures towards the tracks to lead Umthirn forward again, bidding the others stay back a bit so that they might move quietly. 

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 39/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 45/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 15, 2014)

Once Ru was done with searching the body, Umthrim picked it up and carried it back to the road, lest it be forgotten in the weeds to decay by itself.

"What if they were not normal horses?  Is there some spell for magical horses? Might explain where they vanished to?"

Once Ru is ready to move on, Umthirm nods and says "Ya, let's get going."
[sblock=OOC]
My brain is blanking on anything smart right now, sorry.  I feel like we are missing something, but I can't focus on anything except work.  GAH!
[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 17(Touch 17, Flatfooted 14)
HP: 52/52

Initiative: +4 Movement: 30'
Perception: +11 Sense Motive: +11 Acrobatics: +10 ( +5 with jump checks)
CMB: +8 (10 w/ Grapple) CMD: 23 (25 vs Grapple/27 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +7&% Reflex: +7&* Will: +8&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 16) 5/5
Exploit Weakness against Target: No
Bonus To hit Active (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): +2 to hit  / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +7 1d8+5+1d6 or +7/+7 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 15, 2014)

Rhas sighs.  "Well, let's get the bodies out of the road, at least.  Then we'll follow the tracks, as it's all we've got to go on for now." 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+7, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 16, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 11:54 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_

After depositing the body with the arrow in its back with the others, you investigated the other set of tracks.

The caravan guard, as evidenced when Ru and Umthrim found him, was not as far from the road. He had an arrow stuck in his arm, but the killing blow was a deep cut from his collar bone to his navel that made a bloody mess of his chest and nearly decapitated him.

There was a few prints near the body on the west side, but after searching around a bit more the duo could not find any more. It appeared that a gnoll killed the guard with an axe or sword, but left no tracks coming or going.

Thuvian thought about the conundrum. “There could be a number of explanations in the magical realm. Maybe there are no tracks because they did not leave any. I have a spell to fly and also know of simple spells that can create floating disks to carry things.”


[sblock=Tactical Map]





[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]

Party Status:

```
Ru:        39/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining; 
Thuvian:   27/27 HP remaining; 
   Nora:   13/13 HP remaining;
Rhas:     55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   52/52 HP remaining;
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 0/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 0/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 0/2;
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 0/5, 2nd 0/4, 3rd 0/3
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 0/5
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock][sblock=OOC Note]I rolled Knowledge Arcane skills for Thuvian to provide some possible clues. I would caution against metagaming them though. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 16, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






Ru helps Umthirn with the second body, taking it to where the party has placed the others, then he sighs.

"Maybe," Ru concedes to Thuvian's greater magical knowledge, "But if they have spells like yours, Shadow, why are they slumming around raiding pretty fabric? And I still don't understand those gluttons not taking a drumstick or two to snack on along the way, if you catch my meaning?" here he glances to the bodies. 

The Rhat'matani takes a brief survey of the area, considering. 

"If they did use magic, could you or Princess see it? Is it the kind of thing we could follow?" he asks, including Damaris in his query now. "If not, I'm pretty much out of ideas, I'm afraid. We can wander further up or back the road, but by and large, I don't know how to find dogs that haven't left a trace we can find. We passed that other trail a while back, but if they're able enough not to leave a trail, I can't imagine why they're following something as easy to find as a road."

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 39/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 45/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Apr 16, 2014)

"Maybe we are not looking this right... what if... I don't know, what if they have a hidden den around here. Underground perhaps?" Damaris will cast Detect Magic and look around the place where the horses' tracks disappear first. If nothing comes up, she will ask Ru to lead her where the other tracks stop and check there too.


[sblock=OOC] Knowledge Arcana 1d20+8=21

Spellcraft 1d20+9=16 [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 17, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 11:54 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_

Scanning the area, there were no active auras for Damaris to find. Though, she knows that was hardly revealing. It would take an overwhelming magical aura to still be present after an hour.

Thuvian asked, “So they did not hide their tracks in that direction.” he gestured to southeast where you brought back the driver’s body killed by an arrow.

“But there are very little tracks by the butchered guard. They did not conceal the tracks here on road, either. We have not found any tracks left by the escaped driver yet, either. Does this suggest anything to you all?”

The wizard was smart, but tracking gnolls and understanding their tactics and methods was not something he had experience with.


[sblock=Tactical Map]





[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]

Party Status:

```
Ru:        39/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining; 
Thuvian:   27/27 HP remaining; 
   Nora:   13/13 HP remaining;
Rhas:     55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   52/52 HP remaining;
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 0/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 0/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 0/2;
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 0/5, 2nd 0/4, 3rd 0/3
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 0/5
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 17, 2014)

Rhas peers at Thuvian.  "The tracks to the northwest ... are the no' the escaped guard?  If not, I'd guess this is all some sort of setup.  Or there's magicky shifting about involved, wi' other planes and such." 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+7, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 17, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






Ru sighs again.

"If you're asking me, I'm inclined to believe our little victim back in town may not be anything of the sort," Ru responds to Thuvian. "It's already clear the gnolls didn't or couldn't hide their tracks when they were giving chase. I certainly don't imagine a common caravan guard would have more advanced abilities in that regard than career raiders: If you remember, he said he escaped by running as fast as he could for as long as he could. So unless our little man back at the village had magical powers he wasn't sharing, I don't imagine he hid his own trail. 

"Which means he wasn't hurrying, and / or he had help in masking his presence.

"I'd say we should warn Thornbury, but Destrani made it clear he didn't need our help," he says with a shrug and a colder turn in his tone. "I spent most of my childhood getting spat on for being the wrong kind of person; I'm not wasting my skills on someone doing the north's version of the same thing to me now."

The swarthy Rhat'matani's gaze rests a bit longer on the soft-hearted Damaris as he makes his declaration: _Please don't ask me to, Princess._


[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 39/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 45/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 17, 2014)

Rhas looks at Damaris and gives a nod in Ru's direction.  "I'm inclined to agree wi' him.  If Captain Whathisbloodyname has a wolf in the fold, then by my way o' thinking, it's a wolf he's bought and paid for, right proper.  Let him keep it." 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+7, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Apr 17, 2014)

Damaris sighs and shakes her head.  "Look, Ru, I understand the Captain has a stick deep up his-...*ehem*... but the thing is, those people are not to blame for his actions. My village had our share of globin problems and I know they need the warning. We still have to take the road back that way, so if we are passing... I won't force you to talk to them or anything, but I can't let it pass just like that. I'll do it. I'll tell them. " she says in a resolute tone, there's no talking her out of it. 

"Even then, that doesn't explain where the gnoll went after this... I believe they are still around here"


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 18, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 11:54 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_

Thuvian shrugged, “Well, it is true that we did not question the survivor, so he could have been lying. But his injuries and appearance looked convincing enough.”

“Maybe he ran down the road instead during the confusion of the battle. It certainly appears that the one who ran into the woods did not make it,” he gestured to the body you brought back with the arrow in the back.

Looking at the Trade Road’s hard packed earth, there were several partial prints at the edges where the turf was softer. But outside of the most recent hoof prints, you cannot really tell much based upon your skill (or lack thereof) as trackers. Even though you did not disguise your own prints, you would have a hard time tracking them back down the road to Thornbury.

[sblock=Tactical Map]






[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]

Party Status:

```
Ru:        39/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining; 
Thuvian:   27/27 HP remaining; 
   Nora:   13/13 HP remaining;
Rhas:     55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   52/52 HP remaining;
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 0/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 0/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 0/2;
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 0/5, 2nd 0/4, 3rd 0/3
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 0/5
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 18, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






Ru shrugs.

"It's possible, Shadow," Ru admits. "Like I said, I'm not very good at this kind of thing. But without tracks, I've also not got many ideas on where else we might go."

He's steadfastly ignored Damaris' declaration to reply to the wizard first, but finally, his shoulders slump and he turns to her.

"Some day you're going to teach me how to make people do what I want with those puppy dog eyes, Princess," he say, then winks, adding, "Not that I don't have a few tricks of my own, but a fellow likes to have as many tools as he can."

"Without a good indication of direction, I guess one's as good as another," he admits. "How about we check that side trail a little ways back? If we don't find the gnolls then, you can offer youself to Captain Stinkface's tender mercies with a warning. I promise I won't even call him Captain Stinkface.

"Not when he can hear me, at least."

[sblock=ooc]I'm largely out of ideas. As in the previous posts, it's hard to justify Ru in character going back to help the town; he's fairly selfish and amoral, and has a history of very much not liking folks who talk down to him (everyone needs a failing  ).  But with no other good options presenting themselves, and since he's got a soft spot for Damaris and Thuvian after they survived what they did, he can be dragged along. 

Though he's not past dragging his feet a little by exploring the side trail.  [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 39/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 45/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Apr 21, 2014)

"Thank you Ru" Damaris nods and offers a smile. "There's no rush in going back. Let's take a last look..."

She will think deeply on the problem at hand. 

[sblock] 

Damaris will use Lore Master and Take 20 on her Knowledge Arcana to a total of 28. Then take 10 on K.Local (18) and K.Nature (17) to recall any other information that could help them resolve this mystery. 

BTW, I'll be a little busy this week. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 23, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 11:54 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_

Thuvian offered, “Well, I can summon my magical steed and gallop back to town and find out if there was more to be learned from the wounded survivor. While the rest of you continue to look and search around, maybe I will learn something and I can race back.”

Damaris recalled much the same arcane lore as Thuvian when it came to spells. But she did remember that druids can be capable of passing without a trace in the forest and have certain spells to aid others to do so.

[sblock=Tactical Map]





[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]

Party Status:

```
Ru:        39/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining; 
Thuvian:   27/27 HP remaining; 
   Nora:   13/13 HP remaining;
Rhas:     55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   52/52 HP remaining;
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 0/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 0/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 0/2;
  Thuvian: Dark 0/1; Blind Dark 0/7; Spells 1st 0/5, 2nd 0/4, 3rd 0/3
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 0/5
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock][sblock=OOC]Bump for Systole. We currently only have three players in the group now. So I need participation for everyone. I know you guys are struggling with the clues, but there are things you can do and guesses you can make. Brainstorming IC might be useful?[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 23, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






Ru shrugs. 

"Works for me," Ru says of Thuvian's offer. "The closer to 'never again' I see of Captain Stinkypants, the happier I'll be."

He takes one last sweep through the site at Damaris' urging, though sifting through, he doesn't seem to notice anything new that pops out at him.  

"Hacked up bodies don't seem to tell me a direction, so I'm for trying the side road back thataway," he points with one of his Wakizashi. " We can head further down this road, but since it's the direction the caravan was coming from, I'd think they'd have been ambushed further up that way if that was the direction of Gnoll-or-not central."

[sblock=ooc]I don't believe you can re-roll Perception, can you? I read back through the other posts and nothing popped out at me, so as above: try the side road or keep going on the road we're on. I figure try the side road because it's there.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 39/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 45/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 24, 2014)

[sblock=GM Note]







			
				JK said:
			
		

> I don't believe you can re-roll Perception, can you? I read back through the other posts and nothing popped out at me, so as above: try the side road or keep going on the road we're on. I figure try the side road because it's there.



You can re-roll Perception for searching. You can take 2 minutes per 5x5ft area to Take 20. 

  For most cases, the Perception checks you cannot re-roll are ones that you only get one chance to spot or hear something. 

  The rolls I asked for so long ago are banked for kicking off an encounter later and not related to any actions you have taken.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Apr 24, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]Okay, let's just take 20, then: 27 on the search. Since there's nothing really pointing one direction or another, might as well be as exhaustive as possible looking for clues at the only site we have[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Apr 24, 2014)

"A druid" Damaris claps her hands suddenly remembering something. "Druids can pass without trace, leave no clue behind... AND they can help others do the same"

"A gnoll druid?"

Damaris will help searching too, taking her time to go about. 

[sblock] Gotta run. Take 20 on perception too [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Apr 24, 2014)

Rhas shrugs.  "Well, there ya go.  If it's one o' them nature-specialty types, I imagine we aren't going to find 'em.  O' course, I imagine we could get them to come to us if we set a bit of a forest fire.  Or if they're just thieves, we could walk along down the road saying, 'Oh, worry, worry me.  This pouch full o' gold and precious gems is so heavy.'  Tha'd get their attention." 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+7, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Apr 25, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 11:54 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_

Thuvian casts his spell and the riding horse he spoke of magically appeared with his summons. “Good luck. I shall return if I learn something.”

“Where should I look if you are not on the Trade Road? Will you leave me a marker to follow?” After you answered his questions, he galloped away down the road.

The rest of you started scouring the roadside in the area of the ambush. After several minutes, you have found that there was no attempt made to conceal tracks along the road itself or on the east side of it.  But there are a few points were a print is heading away from the road, but after 5 feet there was no trace that you could discern.

Farther south along the road, you stop seeing signs of the battle on the softer turf along the edge. But near the bolder, there was another booted print and you found a place where someone must have hid behind the large rock.

[sblock=Tactical Map]





[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]

Party Status:

```
Ru:        39/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining; 
Rhas:     55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   52/52 HP remaining;
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 0/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 0/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 0/2;
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 0/5
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 28, 2014)

"Hmm...I think I can make scatche with tha dagger ta point ya.  Look for this marker"

Kneeling down in the dirt, Umthrim pulls out his dagger and makes a small arrow, but with only one line on the head (OOC: think an L, but at more of an angle for the second line.)

"I'll leave it every 100 feet or so.  That work for ya?"

----------------

Having no real sense of tracking, but an understanding of battle, Umthirm tries to reason aloud the circumstances.  "We got some of tem Gnolls hidding behind this rock, waiting for an ambush.  Deal with the primary guard, then go backwards and kill em.  Pretty standard stuff.  Except we can't track the foot prints cause of tha stoopid druid hiding them for everyone."

A growl of frustration as Umthirm scowwls.  "Damned to all evil planes, tracking things that don't make tracks can't be done.  It's gonna be easier to have it find us then find them."


[sblock=OOC]
I am really really sorry for my lack of posting.  I am trying to find time during lunch to update now a days, but most times i'm working through it.  Our primary network card for our server melted (yes, that can happen...), which jacked alot of things up...

At this point we need something with scent to track blood, but even that is warded by level 1 druid magic.  Track druids is near impossible... I can't see anything else we are going to get out of this scene. At least we know what is coming...

[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 17(Touch 17, Flatfooted 14)
HP: 52/52

Initiative: +4 Movement: 30'
Perception: +11 Sense Motive: +11 Acrobatics: +10 ( +5 with jump checks)
CMB: +8 (10 w/ Grapple) CMD: 23 (25 vs Grapple/27 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +7&% Reflex: +7&* Will: +8&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 16) 5/5
Exploit Weakness against Target: No
Bonus To hit Active (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): +2 to hit  / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +7 1d8+5+1d6 or +7/+7 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:

[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Apr 29, 2014)

Damaris sighs looking at the new clues down the road. She will look around this area too. "Let's see here."


Perception check (1d20+7=22)


----------



## jkason (Apr 29, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






[sblock=ooc]Okay, I _swear_ I wrote a reply end of last week. I even remember most of it, including the fact that I misread the post and thought there were only masked tracks leaving to the east, not on both sides like it seems  now that I'm re-reading. I have no idea what the heck happened. I'm really sorry, guys...[/sblock]

Ru nods to Umthrim's assessment.

"No reason I can see why our runner would have stopped at the rock, so I imagine the attack started here. We can't track them, and with track hiding happening in both directions--" Ru points with one blade to the spots they discovered, "I'm not even sure I've got a good direction to pick. But since this is where they ambushed, I'm making a guess that they aren't camping further up the road. The side trail seems the best bet for a place to start as any, then."

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 39/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 45/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 2, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 11:54 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_

Thuvian nodded at the plan before galloping off.

Searching around, you did not find more tracks in the undergrowth near the rock. The prints you did find could explain a humanoid wearing boots to step from the road to hide behind the boulder and then return to the road.

You recalled that the trail that departed from the Trade Road was about 10-15 minutes walking back the way you came from. The trail had appeared to head northwest from the Trade Road. You also remembered that the locals mentioned the abandoned farm up in this same general area.

[sblock=Tactical Map]





[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]

Party Status:

```
Ru:        39/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining; 
Rhas:     55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   52/52 HP remaining;
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 0/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 0/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 0/2;
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 0/5
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 2, 2014)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*






"If I wanted someplace to house a group of bandits, I could do worse than an abandoned farm," Ru says as the group remembers mention of the place. "Let's see what there is to see, at least."

[sblock=ooc]Ru will take front with Umthrim, since he should be near to his flank partner, and the two of them can move a little sneakier if the need arises.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 39/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 45/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (May 2, 2014)

Damaris agrees with Ru and will follow him in the look for the abandoned farm. 

[sblock] Perception 1d20+7=15 in case needed

Sorry, been busy. Will post more this weekend.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 5, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 12:25 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_

You traveled back down the Trade Road until you found the side trail or road that headed northwest. The overgrown road was not showing signs of recent use and about 20 minutes later it opened up into a large clearing in the forest.





Charred foundations were all that really remained of the buildings of the abandoned farmstead. The broken brickwork chimney at the end of one foundation implied it must have been the farmhouse itself. The other was probably a barn. Much of the timber planking was either removed or burned.

Green vines twined about the blackened timbers that remained, indicating the fire had happened at least a season ago.

[sblock=Tactical Map]





[/sblock][sblock=Combat Information]

Party Status:

```
Ru:        39/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   27/27 HP remaining; 
Rhas:     55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   52/52 HP remaining;
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 0/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 0/12; Spells 1st 0/4, 2nd 0/2;
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 0/5
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 5, 2014)

*Ru Brike, human ninja*






Ru sighs. 

"It was probably too much to hope our little buddies would be our throwing us a welcome party," he says, surveying the scene. "It seems like it's been awhile, but since we're here, we might as well poke around. If nothing else, this seems like it might make a decent campsite for the night, and we can sleep on our next move. Princess, you mind giving the place a once-over with your magic eyes? I'll start with my more mundane, though no less charming, set."

[sblock=ooc]As above. Take 20 searching the squares that contain the ruins of the house and barn. It'll take a while, but like he said, it seems as good a place to camp as any. [/sblock]



[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 39/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 45/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 5, 2014)

Rhas peers up at the sky and cocks his crossbow.  "Looks overgrown, but wi' the leafwalkers about ... I confess to feeling a wee bit of unease.  I'll watch your back while you have a search, aye?" 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+7, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (May 6, 2014)

"Woudn't want anyone less watching over it." Umthirm grinned back to his cousin before turning towards Ru. "Let me help ya out thar.  I'll start with on the left building if you want to cover tha right one?"

[sblock=OOC]
Umthirm will start looking over at the house first (I think that's the one on the left?).  Take 20 for a total of 31.

It will take Umthirm singnificantly less time than Ru to cover the remains of the left building, so once he's done he will move over to the right building and keep investigating.

[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 17(Touch 17, Flatfooted 14)
HP: 52/52

Initiative: +4 Movement: 30'
Perception: +11 Sense Motive: +11 Acrobatics: +10 ( +5 with jump checks)
CMB: +8 (10 w/ Grapple) CMD: 23 (25 vs Grapple/27 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +7&% Reflex: +7&* Will: +8&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 16) 5/5
Exploit Weakness against Target: No
Bonus To hit Active (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): +2 to hit  / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +7 1d8+5+1d6 or +7/+7 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:

[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 7, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 12:55 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_

You spend several minutes looking over the ruined buildings of the farm house and barn. There was a root cellar below the ground, the trap door buried under the wooden rubble. Opening it up revealed a musty, earthy odor from an empty hole in the ground. There were only the remnants of dried and rotted vegetables left behind months ago.

Damaris did not find any magical auras.

You found yourselves hungry as the noon meal time had come. You all sat on the rough wall that remained from the barn as benches to eat. After taking a break from the searching to finish a quick meal you were just about to discuss what to do next when you heard a noise coming from the northeast. You leaped to your feet as you caught sight of some hyena-headed humanoids almost successfully sneaking up on you in the undergrowth!









There were five of them in a rough skirmish line and they closed in faster once they were spotted. Most were wearing studded leather armor, carrying javelins and battleaxes. One had a chain shirt, a sword hilt visible over his shoulder, and a longbow in his hand. 

[sblock=Tactical Map]1. Dark colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than 50% of   Square for medium creatures or smaller & provides 20%(roll 1d100:   1-20 misses) concealment being bushes from ranged attacks, 50%   concealment for small creatures or prone medium ones.
2. Farm house and barn debris is difficult terrain, no cover or concealment. Dirt field is normal terrain.
3. Medium bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller         





[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Combat: Round 1





[sblock=Combat Information]Gnolls and you are aware, they acted in surprise round

Initiative:
You guys
Gnolls

Party Status:

```
Ru:        39/39 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   39/39 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   52/52 HP remaining;
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 0/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 0/12; Spells 1st 0/5, 2nd 0/3; SLA 0/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 0/5
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Gnoll 1 [AC16/Touch 10/CMD13]: 11/11hp 
Gnoll 2 [AC16/Touch 10/CMD13]: 11/11hp
Gnoll 3 [AC16/Touch 10/CMD15]: 22/22hp
Gnoll 4 [AC16/Touch 10/CMD15]: 22/22hp
Gnoll 5 [AC19/Touch 13/CMD19]: ??/??hp
```
[/sblock]         *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 1      [sblock=JS45]Here is the link to post Umthirn's picture:
http://i956.photobucket.com/albums/ae47/perrinmiller/Living Pathfinder/Umthirn_zpse1d8a42b.jpg[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (May 7, 2014)

http://i956.photobucket.com/albums/ae47/perrinmiller/Living Pathfinder/Umthirn_zpse1d8a42b.jpg 

Grinning broadly at the start of a fight Umthirm says aloud "Bout time ya scrangly mutts showed up!  Girly, you stick next to Rhas.  Let's go Ru-boy"

Slamming his right fist into his left open palm, a spark of acid starts dripping down from them.  Umthirm moves forward to engage the enemies.  He keeps one wary eye on the one wielding a bow in the back, hoping that moving first will keep them targeting him and not the weaker ones in the back.

 "Come on ya ugly suns of a female dog.  Let's get started."

[sblock=OOC]
Thanks again for the picture.  It's blocked on work, but I think it should now show for you (let me know if it does not)

Standard: Activate Corrosive amulet (i thought it was a free action.  Oh well)
Move: AM 7.  With the feather step boots I get around the difficult terrain (WOOT!).
Swift: Umthirm will use his Exploit Weakness (Defensive) ability to focus bow gnoll right now.  From what I can tell, I only need to roll when it's being used offensively, but for the defensive bonus he doesn't need to.  Let me know if you think otherwise.  He gains a +2 AC against that gnoll.

Link to ability

Also, I'll be on a MUCH needed drinking vacation until Monday starting 5/8.  He's going to keep his exploit weakness ability defensively up on the bow gnoll until he can get close enough to flurry the guy.  
[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 17(Touch 17, Flatfooted 14)
HP: 52/52

Initiative: +4 Movement: 30'
Perception: +11 Sense Motive: +11 Acrobatics: +10 ( +5 with jump checks)
CMB: +8 (10 w/ Grapple) CMD: 23 (25 vs Grapple/27 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +7&% Reflex: +7&* Will: +8&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 16) 5/5
Exploit Weakness against Target: Bow Wielding Gnoll
Bonus To hit Active (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): +2 to hit  / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +7 1d8+5+1d6 or +7/+7 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 7, 2014)

Rhas brings his crossbow up.  "Wellae, would you look at this lot!  Have at the biggun, Umthirn.  I'll clear the chaff for ye."  He curses as the arrow goes wide.

[sblock=OOC]Move to AQ9 drawing crossbow.  Shoot Gnoll 1 and miss.  Gnoll 1 (1d20+10=15, 1d10+6=14, 1d100=7)

You know what I hate?  When your test roll is wonderful and your real roll is a POS.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+7, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: None

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 7, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






Ru, whose manner had been growing more exhausted and dour as the day wore on, brightened considerably as the gnolls appeared. He raised an eyebrow as Umthrim's fists dripped acid.

"Excellent trick, Ponytail," he says with a grin to Umthrim. "I've got another that should make things fun."

The southerner clashes his twin blades together, catching the afternoon sunlight along them to cause a bright flash. When the flash is gone, so is Ru. 

"See you on their backsides," comes a disembodied whisper.

[sblock=ooc]Free: Drop Backpack to get full move speed:
Swift: Disappearing trick. 3 rounds invisible.

Full round: If I'm counting these right, I think Ru can make it to AM4: AR9, 8, 7, 6, AQ5(costs 2 for difficult), AP4 (costs 2 for even diagonal), AO4, AN4, AM4. He'd need 2 squares left to get into AM5, so he'll just burn those.

I'm going to roll AoO against Gnoll 1 in case it moves toward Umthrim. If it doesn't move into range, no worries, but I don't want to hold things up:

Invisible AoO; damage with sneak attack (1d20+10=13, 2d6=7)

Oh, for the love of... #$(&^$(.  Sigh. Oh, well. Some day Ru may actually hit someone... [/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 39/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*Invisible (2/3 rounds remaining) (+2 attacks, ignore Dex)

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 3/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 45/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (May 10, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]SORRY FOR THE DELAY! Hey Perin, those are Damaris' stats from lvl4. [/sblock]

Damaris springs to her feet and immediately starts singing a melody to bolster her friends and takes out her bow in preparations to fight.


[sblock=Actions]
Standard= Start Inspire Courage
Move= Takes out her bow[/sblock]



[sblock=Ministats]
Damaris - Bard lvl 5
HP 39/39
Init +4
AC 20 | Touch 15 | FF 16
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+2 | R+9 | W+4

Perception +7 | Sense Motive -1/10* (Vers. Perform.) | Bluff 2/10* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +10 (+1 vs males)

Masterwork Shortbow +8 (1d6)
Longsword +5 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +7 (1d4+2)

Bardic Performance: 12/12 day

Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Hideous Laughter, Silent Image 5/day. lvl2 Invisibility, Pyrotechnics, Glitter Dust 3/day
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike

Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Normal Arrows (16).

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 12, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 12:55 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_





The gnolls advanced out of the undergrowth to meet the dwarf's challenge for melee combat with battle axes. "Ya fookin' asked for it, runt!" "Yeah, we gonna et ya." The one on the left moved past Ru and his missed the opportunity to stop the warrior, but he foiled his aim to chop Umthirn. However the next two closed in and surrounded the dwarven monk. He took two light wounds from their axes.

The other battle axe-wielding gnoll came after the visible ninja and slashed him for an small wound across the ribs that Ru jsut could not avoid.





Then the gnoll archer smiled wickedly and moved in. He drew back his bow and put an arrow into Ru's side that made the gash from the axe appear trivial in comparison. "I kill ya fur da master."

[sblock=Tactical Map]1. Dark colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than 50% of   Square for medium creatures or smaller & provides 20%(roll 1d100:   1-20 misses) concealment being bushes from ranged attacks, 50%   concealment for small creatures or prone medium ones.
2. Farm house and barn debris is difficult terrain, no cover or concealment. 
3. The Dirt field is normal terrain.
4. Medium bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller         





[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2





[sblock=Combat Information]Gnoll 1 triggered Ru's AoO, missed Umthirn
Gnoll 2 hit Umthirn 8 dmg
Gnoll 3 hit Ru 8 dmg
Gnoll 4 flanked Umthirn and hit for 6 dmg
Gnoll 5 hit Ru for 12 dmg

Initiative:
You guys
Gnolls

Party Status:

```
Ru:        19/39 HP remaining; 20 dmg
Damaris:   39/39 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   38/52 HP remaining; 14 dmg
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 1/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 1/12; Spells 1st 0/5, 2nd 0/3; SLA 0/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 0/5
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Gnoll 1 [AC16/Touch 10/CMD13]: 11/11hp 
Gnoll 2 [AC16/Touch 10/CMD13]: 11/11hp
Gnoll 3 [AC16/Touch 10/CMD15]: 22/22hp
Gnoll 4 [AC16/Touch 10/CMD15]: 22/22hp
Gnoll 5 [AC19/Touch 13/CMD19]: ??/??hp
```
[/sblock]         *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 2      [sblock=JS45]The link is there, but you have to put it into  tags, that’s all. Like this:
[img]http://i956.photobucket.com/albums/ae47/perrinmiller/Living%20Pathfinder/Umthirn_zpse1d8a42b.jpg 



> From what I can tell, I only need to roll when it's being used offensively, but for the defensive bonus he doesn't need to. Let me know if you think otherwise. He gains a +2 AC against that gnoll.



I think it implies that you roll the Wisdom check either way. The defensive option is only on how you use the check result. It would be awfully powerful to get auto-success defensively where you have to roll for offensively when you are essentially doing the same thing. I rolled it for you against Gnoll 5 and it failed. 

However, near as I can tell you can continue to roll again every round succeed or fail the previous round. They did not limit the number of uses per combat or creature. CR's of Gnolls at 1, 2 or 4 based on HP. [/sblock] [sblock=jkason]The dirt field is normal terrain so your count was wrong and you have plenty of movement left-over. However, I didn't think you wanted to pop back visible any closer to the enemy.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 12, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*

[sblock=ooc]Bah. Misread it, or he'd have been in AM5 since I wanted the flank. Ah, well. Teach me to read better.[/sblock]






"Far be it for me to say I don't make a lovely gift," Ru says, forcing a grin past the pain from his wounds, "But I do think I'm a much better alive gift. I keep on giving and all that. For instance..." the ninja takes a step in, slicing with both blades at the gnoll between himself and Umthrim. While the dog man dances out of the way of one blade, the bending he does in the process exposes a large gap in the side of his armor, which Ru opens up wide with his second blade, leaving the gnoll wavering on his legs as his insides threaten to slip out.  

"Oh, and then there's the problem of hitting what you can't see," he offers, as a glint of light from his blades once again erases him from sight. 

[sblock=ooc]5' step to AM5, TWF vs. C1:

TWF, flanking attack vs. C1; Damage with Dirty Fighter; Sneak Attack Damage (1d20+8=24, 1d6+1=2, 2d6=7, 1d20+8=12, 1d6+1=5, 2d6=5)

I forgot the Inspire Courage, which actually matters here since it's just enough (bumping damage from 9 to 11) to make C1 Disabled at 0 HP.  Huzzah! 

Swift action: Vanishing Trick. They probably know where he is, but the 50% concealment is probably worth it, at least from the archer. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 19/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*Invisible (2/3 rounds remaining) (+2 attacks, ignore Dex), Inspire Courage (+2 charm fear, +2 attack / damage)

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 1/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 45/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 12, 2014)

Rhas ' hands are a blur as he loads and fires.  "Plan B, cousin!  Duck!"  A pair of bolts slam into the easternmost gnoll's throat, and it drops with a gurgle.  "So come on then, if ye think ye're hard enough!" he shouts to the remaining gnolls.

[sblock=OOC]5 ft step west, rapid shot, kill gnoll 4, moving to gnoll 1 if miraculous crit.

Rapid Shot. Gnoll 4 -> Gnoll 1. Bardsong for +2/+2 (1d20+10=21, 1d10+8=15, 1d20+10=28, 1d10+8=9)

No crit, and I forgot PBS, so that's actually 16+10 damage.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+7, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: +2/+2 Bardsong

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (May 13, 2014)

Hearing the thump of dead dog creature behind him, Umthirm smiles and says "Who tha runt now uglies?"

Taking a low stance, Umthirm delivers a quick left jab to the untouched gnoll, dropping it in a single well placed hit to the jaw.  Taking a step that didn't seem possible in between the gnolls legs, Umthirm put's his whole body into the next blow, and with a loud "KYA!" does a right straight right into the second gnolls rib cage.  

To focused on the battle, Umthirm doesn't keep a close enough eye on the bow wielding gnoll.
[sblock=OOC]
Test Post for Picture. Then, Flurry Attack on #2.  If killed, then on #3

1d20+9=21, 1d8+1d6+7=19, 1d20+9=29, 1d8+1d6+7=14  The 21 hits, dropping it.  5' step to Al6 (Hurray for Feather Step!).

Crit Threat on #3:
1d20+9=26, 1d8+1d6+7=12 Confirmed.  And 12+11 = KO'ed! ( i rolled the acid twice again, damnit...)



Exploit Weakness: Also, reading through the ability again it make sense.  Since they mentioned that the actions were both swift, and did not specify it in the second swift action, I think that may be where I assumed it was not needed.

Swift: Exploi Weakness on Gnoll (DC 14) 3 + 5 = 1d20+8=11 Failed
[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 17(Touch 17, Flatfooted 14)
HP: 52/52

Initiative: +4 Movement: 30'
Perception: +11 Sense Motive: +11 Acrobatics: +10 ( +5 with jump checks)
CMB: +8 (10 w/ Grapple) CMD: 23 (25 vs Grapple/27 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +7&% Reflex: +7&* Will: +8&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 16) 5/5
Exploit Weakness against Target: Bow Wielding Gnoll
Bonus To hit Active (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): +2 to hit  / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +7 1d8+5+1d6 or +7/+7 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:

[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (May 14, 2014)

"♫ Will you guys leave something for me? ♪"

Damaris takes a quick step ahead and imbues her attacks with a bit of magic. She lets fly a couple of arrows towards the last standing gnoll, but they miss widely....

_"Aww... Darn it"_ 

[sblock=Combat]
Free = Inspire Courage (10/12)
Swift = Arcane Strike +2 dmg
5ft step to AR9
Rapid shot vs Gnoll5
1d20+6=10, 1d6+2=4, 1d20+6=16, 1d6+2=6

No luck this time [/sblock]



[sblock=Ministats]
Damaris - Bard lvl 5
HP 39/39
Init +4
AC 20 | Touch 15 | FF 16
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+2 | R+9 | W+4

Perception +7 | Sense Motive -1/10* (Vers. Perform.) | Bluff 2/10* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +10 (+1 vs males)

Masterwork Shortbow +8 (1d6)
Longsword +5 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +7 (1d4+2)

Bardic Performance: 12/12 day

Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Hideous Laughter, Silent Image 5/day. lvl2 Invisibility, Pyrotechnics, Glitter Dust 3/day
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike

Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Normal Arrows (16).

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 15, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 12:55 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_





The gnoll Ru cut staggered from the wound b pulled back to disengage in combat. He still held the battle axe, but clutched the wound in his side to reduce the flow of blood leaking out. With the dwarf fells the two warriors beside him he was able to move away past the fallen gnoll with two crossbow bolt stuck in him.





The lone combat capable gnoll moved away from you and fired an arrow at the dwarven brawler. It was not as effective and dangerous as the shaft that took Ru, but it still wounded Umthirn. He did not have much to say with the loss of his supporting warriors, but he was not fleeing.

[sblock=Tactical Map]1. Dark colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than 50% of   Square for medium creatures or smaller & provides 20%(roll 1d100:   1-20 misses) concealment being bushes from ranged attacks, 50%   concealment for small creatures or prone medium ones.
2. Farm house and barn debris is difficult terrain, no cover or concealment. 
3. The Dirt field is normal terrain.
4. Medium bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller         





[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Combat: Round 3





[sblock=Combat Information]Gnoll 1 withdrew
Gnoll 5 hit Umthirn for 6 dmg

Initiative:
You guys
Gnolls

Party Status:

```
Ru:        19/39 HP remaining;
Damaris:   39/39 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   32/52 HP remaining; 6 dmg
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 2/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 2/12; Spells 1st 0/5, 2nd 0/3; SLA 0/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 0/5
Conditions in effect:
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Gnoll 1 [AC16/Touch 10/CMD13]: 0/11hp; Staggered
Gnoll 2 [AC0]: -8/11hp; dying
Gnoll 3 [AC0]: -2/22hp; dying
Gnoll 4 [AC0]: -5/22hp; dying
Gnoll 5 [AC19/Touch 13/CMD19]: ??/??hp
```
[/sblock]         *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 3


----------



## soulnova (May 15, 2014)

"No, you wont get way~♪"  Damaris will move closer to the staggered gnoll and let fly a deadly arrow imbued with some magic. 

"You guys look after the other one! ♫"


[sblock= Actions]
Free = Inspire Courage 9/12
Move action = AP11
Point Blank Shot + Arcane Strike 1d20+9=21, 1d6+2=6  Ugh..duh, forgot to add +2 from my Inspire Courage. That would be 23 to Hit and 8 damage.

[/sblock]



[sblock=Ministats]
Damaris - Bard lvl 5
HP 39/39
Init +4
AC 20 | Touch 15 | FF 16
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+2 | R+9 | W+4

Perception +7 | Sense Motive -1/10* (Vers. Perform.) | Bluff 2/10* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +10 (+1 vs males)

Masterwork Shortbow +8 (1d6)
Longsword +5 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +7 (1d4+2)

Bardic Performance: 9/12 day

Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Hideous Laughter, Silent Image 5/day. lvl2 Invisibility, Pyrotechnics, Glitter Dust 3/day
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike

Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Normal Arrows (16).

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 15, 2014)

Rhas nods and continues to step forward and fire.  "Nice bit a shooting, lassie." He fires a bolt hits the last gnoll in his shoulder and draws blood, but a second bolt skips off the gnoll's armor.

[sblock=OOC]5 ft step toward the gnoll and rapid shot/full attack.  Shooting big bad gnoll (1d20+10=19, 1d10+8=17, 1d100=89, 1d20+10=18, 1d10+8=16, 1d100=84)

17 damage unless Damaris wants to use a Timely Inspiration.  Personally, I think the last guy is kind of hosed so it's probably not worth the bother.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+7, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: +2/+2 Bardsong

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (May 16, 2014)

"Looks like it's just you an me ugly face."

  With swift movement, Umthirm moves adjacent to the gnoll with the bow.  His left hand punches hard into the creatures stomach, threatening to take the wind out of the creature.
[sblock=OOC]
Swift: Exploit Weakness on the bow wielding roll (d20+8 vs DC 14) 1d20+8=26 Success, gains a +2 to hit against it.

Move: With 30' of movement and ingoring difficult terrain, Umthrim can move adjacent to the gnoll.  Move to AI3 all diagonally

Standard: 1 Attack w/ Stunning Fist Attempt (DC 16 Fort save if it hits) +7 +2 (IC) + 2 (EW) 1d8+7+1d6
1d20+11=26, 1d8+1d6+7=14

[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 17(Touch 17, Flatfooted 14)
HP: 52/52

Initiative: +4 Movement: 30'
Perception: +11 Sense Motive: +11 Acrobatics: +10 ( +5 with jump checks)
CMB: +8 (10 w/ Grapple) CMD: 23 (25 vs Grapple/27 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +7&% Reflex: +7&* Will: +8&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 16) 4/5
Exploit Weakness against Target: Bow Wielding Gnoll
Bonus To hit Active (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): +2 to hit  / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +7 1d8+5+1d6 or +7/+7 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 16, 2014)

[sblock=GM Note]The three hits are going to drop Gnoll 5. That leaving Ru's action for the round. What do you want him to do since jkason is on vacation? I will NPC Ru to keep moving.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (May 16, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]
He would most likely turn around to the other 2 with a short quip, before starting to investigate the bodies. 

After we get healed up, we would want to start investigating the direction they came from, but I figured that would be after a few posts of investigating what they have on them.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 16, 2014)

[sblock=GM Note]JS45, lol.
I am not talking about RPing Ru. Combat is not over yet.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (May 16, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]
Ah, gotcha.  I was wondering why the last guy only went down with 2 hits...

If Ru can see the other things that are coming, then my guess is he would say something along those lines.  Otherwise, I still think he would immediately turn to investigate the bodies.  Since we don't know more are coming at this time, we would act like we don't.

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 16, 2014)

[sblock=GM Note]The last guy went down with 3 hits. Otherwise, I would have just had Ru attack Gnoll 5 as best he could.

Gnoll 1 is only disabled and trying to get away. This requires a player decision.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 16, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]I'm confused.  I thought Damaris killed the staggered gnoll, then Rhas hit Gnoll 5 once, then Umthirn hit Gnoll 5 once.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 16, 2014)

[sblock=GM Note]Oh, I misread that and assumed Damaris targeted Gnoll 5.

Same issue then. Gnoll 1 is down, Gnoll 5 is disabled. You want Ru to finish him?[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (May 16, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]
Yes Please.
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (May 16, 2014)

[sblock] Sorry, I was sure I had wrote "gnoll 1" on the combat actions  
I would say "finish him!"  lol [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 17, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 12:55 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_


With Damaris's arrow dropping the fleeing gnoll that was badly injured, the rest of you were free to pursue the gnoll archer.









After the two dwarves took a heavy toll, the invisible ninja went straight for the badly wounded gnoll. Heedless of death coming for him, the gnoll was not even aware of the wakizashi coming for him. His neck was exposed. Ru's blade opened up the gnoll's throat so deep the blade bit into the spinal cord and killed the gnoll instantly.

The battle was over. A few of the gnoll warriors were still bleeding out, but they were as good as dead.

[sblock=Tactical Map]1. Dark colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than 50% of   Square for medium creatures or smaller & provides 20%(roll 1d100:   1-20 misses) concealment being bushes from ranged attacks, 50%   concealment for small creatures or prone medium ones.
2. Farm house and barn debris is difficult terrain, no cover or concealment. 
3. The Dirt field is normal terrain.
4. Medium bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller         





[/sblock]







*OOC:*


Combat: Over





[sblock=Combat Information]Gnoll 5 saved versus Stunning Fist
Ru critical hit Gnoll 5, killed him
Combat over, 800XP each

Party Status:

```
Ru:        19/39 HP remaining;
Damaris:   39/39 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   32/52 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 2/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 3/12; Spells 1st 0/5, 2nd 0/3; SLA 0/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 1/5
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] [sblock=gm]I updated the 1st post for XP
Ru leveled up at combat conclusion. Level 5 on 17 May 2014 with 10,662xp[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (May 17, 2014)

Damaris stops singing and helps checking the bodies for anything of interest. 

"Well, I guess their den must be close by" she looks on the way the archer was fleeing "That looks like a sure bet. You guys wanna check it out? But before that, who needs healing?"

Damaris will also provide healing from their wands.

[sblock=actions]
Searches the bodies:
1d20+7=25, 1d20+7=8, 1d20+7=16, 1d20+7=8, 1d20+7=17
1d20+7 → [18,7] = (25)
1d20+7 → [1,7] = (8)
1d20+7 → [9,7] = (16)
1d20+7 → [1,7] = (8)
1d20+7 → [10,7] = (17) 

I guess everyone can pretty much roll for their CLW? She agrees by default to help you out with that[/sblock]


[sblock=Ministats]
Damaris - Bard lvl 5
HP 39/39
Init +4
AC 20 | Touch 15 | FF 16
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+2 | R+9 | W+4

Perception +7 | Sense Motive -1/10* (Vers. Perform.) | Bluff 2/10* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +10 (+1 vs males)

Masterwork Shortbow +8 (1d6)
Longsword +5 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +7 (1d4+2)

Bardic Performance: 9/12 day

Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Hideous Laughter, Silent Image 5/day. lvl2 Invisibility, Pyrotechnics, Glitter Dust 3/day
Spell-like ability: Message 1/day.

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike

Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Normal Arrows (16).

[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (May 19, 2014)

Taking out a wand of healing, Umthirm tosses it to Damaris while saying "Good idea lass, but first let's search the bodies and see if we can't gleam some more insight, ya? Might find something useful as well."

Once Damaris moves on to Ru, Umthirm starts his search on the gnoll who had the bow.
[sblock=OOC]
--
3 Taps with Umthirm's wand: 3d8+3=21 Wow thats a first.  Full heath

Take 10 for 21 total.  
[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 17(Touch 17, Flatfooted 14)
HP: 52/52

Initiative: +4 Movement: 30'
Perception: +11 Sense Motive: +11 Acrobatics: +10 ( +5 with jump checks)
CMB: +8 (10 w/ Grapple) CMD: 23 (25 vs Grapple/27 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +7&% Reflex: +7&* Will: +8&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 16) 5/5
Exploit Weakness against Target: Bow Wielding Gnoll
Bonus To hit Active (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): +2 to hit  / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +7 1d8+5+1d6 or +7/+7 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:
3

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 20, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*

[sblock=ooc]Dude, Ru actually managed to kill something and he leveled up. Maybe I should vacation more often, hehe. [/sblock]

Ru wipes his blades clean with a wide grin. 

"Now that's the kind of fight I prefer," he says. "Everyone we don't like being polite enough to die and leaving us their toys." he winces as he steps wroong and frowns at his wounds. He lights up quickly as Damaris makes use of the healing wand he tosses her way when she offers. He grabs his dropped backpack and pulls it over to start checking bodies. 

"Much better. Now, what kind of goodies do we have here..."


[sblock=ooc] Stats are still for 4th level, updated for the wand charges I rolled below. Working on level up. Fast stealth, extra ki, and uncanny dodge, here we come. 

CLW wand uses. (1d8+1=4, 1d8+1=5)

CLW (1d8+1=2)

CLW (1d8+1=6)[/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 36/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*Invisible (2/3 rounds remaining) (+2 attacks, ignore Dex), Inspire Courage (+2 charm fear, +2 attack / damage)

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 1/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 41/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 21, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 12:57 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_

Searching the bodies of the gnolls revealed little in the way of provisions and traveling gear. The warriors’ weapons were a mixture of regular equipment and some finely crafted melee weapons. The archer’s gear was definitely a cut about the rest with his excellently crafted bow, falchion, and chain shirt. They also had a handful of gold in their pockets.

Damaris found something else when she got a closer look at the archer. There was an unusual fleshy part attached on the back of the neck of the gnoll that would have been at the base of the neck, along the spine. It was not covered with fur like the rest of the gnoll’s body and it looked like it did not belong. It was not natural looking.  There was nothing like it on the other four warriors; it was only the archer. 

[sblock=Combat Information]
Party Status:

```
Ru:        36/39 HP remaining;
Damaris:   39/39 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   52/52 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 2/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 3/12; Spells 1st 0/5, 2nd 0/3; SLA 0/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 1/5
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] [sblock=Treasure]4 x Studded Leather Armor (100gp),2 Mwk battleaxes (620gp), 2 Battleaxes (20gp), 4 Javelins (4gp), 12gp = 756gp

Mwk chain shirt (250gp), Mwk falchion (375gp), Mwk composite longbow (+2 Str) with 40 arrows (602gp), 18gp = 1245gp[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 22, 2014)

Rhas examines the gnolls' goods and shrugs.  "Eh, could be better, could be worse.  'S worth a few good mugs of ale, anyway.  An' looking for the next sounds promising.  I'm game." 

[sblock=OOC]5 ft step toward the gnoll and rapid shot/full attack.  Shooting big bad gnoll (1d20+10=19, 1d10+8=17, 1d100=89, 1d20+10=18, 1d10+8=16, 1d100=84)

17 damage unless Damaris wants to use a Timely Inspiration.  Personally, I think the last guy is kind of hosed so it's probably not worth the bother.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+7, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: +2/+2 Bardsong

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 22, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






Ru sighs.

"Never anything shiny when you want it," he says with disappointment as they gather the gear. As Damaris leans in to examine the neck of one of the gnolls, the southerner raises an eyebrow.

"What's got your attention, Princess?" he asks. 

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 36/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*Invisible (2/3 rounds remaining) (+2 attacks, ignore Dex), Inspire Courage (+2 charm fear, +2 attack / damage)

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 1/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 41/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (May 22, 2014)

"I..." she hesitates for a second, looking at Ru with concern "Is that supposed to be there?" she says a little grossed out. "Take a look at this...just, don't touch it" she points at the strange piece of flesh on the archer. 

She casts Detect Magic and analyses the thing more closely with a stick. "Eeeeww"


[sblock] Knowledge Nature 1d20+7=25
K. Arcana  1d20+8=25
K. Planes 1d20+8=15
K. Dungeoneering 1d20+8=9  Bleh
Spellcraft  1d20+9=27 [/sblock]


_"ew, ew, ew, ew"_


----------



## jkason (May 22, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






At Damaris's reaction, Ru cracks a mischievous smile.

"Oh, now you're just toying with me, aren't you Princess?" he says, crossing the space to the gnoll archer. "Surely you've seen all there is to see on a dog back home, or did your sister keep you away from...?" His question dies on his tongue as he sees the fleshy piece the bard points him toward. 

The Rhat'matani squats by the corpse, tilting his head to get a better look while heeding Damaris's advice to avoid touching it.

"Bashu, now that's something you don't see every day. I know about gnolls, but I don't remember ever hearing that they grew ... whatever that is out the back of their necks. Maybe this is why they're leaving food behind?"

He glances up to the dwarven cousins, then. "I don't suppose either of you knows anything about strange growths and parasites? Too bad Shadow went back to town; we probably could have used that library in his head."


[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 36/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*Invisible (2/3 rounds remaining) (+2 attacks, ignore Dex), Inspire Courage (+2 charm fear, +2 attack / damage)

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 1/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 41/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 23, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 12:58 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_

Damaris had not seen anything like it before. It did not have any magical aura to it and near as she could tell it was as dead as the gnoll. However, she did find out that the gnoll’s chain shirt had a faint armor of magic to it. Studying it, she determined it was enchanted to increase its strength of protection.

[sblock=Combat Information]
Party Status:

```
Ru:        36/39 HP remaining;
Damaris:   39/39 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   52/52 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 2/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 3/12; Spells 1st 0/5, 2nd 0/3; SLA 0/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 1/5
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock] [sblock=OOC Notes]Knowledge Dungeoneering was the one you wanted unfortunately. Maybe someone else will be able to try, but the DC is 20 to learn anything.

Btw, you can roll a Heal check as well to potentially learn something about the corpse.

The gnoll archer’s armor is +1, updated 1st post[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (May 23, 2014)

Umthirm shakes his head at Ru's inquiry "Nope.  Didn't get any education that didn't involve punching someone.  Let me take a looksie and see if I can't figure it out."

Knealing down, Umthirm pulls out his dagger, and starts poking and prodding it, while observing how the part was attached.


[sblock=OOC]
Heal Check 1d20+3=20 Not bad for being untrained in it.
[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 17(Touch 17, Flatfooted 14)
HP: 52/52

Initiative: +4 Movement: 30'
Perception: +11 Sense Motive: +11 Acrobatics: +10 ( +5 with jump checks)
CMB: +8 (10 w/ Grapple) CMD: 23 (25 vs Grapple/27 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +7&% Reflex: +7&* Will: +8&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 16) 5/5
Exploit Weakness against Target: Bow Wielding Gnoll
Bonus To hit Active (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): +2 to hit  / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +7 1d8+5+1d6 or +7/+7 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:
3

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 24, 2014)

Rhas peers at the lump.  "Looks summat familiar ... think mebbe I heard about the like when I was in the mines.  Back when I was wee enough to work in the mines, anyway.  Before I got me full height.  Heh, I dunno." 

[sblock=OOC]Kungeon (1d20+4=19)

If there's a circumstance bonus from the heal, then pass.  Otherwise, no. [/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+7, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: +2/+2 Bardsong

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 26, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 12:58 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_

Poking the fleshy attachment elicited no reaction from it. Umthirn determined that it was dead already. Upon closer inspection, he could see tendrils that penetrated the gnoll's skin along the spine and the based of the neck. Looking at the wound Ru made, there were a few severed tendrils visible as they had extended deeper and towards the head from inside. He was suspecting that the creature died when the gnoll did.

Rhas had not seen anything like the thing before, but he could tell it was some sort of aberration.

[sblock=Combat Information]
Party Status:

```
Ru:        36/39 HP remaining;
Damaris:   39/39 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   52/52 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 2/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 3/12; Spells 1st 0/5, 2nd 0/3; SLA 0/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 1/5
Conditions in effect:
```
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (May 26, 2014)

_"Ew, ew, ew"_ Damaris still can't seem to get over how weird the 'thing' looks like.  "Should we torch it? I think we should torch it. Would be for the best"

If they agree she will gather some wood and burn the body of the gnoll. "Maybe we should go that way then? Follow their trail? Perhaps the other gnolls also have these things on their neck?"


----------



## jkason (May 27, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






"Fires mean smoke, Princess, and I'm not sure we want anyone coming to investigate that," Ru offers on the idea of burning the body. "Especially if we think we're moving the right direction; we might wind up drawing another patrol to us without meaning to. I'm all for ambushes, so long as we're meaning to set them," he finishes with a smile.

"Whether it was controlling our doggie or hitching a ride for another reason, there's definitely something more than hungry dog packs going on here. The way they came seems as good as any to me. Ponytail and I can range ahead a bit, hopefully catch sight of any others before they catch sight of us. How long does that whispering trick of yours work, Princess, and how far can it reach?"

[sblock=ooc]Ru won't put up a stink if the others want to burn the body, though as above he's suggesting avoiding it. 

Voting to head the direction the gnolls came from, Ru and Umthrim scouting a bit ahead as before. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 36/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*Invisible (2/3 rounds remaining) (+2 attacks, ignore Dex), Inspire Courage (+2 charm fear, +2 attack / damage)

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 1/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 41/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (May 28, 2014)

"The spell should be good for about.... uhm 140? Some 150 ft ahead of me... for 50 minutes. Yeah. You want me to cast it then? But guys... just remember, if you are too far away, I can't reach you for healing. If we fight we need to try to stick together. Alright?" 


If asked, Damaris will touch everyone on their shoulder to let them on the effect of the spell.


----------



## Systole (May 29, 2014)

"Aye, it's all fine by me, although I'm inclined to fire as well, though I cannae say exactly why.  If there's naught left for us, then let's away and ye far-rangers can have the vanguard."  

[sblock=OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+7, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: +2/+2 Bardsong

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 29, 2014)

[sblock=GM Note]There is a reason I want mechanical information given when you do things. I assume the spell Damaris casting is the Message Cantrip? However, I checked her sheet and do not see the Message Cantrip listed on her known spells.

I am waiting on a decision about burning the body, or just moving on.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (May 29, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*

"Don't worry, Princess, I've got no problem running back to all you if things go sour. I like keeping my blood on the inside. I just figured I could warn you we were coming at a run if it gets to it."

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 36/39

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +7 (+8 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +5 
*CMB:* +3 *CMD:* 17  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +8, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +6/+6, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +7, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +7, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*Invisible (2/3 rounds remaining) (+2 attacks, ignore Dex), Inspire Courage (+2 charm fear, +2 attack / damage)

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 1/3 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 41/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (May 29, 2014)

"Leave them bodies where they lie, I'd rather not alert anyone that we'd be coming.  We can always burn them later.  

Stretching his shoulder  out Umthrim looks at Ru and says "Alright then Ru-Boy, let's get going. I'll be on point, then you follow me?"


[sblock=OOC]
Looking at Damaris' Character page she selected it as a trait via magical Talent, so this casting would be her only casting of this day.

[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 17(Touch 17, Flatfooted 14)
HP: 52/52

Initiative: +4 Movement: 30'
Perception: +11 Sense Motive: +11 Acrobatics: +10 ( +5 with jump checks)
CMB: +8 (10 w/ Grapple) CMD: 23 (25 vs Grapple/27 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +7&% Reflex: +7&* Will: +8&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 16) 4/5
Exploit Weakness against Target (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): None
Bonus To hit Active: +2 to hit  / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +7 1d8+5+1d6 or +7/+7 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:
3 taps of CLW

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (May 30, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:42 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_

Umthirn and Ru started scouting and they found the places where the gnolls laid in wait for their ambush.  Someone  with woodsman skills made crude cover to keep them out of sight until  they stood up and charged forward.  But the tracks leading to those spots were not concealed  at all.  There were several back and forth through the area.

However,  after a few moments they determined that almost all of them ultimately come  from the northwest direction.  The majority came from that way in a  double line.

The leading pair followed the trail for almost a mile through the undergrowth of the forest.  There was no attempt made to conceal these tracks, the gnoll patrol's prints were far enough apart that it appeared they hurried to get to the ambush point as well.

Up ahead there was a break in the forest.

A curving embankment of earth blocked the clearing ahead, the wall not the slightest bit natural looking.  It tapered at the top to actually become a wall-like structure. Above the eight-foot tall barrier, the tops of three buildings could be seen. Two logs fitted with sharpened stakes blocked a 15 foot wide opening in the earthwork. The earthen embankment ran its way around and up a small hill on the far side, making an obvious circle around the buildings.





A gnoll paced back and forth just inside the opening in the palisade. So far there was enough undergrowth and distance keeping you from being seen.

[sblock=Combat Information]
Tactical Map:





Party Status:

```
Ru:        36/39 HP remaining;
Damaris:   39/39 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   52/52 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 2/3; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 3/12; Spells 1st 0/5, 2nd 0/3; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 1/5
Conditions in effect: Message
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (May 30, 2014)

"The patrol was what ... six o' the beasties?  Figure three of 'em in for every one of 'em out, so I'd guess at fifteen to twenty in there.  Maybe a only dozen if we're lucky.  And they done a right poor job of it, letting the cover get so close to the gate.  Ten gold says I could pick that guard off from where I stand.  If Umthirn and Ser Brike want to wait at either side o' the gate, we could bottleneck 'em and have a bit of a housecleaning.  And a quick way to duck back into the bush if it gets to be too much."  

[sblock=OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+7, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: +2/+2 Bardsong

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (May 30, 2014)

Umthirm responds in a whisper "From what I saw of Ru-Boy's abilities, that's gonna work best for us.  But first..."

Drawing a bottle of a clear blue liquid from his side, Umthirm drains it in a single gulp before holding the bottle tightly in his hand.  "We have an empty bottle if we want to distract the beastie, so we can kill it closer to the woods. Give us a chance to pull the body into the woods before approaching."
[sblock=OOC]
Pull out a bottle of Mage Armor and drain it.  +4 to AC for an hour, and now a bottle to smash for a distraction!

All of us probably can try and attack, so we can confirm it stays dead in a single attack.  Shuriken/Dagger/2 bow hits will hopefully kill it in a single strike.
[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 17 + 4(Touch 17, Flatfooted 14) + 4 
HP: 52/52

Initiative: +4 Movement: 30'
Perception: +11 Sense Motive: +11 Acrobatics: +10 ( +5 with jump checks)
CMB: +8 (10 w/ Grapple) CMD: 23 (25 vs Grapple/27 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +7&% Reflex: +7&* Will: +8&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 16) 4/5
Exploit Weakness against Target (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): None
Bonus To hit Active: +2 to hit  / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +7 1d8+5+1d6 or +7/+7 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:
3 taps of CLW
Bottle of Mage Armor Armor
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (May 30, 2014)

Damaris smirks. "If you want to take him for surprise, instead of signing I can dance. Just give me a second to prepare so I can also attack..." 

If able, one round before the signal to attack, she will start her bardic performance by dancing to inspire courage to her companions, so she can shoot too the very next round. 

[sblock=Actions]

She would need two rounds and you would need to give her a signal to do the following:
Fist round - Start Bardic Performance Inspire Courage +2 8/12
Second round - Inspire Courage 7/12 (free) + Arcane Strike (feat) + Shortbow attack

Is this ok? I'll post the rolls here as soon as I get confirmation. 

[/sblock]


[sblock=Ministats]
Damaris - Bard lvl 5
HP 39/39
Init +4
AC 20 | Touch 15 | FF 16
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+2 | R+9 | W+4

Perception +7 | Sense Motive -1/10* (Vers. Perform.) | Bluff 2/10* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +10 (+1 vs males)

Masterwork Shortbow +8 (1d6)
Longsword +5 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +7 (1d4+2)

Bardic Performance: 9/12 day

Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Hideous Laughter, Silent Image 5/day. lvl2 Invisibility, Pyrotechnics, Glitter Dust 3/day
Spell-like ability: Message 0/day.

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike

Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Normal Arrows (16).

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 2, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]







soulnova said:


> She would need two rounds and you would need to give her a signal to do the following:
> Fist round - Start Bardic Performance Inspire Courage +2 8/12
> Second round - Inspire Courage 7/12 (free) + Arcane Strike (feat) + Shortbow attack
> 
> Is this ok? I'll post the rolls here as soon as I get confirmation.



I am not sure if you are really asking me about the rules or your companions for the actions themselves. 
Mechanically, you can Inspire Courage with Perform Dance.
Once someone Initiates combat though, all bets on actions are off as we roll Initiative you take turns normally.

Btw, the target does have cover too so Flat-footed AC is effectively 20.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 2, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]
PM, what are the rules for distracting someone, via a sound or object, like the glass vial?  I know actual feinting in combat is a bluff check, but that doesn't really make sense since we are trying to lure someone out from their current post via sound.  By luring the creature away from it's post, we have a better chance of all of us hitting and killing it in a single strike, then moving the body into the woods.  Stealth maybe, to hide ourselves after throwing the bottle? I think that is our current issue right now, since we have a plan on how to deal with the gnoll once lured.

I don't think Pathfinder was really set up for this kind of Stealthy approach, but given that we want to keep out of sight for as long as possible until we get inside the camp this seems our best option.

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 2, 2014)

"I'm all for stealthy," Ru says, agreeing in principle to the plan. "I don't have much range, though, with my shuriken. Might be better if I winked out and got closer. 

"My only worry with the distraction technique is if our doggie over there decides to tell someone before he leaves his post. The fewer people know we're coming, the better off we'll be."

[sblock=ooc]I'm going to mostly defer on tactics to the others. I have to finalize Ru's level up today, but let me know[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 3, 2014)

[Sblock=GM Notes]







			
				JS45 said:
			
		

> PM, what are the rules for distracting someone, via a sound or object, like the glass vial? I know actual feinting in combat is a bluff check, but that doesn't really make sense since we are trying to lure someone out from their current post via sound. By luring the creature away from it's post, we have a better chance of all of us hitting and killing it in a single strike, then moving the body into the woods. Stealth maybe, to hide ourselves after throwing the bottle? I think that is our current issue right now, since we have a plan on how to deal with the gnoll once lured.



Not sure what skill checks really would apply for some of the ideas you might try, but this might be better solved by just RPing it and not looking at the mechanics. I can always roll a dice and if it is low, then the issue of the modifier becomes moot.


  Ultimately keeping surprise is going to require your stealth checks versus perception no matter how you play this. Since there is no mechanical rule on facing, much of the little details that you might think would come into play still get boiled down to your stealth roll anyway.

  Btw, if you were to drop prone in the undergrowth, you can effectively break LoS and receive bonuses to stealth. However, your own visible range will get reduced to 2 squares. I am unofficially letting LoS extend in the undergrowth for standing characters to about 6 squares so everyone can see the gnoll. 

  Btw, I used Take 10 on stealth for your characters and the distance penalties pretty much made the gnoll’s initial perception roll impossible when I set the scene. [/Sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 3, 2014)

Umthirm pauses before whispering "Allright, Ru-boy, it's gonna be up to you to deal the killing strike.  That  vanishing trick of your's is great for killing mooks after all.  We try and lure it close to us with the bottle smashing at the edge of the forest, so you can put your sword though it's back side.  If you don't kill it in a single strike, hopefully it will be off guard enough that you, Rhas, or Damary can get it before it calls out."
[sblock=OOC]
Sneak attack is going to be our best way to kill the thing in a single shot.  If it survives, we will pray we beat it in initiative and strike it down. Otherwise, we take as many down as we can and flee back in the woods.
[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 17 + 4(Touch 17, Flatfooted 14) + 4 
HP: 52/52

Initiative: +4 Movement: 30'
Perception: +11 Sense Motive: +11 Acrobatics: +10 ( +5 with jump checks)
CMB: +8 (10 w/ Grapple) CMD: 23 (25 vs Grapple/27 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +7&% Reflex: +7&* Will: +8&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 16) 4/5
Exploit Weakness against Target (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): None
Bonus To hit Active: +2 to hit  / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +7 1d8+5+1d6 or +7/+7 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:
3 taps of CLW
Bottle of Mage Armor Armor
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## soulnova (Jun 3, 2014)

Damaris nods at Umthirm. "Alright, if anything happens, we should meet back at the farm or at the crossroad. Everyone ready?" 



[sblock=Ministats]Damaris - Bard lvl 5
HP 39/39
Init +4
AC 20 | Touch 15 | FF 16
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+2 | R+9 | W+4

Perception +7 | Sense Motive -1/10* (Vers. Perform.) | Bluff 2/10* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +10 (+1 vs males)

Masterwork Shortbow +8 (1d6)
Longsword +5 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +7 (1d4+2)

Bardic Performance: 9/12 day

Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Hideous Laughter, Silent Image 5/day. lvl2 Invisibility, Pyrotechnics, Glitter Dust 3/day
Spell-like ability: Message 0/day.

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike

Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Normal Arrows (16).[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 3, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*

Ru nods. 

"It doesn't last very long, so if we have a way to lure him out, we'll want to do that soon's I blink out, otherwise I may fade back into view before he comes close. On the upside, if one of you can watch my backpack, I should be able to cross to him fairly quickly once I'm transparent."

[sblock=ooc]Finished the level up, about to submit him, but I at least have the mini-stats ready.

Ru took Fast Stealth for his 4th level ninja trick, which means he can move full speed without taking a stealth penalty. Given the heafty stealth bonus for moving while invisible, that should hopefully give him time to get into position while invisibled. Took Extra Ki, too, so he's not burning his last use, which is nice. He'll probably just rely on his +12 natural stealth to get to the edge of the difficult terrain before blinking out.

But, not having the slow down from the overweighted pack seems like a good idea, too. There's no stealth penalty for medium load, but with only 4 rounds of see-through, I figure distance is at a premium?[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 44/47

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +8 (+9 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +6 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +11 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +9, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +7/+7, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +8, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +8, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 3/5 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 41/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 6, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:43 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_





As you observe the gnoll's fort and discuss your plan to attack, the gnoll sentry continued his patrol across the gate.

Farther inside, you caught a glimpse of another gnoll walking around. So far, neither has spotted the four of you mostly concealed in the undergrowth of the forest.

[sblock=Combat Information]
Tactical Map:





Party Status:

```
Ru:        44/47 HP remaining;
Damaris:   39/39 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   52/52 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 2/6; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 3/12; Spells 1st 0/5, 2nd 0/3; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 1/5
Conditions in effect: Message
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Notes]I approved Ru for level-up, but jkason is maybe AFK until Sunday.  I will need actions to really progress the scene more than I have.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jun 9, 2014)

"Uh-oh" Damaris looks up at the other gnoll. "Ok, whatever we are doing we have to do it before that other gnoll realizes what's happening. I can make an illusion of the gnoll Archer standing at the treeline and motioning him closer if you want with a Silent Image."


If the party agrees, Damaris will cast Silent Image at AE16 with the form of the gnoll archer motion him closer. 


[sblock=Ministats]Damaris - Bard lvl 5
HP 39/39
Init +4
AC 20 | Touch 15 | FF 16
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+2 | R+9 | W+4

Perception +7 | Sense Motive -1/10* (Vers. Perform.) | Bluff 2/10* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +10 (+1 vs males)

Masterwork Shortbow +8 (1d6)
Longsword +5 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +7 (1d4+2)

Bardic Performance: 9/12 day

Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Hideous Laughter, Silent Image 5/day. lvl2 Invisibility, Pyrotechnics, Glitter Dust 3/day
Spell-like ability: Message 0/day.

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike

Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Normal Arrows (16).[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 9, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






Ru smiles. 

"I like it," he whispers back to Damaris. He holds his position until the illusion appears, and waits to see if the gnoll takes the bait before vanishing from sight. 

[sblock=ooc]As above. He'll hold position, disappearing and moving to the gnoll if it moves to investigate.[/sblock] 

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 44/47

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +8 (+9 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +6 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +11 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +9, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +7/+7, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +8, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +8, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 3/5 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 41/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 10, 2014)

Umthirm nods before whispering "Do it lass."
[sblock=OOC]
Sorry for the lack of posting.  Crazy occurred last week, and I'm still recovering from it...
[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 17 + 4(Touch 17, Flatfooted 14) + 4 
HP: 52/52

Initiative: +4 Movement: 30'
Perception: +11 Sense Motive: +11 Acrobatics: +10 ( +5 with jump checks)
CMB: +8 (10 w/ Grapple) CMD: 23 (25 vs Grapple/27 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +7&% Reflex: +7&* Will: +8&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 16) 4/5
Exploit Weakness against Target (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): None
Bonus To hit Active: +2 to hit  / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +7 1d8+5+1d6 or +7/+7 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:
3 taps of CLW
Bottle of Mage Armor Armor
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 10, 2014)

Rhas simply nods wordlessly.  He puts a half dozen bolts in the dirt at his feet and another between his teeth, then makes sure the crossbow mechanism is set.  He takes aim and waits.

[sblock=OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+7, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: +2/+2 Bardsong

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 11, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:43 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_





Damaris’s image of the gnoll certainly looked real enough at the edge of the undergrowth. The gnoll sentry spotted the image and called out in the barking growl of the gnoll tongue.  It sounded like a question.

The second gnoll you saw farther inside the fort turned around and walked to the wooden barricade. The both were conferring and one pointed to the gnoll archer illusion that beckoned them to come on out of the fort.

The second gnoll called out again, yelling some question to the bard’s illusion.

[sblock=Combat Information]
Tactical Map:





Party Status:

```
Ru:        44/47 HP remaining;
Damaris:   39/39 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   52/52 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 2/6; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 3/12; Spells 1st 1/5, 2nd 0/3; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 1/5
Conditions in effect: Message
```
[/sblock] [sblock=OOC]I think this requires a Bluff roll. While the gnolls will certainly recognize the archer, convincing them to do something with the image requires some ability at bluffing them to follow a non-verbal order.

They don’t get a saving throw until they interact and the image doesn’t speak gnoll. If the bluff fails, the lack of verbal interaction will eventually reach a point for me to roll a Saving Throw.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 11, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*







"Bah, I should have thought of this," Ru whispers. His lips thin, then he tells Damaris, "Have him make a shushing gesture, then point back to the wood as if he's found something close by that might hear them if they don't shut their traps. Then have him start moving out of sight toward it, as if he doesn't have time to wait for them to figure him out. If he stands there too long, they'll just gather more; if he runs off quickly enough, maybe they'll give chase."

[sblock=ooc]There's no way Ru can be the primary on a Bluff with an illusion he's not casting, but I figure he might reasonably give 'bluff advice' for Damaris? 

Bluff (aid another) (1d20+10=14)

Should give a +2 to her roll. And even if it doesn't work as a bluff, I figure the 'running off' bit might reasonably draw someone out. Ru's still holding off on vanishing until someone moves.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 44/47

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +8 (+9 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +6 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +11 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +9, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +7/+7, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +8, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +8, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 3/5 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 41/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jun 13, 2014)

Damaris will try her best with a bluff through the illusion to follow Ru's instructions to try to get them out of the fort. If she's able to do both, she will also cast Ghost Sound of gnolls laughing and cheering a little far back, as if the rest of his group was behind him in the forest.

Bluff 1d20+10=27


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 16, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:43 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_





The two gnolls exchange a few words gesturing towards the gnoll scout that started retreating into the undergrowth. Together they moved the barricade a little so one of them could easily slip past.

With one gnoll guard remaining at the gateway watching, the other moved towards you.

[sblock=Combat Information]
Tactical Map:





Party Status:

```
Ru:        44/47 HP remaining;
Damaris:   39/39 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   52/52 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 2/6; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 3/12; Spells 1st 1/5, 2nd 0/3; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 1/5
Conditions in effect: Message
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]We will progress roughly one round at a time now. Everyone needs to roll stealth for every round and use grid coordinates.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 16, 2014)

Rhas draws a bead on the gnoll at the gate and waits patiently.

[sblock=OOC]Stealth (1d20+4=13)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+7, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: +2/+2 Bardsong

Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 16, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






Ru suppresses a sigh, then shrugs, vanishing from view.

"Keep drawing this one to you. I'm going for the gate. Hopefully we can still time this out," comes the soft whisper from thin air. 

It's unclear if the southerner waits for a response, though. Was it a soft breeze that shifted the brush, or Ru making good on his whispered plan? 

[sblock=ooc]

Swift: Vanishing Trick 
Full round Move: to AA22. No penalty to Stealth check for moving full speed due to Ninja Trick. 

Invisible moving Stealth (1d20+32=37)

Wow. Hooray for the Invisiblity bonus to Stealth, since that roll was baaaad. 

[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 44/47

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +8 (+9 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +6 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +11 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +9, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +7/+7, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +8, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +8, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* Invisible (3/4 rounds remaining)

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 2/5 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 41/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 16, 2014)

Umthrim moves quietly on an intercept course, hoping that he can charge the creature and stun it with a quick hit if he needs to.  Acid starts to drop from his hands again, causing a slight hissing sound.
[sblock=OOC]
Move to AG 19.
1d20+8=12 Welp, there goes that idea.
Standard: Activate the Acid amulet.
[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 17 + 4(Touch 17, Flatfooted 14) + 4 
HP: 52/52

Initiative: +4 Movement: 30'
Perception: +11 Sense Motive: +11 Acrobatics: +10 ( +5 with jump checks)
CMB: +8 (10 w/ Grapple) CMD: 23 (25 vs Grapple/27 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +7&% Reflex: +7&* Will: +8&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 16) 4/5
Exploit Weakness against Target (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): None
Bonus To hit Active: +2 to hit  / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +7 1d8+5+1d6 or +7/+7 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:
3 taps of CLW
Bottle of Mage Armor Armor
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jun 16, 2014)

[sblock] Argh! Busy at work. Quickly:

Stealth 1d20+10=25

Damaris moves stealthy to AF19 with her bow out and ready. Keeps the illusion going. If possible move the illusion to AG11 to divert attention from ourselves. [/sblock]



[sblock=Ministats]
Damaris - Bard lvl 5
HP 39/39
Init +4
AC 20 | Touch 15 | FF 16
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+2 | R+9 | W+4

Perception +7 | Sense Motive -1/10* (Vers. Perform.) | Bluff 2/10* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +10 (+1 vs males)

Masterwork Shortbow +8 (1d6)
Longsword +5 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +7 (1d4+2)

Bardic Performance: 9/12 day

Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Hideous Laughter, Silent Image 5/day. lvl2 Invisibility, Pyrotechnics, Glitter Dust 3/day
Spell-like ability: Message 0/day.

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike

Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Normal Arrows (16).

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 17, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:43 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_





The pair of dwarves proved to not be the most stealthy and the gnoll yelled at the image of the withdrawing archer and pointed right at Umthirn. He was quite animated about it and confused why the gnoll scout did not appear to see the dwarf.

The gnoll at the gate yelled as well, but more questioning in his tone.

The gnoll outside the fort drew his javelin and chucked it ineffectually at the dwarf he saw. The one inside drew his battle axe as he moved to cover the opening and was yelling what was probably an alarm.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 1





[sblock=Combat Information]Gnolls and you are aware
G1 missed Umthirn
G2 drew weapon (moving) called alarm

Initiative:
Gnolls
You guys

Tactical Map:
1. Dark colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than 50% of Square for medium creatures or smaller & provides 20%(roll 1d100: 1-20 misses) concealment being bushes from ranged attacks, 50% concealment for small creatures or prone medium ones.
2. Medium bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller





Party Status:

```
Ru:        44/47 HP remaining;
Damaris:   39/39 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   52/52 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 3/6; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 3/12; Spells 1st 1/5, 2nd 0/3; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 1/5
Conditions in effect: Message
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Gnoll 1 [AC16/Touch 10/CMD13]: 11/11hp 
Gnoll 2 [AC16/Touch 10/CMD13]: 11/11hp
```
[/sblock]         *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 1


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 17, 2014)

Noticing the creature is just out of reach of him, Umthirm watches him with a close eye as he approaches, hoping the 2 longer ranged characters can get the ones in the back.  Once close enough to hopefully entice the gnoll to attack, he takes up a defensive stance, ready to dodge the attack at it gets close.  "Comon ugly, javalins are nothing compared to what I got comming for ya."
[sblock=OOC]
Swift: Activate Exploit Weakness (Defensive) on G1 1d20+8=16 I think that activated.
Move:AG19 -> AE 17 15' -> AB 17 15'
Standard: Total Defense

We Got Caught...
[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 17 + 4 MA (Touch 17, Flatfooted 14) + 4 TD + 2 vs G1 (EW)
HP: 52/52

Initiative: +4 Movement: 30'
Perception: +11 Sense Motive: +11 Acrobatics: +10 ( +5 with jump checks)
CMB: +8 (10 w/ Grapple) CMD: 23 (25 vs Grapple/27 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +7&% Reflex: +7&* Will: +8&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 16) 4/5
Exploit Weakness against Target (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): G1 Defensive
Bonus To hit Active: +2 to hit  / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +7 1d8+5+1d6 or +7/+7 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:
3 taps of CLW
Bottle of Mage Armor Armor
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 17, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*

Ru bites his invisible tongue as things quickly go to pot. Hoping to silence the gnoll at the gate before it can raise enough alarm or actually re-secure the gate, he calls on his inner reserves to dart across the grass and get into position to attack. While his blade manages to cut a nasty gash in the dog-man's side, it fails to drop the creature as the ninja blurs back into view.

"Well, this is awkward, isn't it?" he whispers to the wounded gnoll. 

[sblock=ooc]Swift: ki point to increase speed by 20' for one round

Move (50'): to U17

Attack: 1d20+9, +2 invisible (vs. AC 16), 1d6 damage, +2d6 sneak attack

Wakizashi (+9 base, +2 invisible) attack vs. Gnoll 2; Damage; Sneak Attack Damage (1d20+11=18, 1d6=2, 2d6=6)

Oh for the love of ... seriously?  8 damage, so gnoll-at-the-gate is still up. On the upside, he's in a position where Rhas couldn't hit him, anyway, so Ru's not ruining more by turning into soft cover. Still, I can't manage 11 bloody damage with three damage dice? Lame. Sneak attack, you and I are feuding now.  [/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 44/47

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +8 (+9 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +6 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +11 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +9, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +7/+7, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +8, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +8, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:* Invisible (3/4 rounds remaining)

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 1/5 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 1/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 41/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 17, 2014)

Rhas lets fly with a blistering dwarven curse as the gnoll at the gates disappears inside before he has a chance to shoot.  "I dinnae have a shot on that one, but don't chase 'im in if you cannae get back out!"  He aims at the nearer gnoll and squeezes off a shot.  The bolt enters the beast's cheek and lodges in its hindbrain.  It drops like a sack of grain.

[sblock=OOC]Move to AH 21.

Holding until after bardsong, attack on G1 (1d20+10=30, 1d10+6=14)
Crit confirm (1d20+10=17, 1d10+6=16)

Never mind the bardsong, then.  That's a very dead gnoll.

EDIT: Actually, it's x3 crit ... buuuuuut I don't think I need it.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+7, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: None
Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jun 17, 2014)

"Time to sleep" Damaris comes out of the bushes with her bow pointing at the last standing gnoll. She infuses the arrow with some of her innate power and lets it fly.

[sblock=Actions]Damaris moves beyond the overgrowth and shoots an arrow.


Move= AB18 (or closer to the last standing gnoll if she's able)
Swift= Arcane Strike +2
Standard= Shortbow attack 1d20+8=25, 1d6+2=3


Hahaha xD I think its enough to drop him after Ru's strike
Edit: sorry for the short posts. Been really busy.[/sblock]





[sblock=Ministats]
Damaris - Bard lvl 5
HP 39/39
Init +4
AC 20 | Touch 15 | FF 16
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+2 | R+9 | W+4


Perception +7 | Sense Motive -1/10* (Vers. Perform.) | Bluff 2/10* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +10 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +8 (1d6)
Longsword +5 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +7 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 9/12 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Hideous Laughter, Silent Image 5/day. lvl2 Invisibility, Pyrotechnics, Glitter Dust 3/day
Spell-like ability: Message 0/day.


Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike


Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Normal Arrows (16).


[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 18, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:43 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_








All pretense of the ruse forgotten, the fake gnoll archer was ignored as it faded from view. Your counter attack on the two gnoll guards was swift and almost complete. One gnoll was dying in the clearing before the fort and the second was staggering backward unable to continue the fight.  He was shouting, *“GARK! Barballoo eck warts hooffwa!”*

Still the alarm had been raised. The rest of the fort’s occupants were stirring up and reacting.  Ru could hear the muffled shouts from the inside of the buildings. The double doors of what appeared to be a stable or barn opened to reveal larger humanoid stepping out. The oversized gnoll was hunched and feral, yet still standing much taller than the average human. Its eyes flash evilly as it spotted invaders.

The building to the left looked like barracks from Ru could tell when the door opened. There was activity from within, and another gnoll warrior stepped out through the door.

Closer to his left, there was a 20 feet wide pit piercing the ground. It was filled to within five feet of the rim with bones, ashes, fragments of wood, and less readily identifiable bric-a-brac.

At the other smaller gate, a gnoll was on guard and he advanced towards the main gate.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2





[sblock=Combat Information]G2 withdrew, staggered
G3 moved
G4 moved
LG moved

Initiative:
Gnolls
You guys

Tactical Map:
1. Dark colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than 50% of Square for medium creatures or smaller & provides 20%(roll 1d100: 1-20 misses) concealment being bushes from ranged attacks, 50% concealment for small creatures or prone medium ones.
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall





Party Status:

```
Ru:        44/47 HP remaining;
Damaris:   39/39 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   52/52 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 4/6; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 3/12; Spells 1st 1/5, 2nd 0/3; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 1/5
Conditions in effect: Message
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Gnoll 1 [AC0]: Dead 
Gnoll 2 [AC16/Touch 10/CMD13]: 0/11hp; Disabled, Staggered
Gnoll 3 [AC16/Touch 10/CMD13]: 11/11hp
Gnoll 4 [AC16/Touch 10/CMD13]: 11/11hp
Large Gnoll [AC19/Touch 8/CMD15]: 22/22hp
```
[/sblock]         *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 2     [sblock=GM Notes]I had to look this up. But concentrating to maintain a spell (like Silent Image) is a Standard Action. I assume Damaris knew this and wanted to attack and let the spell expire.

Also to hit G2, I moved Damaris to AB16 instead, she did not have LoS from AB18[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 18, 2014)

"Allrighty Ru Boy, let's get crackn'!"

Moving up to stand on the other side of the gate, Umthirm cracks his knuckles loudly and says "Come and let me beat the crap outta ya big boy."  He gives the large Gnoll a rude gesture, hoping to have it to focus on him and not Ru.  He watches carefully to see what the creatures reaction is.
[sblock=OOC]
Double Move to U15.  I don't think I can legally charge the 1 gnoll in this game, otherwise I would do that.
Swift Action: Expose Weakness (Defensive) on LG: 1d20+8=22 Hoping it's not a CR 12, but it does activate.
[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 17 + 4 MA (Touch 17, Flatfooted 14) 
HP: 52/52

Initiative: +4 Movement: 30'
Perception: +11 Sense Motive: +11 Acrobatics: +10 ( +5 with jump checks)
CMB: +8 (10 w/ Grapple) CMD: 23 (25 vs Grapple/27 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +7&% Reflex: +7&* Will: +8&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 16) 4/5
Exploit Weakness against Target D20+8 (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): G1 Defensive
Bonus To hit Active: +2 to hit  / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +7 1d8+5+1d6 or +7/+7 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:
3 taps of CLW
Bottle of Mage Armor Armor
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 18, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]







jackslate45 said:


> Double Move to U15.




Does that mean Umthirm moved up around / past Ru and inside the gate, or is he still outside it? Which side he's on may impact what I have Ru do here, so I wanted to clarify.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 18, 2014)

Rhas curses and swats at the undergrowth around him as he pushes forward.  "Blasted bushes!  Get back!"   He raises his crossbow, looking for a target.

[sblock=OOC]Move to AF20.  If the gate is solid and he can't shoot, continue moving to AC19.  If he has a shot, fire.  Preference is to pick off the little guys, probably G3.

Attack if possible (1d20+10=24, 1d10+6=16)[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+7, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: None
Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jun 18, 2014)

The bard takes a few steps ahead as she lets two arrows fly towards the big gnoll. "Come here, big boy~"


[sblock=Actions]
Free= 5ft step AA16
Full Round= Rapid Shot @ LG gnoll 1d20+6=20, 1d6+2=8, 1d20+6=16, 1d6+2=5 [/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]
Damaris - Bard lvl 5
HP 39/39
Init +4
AC 20 | Touch 15 | FF 16
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+2 | R+9 | W+4

Perception +7 | Sense Motive -1/10* (Vers. Perform.) | Bluff 2/10* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +10 (+1 vs males)

Masterwork Shortbow +8 (1d6)
Longsword +5 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +7 (1d4+2)

Bardic Performance: 9/12 day

Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Hideous Laughter, Silent Image 4/5 day. lvl2 Invisibility, Pyrotechnics, Glitter Dust 3/3 day
Spell-like ability: Message 0/day.

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike

Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Normal Arrows (14).

[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 18, 2014)

[sblock]


jkason said:


> [sblock=ooc]
> 
> Does that mean Umthirm moved up around / past Ru and inside the gate, or  is he still outside it? Which side he's on may impact what I have Ru do  here, so I wanted to clarify.[/sblock]



If i did it right, he was level with the gate an Ru, leaving a 5' space between them for archery support.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 18, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*

"Let's chop up some dog meat, Ponytail," Ru says with a smile. He boots the gate to swing open, stepping back slightly so that he and the dwarf with acid on his hands form their own gauntlet for any gnolls who want through. He gives an especially practiced study of the larger gnoll, holding back any further comment.

[sblock=ooc]Swift: Ranger's Focus on the Big Scary Gnoll (looks like he's labeled "LG"?). He'll have +2 attack & damage vs him. 

Move / Standard: Trying to set us up as js45 said, Ru wants to swing the gate inward, then position himself so he and the dwarf can flank as much as possible while still providing a decent bottleneck. I think that might mean moving down to row V, but I'm not really sure. U is fine if that's what it takes. He's just not moving inward to where someone can shut the gate and get him cut off from the others.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 44/47

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +8 (+9 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +6 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +11 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +9, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +7/+7, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +8, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +8, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*Ranger's Focus (vs. LG): +2 attack & Damage until LG falls.

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 1/5 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 41/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 19, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:43 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_








Rhas’s crossbow bolt flew over his cousin’s head as Umthirn climbed amongst the spikes on the log that was used to block the gate. The gnoll on the other side took the shaft in the throat and fell back gurgling from the blood bubbling into its throat as it lost consciousness.

Damaris’s two arrows fly through the gap between Ru and Umthirn, but the large creature was still partially obstructed from having a clear shot. Still both arrows were on target, but deflected off the metal plates of the huge gnoll’s splintmail.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2





[sblock=Combat Information]Ru has to act fully

Initiative:
Gnolls
You guys

Tactical Map:
1. Dark colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than 50% of Square for medium creatures or smaller & provides 20%(roll 1d100: 1-20 misses) concealment being bushes from ranged attacks, 50% concealment for small creatures or prone medium ones.
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall





Party Status:

```
Ru:        44/47 HP remaining;
Damaris:   39/39 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   52/52 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 4/6; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 3/12; Spells 1st 1/5, 2nd 0/3; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 1/5
Conditions in effect: Message
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Gnoll 1 [AC0]: Dead 
Gnoll 2 [AC16/Touch 10/CMD13]: 0/11hp; Disabled, Staggered
Gnoll 3 [AC0]: -5/11hp; Dying
Gnoll 4 [AC16/Touch 10/CMD13]: 11/11hp
Large Gnoll [AC19/Touch 8/CMD15]: 22/22hp
```
[/sblock]         *GM:*  Ru is left for Round 2     [sblock=GM Note]Rhas has LoS over the spiked logs. The palisade walls will block LoS though as you figure angles of attack.

I figure climbing over the spiked log costs +2 squares movement and Umthirn is on the log and in difficult terrain.

There are two spiked logs (separate tokens on the map) and they cannot be simply moved with a boot to swing open. An end needs to be lifted and moved aside and requires at least one free hand. It is heavy (150-200lbs).

So I am not sure exactly what Ru is trying to do, I think I need more specifics on positioning. Ru could hold both swords in one hand, and then use the other to pick up the log (assuming he has the strength) for a Move Action. He can drag/push the log 1 square and turn it up to 90 degrees as another Move Action and must take a 5ft step to remain adjacent to the log.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 19, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*

[sblock=ooc]Okay, apologies, I completely misunderstood what the gate was. Since everyone but Ru and Umthrim will want to be attacking from range, anyway, I don't think it makes much sense to try opening the entryway further if it takes that much effort, not if we can force them to waste actions moving it, instead. Besides, with the ruling that Umthrim's move was to stand on the log, there's no way Ru would have the strength to move it. 

He'll take a 5' step back, then, to V17. I don't believe you can ready a full attack, so I'll just roll a regular, readied attack against the first dog that comes in reach:

Readied attack; Damage (1d20+9=21, 1d6=6)

Sure, NOW I roll max damage. FYI, if the Large Gnoll gets close enough for Ru to use the readied attack (unlikely, since I imagine it has reach), it's 8 damage instead of 6, due to Ranger's Focus.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 44/47

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +8 (+9 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +6 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +11 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +9, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +7/+7, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +8, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +8, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*Ranger's Focus (vs. LG): +2 attack & Damage until LG falls.

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 1/5 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 41/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 19, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]
I also get to enjoy fighting gnolls on top a log. So we have that going for us, which is AWESOME

PM: Do I need to make acrobatic checks to remain stable while fighting on top of this thing?  At least until we deal with most of these creatures.
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 20, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:43 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_








The gnoll warrior from the barracks moved towards the gate, drawing a javelin and chucking it at Umthirn.  The spear missed.

The large gnoll lumbered forward towards the gate and drew a large battleaxe. He was hampered by the heavy armor plates, but with his long arms he got close enough to swing the axe down at the dwarf on the log. The blade barely caught the monk and opened up a line of blood on his arm as he deflected the worst of it.

While you eliminated another gnoll, more of them poured out of the buildings in response to the call to arms. Two more gnolls appeared through the door of the barracks, armored and equipped like the others (studded leather, javelins, and battle axes).





A tougher looking gnoll warrior came around the corner behind the hulking gnoll. He was obviously better equipped with a breastplate and composite longbow in hand.

The wounded warrior from the gate came back into view and was no long so wounded.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 3





[sblock=Combat Information]G2 Moved & drank potion (5 healed)
G4 moved & missed Umthirn
LG Moved & hit Umthirn, 10 dmg
G5, G6, G7 moved

Initiative:
Gnolls
You guys

Tactical Map:
1. Dark colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than 50% of Square for medium creatures or smaller & provides 20%(roll 1d100: 1-20 misses) concealment being bushes from ranged attacks, 50% concealment for small creatures or prone medium ones.
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall





Party Status:

```
Ru:        44/47 HP remaining;
Damaris:   39/39 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   42/52 HP remaining; 10 dmg; Squeezed, Partial Cover
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 4/6; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 3/12; Spells 1st 1/5, 2nd 0/3; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 1/5
Conditions in effect: Message
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Gnoll 1 [AC0]: Dead 
Gnoll 2 [AC16/Touch 10/CMD13]: 5/11hp; 
Gnoll 3 [AC0]: -6/11hp; Dying
Gnoll 4 [AC16/Touch 10/CMD13]: 11/11hp
Large Gnoll [AC19/Touch 8/CMD15]: 22/22hp
Gnoll 5 [AC16/Touch 10/CMD16]: 22/22hp
Gnoll 6 [AC16/Touch 10/CMD16]: 22/22hp
Gnoll 7 [AC20/Touch 13/CMD21]: ??/??hp
```
[/sblock]         *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 3     [sblock=GM Notes]Jkason, they are actually two spiked logs at the main entrance

Well, the spiked logs is meant to be a barrier against attacking the fort. While it did not come into play yet, mechanically fighting from it will net a disadvantage. Attacker gains partial cover (+2AC), +1 for Melee attacks for being on higher ground. They also can stay in place without needing an acrobatics roll or anything.
But they also have the squeezing penalty (-4 Attacks & -4 AC) due to the trying to stand in between the sharpened stakes that make up the spikes.
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jun 20, 2014)

[sblock=OOC QUESTION!] Is the ground solid enough at R16 (where most of the gnolls are without affecting Ru and the others?) to successfully cast *Grease* on it?? [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 20, 2014)

Rhas continues to close with the fray.  "Cousin!  Dinnae get surrounded!"   He fires again, cursing as soon as it leaves the bow.

[sblock=OOC]Move to AD18.

Attack on whatever  gnoll is easiest to hit (probably 4) (1d20+10=15, 1d10+6=16)

Well, a Timely Inspiration will kill another gnoll, I think.  Not sure if Damaris wants to spend it.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+7, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: None
Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 20, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






"Your cousin's got the right of it, Ponytail," Ru calls to his dwarven sparring companion. "Make 'em come to us. They say falling off a log is easy. I'd suggest giving it a try, but in a direction away from the big ugly."

Ru takes his own advice, taking another step back and hunkering down for the gnolls who might come through.

[sblock=ooc]5' to W17, hoping that either the big nasty will have to waste actions moving the logs, or the other gnolls will bottleneck trying to get through. Either way, as before, readying an attack. Since the previous one didn't "go off," do I need to roll it again, or can I just keep it? [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 44/47

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +8 (+9 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +6 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +11 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +9, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +7/+7, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +8, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +8, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*Ranger's Focus (vs. LG): +2 attack & Damage until LG falls.

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 1/5 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 41/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 21, 2014)

[sblock=GM Notes] 







soulnova said:


> Is the ground solid enough at R16 (where most of the gnolls are without affecting Ru and the others?) to successfully cast *Grease* on it??



Yes, grass and dirt can be greased.



Systole said:


> Attack on whatever  gnoll is easiest to hit (probably 4) (1d20+10=15, 1d10+6=16)
> 
> Well, a Timely Inspiration will kill another gnoll, I think.  Not sure if Damaris wants to spend it.



No matter which gnoll he aims at, the target will have +4AC for cover and Timely Inspiration would be moot. 



jkason said:


> Since the previous one didn't "go off," do I need to roll it again, or can I just keep it?



Yes, roll again. I don't want to start banking readied rolls. Same for pre-rolled AoO & "use them or lose them".[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jun 21, 2014)

[sblock=Actions] I have limited access to internet this weekend. 

Damaris will cast Grease avoiding Ru and Umthirn, trying to affect as many gnolls as she can behind the barricade. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 22, 2014)

"Were ya sense of fun?!  You telling me ya never wanted to fight something, balancing between two logs while balancing your life or death?!"

Umthirm, however, clearly does recognize the danger all these creatures swarming them have, so he back springs off the fence to get away from the large axe wielding gnoll, keeping his guard up but forsaking his careful eye of the biggest gnoll.

[sblock=OOC]
I think what I am trying to do provokes, so Acrobatics to ignore AoO:  1d20+10=30 Well Damn...
Move Action: Back Spring to V17: Acrobatics to ignore falling damage: 1d20+10=14 Well Damn
Standard: Total defense.
Swift: Defensive Exploit Weakness again on Big Ugly: 1d20+8=12 Failed most likely

PM: Any chance I can convince you to include the CR's for the creatures in their stat blocks?  I know it would make math easier when I don't have to guess if it is active or not.
[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 17 + 4 MA (Touch 17, Flatfooted 14) 
HP: 52/52

Initiative: +4 Movement: 30'
Perception: +11 Sense Motive: +11 Acrobatics: +10 ( +5 with jump checks)
CMB: +8 (10 w/ Grapple) CMD: 23 (25 vs Grapple/27 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +7&% Reflex: +7&* Will: +8&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 16) 4/5
Exploit Weakness against Target D20+8 (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): G1 Defensive
Bonus To hit Active: +2 to hit  / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +7 1d8+5+1d6 or +7/+7 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:
3 taps of CLW
Bottle of Mage Armor Armor
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 22, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






[sblock=ooc]No worries.

Readied attack; damage (1d20+9=27, 1d6=2)

Crit threat:

Crit confirm; crit damage (1d20+9=20, 1d6=4)

Confirmed. For … 6 total damage. Le sigh. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 44/47

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +8 (+9 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +6 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +11 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +9, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +7/+7, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +8, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +8, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*Ranger's Focus (vs. LG): +2 attack & Damage until LG falls.

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 1/5 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 41/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 23, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:43 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_











With reinforcements coming from the buildings and surprise over with, you pulled back as Rhas and Damaris make attempts to cover your withdrawal.  Rhas’s crossbow blot passed overhead, as he had to make sure he missed putting it into his cousin’s back.

The slippery patch conjured by Damaris coated the grass and dirt underfoot for two of the hyena-head warriors. The nearer on fell down with arms and legs akimbo, but the second one caught he balance.

The large gnoll advanced to the opening in the gate and struck out at the tumbling dwarf. The defensive stance the monk took ensured that the large axe was not even close to trimming his beard.

The archer advanced and took aim at the woman flinging spells with his bow. The arrow darted through the gap and took her in the shoulder.  He ordered the rest of the warriors out of the fort to pursue you.

The gnoll warriors had their battle axes in hand and scrambled over the spiked log in pursuit of the two invaders that retreated. The wounded one made a straight line towards the female archer. One attacked Ru and paid for it will a timely attack from the ninja, causing him to miss in turn. The fallen gnoll managed to regain his feet and scrambled over the barricade as well.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 4





[sblock=Combat Information]Grease: G4 failed save, prone; G6 made save
LG moved & missed Umthirn
G7 moved and shot Damaris, 8 dmg
G4 saved again, stood and moved
G5 moved, took Ru's hit & missed Ru
G6 double moved
G2 double moved

Initiative:
Gnolls
You guys

Tactical Map:
1. Dark colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than 50% of Square for medium creatures or smaller & provides 20%(roll 1d100: 1-20 misses) concealment being bushes from ranged attacks, 50% concealment for small creatures or prone medium ones.
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall





Party Status:

```
Ru:        44/47 HP remaining;
Damaris:   31/39 HP remaining; 8 dmg
Rhas:      55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   42/52 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 4/6; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 3/12; Spells 1st 2/5, 2nd 0/3; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 1/5
Conditions in effect: Message
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Gnoll 1 (CR1) [AC0]: Dead 
Gnoll 2 (CR1) [AC16/Touch 10/CMD13]: 5/11hp; 
Gnoll 3 (CR1) [AC0]: -6/11hp; Dying
Gnoll 4 (CR1) [AC16/Touch 10/CMD13]: 11/11hp
Large Gnoll (CR3) [AC19/Touch 8/CMD15]: 22/22hp
Gnoll 5 (CR2) [AC16/Touch 10/CMD16]: 16/22hp
Gnoll 6 (CR2) [AC16/Touch 10/CMD16]: 22/22hp
Gnoll 7 (CR5) [AC20/Touch 13/CMD21]: ??/??hp
```
[/sblock]         *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 4


----------



## soulnova (Jun 23, 2014)

Damaris takes a step away from the closest gnoll as she imbues one of her arrows with her inner magic to shoot him right in the head. "OUCH! Tsk, tsk, my dear, you should have stayed back"


"Rhas, would you be a sweetheart and take keep that one of my back?" she points at the other closest gnoll. (gnoll 4)




[sblock=Actions + OOC]
Free= 5ft step to AA17
Swift= Arcane Strike 
Full Attack/Rapid Shot at Gnoll2=  1d20+6=20, 1d6+2=6, 1d20+6=12, 1d6+2=6

I'm not sure if Arcane Strike would still apply on the second arrow, but the first one should be enough to kill him.


That... that is unexpected. A CR5?? Ok. I guess we might have our hands full here. O_O Want to see how this round goes? Or should I edit my post? 
[/sblock]




[sblock=Ministats]
Damaris - Bard lvl 5
HP 39/39
Init +4
AC 20 | Touch 15 | FF 16
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+2 | R+9 | W+4


Perception +7 | Sense Motive -1/10* (Vers. Perform.) | Bluff 2/10* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +10 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +8 (1d6)
Longsword +5 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +7 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 9/12 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Hideous Laughter, Silent Image 4/5 day. lvl2 Invisibility, Pyrotechnics, Glitter Dust 3/3 day
Spell-like ability: Message 0/day.


Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike


Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Normal Arrows (12).


[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 23, 2014)

Rhas moves to the side for a better shot.  "Cannae get a clear shot with all of them in my way, lassie.  Let me clear a path for me cousin."

[sblock=OOC]Archer is Gnoll 7, soulnova.

Step to AC 17.  Rapid shot on 5 then 4 if I miraculously kill 4.

5 then 4, incl PBS (1d20+9=19, 1d10+7=8, 1d20+9=10, 1d10+7=8)

Well, I guess I used up all my luck for this encounter.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+7, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: None
Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 23, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






"See? You piss off Prickly, you get quills in you," Ru quips to the Gnoll in front of him as a crossbow bolt sprouts in his side. The southerner slashes out with his own weapons, but while he opens another gash in the creature, it stays standing.

Ru pivots south again, calling out, "Now, now, doggies. We like the Princess without doggie bites. She sings prettier that way. Play with Ponytail and me, why don't you?"

[sblock=ooc]Full Attack vs. 5: 

TWF vs. 5 (move to 6 if 5 falls); damage (1d20+7=17, 1d6=6, 1d20+7=12, 1d6=4)

6 damage. 

5' step to X17[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 44/47

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +8 (+9 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +6 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +11 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +9, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +7/+7, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +8, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +8, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*Ranger's Focus (vs. LG): +2 attack & Damage until LG falls.

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 1/5 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 41/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 23, 2014)

"If by play with us, you mean stay thar, then stay thar like a good ugly and die!" 

The gnoll that had suffered 2 attacks from both Rhas and Ru was able to dodge the left hook Umthirm threw at him, but was not able to dodge the right knee to the face, and Umthirm could feel the creatures jaw break on that hit.  Slipping away to  straddle the body on the downed gnoll, Umthirm's returns his watchful eye on the biggest gnoll yet.

[sblock=OOC]
Swift: Exploit Weakness (defensive) on Large gnoll (DC 13) 1d20+8=25 Success.  AC 23 against him. I think that is keeping me alive right now lol.

Flurry Attack.  +7/+7
Flurry Attack 1 on Gnoll 5.  Rolling these separate so if I kill #5 I'll 5' step and attack Gnoll #4.
1d20+7=11, 1d8+1d6+5=14 Miss
Swing 2 on the same guy
1d20+7=21, 1d8+1d6+5=11 KO.

5' step to W16.  Hurray for Feather Step Slippers
[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 17 + 4 MA (Touch 17, Flatfooted 14) 
HP: 52/52

Initiative: +4 Movement: 30'
Perception: +11 Sense Motive: +11 Acrobatics: +10 ( +5 with jump checks)
CMB: +8 (10 w/ Grapple) CMD: 23 (25 vs Grapple/27 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +7&% Reflex: +7&* Will: +8&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 16) 4/5
Exploit Weakness against Target D20+8 (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): LG Defensive
Bonus To hit Active: +2 to hit  / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +7 1d8+5+1d6 or +7/+7 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:
3 taps of CLW
Bottle of Mage Armor Armor
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 24, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:43 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_











Even though you brought down the two wounded gnoll warriors, that did not stop the others from swarming over Umthirn. They surrounded the dwarf at the archers' instructions.

The two gnoll warriors with battle axes chop away and the magical armor that the dwarf received from drinking the potion deflected a heavy bow at his back. The one in front of the dwarven brawler stepped aside and got out of the way of the large gnoll.

Umthirn was so busy fending of the minion warriors that he could not stop the huge battle axe from cutting into his shoulder with a black flash of light. There was a profane draining effect from the blow that Umthrin had never felt before.

The gnoll commander tossed aside his longbow and drew a greatsword as he climbed over the barricade. With a mighty two-handed chop he slashed down and opened up a large gash over the dwarven monk's chest. Umthirn was still standing, but barely.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 5





[sblock=Combat Information]G4 5ft step and missed Umthirn
G6 missed Umthirn and 5ft step
LG used Smite Good, hit Umthirn for 17 dmg
G7 moved and hit Umthirn for 23 dmg

Initiative:
Gnolls
You guys

Tactical Map:
1. Dark colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than 50% of Square for medium creatures or smaller & provides 20%(roll 1d100: 1-20 misses) concealment being bushes from ranged attacks, 50% concealment for small creatures or prone medium ones.
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall





Party Status:

```
Ru:        44/47 HP remaining;
Damaris:   31/39 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   02/52 HP remaining; 40 dmg
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 4/6; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 3/12; Spells 1st 2/5, 2nd 0/3; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 1/5
Conditions in effect: Message
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Gnoll 1 (CR1) [AC0]: Dead 
Gnoll 2 (CR1) [AC0]: -2/11hp; Dying
Gnoll 3 (CR1) [AC0]: -6/11hp; Dying
Gnoll 4 (CR1) [AC16/Touch 10/CMD13]: 11/11hp
Large Gnoll (CR3) [AC19/Touch 8/CMD15]: 22/22hp
Gnoll 5 (CR2) [AC0]: -10/22hp; Dying
Gnoll 6 (CR2) [AC16/Touch 10/CMD16]: 22/22hp
Gnoll 7 (CR5) [AC20/Touch 13/CMD21]: ??/??hp
```
[/sblock]         *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 5     [sblock=GM Note]G7 is the one with the longbow.
Arcane Strike applies to all your attacks in one round.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 24, 2014)

"OK Ru boy, time to get the hells outta here. That great sword bites worse than chilli powder, and that biggen as well."

[sblock=OOC]
That was fun.  Ish.   Screw anti paladins...
CR 5 and CR 3 means level 6 fighter or ranger (could be either at this point) and and anti paladin 4.  I am honestly surprised Umthirm is still alive.  

Umthirm delays for now.  But, depending on how I roll, Umthirm is a dead dwarf no matter what he does.  

If I blow the acrobatics roll, I'm Dead.
If I withdraw, that fighter gnoll can charge and kill me instantly.

I love fights like these.  So much tension.  
[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 17 + 4 MA (Touch 17, Flatfooted 14) 
HP: 52/52

Initiative: +4 Movement: 30'
Perception: +11 Sense Motive: +11 Acrobatics: +10 ( +5 with jump checks)
CMB: +8 (10 w/ Grapple) CMD: 23 (25 vs Grapple/27 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +7&% Reflex: +7&* Will: +8&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 16) 4/5
Exploit Weakness against Target D20+8 (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): G1 Defensive
Bonus To hit Active: +2 to hit  / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +7 1d8+5+1d6 or +7/+7 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:
3 taps of CLW
Bottle of Mage Armor Armor
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 24, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






"Oh, come now, Ponytail, we're just getting to the good part!" Ru quips as he pivots again so that the southernmost gnoll is pinned between he and Umthrim. The gnoll deftly dodges Ru's first blade, not realizing it was a setup until the second blade skewers him through the gut. 

"See?" he says, pulling the blade out with a wet squelch, sending the dog falling to the ground. Then he points behind him with the wet steel.

"Get to Princess!" he says, referring to Damaris. "Princess, we need some patching up quick as you can! Probably back by the tree line!" he calls behind him. The southerner doesn't bother to see if either companion listens, however, locking eyes with the gnoll bearing the greatsword.

"Come on, doggie, doggie. Let's play," he calls, smiling grimly as he tries to bait the warrior.

[sblock=ooc]Hail Mary time:

*5' step* to Y16 and FINALLY some flanking love (thank you for delaying  )

*Full attack* with sneaks and Dirty Fighter bumps vs. Gnoll 4

Flanking TWF attack vs. G4; Damage with Dirty Fighter; Sneak attack damage (1d20+9=10, 1d6+1=4, 2d6=5, 1d20+9=20, 1d6+1=6, 2d6=7)

Huzzah! About bloody time Ru did something useful. G4 is down, giving Umthrim a path for the Withdraw action if his first move to X15. He ought to be able to get more than close enough to Damaris, though she'll probably have to drop her bow in order to have the actions to use her healing wand in time to heal this round.  

*Readied Swift action:* if G7 takes the bait and closes to attack, Ru will use his final Ki point to activate Vanishing Trick for the 50% miss chance against that incoming attack. If he only draws the little gnollies, though, he'll stay visible.

Rolled an AoO, too, in case the gnoll decided to try charging a Withdrawn Umthrim past Ru:

AoO; damage (1d20+9=10, 1d6=5)

Oh, good. There's the completely useless combatant I'm used to. :/ [/sblock] 

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 44/47

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +8 (+9 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +6 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +11 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +9, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +7/+7, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +8, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +8, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*Ranger's Focus (vs. LG): +2 attack & Damage until LG falls.

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 1/5 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 41/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jun 24, 2014)

[sblock=Damaris' Actions] Gotta run.<br><br>Damaris will hold her actions for Umtrhin. Please use as needed:<br><br>If <a href="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Umthirn_Hammerfist_%28jackslate45%29" target="_blank">Umthirn </a>makes it out of Melee alive, Damaris will drop her bow and step closer to him to heal him with her wand. <br><br>Free: Drop bow<br>Move: "<span style="color: rgb(0, 0, 0); font-family: Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif; font-size: 12px;">If you have a base attack bonus of +1 or higher, you may draw a weapon as a free action combined with a regular move." step closer + take out wand</span><br>Standard: Use CLW<br><br>Cure Light wounds wand (1d8+1=7)<br><br><br>If <a href="http://livingpf.wikia.com/wiki/Umthirn_Hammerfist_%28jackslate45%29" target="_blank">Umthirn </a>is killed when trying to withdraw, she will shoot gnoll 6 isntead with Rapid Shot and Point Blank Shot and Arcane Strike.<br><br>Rapid Shot + Point Blank Shot + Arcane Strike (1d20+7=9, 1d6+3=8, 1d20+7=21, 1d6+3=8)<br><br>[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 24, 2014)

With the gnoll gone, Umthirm backs out carefully, praying that Ru wasn't going to end up dead due to his noble last stand.
[sblock=OOC]

Time to gamble!

Acrobatic Move to Avoid AO on both 7 and 5: 1d20+10=11 Nope. 

Crap, Forgot Withdraw isn't straight line like a charge is.  OK, that makes this easier. Though I can accept death since I already rolled it.

Full Round Withdraw:  W16-> X15 (out of AOO Range)->Z16. - > AB 16

Damaris' CLW tap gave me 7 back, Cure Light wounds wand (1d8+1=7), which puts him at 9.  
[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 17 + 4 MA (Touch 17, Flatfooted 14) 
HP: 52/52

Initiative: +4 Movement: 30'
Perception: +11 Sense Motive: +11 Acrobatics: +10 ( +5 with jump checks)
CMB: +8 (10 w/ Grapple) CMD: 23 (25 vs Grapple/27 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +7&% Reflex: +7&* Will: +8&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 16) 4/5
Exploit Weakness against Target D20+8 (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): G1 Defensive
Bonus To hit Active: +2 to hit  / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +7 1d8+5+1d6 or +7/+7 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:
3 taps of CLW
Bottle of Mage Armor Armor
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## soulnova (Jun 24, 2014)

[sblock] Wha.... why is my post full of code?   [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 24, 2014)

Rhas curses at his cousin.  "Watch the bloody shot, Umthirn!  An' get behind me!"  He steps forward and fires another pair of shots, this time at the gnoll leader.  

[sblock=OOC]Rapid Shot with PBS  on Gnoll Antipaladin (1d20+9=19, 1d10+7=13, 1d20+9=19, 1d10+7=10)

Damn.  Damn damn damn.  Well, the first of those will get fixed with a Timely Inspiration, which I think is now a very good idea and probably a downright necessary one.  Rerolling the second shot.

Reliable Strike reroll (1d20+9=16)

Damn it.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+7, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: None
Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jun 24, 2014)

Damaris will cast Timely Inspiration to help with Rhas' shots as an immediate action. _"STRIKE!"_


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 25, 2014)

[sblock=GM Note]Here is the current map based on Umthirn and Ru's movement.




There are a few things that I will let you all adjust for.
1. Ru cannot ready Vanishing Trick. According to rules readying an action is a Standard Action, even if the action readied is not. If that makes a difference, you can adjust actions.

2. Damaris need not drop her bow to use the wand. Given how tight this combat is, action economy might be important and having to pick it up later could hurt.  She can always drop it next round for free if necessary.

3. Based on positioning, Rhas is giving up Cover on G7 (which is not the Smiting Good gnoll, btw) for an effective AC24.  He can only get a clear shot on G6 by 5ft stepping to AB18. I am guessing that was an oops and will allow you to shift those crossbow shots to G6 if that would have made a difference in decision making, Systole.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 25, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]I'll pass on Vanishing, then, and have Ru stay visible. Which may wind up being painful, but seems the best bet. The two heavy hitters won't be able to full attack him, at least (barring feats I'm not thinking of), and with his movement restricted, the big guy can't charge him. Ru's managed not to take any hits yet, so hopefully all that means he can survive playing bait for a round, which might buy enough time for another wand bump and a potion for Umthirn this coming round if things go reasonably our way (a guy can hope ).  

If Ru blinked out before any of the enemies acted, I don't think there'd be any chance at all that the others wouldn't just dogpile Umthirn. Mind you, no one should be surprised if he blinks out next round after getting bashed and bloodied. He understands being a team player for the sake of survival, but Ru's nobody's martyr.  [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 25, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]I'll step the other way, then.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 26, 2014)

[sblock=GM Note]







> I'll step the other way, then.



What other way?
Systole, always provide grid coordinates for movement.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 26, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]AB18 and shoot G6, as you mentioned.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 27, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:43 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_





The dwarven crossbowman dropped the last of the gnoll minions, leaving only the commander and his hulking warrior with the large axe.





The large warrior continued his pursuit of the badly injured dwarf and exited the fort. He was unable to reach his prey and settled for trying to remove the small man’s head instead.  He commented something in a hyena-like laugh that you could not understand. The battle axe cut through the nimble man's armor on his shoulder and drew blood.





The gnoll commander slipped around to the side and stalked you with ruthless determination. He headed for the female with the wand and snarled in broken common, “I cut off yar hands, witch. No more spells. Master be happy.”

He swung mightily with both hands, but the greatsword narrowly passed over the bard's head as she ducked low to avoid it.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 6





[sblock=Combat Information]LG moved and hit Ru for 12 dmg
G7 moved and missed Damaris

Initiative:
Gnolls
You guys

Tactical Map:
1. Dark colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than 50% of Square for medium creatures or smaller & provides 20%(roll 1d100: 1-20 misses) concealment being bushes from ranged attacks, 50% concealment for small creatures or prone medium ones.
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall





Party Status:

```
Ru:        32/47 HP remaining; 12 dmg
Damaris:   31/39 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   09/52 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: Grease
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 4/6; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 3/12; Spells 1st 2/5, 2nd 0/3; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 1/5
Conditions in effect: Message
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Gnoll 1 (CR1) [AC0]: Dead 
Gnoll 2 (CR1) [AC0]: -3/11hp; Dying
Gnoll 3 (CR1) [AC0]: -7/11hp; Dying
Gnoll 4 (CR1) [AC0]: -3/11hp; Dying
Large Gnoll (CR3) [AC19/Touch 8/CMD15]: 22/22hp
Gnoll 5 (CR2) [AC0]: -11/22hp; Dying
Gnoll 6 (CR2) [AC0]: -8/22hp; Dying
Gnoll 7 (CR5) [AC20/Touch 13/CMD21]: ??/??hp
```
[/sblock]         *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 6     [sblock=GM Note]Thanks, Systole. For some reason I read the previous answer and thought you were disagreeing with the suggestion.

Soulnova, you can decide if you want to take back dropping the bow or not during this round since it will not change my update. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 27, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*

"You know, I am such a sucker for a big, fluffy dog," Ru quips to the large gnoll currently attacking him. "But they just don't seem to like me. Sometimes, I feel like they don't even notice me." 

As he speaks, the southerner starts to pivot, straight into nothingness. 

He's not gone long, however, as he blinks back into view slightly to the east of his last position. One blade cuts a nasty gash up the large gnoll's side, though the creature's flinch at the pain serves to help it avoid the second strike. Ru clucks his tongue and shakes his head. 

"Just like the others. Never pay attention to me until it's too late. You bring this kind of thing on yourself, you know."

[sblock=ooc]*Swift*: Vanishing Trick
*5' step*: to Y15
*Full Attack:* Invisible TWF Ranger's Focus attack vs LG; Damage w/ Ranger's Focus; Sneak Attack damage;TWF Ranger's Focus attack 2 vs LG;Damage w/ Ranger's Focus (1d20+11=28, 1d6+2=5, 2d6=11, 1d20+9=15, 1d6+2=7)

16 damage.

Since I don't know if Big Guy sees Ru as a threat, or is going to keep focusing on Umthrin, I'm rolling AoO if he decides to go chargey-slashy toward any of the others so that doesn't hold anything up:

AoO vs. LG if it moves to attack the others. (1d20+11=30, 1d6+2=7)

Crit confirm, AoO (1d20+11=28, 1d6+2=7)

Sigh. Of course I get the crit on a conditional roll, so I'm sure it won't happen. Oh, well. It looks pretty, anyway. [/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 32/47

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +8 (+9 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +6 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +11 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +9, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +7/+7, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +8, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +8, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*Ranger's Focus (vs. LG): +2 attack & Damage until LG falls.

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 41/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jun 27, 2014)

[sblock=OOC Strategy] Want me to heal Umthirn again? I can step back to AA16 and use the wand again.   Can Rhas help us out soaking some damage while I heal? 

From AA16 I could also cast grease on Gnoll7 (from z17 to AA18).  Would I have to drop the bow then? What do you think?  [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 27, 2014)

[sblock=OOC Strategy] 







soulnova said:


> Want me to heal Umthirn again? I can step back to AA16 and use the wand again.   Can Rhas help us out soaking some damage while I heal?
> 
> From AA16 I could also cast grease on Gnoll7 (from z17 to AA18).  Would I have to drop the bow then? What do you think?




I think your first instinct sounds like the best one to me. The gnoll leader already circumvented the Grease spell before, so I'm not sure it would work this time. If Damaris uses the wand this round, and Umthrim takes a round to slug back a healing potion, he'll be in a better position to take damage again. And moving to AA16 opens up all of Rhas' firing lines, so he can decide where he wants to shoot, whether that's the big gnoll or the leader. 

That's just my take on it, though. My tactical acumen is middling at best.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 27, 2014)

"Girl, heal me back up, and get outta cuz's shot! He can try and down that tall ugly one, so we can have the advantage!"
[sblock=OOC]
Umthirm needs to get back into the fight ASAP.  Victory is in our grasp in Rhas can kill the tall ugly one.  Umthirm can attempt to grapple the leader, to remove the greatsword from the equation.

Step back and heal him is my vote.  Rhas open fires, hopes to kill the tall ugly.  Then, just pray I don't roll crap again...
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jun 27, 2014)

"Hahaha. Nope." Damaris steps back away from the gnoll and uses her wand again on Umthirn. "Rhas, is time to put down some big rabid dogs. Umy, if you have any healing potion yourself, this is the time to take it!"


[sblock=Actions]
Free=5ft step to AA16
Standard= CLW wand on Umthirn

CWL wand (1d8+1=5)[/sblock]




[sblock=Ministats]
Damaris - Bard lvl 5
HP 31/39
Init +4
AC 20 | Touch 15 | FF 16
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+2 | R+9 | W+4




Perception +7 | Sense Motive -1/10* (Vers. Perform.) | Bluff 2/10* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +10 (+1 vs males)




Masterwork Shortbow +8 (1d6)
Longsword +5 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +7 (1d4+2)




Bardic Performance: 9/12 day




Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 4/5 day. lvl2 Invisibility, , Glitter Dust 3/3 day
Spell-like ability: Message 0/day.




Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike




Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Normal Arrows (12).




[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 27, 2014)

Rhas steps forward, raising his crossbow again.  "Clear the lane, miss."  No sooner is Damaris clear then he lets fly with another bolt which takes the large gnoll in the chest.  It crashes to the ground.  "Yar, sorted.  Now let's see what you got, feller."

[sblock=OOC]Step to AB17.  Fire at LG (assuming Damaris steps out of the way, which I think is a given).

Full attack.  LG->G7, RS+PBS (1d20+9=26, 1d10+7=11, 1d20+9=16, 1d10+7=13)

Kills LG.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+7, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: None
Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 27, 2014)

"Now Now, Lass, while I am fully aware of the danger that guys sword, I can't have ya losing ya hands."

Watching the creature's movements carefully, Umthirm realizes something.  A grin appears on his face.

"Did ya know, ya ugly son of a female dog,"   Umthirm takes a a quick step forward to close the distance between the dwarf and the gnoll

"Ya can't swing that sword around, "  Umthrim quickly grabs the right shoulder of the gnoll with his left hand, and the gnolls left arm with his right. "If I grab ya tight enough?"

[sblock=OOC]
Alot of this depends on if the Exploit Weakness Works or not.  If it fails, I'm doing the potion route:
Swift: Exploit Weakness Offensive vs DC 15 1d20+8=27 Success.

OK, I have a +12 to grapple this guy, and we need him grappled right now.  If we are close, my vote is that Damaris uses another timely inspiration so Umthirm confirms it.

Free: 5' step to AA 17
Standard: Grapple (Improved Grapple) 1d20+12=27 Suck it.
[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 17 + 4 MA (Touch 17, Flatfooted 14) 
HP: 14/52

Initiative: +4 Movement: 30'
Perception: +11 Sense Motive: +11 Acrobatics: +10 ( +5 with jump checks)
CMB: +8 (10 w/ Grapple) CMD: 23 (25 vs Grapple/27 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +7&% Reflex: +7&* Will: +8&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 16) 4/5
Exploit Weakness against Target D20+8 (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): G1 Defensive
Bonus To hit Active: +2 to hit  / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +7 1d8+5+1d6 or +7/+7 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:
3 taps of CLW
Bottle of Mage Armor Armor
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jun 27, 2014)

[sblock=Timely Inspiration?] If needed Damaris uses another Timely Inspiration to help out umthirm as an immediate action.  BTW, as Damaris is lvl 5, does that make it +2? or is it still +1?[/sblock]

*"GRAB HIM!" *the bard imbues her voice with inspirational magic.


----------



## perrinmiller (Jun 28, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:43 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_





The large warrior gnoll warrior falls flat on his face with the combination of the ninja's slashing and the crossbow bolt that buried itself into his gullet. The hulking gnoll was continuing to bleed from the fatal wounds.





The gnoll commander was strong and twisted out of the dwarf's grasp. Once free he stepped back and gripped his greatsword with both hands.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 7





[sblock=Combat Information]G7 broke grapple

Initiative:
Gnolls
You guys

Tactical Map:
1. Dark colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than 50% of Square for medium creatures or smaller & provides 20%(roll 1d100: 1-20 misses) concealment being bushes from ranged attacks, 50% concealment for small creatures or prone medium ones.
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall





Party Status:

```
Ru:        32/47 HP remaining;
Damaris:   31/39 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   14/52 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: Grease
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 5/6; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 3/12; Spells 1st 2/5, 2nd 0/3; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 1/5
Conditions in effect: Message
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Gnoll 1 (CR1) [AC0]: Dead 
Gnoll 2 (CR1) [AC0]: -4/11hp; Dying
Gnoll 3 (CR1) [AC0]: -8/11hp; Dying
Gnoll 4 (CR1) [AC0]: -4/11hp; Dying
Large Gnoll (CR3) [AC10]: -6/22hp; Dying
Gnoll 5 (CR2) [AC0]: -12/22hp; Dying
Gnoll 6 (CR2) [AC0]: -8/22hp; Dying
Gnoll 7 (CR5) [AC20/Touch 13/CMD21]: 50/50hp
```
[/sblock]         *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 7     [sblock=GM Note]Soulnova, I think that is like other spells that require the second full number of levels to increase to +2. In this case that is 10th level.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jun 28, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






"Many thanks, Prickly," Ru calls to Rhas as the large knoll falls. He smiles even bigger when Umthrim surprises the leader by grabbing him.

"Oh, now that is some skilled dancing you're passing up, doggie," Ru chastises as the gnoll breaks free. "Did your mysterious 'master' show you those poor manners? And just who is that, anyway?" The Rhat'matani adds as he maneuvers himself over the rather literal dog pile to brandish his blades and his wicked grin on the gnoll's northwest corner. 

"Show him again what a good dance partner you are, will you, Ponytail?" he says, pointing to the gnoll's opposing flank. "I'm sure between the two of us we can show him the error of his ways?"

[sblock=ooc]*Move:* to X17. Even going through a square of difficult terrain for the bodies, he should have enough movement for that (5' to Y16, 10' to Y17). Should set up a flank that also keeps firing lines clear. 

*Standard*: Ready an attack for when he's grappled or at least flanked:

Readied flanking attack; Damage with Dirty Fighter; Sneak Attack Damage. (1d20+11=19, 1d6+1=7, 2d6=6)

Pretty sure that only hits if Umthrim makes the grapple (due to the Dex penalty). Seriously, invisible castle. Why do you hate Ru so?[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 32/47

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +8 (+9 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +6 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +11 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +9, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +7/+7, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +8, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +8, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*Ranger's Focus (vs. LG): +2 attack & Damage until LG falls.

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 41/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jun 29, 2014)

"_*Strike!♪*_" the bard's voice aids Ru on his action.

Damaris heals Umthrim again. 
[sblock]
Immediate action for Rhu: Timely Inspiration +1  I think is enough for Ru to hit him. 
Standard actiom: CLW Wand on Umthrim 1d8+1=7 [/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Damaris - Bard lvl 5
HP 31/39
Init +4
AC 20 | Touch 15 | FF 16
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+2 | R+9 | W+4


Perception +7 | Sense Motive -1/10* (Vers. Perform.) | Bluff 2/10* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +10 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +8 (1d6)
Longsword +5 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +7 (1d4+2)

Bardic Performance: 9/12 day

Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 2/5 day. lvl2 Invisibility, , Glitter Dust 3/3 day
Spell-like ability: Message 0/day.

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike

Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Normal Arrows (12). [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jun 30, 2014)

Rhas continues his slow advance toward the encampment: step, shoot, shoot again.  Both bolts strike flesh, and the crossbowman smiles grimly, but there's clearly more fight left in the remaining gnoll.

[sblock=OOC]Step to AA18, with full attack/rapid shot/PBS.

Full attack (1d20+9=21, 1d10+7=15, 1d20+9=27, 1d10+7=10)

25 damage.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+7, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: None
Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 30, 2014)

"I'm known for the grabben on tight and never letten go. Let's make sure that actually happens. "

Moving to set the flank up for Ru, the dwarf sets up to try and grapple the gnoll.  However, the gnoll seems ready for him, as he manages to wriggle free before Umthirm can get a firm grip.
[sblock=OOC]

Swift: Exploit Weakness Offensive vs DC 15  1d20+8=15 BARLEY
Move: AA19 -> Z19 (If I read that right, it should set up flank with Ru)
Standard: Grapple (Improved Grapple) with flank and Exploit Weakness up = +14
1d20+14=20 Well....
[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 17 + 4 MA (Touch 17, Flatfooted 14) 
HP: 21/52

Initiative: +4 Movement: 30'
Perception: +11 Sense Motive: +11 Acrobatics: +10 ( +5 with jump checks)
CMB: +8 (10 w/ Grapple) CMD: 23 (25 vs Grapple/27 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +7&% Reflex: +7&* Will: +8&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 16) 4/5
Exploit Weakness against Target D20+8 (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): G1 Defensive
Bonus To hit Active: +2 to hit  / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +7 1d8+5+1d6 or +7/+7 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:
3 taps of CLW
Bottle of Mage Armor Armor
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 1, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:43 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_





The gnoll commander stiff armed the dwarven brawler with his longer reach to prevent being grabbed and kept himself free. Despite taking a few wounds, he was showing no signs of surrender or flight from a losing battle.

Holding the greatsword overhead he brought the heavy blade down mightily and slashed across Umthirn’s chest in a spray of blood. Blood flowed from the cut as it was deep enough to expose his ribs as the dwarven monk toppled backwards, unconscious and dying.  *"Da Master bid me ta killl ya."*









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 8





[sblock=Combat Information]G7 hit Umthirn for 25 dmg.
Umthirn dying, roll to stabilize.

Initiative:
Gnolls
You guys

Tactical Map:
1. Dark colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than 50% of Square for medium creatures or smaller & provides 20%(roll 1d100: 1-20 misses) concealment being bushes from ranged attacks, 50% concealment for small creatures or prone medium ones.
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall





Party Status:

```
Ru:        32/47 HP remaining;
Damaris:   31/39 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   -4/52 HP remaining; 25 dmg; dying
  
Spells Cast: Grease
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 5/6; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 3/12; Spells 1st 2/5, 2nd 0/3; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 1/5
Conditions in effect: Message
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Gnoll 1 (CR1) [AC0]: Dead 
Gnoll 2 (CR1) [AC0]: -5/11hp; Dying
Gnoll 3 (CR1) [AC0]: -9/11hp; Dying
Gnoll 4 (CR1) [AC0]: -5/11hp; Dying
Large Gnoll (CR3) [AC10]: -7/22hp; Dying
Gnoll 5 (CR2) [AC0]: Dead
Gnoll 6 (CR2) [AC0]: -9/22hp; Dying
Gnoll 7 (CR5) [AC20/Touch 13/CMD21]: 12/50hp
```
[/sblock]         *GM:*  Everyone is up for Round 8


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 1, 2014)

More blood spills from Umthirm's wound, as the battle rages on around him.

[sblock=OOC]
Stable Roll: 1d20-2=3 Nope
[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 17 + 4 MA (Touch 17, Flatfooted 14) 
HP: -5/52

Initiative: +4 Movement: 30'
Perception: +11 Sense Motive: +11 Acrobatics: +10 ( +5 with jump checks)
CMB: +8 (10 w/ Grapple) CMD: 23 (25 vs Grapple/27 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +7&% Reflex: +7&* Will: +8&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 16) 4/5
Exploit Weakness against Target D20+8 (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): G1 Defensive
Bonus To hit Active: +2 to hit  / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +7 1d8+5+1d6 or +7/+7 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:
3 taps of CLW
Bottle of Mage Armor Armor
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jul 1, 2014)

Damaris ïs very angry. _"Why you little-...._ BAD DOG, BAD DOG!_" _

She drops the wand and shoots a decesive arrow towards the gnoll. "Drop him!"

[sblock=Actions]I'm going to risk it and attack. We need to drop him quick. 


Swift action= Arcane Strike 
Standard Action= Shortbow Attack + Point Blank Shot
1d20+9=23, 1d6+2=7 Forgot to add +1 on damage from PBS. Total damage 8. 


As she has been doing, if any of them need *Timely Inspiration*, she will cast it as an immediate action. BTW, I have here some discussion on TI and its bonuses... I was hoping it would work like that. It wouldn't make a difference so far, but for future reference... http://paizo.com/threads/rzs2p91c?Ruling-regarding-the-spell-Timely-Inspiration[/sblock]


[sblock=ministats]
Damaris - Bard lvl 5
HP 31/39
Init +4
AC 20 | Touch 15 | FF 16
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+2 | R+9 | W+4


Perception +7 | Sense Motive -1/10* (Vers. Perform.) | Bluff 2/10* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +10 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +8 (1d6)
Longsword +5 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +7 (1d4+2)

Bardic Performance: 9/12 day

Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 2/5 day. lvl2 Invisibility, , Glitter Dust 3/3 day
Spell-like ability: Message 0/day.

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike

Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Normal Arrows (11).[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 1, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*

The quips fell away as Umthrim dropped to the ground. Ru's lips thinned, his blades flashed, but the battle was clearly wearing on the southerner, as his attacks lacked both precision and power. He managed one meagre slice, but that was all. 

[sblock=ooc]TWF Attack vs. Gnoll; damage (1d20+7=22, 1d6=2, 1d20+7=19, 1d6=1)

I believe you can only use one immediate action per round, so don't waste it Inspiring a hit for 1 damage. Save it for Rhas, who can actually do something. *grumble grumble low damage*.

2 damage to gnollie, which is pitiful, but all it takes is one hit from Rhas and I think we've dropped him.[/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 32/47

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +8 (+9 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +6 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +11 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +9, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +7/+7, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +8, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +8, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*None.

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 41/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 1, 2014)

Rhas watches his cousin fall, but says not a word.  He raises his crossbow and puts a pair of bolts in the gnoll commander's throat.  His eyes are cold and hard as the final enemy drops.  "You dinnae mess wi' my family, you son of a bitch."  He stands over to Umthirn.  "Lass, he's in a bad way.  Can ye fix him proper?"

[sblock=OOC]Full attack/rapid shot/PBS.

Rapid shot on gnoll (1d20+9=29, 1d10+7=14, 1d20+9=24, 1d10+7=12)
Crit confirm (1d20+9=16, 2d10+14=27)

26 damage.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+7, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: None
Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jul 1, 2014)

As soon as the gnoll drops, Damaris picks up the wand and rushes to Umthirm to heal him. 

"Come on Umthrim, open your eyes"  


[sblock]
Move to AA19
Use CLW wand 1d8+1=4

And Again.

CLW 1d8+1=6

That should bring him up to 5hp. [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 2, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:43 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_





The gnoll commander fell dead from the two crossbow bolts and everything falls quiet. The remains foes continue to bleed out and die.

No more opposition came pouring out of the fort to do battle.









*OOC:*


Combat: Over





[sblock=Combat Information]Awarded 1300XP each, updated 1st post
Tactical Map:
1. Dark colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than 50% of Square for medium creatures or smaller & provides 20%(roll 1d100: 1-20 misses) concealment being bushes from ranged attacks, 50% concealment for small creatures or prone medium ones.
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall





Party Status:

```
Ru:        32/47 HP remaining;
Damaris:   31/39 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   06/52 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: Grease
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 5/6; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 3/12; Spells 1st 2/5, 2nd 0/3; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 1/5
Conditions in effect: Message
```
Enemy Stats:

```
Gnoll 1 (CR1) [AC0]: Dead 
Gnoll 2 (CR1) [AC0]: -7/11hp; Dying
Gnoll 3 (CR1) [AC0]: -11/11hp; Dying
Gnoll 4 (CR1) [AC0]: -7/11hp; Dying
Large Gnoll (CR3) [AC10]: -9/22hp; Dying
Gnoll 5 (CR2) [AC0]: Dead
Gnoll 6 (CR2) [AC0]: -11/22hp; Dying
Gnoll 7 (CR5) [AC0]: Dead
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM]Damaris used 4 charges of CLW so far. I do not see that being tracked on her character sheet or mini-stats.  With only 25 Charges to start with, she may run out soon.

I raised the issue of Timely Inspiration in the General Discussion. We might need to have a formal consensus for LPF.

Upon battle conclusion 3 of you leveled up (dated 2 Jul 2014):
Damaris at 15801XP, Rhas & Umthirn at 15628XP[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 2, 2014)

Umthirn wakes up, coughing up blood as the second wand tap gets him awake.  Opening his eyes to see Damaris's look of concern he smiles playfully and says "Well, your a pretty sight to wake up to. " Knowing that he was going to get hit for that one, he quickly stands up before Damaris could kick him where it counts.

"Here lass, use mine.  Save yours for when I go down again."  It was then that Umthirn looks around at the battle field, and sees that the gnoll commander had multiple bolts, arrows, and sword slashes.  He looks around towards Ru and Rhas and says "Ya can't keep a good dwarf down. Good job cleaning up there cuz.  And you to Ru Boy. How long was I out?"
[sblock=OOC]
I've added the 10 HP from his level up now, then I will roll for his own healing wand.
5d8+5=21 16 + 21 = 37
5d8+5=2937+29 = Full

10 Taps.
[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 17 + 4 MA (Touch 17, Flatfooted 14) 
HP: 62/62

Initiative: +4 Movement: 40'
Perception: +12 Sense Motive: +12 Acrobatics: +11 ( +6 with jump checks)
CMB: +9 (11 w/ Grapple) CMD: 24 (26 vs Grapple/28 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +8&% Reflex: +8&* Will: +9&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 17) 5/6
Exploit Weakness against Target D20+9 (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): G1 Defensive
Bonus To hit Active: +2 to hit  / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +8 1d8+5+1d6 or +8/+8/+3 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:
13 taps of CLW
Bottle of Mage Armor Armor
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 2, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






Ru's shoulders slump in relief as the leader falls, and his energy seems to return as Umthrin awakes.

"Oddly enough, that went considerably better than our last big fight before we met you two," the swarthy man says with a grin, surveying the battlefield. He moves his blades to hold them both in one hand as he kneels next to the commander's body, grimacing slightly at what's left of his throat after the twin bolts had torn through it.

"Excellent good work, Prickly," he says by way of compliment to Rhas. Then he glances across at the other bleeding gnolls. 

"I'd say we should heal one of them up to ask about their cranky 'master,' but I think the one without the throat was the only one who spoke any kind of Landellian, and he's never talking to anyone again. 

"If there's no objection, then," Ru says, taking one blade in each hand again and giving them a showy spin, "I think I'll send the rest of the commander's pack to join him so they can go chasing cats on the other side. Then we can see about claiming their shiny."

[sblock=ooc]As above. If no one objects, Ru's going to tour the gnolls and finish off anyone still Dying, then he'll start searching/looting bodies.

[/sblock]



[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 32/47

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +8 (+9 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +6 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +11 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +9, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +7/+7, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +8, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +8, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*None.

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 41/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 2, 2014)

"Add a little bit of a twist at the end, just fo good measure." Umthirn says, nodding his head in agreement with the southern man's plan.
[sblock=OOC]
I have no issues with it.  Coup De Grace away.
[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 17 + 4 MA (Touch 17, Flatfooted 14) 
HP: 62/62

Initiative: +4 Movement: 40'
Perception: +12 Sense Motive: +12 Acrobatics: +11 ( +6 with jump checks)
CMB: +9 (11 w/ Grapple) CMD: 24 (26 vs Grapple/28 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +8&% Reflex: +8&* Will: +9&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 17) 5/6
Exploit Weakness against Target D20+9 (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): None
Bonus To hit Active: +2 to hit  / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +8 1d8+5+1d6 or +8/+8/+3 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:
13 taps of CLW
Bottle of Mage Armor Armor
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jul 2, 2014)

Damaris sighs in relief when Umthirm wakes up. She helps him with the rest of the charges of his own wand. "Anyone else needs healing?"

"Do you think '_DA MASTER_' is in one of those huts?" Damaris will use her own wand on herself. She will look around the corpses, looking for the strange thing on their necks. "Let's see if these have it too"


[sblock]
CWL wand (1d8+1=8, 1d8+1=4)
+8 hp

I thought it would need a second cast. Will only use the first one. 

I don't have time to level up right now. :'( .....buuut I updated the clw wand uses. 
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 2, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






Ru responds to Damaris' question by tossing his own wand to her in a lazy arc. 

"Whenever you get a chance, Princess, I could do with a tap or two. Nasty blades those last two dogs had. Though I was lucky enough not to feel all their bite."

"As for Da Master, I have to think if it was around it would come out and play, though maybe it's intimidated by all the pretty out here."

[sblock=ooc]CLW, Ru's wand. (1d8+1=7, 1d8+1=8)

Sweet. Perfect rolls for full healing with no waste.  [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 47/47

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +8 (+9 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +6 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +11 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +9, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +7/+7, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +8, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +8, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*None.

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 39/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 2, 2014)

Rhas reloads and looks into the compound.  "I'm set, lass.  Nae a scratch on me, as is generally the case when Umthirn is in the thick of things.  Seems that beasties generally set a greater share of worry on the mad dwarf that's trying to headbutt them in the goolies that the quiet one in the back with a crossbow.  Now ... what goodies have we found that'll offset the high cost of ammunition?"

[sblock=OOC]--[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+7, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: None
Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 3, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:45 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_

Dispatching the dying gnolls and healing up yourselves was uninterrupted. In searching the bodies, you found another of those parasite like things on the back of the gnoll commander’s neck and the large gnoll as well. The other gnoll warriors did not have them.

The gnoll warriors themselves had a collection of weapons and armor; a couple of the battleaxes were finely made.  The large gnoll’s armor and battleaxe were also of excellent quality, but large-sized for his over-sized hands.The gnoll commander’s weapons and armor was also finely crafted.  There was a handful of gold on all the gnolls except the commander, but he had a potion vial.

Looking into the fort entrance, you could see more of the stable's interior. The interior formed one large room, four wooden posts helping to support the roof. To the left and right of the entrance, four horses were tethered. Further back were two caravan wagons. In the far corner on the left was a pile of what appeared to be animal feed.

[sblock=Combat Information]
Tactical Map:
1. Dark colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than 50% of Square for medium creatures or smaller & provides 20%(roll 1d100: 1-20 misses) concealment being bushes from ranged attacks, 50% concealment for small creatures or prone medium ones.
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall





Party Status:

```
Ru:        47/47 HP remaining;
Damaris:   39/39 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   52/52 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: Grease
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 5/6; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 3/12; Spells 1st 2/5, 2nd 0/3; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 1/5
Conditions in effect: Message
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM]Timely Inspiration will increase to +2 at Bard level 6, Soulnova.
[/sblock][sblock=Treasure] 6 x Studded Leather Armor (150gp),2 Mwk battleaxes (620gp), 2 Battleaxes (40gp), 6 Javelins (6gp), Splint mail (L) (400gp), Mwk battleaxe (L) (620gp), 2 Javelins (L) (4gp), Mwk breastplate (1400gp), Mwk greatsword (350gp), Mwk composite longbow (+4 Str) with 40 arrows (802gp), Unk Potion (???gp), 26gp[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 3, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






"Think you guys can fit this stuff in your packs?" Ru asks the dwarves. "I've only got a normal one, and that's already weighing me down from the rations. Which reminds me, let me grab it back up quick before we clear the camp.

"Princess, I think you're the most likely candidate to tell us what that vial's got in it, seeing as Shadow's gone," Ru calls back as he trots back to the spot where he left his pack before the battle.

[sblock=ooc]I figure if nothing's come charging out so far, it's safe enough for Ru to grab his bag and at least leave it closer. Definitely need a Handy Haversack next time Ru goes shopping if I'm not retiring him.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 47/47

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +8 (+9 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +6 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +11 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +9, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +7/+7, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +8, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +8, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*None.

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 39/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jul 3, 2014)

"Are those... are those horses and wagons? Well, perhaps we can take this stuff back on those. Maybe you and Rhas could check them out? Just be carefull... Let's hope there's no other surprise hiding there" Damaris looks at all the stuff they have gathered. She will check the contents of the vials. "Uhmmm, let's seee...."


[sblock]
Casts Detect Magic.
Spellcraft (1d20+9=21)

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 4, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:46 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_

Damaris cast her cantrip and learned two things. First, studying the potion revealed it to be a healing drought capable of curing serious wounds.

Second, the breastplate on the dead gnoll commander also had a magical aura.

[sblock=Combat Information]
Tactical Map:
1. Dark colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than 50% of Square for medium creatures or smaller & provides 20%(roll 1d100: 1-20 misses) concealment being bushes from ranged attacks, 50% concealment for small creatures or prone medium ones.
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall





Party Status:

```
Ru:        47/47 HP remaining;
Damaris:   39/39 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   52/52 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: Grease
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 5/6; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 3/12; Spells 1st 2/5, 2nd 0/3; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 1/5
Conditions in effect: Message
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM]Timely Inspiration will increase to +2 at Bard level 6, Soulnova.
[/sblock][sblock=Treasure] 6 x Studded Leather Armor (150gp),2 Mwk battleaxes (620gp), 2 Battleaxes (40gp), 6 Javelins (6gp), Splint mail (L) (400gp), Mwk battleaxe (L) (620gp), 2 Javelins (L) (4gp), *Magic* breastplate (400+gp), Mwk greatsword (350gp), Mwk composite longbow (+4 Str) with 40 arrows (802gp), Cure Serious Wounds Potion (750gp), 26gp = 4168gp[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jul 4, 2014)

"Uuh! Wonderful!" Damaris shows the healing vial to the rest "A magical potion to heal serious wounds! Excellent! Let's keep this one at hand."

"The armor is also magical, but I can't tell of what type exactly. We should check inside those structures and see if we can use the horses to carry this stuff"


----------



## Systole (Jul 4, 2014)

Rhas offers his magical satchel.  "I can fit a few things in my pouch, here.  The rest'll be needing a packhorse, I think.  Don't like riding 'em, meself.  Feels too far off o' solid earth."  He prods the breastplate with a toe.  "Something I could probably use, if the none else feels a need.  Though I'd prefer to know exactly what type of magics I'd be slipping into.  Now, what else is in here?  Probably those who are keen to sniff out traps might go first."

[sblock=OOC]Haversack has some room left.  And I think Rhas is the only one who can use a breastplate.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+7, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: None
Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jul 5, 2014)

[sblock] Alright, I sent my lvl up for review. xD I did it last night, but I was half sleep! hahaha, hope I got it right [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 6, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






Ru nods to Rhas as he returns with his backpack to the others. "I've never been any good with armor that heavy. Far as I'm concerned, it's yours," he agrees. "And given the beating you just took, Ponytail, I'd say the big potion's probably best left with you."

The Rhat'matani laughs as Rhas mentions traps.

"That'd be me, then. Well, honestly, I'm better at disarming them than finding them. Ponytail, how are your eyes? You want to spot for me? Probably should start with the stable, then Princess and Prickly can load a horse and/or wagon while we clear the other buildings."

[sblock=ooc]I've got him maxed on Perception, but honestly his trap spotting's not so great. One of many flaws in the build. I'm debating whether I'll shelve him when this is all over, or maybe try using my rebuild to stat him up as a Slayer if the Advanced Class Guide is out and approved by then. We'll see.

Anyway, perception to go a-searching. As above, starting with the stables:

Perception (add +1 vs traps) (1d20+8=9)

wow. Okay, then. Hopefully someone else is coming along.  [/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 47/47

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +8 (+9 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +6 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +11 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +9, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +7/+7, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +8, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +8, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*None.

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 39/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 7, 2014)

"While it's well and good were gonna be taking this stuf with us, how exactly are we going to sell it?  Last I checked, we kinda angered the nearest town" Umthirm smiled sadly.

"As for that metal breastplate, not needing it.  Found it only gets in the way, so Cuz can keep it for now."

When Ru asks if he can spot for him Umthirn shrugs and says "I'll see what I can see."  He starts by heading over to the closest building, and start searching.
[sblock=OOC]
I'm looking forward to either a Warpriest or Slayer when ARG comes out.  Might do a Aasimar Warpriest. I need Umthirm for my pirate campaign, so I'm going to need to retire him...
Move to S18
Perception check :  1d20+12=27
[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 17 + 4 MA (Touch 17, Flatfooted 14) 
HP: 62/62

Initiative: +4 Movement: 40'
Perception: +12 Sense Motive: +12 Acrobatics: +11 ( +6 with jump checks)
CMB: +9 (11 w/ Grapple) CMD: 24 (26 vs Grapple/28 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +8&% Reflex: +8&* Will: +9&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 17) 5/6
Exploit Weakness against Target D20+9 (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): None
Bonus To hit Active: +2 to hit  / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +8 1d8+5+1d6 or +8/+8/+3 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:
13 taps of CLW
Bottle of Mage Armor Armor
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 8, 2014)

Rhas shrugs.  "Mebbe they'll whistle a different tune when we come back with a string of gnoll ears on our belts.  Now if you'll pardon me, I've got a changing to do."   He shakes his head.  "Never thought the day'd come when I'd shell up wi' the skivvies of a fleabit wretch."  He puts on the breastplate and squirms a bit.  "A bit confining for my taste, but better than a sharp poke in the giblets." 

He heads into camp, but seems distracted by the fit of the new armor and constantly stop to adjust it, cursing under his breath.

[sblock=OOC]Rhas is taking the breastplate.  AC is what?  Then he'll poke around camp. Perception (1d20+13=14) [/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+7, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: None
Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jul 8, 2014)

Damaris will follow Rhas around to see if there's anything else interesting at the camp with Detect Magic activated.

[sblock]
Perception check 1d20+8=24
[/sblock]


[sblock=ministats]
Damaris - Bard lvl 6
HP 39/47
Init +4
AC 20 | Touch 15 | FF 16
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+3 | R+10 | W+5


Perception +8 | Sense Motive 11* (Vers. Perform.) | Bluff 11* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +11 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +9 (1d6)
Longsword +6 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +8 (1d4+2)

Bardic Performance: 9/14 day

Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 2/5 day. lvl2 Invisibility, Silence, Pyrotechnics, Glitter Dust 3/4 day
Spell-like ability: Message 0/day.

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike

Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Normal Arrows (11).[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 9, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:47 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_

You moved into the gnoll fort. The stench from the dead gnolls competed with stench from the garbage pit to the left inside the gate. It was a 20 feet wide pit piercing the ground and filled to within five feet of the rim with bones, ashes, fragments of wood, and less readily identifiable bric-a-brac.

The first building on the right had two closed doors with locking mechanisms on the outside. Both doors were heavier and reinforced with iron bands. There was a little window with a wooden shutter to peer inside about 5 feet off the ground. Umthirn could see that the nearer door was locked and the far one was not. His keen ears also detected some noise from behind the locked door in front of him.

Damaris did not see any magical auras around the camp so far, but she also heard the same sounds from behind the locked door that Umthirn did.

Ru looked into the stables and did not see anything more upon first look. The animals looked at him with stoic expressions. He also noticed an open door on the back corner of the building he walked past to reach the stables.

[sblock=Combat Information]
Tactical Map:
1. Dark colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than 50% of Square for medium creatures or smaller & provides 20%(roll 1d100: 1-20 misses) concealment being bushes from ranged attacks, 50% concealment for small creatures or prone medium ones.
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall





Party Status:

```
Ru:        47/47 HP remaining;
Damaris:   39/39 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   52/52 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: Grease
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 5/6; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 3/12; Spells 1st 2/5, 2nd 0/3; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 1/5
Conditions in effect: Message
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]JS45, what Pirate Campaign is that? I love pirates.  Did you watch Black Sails this Spring?

Systole, treat the breastplate as just Masterwork until it becomes properly identified.

Jkason, looking for traps is 1 roll per 5ftx5ft section. Better to take 20 or roll until you beat a certain DC for each square. In any case there is no penalty for failure so you can always re-roll if you want to spend another round looking.

Soulnova, I will try working on level-up approvals for this group when I get a chance. But it won’t be tonight.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 9, 2014)

Hearing something in the room, Umthrin holds up his hand in warning, and places a finger over his mouth, asking for silence.

While a normal human might have been able to simply peer into the room, being born a dwarf had it's height disadvantages.  With a skilled jump, Umthirn grabs onto the window sill, and attempts to peer inside to see what is making that noise.
[sblock=OOC]
Let me know if I need to make the acrobatics check, but I think with a +17 I auto make a 1' jump to grab the ledge..
Stealth Check: 1d20+9=17
Perception Check: 1d20+12=28

PM:  My IRL friend is going to run the Skulls & Shackles AP in the next  few months.  Right now he is reading over everything.  They need a front  liner, so it's a toss up between Umthirn or a Sea Reaver Barbarian.

As for Black Sails, I've heard of it, but never really looked into it. Have heard good things though.
[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 17 + 4 MA (Touch 17, Flatfooted 14) 
HP: 62/62

Initiative: +4 Movement: 40'
Perception: +12 Sense Motive: +12 Acrobatics: +11 ( +6 with jump checks)
CMB: +9 (11 w/ Grapple) CMD: 24 (26 vs Grapple/28 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +8&% Reflex: +8&* Will: +9&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 17) 5/6
Exploit Weakness against Target D20+9 (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): None
Bonus To hit Active: +2 to hit  / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +8 1d8+5+1d6 or +8/+8/+3 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:
13 taps of CLW
Bottle of Mage Armor Armor
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 9, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*

Ru turns back to the others as if to say something, then realizes their attention is taken by the first building. As Umthirn hops up to glance in the window, the swarthy southerner catches sight of the open door. 

"Princess, you still listening?" he whispers, unsure if the bard's communication spell is still in effect. "There's an open back door in that building that Ponytail seems so intent on. It might do us good to sneak around behind." 

Just in case the spell has expired, the southerner uses his hands to mime a door opening, then points with one of his blades in the direction of the entry he's seen. 

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 47/47

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +8 (+9 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +6 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +11 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +9, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +7/+7, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +8, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +8, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*None.

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 39/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jul 9, 2014)

"Sure" Damaris nods at Ru. The spell should still be active. She will walk around behind the building, keeping an eye for the open door with her bow. If possible, once she gets there, she starts her bardic performance by dancing (inspire courage). 

[sblock] Move to N23 from behind the building.
Perception 1d20+8=20
If possible, she starts inspire courage +2 [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 11, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:47 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_

Umthirn hoisted himself up to peer into the cell from the small window. It was an enclosed room, only 10-foot square with a wooden floor and no other windows or doors.

A small figure sat huddled in a corner of the small room. Hesitantly, a bearded face raised to stare up at the dwarven monk peering inside.





The gnome’s mouth opened in disbelief, and he slowly pulled himself to his feet. He squinted at the bright light of day coming inside around the head silhouetted in the window. His voice cracked, "Wh-wh-who... are you?.. Am I dreaming?... Am I saved?"

Damaris starts dancing as she looked into the open door. Two beds, a chest, a table with an oil lamp and a chair were in the room. The furnishings were crudely made, but functional. A door pierces the opposite wall. There was no one inside.

[sblock=Combat Information]
Tactical Map:
1. Dark colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than 50% of Square for medium creatures or smaller & provides 20%(roll 1d100: 1-20 misses) concealment being bushes from ranged attacks, 50% concealment for small creatures or prone medium ones.
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall





Party Status:

```
Ru:        47/47 HP remaining;
Damaris:   47/47 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   62/62 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 5/6; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 4/14; Spells 1st 2/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 1/6
Conditions in effect: Message
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]Approved Damaris and Umthirn for level 6
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jul 11, 2014)

"No one here..." Damaris calls back to Ru. She stops the performance, almost a little dissapointed.  "There's a chest and another door, wanna come here and check it?"

She will step in and look around, check if the other door is locked. She won't open it unless Ru is there.

[sblock]Move to R22 [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 11, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






Ru slips into the room as Damaris' voice comes over the magical channel. He looks around at the emptiness, then moves to the other door, sheathing his blades as he starts checking it over.

"We'll definitely get to the chest, but I want to clear all the rooms first. I've been stung by a trapped door before, so I want to be careful..."

[sblock=ooc]Check door for traps. (1d20+9=11)
Recheck for traps. (1d20+9=11)

Whatever. Screw that. I'm done looking. If the door's locked, Ru will try to pick it:

DD to pick lock. (1d20+12=14)

Okay, now I'm starting to legitimately think Invisible Castle might be broken. That's the exact same roll three times in a row. Sigh. Take 20 if he has to, I guess. :/[/sblock]



[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 47/47

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +8 (+9 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +6 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +11 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +9, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +7/+7, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +8, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +8, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*None.

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 39/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jul 11, 2014)

"Hey guys, did you find anything over there??" Damaris calls out to Rhas and Umthrim. She will step back and let Ru work in the door. If able, she will attempt to open the chest.


[sblock=OOC] Thanks for the level up Perinmiller!  [/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]Damaris - Bard lvl 6
HP 39/47
Init +4
AC 20 | Touch 15 | FF 16
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+3 | R+10 | W+5


Perception +8 | Sense Motive 11* (Vers. Perform.) | Bluff 11* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +11 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +9 (1d6)
Longsword +6 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +8 (1d4+2)

Bardic Performance: 8/14 day

Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 2/5 day. lvl2 Invisibility, Silence, Pyrotechnics, Glitter Dust 3/4 day
Spell-like ability: Message 0/day.

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike

Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Normal Arrows (11).[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 11, 2014)

"YA, We got a live one! Gnome I think!" Umthirn yells over to Damaris before turning back to the inquiring gnome "It's already buddy.  We'll get ya out.  Names Umthirn. What's yours?"


[sblock=OOC]
--
[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 17 + 4 MA (Touch 17, Flatfooted 14) 
HP: 62/62

Initiative: +4 Movement: 40'
Perception: +12 Sense Motive: +12 Acrobatics: +11 ( +6 with jump checks)
CMB: +9 (11 w/ Grapple) CMD: 24 (26 vs Grapple/28 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +8&% Reflex: +8&* Will: +9&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 17) 5/6
Exploit Weakness against Target D20+9 (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): G1 Defensive
Bonus To hit Active: +2 to hit  / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +8 1d8+5+1d6 or +8/+8/+3 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:
13 taps of CLW
Bottle of Mage Armor Armor
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 12, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:47 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_

Ru could not tell if the door was trapped, but he knew quite easily that it was locked. He was unable to unlock it.

Damaris found the chest unlocked. It opened easily enough and she saw a pile of clothing inside. It was not especially clean outfits and of a fashion sense that only a gnoll would likely care for.





The gnome’s cracked voice called up weekly, "Thank the gods... I am Hrandeth of Clan Alazzar."

[sblock=Combat Information]
Tactical Map:
1. Dark colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than 50% of Square for medium creatures or smaller & provides 20%(roll 1d100: 1-20 misses) concealment being bushes from ranged attacks, 50% concealment for small creatures or prone medium ones.
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall





Party Status:

```
Ru:        47/47 HP remaining;
Damaris:   47/47 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   62/62 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 5/6; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 4/14; Spells 1st 2/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 1/6
Conditions in effect: Message
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]Since Taking 20 requires 2 minutes, I want to know which Skill Ru was taking 20 on.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 13, 2014)

Rhas looks suspiciously at the gnome. "A prisoner, are ye?  Seems though there'd not be enough meat on th' likes of you for a gnoll to care, methinks."    He motions at Umthirm to look at the nape of the gnome's neck for suspicious lumps.

[sblock=OOC]Rhas is going to check and see if the gnome has a rider.  Also, Rhas leveled up K-Dungeoneering, in case he gets another roll.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+7, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: None
Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 14, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






Ru blew out a loud sigh. 

"This might take awhile," he offers to Damaris, his tongue sticking out slightly as he concentrates on working the lock.

[sblock=ooc]Sorry. I meant for the take 20 to be on the DD, since that was the last skill I was using and I'd given up on the Perception check. Rolled again just for kicks since I'm posting again anyway:

Pick lock (1d20+12=19)

If that won't open the door: Take 20 on Disable Device (pick lock). [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 47/47

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +8 (+9 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +6 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +11 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +9, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +7/+7, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +8, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +8, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*None.

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 39/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jul 14, 2014)

"Alright, Ru is finishing with something here. We will get there as soon as this is done and get him out" she calls out to Rhas and Umthrim from the entrance door. She stands there with her bow out  "What's on the other door? Can you see?"

[sblock]Did we already looked into Q19? [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 16, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:47 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_

Ru failed to pick the lock on another quick attempt and then settled in to take his time and do it right.  Eventually he got it and opened the door.  It opened inward and there was a loud concussion that rang both his and Damaris's ears and left them momentarily deaf for a few seconds.

Inside was a strong box.





Hrandeth hear the second dwarven voice and replied, "I know not why they did not eat me... Not much meat on my bones, mayhap... But they did interrogate me about my spice shipment quite often."

"Can you unlock the door and get me out of here, please?"

[sblock=Combat Information]Damaris and Ru take 4 dmg Sonic, stunned and deaf for 2 rounds.
Everyone received 150XP for the trap

Tactical Map:
1. Dark colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than 50% of Square for medium creatures or smaller & provides 20%(roll 1d100: 1-20 misses) concealment being bushes from ranged attacks, 50% concealment for small creatures or prone medium ones.
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall





Party Status:

```
Ru:        43/47 HP remaining; 4 dmg
Damaris:   43/47 HP remaining; 4 dmg 
Rhas:      55/55 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   62/62 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 5/6; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 4/14; Spells 1st 2/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 1/6
Conditions in effect: Message
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]Systole, Rhas cannot even see the gnome. The window Umthirn is clinging to peer inside is 5ft off the ground and only one of you can look through it at a time.

No, you have not checked the other cell yet.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 16, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Thought the door was open for some reason.  Edited post.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 16, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*

Ru stood reeling from the force of the bang off the door. He couldn't hear his tools clattering to the ground. Couldn't hear anything, except for the chiding voice of his mentor inside his head.

"Yes, Gis, I'm never careful enough," Ru muttered, though he couldn't hear himself say it as he tried to shake himself back into motion.

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 43/47

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +8 (+9 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +6 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +11 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +9, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +7/+7, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +8, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +8, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*Stunned, Deafened (2 rounds).

*In Hand:* None (all items dropped from Stunned condition)

Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 39/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jul 16, 2014)

_

"EEEEK!"_ she is a little surprised by the sound._

"ARE YOU OK RU?" _Damaris is still covering her hurting ears and looking at Ru. "WHAT?" she sees him saying something after dropping his tools but cannot make out what he says. "LOOK, A STRONG BOX" maybe she doesn't realize how loud she's talking.


----------



## Systole (Jul 18, 2014)

At the bang and the scream, Rhas sets his crossbow and goes around the building, ready for danger. "Hells, what'd ye do?  If ye're okay, there's a prisoner what might need your attentions , though I'd recommend caution to make sure there are no lumps." 

[sblock=OOC]--[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+7, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: None
Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 18, 2014)

"Ya, I think my cuz went to get the guy who can help. If he can't, we might have ta beat down the door.  One way or another we're getting you out." Umthirm said to Hrandeth, wondering what that bang was.

"Why were them gnolls asking bout you're spice shipment?  I would think ta steal it, but who would they sell it to?"

[sblock=OOC]
Sorry, this week was hell.  but I SURVIVED TO FRIDAY!!!1!
[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 17 + 4 MA (Touch 17, Flatfooted 14) 
HP: 62/62

Initiative: +4 Movement: 40'
Perception: +12 Sense Motive: +12 Acrobatics: +11 ( +6 with jump checks)
CMB: +9 (11 w/ Grapple) CMD: 24 (26 vs Grapple/28 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +8&% Reflex: +8&* Will: +9&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 17) 5/6
Exploit Weakness against Target D20+9 (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): G1 Defensive
Bonus To hit Active: +2 to hit  / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +8 1d8+5+1d6 or +8/+8/+3 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:
13 taps of CLW
Bottle of Mage Armor Armor
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 18, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






[sblock=ooc]Okay, I figure if anything was going to come out of the room to attack Ru and Damaris while they were stunned, we would have seen that by now, so I'm pushing forward with the assumption we recover without any further incident.[/sblock]

Ru's ears are still ringing as Rhas moves toward the door, and he's regaining his balance to gather up his tools as he finally manages to hear anything.

"Caution. Yup," Ru says with a grimace as he slides a few stray picks into their proper place in the toolkit's leather. He glances back to the now-open room and jabs his thumb in that direction.

"There's a chest in there that someone thought enough of to put that nasty boom trap on the lock. After we get your new friend out, I want to come back and find out what's so important. But for now, yeah, I could use space from the sight of my stunningly spectacular failure in trap lore. Princess, you want to stand guard here, make sure no one else wanders in to open the chest we just lost a chunck of eardrum to? Your message spell seems like it runs 'round corners pretty well, so just call and we'll come running."

He pats the hilt of one of his Wakizashi, now back in their sheathes, as an assurance to Damaris that they have her back.


[sblock=ooc]Ru plans to take 20 on the perception (traps) check for the next door. That's a 29 without any Aid Another's. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 43/47

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +8 (+9 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +6 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +11 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +9, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +7/+7, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +8, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +8, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*None

*In Hand:* Thieve's tools

Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 39/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 19, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:49 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_

Ru did not find any traps on the cell door with the gnome inside. The other door to the second cell was not even locked.





Hrandeth replied, "Oh, there should be a key around... I think the gnoll's leader had it... He was the one always questioning me."

"Damnedest thing... They captured my spice shipment and kept asking me about selling it... He was going about the master wanted the gold for it was asking who they could sell it too. So I told them about my business contacts, but gnomes and halflings are not going to sell to the those dog heads."

"They did not like that answer and try some torture to get a different one... I am not sure how much longer I was going to last."

[sblock=Combat Information]

Tactical Map:
1. Dark colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than 50% of Square for medium creatures or smaller & provides 20%(roll 1d100: 1-20 misses) concealment being bushes from ranged attacks, 50% concealment for small creatures or prone medium ones.
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall





Party Status:

```
Ru:        43/47 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   43/47 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      66/66 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   62/62 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 5/6; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 4/14; Spells 1st 2/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 1/6
Conditions in effect: Message
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 20, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






Ru frowns, looking back to the gnoll bodies. "Odd. We stripped those bodies pretty well, and I don't remember finding any keys," he says. "So, did we miss the keys, or is the leader not back yet? Best to stay sharp, boys," he says to the dwarves as he examines the door for traps. 

"All right. If there's a trap on this one, it's beyond me to find it," Ru says, spreading his toolkit on the ground before him, selecting a hook and two picks to start working the lock. "What in Bashu's name does a dog pack care for spice sales?" he wonders aloud as he works. "Whoever's behind this, I don't think it's a pup."

[sblock=ooc]Disable Device. (1d20+13=27)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 43/47

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +8 (+9 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +6 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +11 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +9, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +7/+7, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +8, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +8, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*None

*In Hand:* Thieves' tools

Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 39/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jul 20, 2014)

[sblock=actions]
Gotta run!
Damaris moves to O18 to wait for them to release the gnome and keep eye on the door. Once that's done, she will peer inside the room of Q18[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 22, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:49 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_





Ru managed to unlock the door on the first try. The lock itself was not terribly complex.

Opening the door, gnome gladly come outside and shakes Ru’s and Umthirn’s hands with gratitude, *“Thankee, thankee.”

“The only reason I know of for the gnoll leader’s interest in the spices was to sell them after they stole them from me a number of days back.”*

Looking into the cell, Ru and Umthirn only found the gnome, some dirty straw, and bucket to relieve himself in and an empty slop bowl.

Damaris looked into the unlocked cell and it was bare. There did not appear to be any evidence a prisoner had been kept inside it recently.

[sblock=Combat Information]

Tactical Map:
1. Dark colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than 50% of Square for medium creatures or smaller & provides 20%(roll 1d100: 1-20 misses) concealment being bushes from ranged attacks, 50% concealment for small creatures or prone medium ones.
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall





Party Status:

```
Ru:        43/47 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   43/47 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      66/66 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   62/62 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 5/6; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 4/14; Spells 1st 2/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 1/6
Conditions in effect: Message
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 22, 2014)

When the gnome said that he was tortured, Umthirn gives a nastly scowl, and gives the gnome a quick once over once he was out of the cell.

Once the gnome was free, Umthirn shook his hand with a small smile and says 
"Your safe, and thats what's important.  Now, what else can ya tell us about the gnoll's leader? We just wanna make sure we dealt with him already.  Was he a biggen, with a giant axe?  Or did he have a giant sword, and a metal plate covern' his chest?"


[sblock=OOC]
Heal Check:  1d20+3=13
[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 17 + 4 MA (Touch 17, Flatfooted 14) 
HP: 62/62

Initiative: +4 Movement: 40'
Perception: +12 Sense Motive: +12 Acrobatics: +11 ( +6 with jump checks)
CMB: +9 (11 w/ Grapple) CMD: 24 (26 vs Grapple/28 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +8&% Reflex: +8&* Will: +9&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 17) 5/6
Exploit Weakness against Target D20+9 (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): G1 Defensive
Bonus To hit Active: +2 to hit  / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +8 1d8+5+1d6 or +8/+8/+3 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:
13 taps of CLW
Bottle of Mage Armor Armor
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 22, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*

Ru nods his head at the the thanks.

"Always happy to help a merchant," he says with a charming grin as the gnome shakes his hand. "They're always good for returning the favor, I find."

As Umthirn checks over the gnome, Ru rolls his tools back into their sleeve and picks them up, gesturing toward the corner of the building. "While you help out our new little friend, there's a nice, shiny chest waiting for me to find out what's so important it needs a crashy bang lock on it."

The southerner gives another courteous nod to the gnome then heads back to the room he opened before. Deciding anything worth trapping the door for might be worth trapping the chest, as well, he takes his time studying the box.

[sblock=ooc]Take 20 on the check for traps. 29.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 43/47

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +8 (+9 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +6 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +11 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +9, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +7/+7, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +8, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +8, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*None

*In Hand:* Thieves' tools

Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 39/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 23, 2014)

Seeing the gnome safely out of his cell and Ru working on something delicate, Rhas positions himself in the center of the camp and watches for an ambush from one of the unsecured buildings or from the sky, possibly both.

[sblock=OOC]Perception (+2 vs. flying) (1d20+13=26)[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+7, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: None
Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 24, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:49 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_

Taking extensive time, Ru did not find any traps on the strongbox. In fact it was not even locked.





Hrandeth let Umthrin check him over a little bit. The gnome was likely malnourished and dirty. He had some bruising that looked ugly, but was not recent and was slowly mending. The dwarf did not see any abnormal growths on the back of his neck either.

The gnome spice merchant replied, “The leader did have a large sword on his back. You mind if I look at the bodies?”

Without waiting for permission, Hrandeth exited the cell and squinted at the brighter illumination as he started taking in the carnage from the battle. Moving to the gate and seeing the dead gnolls, he pointed to the gnoll commander that was the last to fall, “That would be him, I think.”

[sblock=Combat Information]

Tactical Map:
1. Dark colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than 50% of Square for medium creatures or smaller & provides 20%(roll 1d100: 1-20 misses) concealment being bushes from ranged attacks, 50% concealment for small creatures or prone medium ones.
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall





Party Status:

```
Ru:        43/47 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   43/47 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      66/66 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   62/62 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 5/6; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 4/14; Spells 1st 2/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 1/6
Conditions in effect: Message
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 24, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






Ru frowns, standing and putting his tools away. 

"They locked and trapped the door, but the box doesn't even _have_ a lock," he says, drawing one of his blades. "Fellas? I think we might want to all be here when I open this, in case nasty squigglies come out. Actually, Princess? I don't suppose you know the trick where you can lift the lid on this thing from across the room, do you?  That might be the option we want to try first."

[sblock=ooc]If Damaris is willing/able to use Mage Hand to open the lid, Ru will draw his second sword, as well, and be ready.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 43/47

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +8 (+9 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +6 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +11 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +9, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +7/+7, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +8, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +8, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x1

Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 39/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 24, 2014)

Umthirn scrowled at the body of the gnoll commander that Hrandeth pointed out.  "Aye, that bugger was the last one to fall.  Took a nasty cut from that guy as well.  Well, this should put your spice market safe again.  You want us to escort you once we are done searching..."

Before Umthirn finished his sentence, Ru's voice catches his ear.  Taking a defensive position to protect Hrandeth, Umthirn's muscles tense up reflexively.

[sblock=OOC]
Was going to re-search the dead gnoll's body for the key, but if that chest contains something nasty, I'll wait on it.
[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 17 + 4 MA (Touch 17, Flatfooted 14) 
HP: 62/62

Initiative: +4 Movement: 40'
Perception: +12 Sense Motive: +12 Acrobatics: +11 ( +6 with jump checks)
CMB: +9 (11 w/ Grapple) CMD: 24 (26 vs Grapple/28 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +8&% Reflex: +8&* Will: +9&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 17) 5/6
Exploit Weakness against Target D20+9 (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): 
Bonus To hit Active: +2 to hit  / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +8 1d8+5+1d6 or +8/+8/+3 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:
13 taps of CLW
Bottle of Mage Armor Armor
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jul 25, 2014)

"Sure can do" Damaris will use mage hand on the chest from as far as she can manage to make sure nothing jumps at her. 

[sblock]From R22, Damaris uses mage hand on the chest when everyone is ready. She will immediately step back if anything comes out of the chest.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 25, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:50 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_





Hrandeth nodded gratefully, “Certainly, yes! If you could escort me to at least Thornbury I would appreciate it. If you can get me all the way to Venza, I can even reward you once I get in touch with my Factor, particularly if we can find my spice shipment.” He followed along with Umthirn to see what the fuss was about with the others.

Taking extra precautions proved unnecessary once Damaris opened the lid of the strongbox. Nothing came flying out nor were there any critters inside.

The strongbox was filled with silver and gold coins, enough to take some time to count.

[sblock=Combat Information]

Tactical Map:
1. Dark colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than 50% of Square for medium creatures or smaller & provides 20%(roll 1d100: 1-20 misses) concealment being bushes from ranged attacks, 50% concealment for small creatures or prone medium ones.
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall





Party Status:

```
Ru:        43/47 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   43/47 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      66/66 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   62/62 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 5/6; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 4/14; Spells 1st 2/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 1/6
Conditions in effect: Message
```
[/sblock][sblock=GM Note]The treasure in the Strongbox is covering the TBG awards, thus it not being added to the list.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 25, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






Ru relaxes visibly as the lack of attack, then perks up just as quickly as light glints off the coins.

"Now this is what I want to find when I open a chest," he says with a wide grin. "I say we clear the rest of this camp quick as we can, and make a hasty exit. If gold is what the gnoll's master was after, I have to imagine someone's going to be by to collect this before too long. It's best if we're nowhere to be found by then."

Satisfied that the gold isn't going to walk off on its own, Ru gives Damaris a grateful pat on the shoulder for using her skills despite the lack of danger, then gestures that he's moving on to the next building if anyone wants to join him.

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 43/47

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +8 (+9 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +6 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +11 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +9, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +7/+7, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +8, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +8, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x1

Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 39/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jul 25, 2014)

Damaris chuckles. "You know... this reminds me when a larger than normal spider made its way into our living room. I swear it was almost the size of a cat. Dad and Gallandra where not at home so, we... my mother, my other 7 screaming sisters and I, had to deal with it. I believe our screams where heard on the other side of the river when the thing started darting through the floor. Heh! The spider went to hide under some old books and when I used this same spell to flip them over, the damn thing was gone. Mom wouldn't accept sleeping in the house for a week until Dad and Gallandra made sure it wasn't around..."

"Good times, good times" she smiles looking at the treasure chest. Damaris will follow Ru to the other building to check it out. 

"I'll go with you Ru"

​[sblock=Ministats]Damaris - Bard lvl 6
HP 39/47
Init +4
AC 20 | Touch 15 | FF 16
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+3 | R+10 | W+5


Perception +8 | Sense Motive 11* (Vers. Perform.) | Bluff 11* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +11 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +9 (1d6)
Longsword +6 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +8 (1d4+2)

Bardic Performance: 8/14 day

Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 2/5 day. lvl2 Invisibility, Silence, Pyrotechnics, Glitter Dust 3/4 day
Spell-like ability: Message 0/day.

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike

Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Normal Arrows (11).[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Jul 29, 2014)

Rhas' eyes perk up at the mention of a reward.  "Wellae and good.  Back to town sounds a treat wi' the horses and such.  We'd best have a looksee at the barn and in the pit, and beyond that, I'm happy to head to the town with enough gold for a proper ale." 

[sblock=OOC]--[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+7, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: None
Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 29, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:50 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_





Hrandeth heard you all mention quickly looking around and then leaving the fort. He commented, “Hopefully we can find my spices first.” He followed along and stayed behind you as you investigated the barn.

You stood at the stable's double doors and looked inside. The interior formed one large room, four wooden posts helping to support the roof. To the left and right of the entrance were four horses tethered. To the right were piled some crates, bales, and barrels.

Further back were two caravan wagons. In the far corner on the left was a pile of what appears to be animal feed.

[sblock=Combat Information]
Tactical Map:
1. Dark colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than 50% of Square for medium creatures or smaller & provides 20%(roll 1d100: 1-20 misses) concealment being bushes from ranged attacks, 50% concealment for small creatures or prone medium ones.
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall





Party Status:

```
Ru:        43/47 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   43/47 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      66/66 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   62/62 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 5/6; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 4/14; Spells 1st 2/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 1/6
Conditions in effect: Message
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 29, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






Ru nods. "Trust me. If there's anything of value in this place, I intend to find it," the southerner assures the gnome with a smile and a wink. He moves the crates first, trying to discern their contents. "I'm not much for shipping, so tell me: what do you use for spices? Boxes, bags? Or will we smell your goods a mile away?"

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 43/47

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +8 (+9 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +6 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +11 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +9, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +7/+7, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +8, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +8, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x1

Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 39/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jul 29, 2014)

"I guess is time I check on the last building" Damaris will move by the entrance of the other structure and have a peek inside.

[sblock] Move to p11 and look inside [/sblock]



[sblock=Ministats]Damaris - Bard lvl 6
HP 39/47
Init +4
AC 20 | Touch 15 | FF 16
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+3 | R+10 | W+5


Perception +8 | Sense Motive 11* (Vers. Perform.) | Bluff 11* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +11 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +9 (1d6)
Longsword +6 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +8 (1d4+2)

Bardic Performance: 8/14 day

Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 2/5 day. lvl2 Invisibility, Silence, Pyrotechnics, Glitter Dust 3/4 day
Spell-like ability: Message 0/day.

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike

Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Normal Arrows (11).[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 30, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:50 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_





Hrandeth followed Ru into the stable and said with his head shaking, “Those are not the boxes the spices are stored in. They are two chests and the spices are tightly sealed in oilcloth bags. You would not smell them until you opened the chest unless they punctured the bags themselves.” 

The storage containers were inexpensive bulk supplies hardly worth the effort to carry.

Damaris saw what was probably a barracks. An effluvium mixed of wood smoke and too many creatures kept in one place for too long assaulted her nostrils as she looked inside. The large open room stretched back 30 feet. Two doors were in the far wall. An opening near the back of the room broke through the roof directly above a fire pit. Torn and dirty furs covered a dirt floor.

Through the two open doors in the back, she could see crudely made beds pushed against the far wall of each small room.
At the foot of the beds were a chest.

[sblock=Combat Information]
Tactical Map:
1. Dark colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than 50% of Square for medium creatures or smaller & provides 20%(roll 1d100: 1-20 misses) concealment being bushes from ranged attacks, 50% concealment for small creatures or prone medium ones.
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall





Party Status:

```
Ru:        43/47 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   43/47 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      66/66 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   62/62 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 5/6; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 4/14; Spells 1st 2/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 1/6
Conditions in effect: Message
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jul 30, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






Ru sighs.

"Well, saves going through everything here, then," he says with a wry grin. He points one of his swords to where Damaris stands near the last building. "Let's take a look at what Princess has found, shall we?"

[sblock=ooc]Move that direction, waiting for the others before entering.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 43/47

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +8 (+9 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +6 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +11 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +9, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +7/+7, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +8, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +8, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x1

Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 39/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Jul 30, 2014)

"ugh... this place reeks" Damaris will only step on the door and covers her nose and mouth. "I'm not sure if I want to check the stuff here Ru" 


[sblock]Moves into M10.[/sblock]



[sblock=Ministats]Damaris - Bard lvl 6
HP 39/47
Init +4
AC 20 | Touch 15 | FF 16
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+3 | R+10 | W+5


Perception +8 | Sense Motive 11* (Vers. Perform.) | Bluff 11* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +11 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +9 (1d6)
Longsword +6 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +8 (1d4+2)

Bardic Performance: 8/14 day

Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 2/5 day. lvl2 Invisibility, Silence, Pyrotechnics, Glitter Dust 3/4 day
Spell-like ability: Message 0/day.

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike

Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Normal Arrows (11).
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 4, 2014)

*GM:*  Bump. There is no update for Damaris's move to M10. Nothing is revealed.


----------



## Systole (Aug 4, 2014)

Rhas continues to scan the area.  "Ye found aught, yet?  I'd as soon take the wee one's goods and head off.  This place makes me uneasy." 

[sblock=OOC]--[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 18 (14 flat-footed, 14 touch)
HP: 55/55
CMB: +7 CMD: 21 
Fort: +6 Reflex: +5 Will:+3
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+7, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+10 or +8/+8, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: None
Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 4, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






[sblock=ooc]Sorry. Was out of town for the weekend. Catching up[/sblock]

"Princess, gold makes everything smell better," Ru says with a wink as he reaches Damaris. He sheathes one of his blades again, and pulls his tunic closer to his nose, though, to help filter out some of the smell as he moves into the barracks. 

He moves cautiously in, choosing the bunk and chest on the left first, and taking care to check it for traps before he moves to open it, producing his lockpicks again if necessary.

[sblock=ooc]Take 20 searching each of the chests for traps. I'll roll a couple DD checks to try to avoid stalling things out further waiting on Ru. I labelled them lockpicking, but if he finds any traps, just throw them at those with a +1 from trapfinding. 

Disable Device checks (pick locks) (1d20+12=25, 1d20+12=29)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 43/47

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +8 (+9 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +6 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +11 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +9, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +7/+7, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +8, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +8, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x1

Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 39/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 4, 2014)

"Hold on, maybe the spices are around here" Damaris looks around with Ru, then finally check the smaller remaining structure.

[sblock]

Damaris will move with Ru and check on the chests. Once that's done, she will go outside and have a look at J16.

In case needed:
1d20+8=20 [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 5, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:50 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_





Hrandeth agreed with Rhas, “Yes, let us find my spices. Otherwise my business is ruined. They should be here somewhere.”

The chests in the two private bedrooms in the barracks proved to be unlocked and untrapped. Inside were the smelly personal belongings of the gnolls that used the rooms. There was nothing of real value in either of them.

Afterward, Damaris investigated the final structure and soon realized that stench was horrendous. It was an outhouse that was swarming with flies. The only furnishing was a wooden board with two circular openings that served as a seat.

There was no sign of the gnome’s spices.


[sblock=Combat Information]
Tactical Map:
1. Dark colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than 50% of Square for medium creatures or smaller & provides 20%(roll 1d100: 1-20 misses) concealment being bushes from ranged attacks, 50% concealment for small creatures or prone medium ones.
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall





Party Status:

```
Ru:        43/47 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   43/47 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      66/66 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   62/62 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 5/6; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 4/14; Spells 1st 2/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 1/6
Conditions in effect: Message
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 5, 2014)

After not finding the spices, Umthirn pauses to think for a bit, and turns to Hradeth "Can you give us a summary of how you were captured?  There might be a clue in there about what happened to your spices there."

[sblock=OOC]
--
[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 17 + 4 MA (Touch 17, Flatfooted 14) 
HP: 62/62

Initiative: +4 Movement: 40'
Perception: +12 Sense Motive: +12 Acrobatics: +11 ( +6 with jump checks)
CMB: +9 (11 w/ Grapple) CMD: 24 (26 vs Grapple/28 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +8&% Reflex: +8&* Will: +9&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 17) 5/6
Exploit Weakness against Target D20+9 (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): 
Bonus To hit Active: +2 to hit  / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +8 1d8+5+1d6 or +8/+8/+3 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:
13 taps of CLW
Bottle of Mage Armor Armor
[/sblock][/QUOTE]


----------



## jkason (Aug 5, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






Ru sighs. "And then gnoll clothes make everything smell worse," he says with clear disappointment at the contents of the trunks. The southerner makes a quick exit back to the fresh air. 

He perks up as Umthirn poses his question. 

"If they took the spices by wagon, we might be able to see a trail, too," Ru suggests as they await a reply. "Either way, it looks like the spices aren't here. We should start loading up what we _are_ taking. Whether we can find a trail or not, I'm not keen on camping here." 

The southerner puts his words to action, and as Umthirn questions Hrandeth, begins hitching horses to one of the wagons to prepare loading it. 

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 43/47

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +8 (+9 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +6 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +11 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +9, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +7/+7, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +8, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +8, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x1

Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 39/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 7, 2014)

Rhas nods.  "If the spices aren't here, we'd best have a look 'round to see where the tracks've gone.  I like the idea of bein' paid for services rendered."    He begins looking for wagon tracks out of the camp.

[sblock=OOC]Survival (1d20+5=8)

Abject failure on the first roll ... trying again ...

Survival (1d20+5=25)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 19 (13 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 66/66
CMB: +8 CMD: 22 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +4
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+12/+7 or +10/+10/+5, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+8, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+12/+7 or +10/+10/+5, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: None
Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 7, 2014)

Damaris covers her mouth and nose and steps back into the middle of the camp. "Nope, no spices there. I really don't see where else could they be. I guess we should put everything we are taking into the wagons and move out. We shouldn't leave anything if there are any other gnolls left scouting the area"

Damaris gives one last try to look around the camp for any signs of the spices, but if she doesn't find anything, she will help Ru set up the horses and the wagons to leave.



[sblock] Perception 1d20+8=25 

[/sblock]



​[sblock=Ministats]Damaris - Bard lvl 6
HP 39/47
Init +4
AC 20 | Touch 15 | FF 16
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+3 | R+10 | W+5

Perception +8 | Sense Motive 11* (Vers. Perform.) | Bluff 11* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +11 (+1 vs males)

Masterwork Shortbow +9 (1d6)
Longsword +6 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +8 (1d4+2)

Bardic Performance: 8/14 day

Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 2/5 day. lvl2 Invisibility, Silence, Pyrotechnics, Glitter Dust 3/4 day
Spell-like ability: Message 0/day.

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike

Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Normal Arrows (11).[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 8, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:52 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_





Hrandeth explained in answer to Umthirn, "It was about a week ago, mayhap? Not sure how many days, maybe more.  They set up my wagon on the Trade Road and slaughtered my guards.  I hid in the wagon and they knocked me out instead of killing me."

"My wagon is in the barn there, so I am sure my spices are around here somewhere. The gnoll asked about them yesterday and he would only have done that if he was still looking to try selling them. You all have hardly spent much time looking for them yet."

While Ru and Damaris work on hitching the horses to a wagon, Rhas looked around outside the fort and found no recent wagon ruts to indicate the wagons left in the last few days.

[sblock=Combat Information]
Tactical Map:
1. Dark colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than 50% of Square for medium creatures or smaller & provides 20%(roll 1d100: 1-20 misses) concealment being bushes from ranged attacks, 50% concealment for small creatures or prone medium ones.
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall





Party Status:

```
Ru:        43/47 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   43/47 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      66/66 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   62/62 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 5/6; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 4/14; Spells 1st 2/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 1/6
Conditions in effect: Message
```
[/sblock][sblock=GM Note]Sorry, you need to be specific on where you are looking for those Perception Rolls. I caution against meta-gaming that you are finished and on your way back to town.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 8, 2014)

Rhas shrugs.  "Well ... bloody hells.  No sense in keeping the place pretty-looking, then.  Keep a watch while I go through everything, thorough-like."  The dwarf heads back to the building on the left side of the camp and begins tossing beds and tearing up the floor with his axe, looking for a compartment big enough to hold a box of spices.

[sblock=OOC]Take 20 on Perception for 33.  Or if roll needed: Searching (1d20+13=27)[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 19 (13 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 66/66
CMB: +8 CMD: 22 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +4
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+12/+7 or +10/+10/+5, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+8, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+12/+7 or +10/+10/+5, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: None
Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 8, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*

[sblock=ooc]Wasn't my intention to meta-game at all. I thought we had searched all the buildings, though it seems we didn't do it properly? It was always my intention to have searched things thoroughly before leaving.[/sblock]

Ru raises his eyebrow as they discover the wagons haven't moved. 

"Odd, isn't it, to just sit on spoils like this for several days if they were only worth something to you sold?" he ponders out loud, then shrugs. "If there's no sign they took it anywhere, then I suppose it _has_ to be here somewhere."

As Rhas begins tearing apart the barracks, Ru moves toward the building with the cells. 

"I'll dig around again in the cells," he offers. "That's the only place that had any traps, so it seems the most secure place they might have kept loot."

[sblock=ooc]As with Rhas, taking 20 on the search of both cells and the two rooms behind them. Threw in a roll in case we can't do that:

Perception (1d20+8=19)[/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 43/47

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +8 (+9 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +6 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +11 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +9, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +7/+7, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +8, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +8, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x1

Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 39/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 9, 2014)

Umthirn smiled and tried to reason with the gnome "Well, we just wanted to make sure there were not any other nasty gnolls hidden in plain sight.  If we started really searching hard, we would loose track of our surroundings, and might get ambushed.  By doing a quick walk through, we removed that option, so we can really start looking and finding them."

With the back of the barn unchecked, Umthirn takes a good look around the wagons and the horses, before returning to the back of the barn and starting his search from there.

[sblock=OOC]
I will admint, it was a little confusing when we coudn't find them.  Hence why I asked what happened.

For all we know, there are other gnolls camps out there that would have kept the spices, while the commander stayed here to find out more information.

Umthirn will take the barn while the other two toss the barracks. Take 10 on the wagons, then take 20 in the barn.
[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 17 + 4 MA (Touch 17, Flatfooted 14) 
HP: 62/62

Initiative: +4 Movement: 40'
Perception: +12 Sense Motive: +12 Acrobatics: +11 ( +6 with jump checks)
CMB: +9 (11 w/ Grapple) CMD: 24 (26 vs Grapple/28 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +8&% Reflex: +8&* Will: +9&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 17) 5/6
Exploit Weakness against Target D20+9 (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): 
Bonus To hit Active: +2 to hit  / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +8 1d8+5+1d6 or +8/+8/+3 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:
13 taps of CLW
Bottle of Mage Armor Armor
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 11, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:52 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_






Hrandeth helped Damaris with the wagon and guiding the two horses pulling it out of the barn.

Having concluded that the initial danger of a counter-attack was over, you set about really searching the buildings of the fort.  It soon becomes clear that the barracks held no secret compartments as its floor was dirt. He doesn’t notice any areas that appear to have been dug up recently.

Ru examined the building with the cells further and carefully checked the floors and ceiling. The walls were not think enough to hide strongboxes or chests in them.

Umthirn did not find anything special about the wagons. They were normal wooden construction with no place for hidden compartments. Checking the floor of the barn he found it hard packed dirt except where the animals were standing and walking. Probing the dirt, he did not find anything solid underneath the surface that indicated wood shallowly buried.

After several minutes, Umthrin finally found something in the back wall of the barn. The wall was half sunken into the hill behind it and there appeared to be a secret door in the lower left corner of the back wall that could lead into the hill side.  It was a small door about 4ftx4ft square.

[sblock=Combat Information]
Tactical Map:
1. Dark colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than 50% of Square for medium creatures or smaller & provides 20%(roll 1d100: 1-20 misses) concealment being bushes from ranged attacks, 50% concealment for small creatures or prone medium ones.
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall





Party Status:

```
Ru:        43/47 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   43/47 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      66/66 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   62/62 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 5/6; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 4/14; Spells 1st 2/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 1/6
Conditions in effect: Message
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]Looking for secret doors and traps requires that you actually go near them to find them.  
You only actually looked in the barracks and barn, never really searched much at all (except to check the two chests in the small rooms).[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 11, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]Technically Ru doesn't know about the door yet, since he's in another building, but since I don't want to hold things up if he "finds out" when I can't post, I'm going to roll two Disable Device checks. First for traps if Umthirn finds any, second in case the secret door is locked and needs picking:

Disable (trap); Disable (pick lock) (1d20+9=16, 1d20+8=14)

Probably not successful in either case, and likely sets off a trap if it's there. Sigh, yeah, Ru definitely needs a rebuild or a retirement after this. He's not actually good at anything I think he should be good at.

Ru's willing to take 20 on any lockpicking that needs doing. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 11, 2014)

Testing the spell that Damaris has up, Umthrin responds to it by saying "Oy girl, I found something back here in the barn. Bring everyone over here."

[sblock=OOC]
I'll notify everyone via the message spell for now.  Not going to risk opening the door.
[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 17 + 4 MA (Touch 17, Flatfooted 14) 
HP: 62/62

Initiative: +4 Movement: 40'
Perception: +12 Sense Motive: +12 Acrobatics: +11 ( +6 with jump checks)
CMB: +9 (11 w/ Grapple) CMD: 24 (26 vs Grapple/28 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +8&% Reflex: +8&* Will: +9&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 17) 5/6
Exploit Weakness against Target D20+9 (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): 
Bonus To hit Active: +2 to hit  / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +8 1d8+5+1d6 or +8/+8/+3 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:
13 taps of CLW
Bottle of Mage Armor Armor
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 12, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]Ru will take 20 on searching for traps if he's the first one there to do so. +9 for 29[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 12, 2014)

"Oh, wonderful!" Damaris claps excited that they finally managed to find something. "Seems like there's something on the back of the barn" she goes to Umthrim. "We should check it first. They did took their time to hide this... Maybe its even trapped"


[sblock=Ministats]Damaris - Bard lvl 6
HP 39/47
Init +4
AC 20 | Touch 15 | FF 16
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+3 | R+10 | W+5

Perception +8 | Sense Motive 11* (Vers. Perform.) | Bluff 11* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +11 (+1 vs males)

Masterwork Shortbow +9 (1d6)
Longsword +6 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +8 (1d4+2)

Bardic Performance: 8/14 day

Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 2/5 day. lvl2 Invisibility, Silence, Pyrotechnics, Glitter Dust 3/4 day
Spell-like ability: Message 0/day.

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike

Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Normal Arrows (11).[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 14, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:52 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_





Hrandeth follows you into the barn, but hangs back. He was unarmed and armored, and a coward as well.

Squeezing between the wagon and the back wall of the stable, Ru carefully checked the hidden door and found the catch to open it. There were no traps on it that he could find, and it was not locked. The door had no hinges and it looked like it was designed to slide upwards after it was the catch was released.

So far you heard nothing from the other side.

[sblock=Combat Information]
Tactical Map:
1. Dark colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than 50% of Square for medium creatures or smaller & provides 20%(roll 1d100: 1-20 misses) concealment being bushes from ranged attacks, 50% concealment for small creatures or prone medium ones.
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall





Party Status:

```
Ru:        43/47 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   43/47 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      66/66 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   62/62 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 5/6; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 4/14; Spells 1st 2/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 1/6
Conditions in effect: Message
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 15, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*

Ru looks to the others and shrugs. 

"Don't seem to be traps or locks," he offers. "I'm hoping that's because they were confident enough in how well hidden this is, and not because I'm about to get a nasty surprise. Still, I'd say everyone on his or her toes."

With that warning, Ru tries to slide the door upward as is its apparent design.

[sblock=ooc]If it's designed to be a door, I wouldn't think it would take a strength check, but just so I don't hold things up if I'm wrong (wouldn't be the first time), I rolled one anyway:

STR check if necessary (1d20=19)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 43/47

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +8 (+9 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +6 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +11 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +9, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +7/+7, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +8, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +8, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x1

Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 39/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 15, 2014)

Damaris steps forward to get a better look at the door and what Ru is doing.  She will cast dancing lights to allow him to see better if there's no illumination inside there.


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 16, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:52 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_

The door slid upwards easily enough and Damaris's dancing lights illuminated the darkened dirt tunnel revealed. It only went a few feet before turning to the left.

It looked like the builders dug the tunnel into the hillside and shored up the sides with some wooden poles to support some planks to help hold up the ceiling.  But mostly they had pushed in on the dirt and embedded rocks to pack them in harder.  The ceiling was tall enough that once through the door and turning the corner the tallest of you would be able to stand without having to worry about stooping.

[sblock=Combat Information]
Tactical Map:
1. Dark colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than 50% of Square for medium creatures or smaller & provides 20%(roll 1d100: 1-20 misses) concealment being bushes from ranged attacks, 50% concealment for small creatures or prone medium ones.
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall





Party Status:

```
Ru:        43/47 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   43/47 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      66/66 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   62/62 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 5/6; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 4/14; Spells 1st 2/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 1/6
Conditions in effect: Message, Dancing Lights (9/10 rounds)
```
[/sblock] [sblock= GM]@soulnova; You will need to keep track of where the dancing lights are and the spell's duration. It only lasts 10 rounds before you need to cast it again. Currently I put them in her square.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 17, 2014)

Damaris will move the lights 10 feet ahead of Ru at all times. "Ah secret tunnel? Color me surprised!" she chuckles. "This is a good place to find the spice... if not something else"


She will move behind Rhas and Ru if they enter the tunnel. "Umthrim, would you stay guard out here with Hrandeth?"




[sblock=Movement]
Moving the lights to x62 and keeps them 10ft in front of Ru. She follows Ru/Rhas¨.
[/sblock]






[sblock=Ministats]Damaris - Bard lvl 6
HP 39/47
Init +4
AC 20 | Touch 15 | FF 16
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+3 | R+10 | W+5


Perception +8 | Sense Motive 11* (Vers. Perform.) | Bluff 11* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +11 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +9 (1d6)
Longsword +6 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +8 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 8/14 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 2/5 day. lvl2 Invisibility, Silence, Pyrotechnics, Glitter Dust 3/4 day
Spell-like ability: Message 0/day.


Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike


Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Normal Arrows (11).[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 17, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*

Ru draws both Wakazashi as the group prepares to enter the tunnel.

"Well, here's hoping this is just your average smuggler's back room," Ru offers. "I'm not keen on running up against another whole encampment." 

He gives Damaris a nod of thanks for the light, then moves forward cautiously, pausing to check the new hallway as he turns the corner. 

[sblock=ooc]Move to X62, which shifts Damaris' lights to x60 per soulnova's previous conditional. Holding there to see what there is to see around the corner.

Perception (1d20+8=23)[/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 43/47

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +8 (+9 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +6 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +11 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +9, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +7/+7, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +8, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +8, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 39/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 18, 2014)

Rhas wordlessly nocks a bolt and waits in the common room for something large and angry to common around the corner. 

[sblock=OOC]Setting up/readying an attack, although I doubt it'll be used.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 19 (13 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 66/66
CMB: +8 CMD: 22 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +4
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+12/+7 or +10/+10/+5, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+8, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+12/+7 or +10/+10/+5, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: None
Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 19, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:52 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_

Looking around the corner, the tunnel turned again to the right after a few paces.  For the floating lantern to be ahead of Ru, Damaris had to follow after the ninja.

[sblock=Combat Information]
Tactical Map:
1. Dark colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than 50% of Square for medium creatures or smaller & provides 20%(roll 1d100: 1-20 misses) concealment being bushes from ranged attacks, 50% concealment for small creatures or prone medium ones.
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall





Party Status:

```
Ru:        43/47 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   43/47 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      66/66 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   62/62 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 5/6; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 4/14; Spells 1st 2/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 1/6
Conditions in effect: Message, Dancing Lights (8/10 rounds)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 19, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*

Ru's shoulders sink a bit as he sees another turn, but he says nothing. He moves cautiously to the next bend, looking and listening for signs of trouble, though his nerves seem to be getting the better of him. 

[sblock=ooc]Moving to X60 and looking around the next corner. Not sure how often I need to roll, so here's another:

Perception. (1d20+8=12)[/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 43/47

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +8 (+9 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +6 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +11 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +9, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +7/+7, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +8, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +8, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*None

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 39/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 19, 2014)

Damaris will simply follow Ru some steps behind him.


----------



## Systole (Aug 20, 2014)

Rhas frowns.  "Never liked being underground much.  'S why I took to guarding the road.  But if there's money at the end of the tunnel, lead on."

[sblock=OOC]Following along.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 19 (13 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 66/66
CMB: +8 CMD: 22 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +4
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+12/+7 or +10/+10/+5, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+8, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+12/+7 or +10/+10/+5, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: None
Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 21, 2014)

*GM:*  Is JS45 on vacation and I missed it? I have been going slow for his sake as I am not sure where he would be; letting Ru wander face first into danger or overruling the ninja to lead the way.


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 21, 2014)

Ooc: sorry, in the process of moving and work has added to my plate. I've come home to sleep nowadays.   Move Umthirn up with Ru for now, since Ru is effective w/ flanker


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 21, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:52 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_

Moving carefully deeper into the underground warren of dirt tunnels, Ru was finding that there were a few different tunnels to move through. 

He thought he heard a whisper or something up ahead, but he could not get a precise location.

The floating lantern from Damaris's spell was also not illuminating as far as it should. The bright illumination turned dim after only a few feet down the center tunnel.

[sblock=Combat Information]
Tactical Map:
1. Dark colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than 50% of Square for medium creatures or smaller & provides 20%(roll 1d100: 1-20 misses) concealment being bushes from ranged attacks, 50% concealment for small creatures or prone medium ones.
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall





Party Status:

```
Ru:        43/47 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   43/47 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      66/66 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   62/62 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 5/6; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 4/14; Spells 1st 2/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 1/6
Conditions in effect: Message, Dancing Lights (8/10 rounds)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 21, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*

Ru frowns as Damaris' light meets with shadow. He reaches into his belt pouch and pulls out a glowing stone, which he throws into the air. The stone begins a lazy orbit around his head.

"That looks like trouble," Ru whispers. "We might need you doing something other than concentrating on lights, Princess, so I can make due with mine. It won't do any worse, at least."

Ru steps to the left, glancing to Umthirn. "I can't see much of anything straight ahead, but you have better eyes for this sort of thing, don't you?" he asks the dwarf. 

[sblock=ooc]Using Ioun Stone so Damaris doesn't get stuck having to re-cast light if we wind up in a fight. I'd forgotten I even had the thing. 

Moving to V58 to let Umthirn see if his darkvision penetrates the center tunnel.[/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 43/47

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +8 (+9 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +6 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +11 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +9, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +7/+7, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +8, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +8, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*Ioun Stone illumination

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 39/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 22, 2014)

"uh-oh" Damaris starts to mentally go over her list of spells available. _"... and here we thought things were over" 
_
Damaris will wait for Ras/Umthrim to move ahead and then she will stand right behind them in the tunnel.

[sblock]
She will hold her actions to allow the rest to move ahead and if empty, she will move either to w59 or x59.
If there's any sign of danger as the rest move, she will start her bardic performance (inspire courage +2) as a standard action
[/sblock]

[sblock=Ministats]
Damaris - Bard lvl 6
HP 39/47
Init +4
AC 20 | Touch 15 | FF 16
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+3 | R+10 | W+5


Perception +8 | Sense Motive 11* (Vers. Perform.) | Bluff 11* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +11 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +9 (1d6)
Longsword +6 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +8 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 8/14 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 2/5 day. lvl2 Invisibility, Silence, Pyrotechnics, Glitter Dust 3/4 day
Spell-like ability: Message 0/day.


Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike


Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Normal Arrows (11).[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 22, 2014)

Umthrin nods, and silently slips in line with the rogue, peering down the hallway to ensure nothing was comming.
[sblock=OOC]
Stealhfully move to V59
Peek around the corner.
Stealth Check: 1d20+9=14
Perception: 1d20+12=31

[/sblock]
[sblock=mini stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 17  (Touch 17, Flatfooted 14) 
HP: 62/62

Initiative: +4 Movement: 40'
Perception: +12 Sense Motive: +12 Acrobatics: +11 ( +6 with jump checks)
CMB: +9 (11 w/ Grapple) CMD: 24 (26 vs Grapple/28 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +8&% Reflex: +8&* Will: +9&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 17) 5/6
Exploit Weakness against Target D20+9 (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): 
Bonus To hit Active: +2 to hit  / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +8 1d8+5+1d6 or +8/+8/+3 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:
13 taps of CLW
Bottle of Mage Armor Armor
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Aug 25, 2014)

Rhas keeps his crossbow pointed downward .... for the time being.  "Don't let me hold yer up.  I'll just be back here, like, unless yer want me to take point."

[sblock=OOC]Don't wait for me here, please.  Rhas is just following the lead and doesn't have anything in particular to add.  He'll stay a few squares back and keep an eye out.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 19 (13 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 66/66
CMB: +8 CMD: 22 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +4
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+12/+7 or +10/+10/+5, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+8, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+12/+7 or +10/+10/+5, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: None
Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Aug 26, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:52 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_

Moving around to explore the warren of tunnels, Umthirn’s vision allowed him to penetrate the darkness where Ru’s Ioun Torch was having similar issues as the floating lantern from Damaris’s spell.

Ru sees the left tunnel extend and the turn to the right, likely joining the central tunnel.  He did not see anyone, but thought he heard movement in the dirt.  Umthirn thought he heard movement as well.

The center tunnel opened up after 10 feet and there was another tunnel to the right farther along and perhaps a narrow tunnel continuing onward.

[sblock=Combat Information]
Tactical Map:
1. Dark colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than 50% of Square for medium creatures or smaller & provides 20%(roll 1d100: 1-20 misses) concealment being bushes from ranged attacks, 50% concealment for small creatures or prone medium ones.
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall





Party Status:

```
Ru:        43/47 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   43/47 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      66/66 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   62/62 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 5/6; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 4/14; Spells 1st 2/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 1/6
Conditions in effect: Message, Dancing Lights (7/10 rounds)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Aug 26, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*

"Looks like this way just turns back to the middle," he whispers, pointing toward the left side tunnel, then he tenses.

"I think I just heard something in the dirt..." he adds, squinting in the gloom to see if that movement is on or under the dirt. 

[sblock=ooc]Perception (1d20+8=23)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 43/47

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +8 (+9 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +6 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +11 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +9, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +7/+7, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +8, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +8, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*Ioun Stone illumination

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 39/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Aug 29, 2014)

"Let's see if this works" Damaris whispers stepping closer to them and casting a silent image beyond Ru. The image will be of herself walking down the tunnel, to see if anything reacts to it. 


[sblock=OOC] Steps to W59. Casts Silent Image on V60 and sends it down the tunnel to V63. [/sblock].




[sblock=Ministats]
Damaris - Bard lvl 6
HP 39/47
Init +4
AC 20 | Touch 15 | FF 16
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+3 | R+10 | W+5




Perception +8 | Sense Motive 11* (Vers. Perform.) | Bluff 11* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +11 (+1 vs males)




Masterwork Shortbow +9 (1d6)
Longsword +6 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +8 (1d4+2)




Bardic Performance: 8/14 day




Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 1/5 day. lvl2 Invisibility, Silence, Pyrotechnics, Glitter Dust 3/4 day
Spell-like ability: Message 0/day.




Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike




Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Normal Arrows (11).[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 1, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:52 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_

The silent version of Damaris walked down the tunnel, her shoes making no sound. He clothing not rustling as she moved.

There was no reaction to the image stopping at the corner.





Hrandreth had moved to the secret doorway and peered in after you. His voice whispered and even Ru could hear it, "Did you find my spices, yet?"

[sblock=Combat Information]
Tactical Map:
1. Dark colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than 50% of Square for medium creatures or smaller & provides 20%(roll 1d100: 1-20 misses) concealment being bushes from ranged attacks, 50% concealment for small creatures or prone medium ones.
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall





Party Status:

```
Ru:        43/47 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   43/47 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      66/66 HP remaining;
Umthirn:   62/62 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 5/6; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 4/14; Spells 1st 2/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 1/6
Conditions in effect: Message, Dancing Lights (6/10 rounds), Silent Image (Damaris)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 2, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*

Ru shrugs. 

"No, stay put," Ru whispers back down the tunnel. He figures anyone who's heard the gnome at this point won't be surprised, anyway. Then he turns to Umthirn. 

"Looks like we're going to need you and / or your cousin to be our eyes for the next little bit, Ponytail," Ru says. "Whatever's killing the light up there, Princess and I don't have a way to see through it."


----------



## Systole (Sep 4, 2014)

"Bloody hells, leave off the bloody spices.  We're working here," Rhas says, as diplomatically as he's capable of.  He slings the crossbow and takes a steel shield out of his satchel, then draws his waraxe, choking up slightly on the haft slightly for a better one-handed grip.  "Right, looks like I'm on point then.  Crossbow's a pain in the arse in tight quarters anyway."

[sblock=OOC]Move to S60 by the shortest path and Perception (1d20+13=22).  If nothing has tried to eat his face, continue to P60.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 19+2 (13+2 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 66/66
CMB: +8 CMD: 22 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +4
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+12/+7 or +10/+10/+5, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+8, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: Dwarven Waraxe (+8, 1d10+2, 20x3) and Heavy Steel Shield
Conditions in Effect: None
Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 5, 2014)

[sblock=GM Note]I received a PM from JS45 that he is pulling out from on-line gaming, RL is just getting in the way. But you all really need someone running Umthirn for the short term rather than me simply pulling him out.

  I am sent a PM to MFloyd3 to see if he will run him for the next encounters.

  If not, then I need someone to just tell me what you want him to do (including mechanics). With JK being the most active, he is my recommended choice.

  Meanwhile, I also need to know if anyone is going to move or take further actions while Rhas moves forward.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Sep 5, 2014)

[sblock]Sorry! I had to travel away for an emergency. I just came back.   [/sblock]

Damaris will use ghost sound on the corner where the image is. *"I don't see anything here either"*  the voice springs out of the illusory figure. 

The real Damaris instead will stay put on her place.


[sblock=Ministats]
Damaris - Bard lvl 6
HP 39/47
Init +4
AC 20 | Touch 15 | FF 16
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+3 | R+10 | W+5


Perception +8 | Sense Motive 11* (Vers. Perform.) | Bluff 11* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +11 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +9 (1d6)
Longsword +6 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +8 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 8/14 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 1/5 day. lvl2 Invisibility, Silence, Pyrotechnics, Glitter Dust 3/4 day
Spell-like ability: Message 0/day.

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike

Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Normal Arrows (11).[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 7, 2014)

[sblock=GM Note]Soulnova, maintaining Silent Image is a Standard Action and casting Ghost Sound will negate it.

Mfloyd3 is going to run Umthirn for me for the near term until we reach a point for him to swap for one of his characters.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 7, 2014)

Umthirn nods to Rhas as he goes by and falls in step with him, grimly eyeing the walls as the pair make their way forward.


[sblock=ooc]
Full Move:  Advance to Q60.

Hi All -- 

Nice to be playing with you.  Try not to let the Dwarf get too banged up, it's a rental. 

[/sblock]

[sblock=Mini Stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 17 (Touch 17, Flatfooted 14) 
HP: 62/62

Initiative: +4 Movement: 40'
Perception: +12 Sense Motive: +12 Acrobatics: +11 ( +6 with jump checks)
CMB: +9 (11 w/ Grapple) CMD: 24 (26 vs Grapple/28 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +8&% Reflex: +8&* Will: +9&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 17) 5/6
Exploit Weakness against Target D20+9 (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): 
Bonus To hit Active: +2 to hit / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +8 1d8+5+1d6 or +8/+8/+3 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:
13 taps of CLW
2 Bottle of Mage Armor Armor

Read more: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?346804-LPF-Kaedyn-s-Quest/page79#ixzz3CdZgMYUR
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 8, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*

[sblock=ooc]Of course I wind up stuck out of town with no internet right when someone says I'm participating regularly, . Sorry, folks.

Thanks for the help, mfloyd. [/sblock]

Ru moves to the edge of the darkness, listening for dwarven screams before he tries slinking forward himself. 

[sblock=ooc]As above. Move to V60 and hold for a round / the results of the dwarves entering the darkness.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15)
*HP:* 43/47

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +8 (+9 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +6 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +11 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +9, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +7/+7, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +8, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +8, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*Ioun Stone illumination

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 39/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Sep 8, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Hi mfloyd3!!


About the Ghost Sound and Silent Image casting.... I guess then I would have to cast Ghost Sound first and then Silent Image to keep it working??? In any case... I guess that if whatever is in there didn't react to the image there's no point on keeping the image. Damaris will instead cast Ghost sound in that same spot to see if anything comes out.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 9, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:52 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_





Hrandeth stayed in the barn, muttering something that you all could not hear.

The two dwarves moved forward and see the hallway open up to be 10 foot and some possible side passages. Farther along, a stone tunnel was visible with stairs leading down. Not being terribly stealthy, they were seen easily and slow to react.





There were at least 3 shadowy figures, tieflings in chainshirts, in the catacomb-like dirt tunnels ahead, one partially down the stairs. Even Ru and Damaris could hear the twang of crossbow bolt being released from up ahead.

The incoming fire flew at the dwarves, they each had one bolt hit on target squarely on their compact torsos and cause painful bruising from the impact with broken the skin.

A fourth tiefling was in the dirt tunnel to Rhas’s right, poking around the corner to fire as well once the other three had fired. His bolt took Rhas in the side cracking some ribs.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 1 – Everyone is up





[sblock=Combat Information]T1 fired at Rhas, hit for 14 dmg
T2 fired at Rhas, hit for 12 dmg
T3 fired at Umthirn, hit for 11 dmg
T4 fired at Rhas, missed

*Initiative:*
Tieflings
You Guys

Tactical Map:
1. Dark colored vegetation is difficult terrain if more than 50% of Square for medium creatures or smaller & provides 20%(roll 1d100: 1-20 misses) concealment being bushes from ranged attacks, 50% concealment for small creatures or prone medium ones.
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall





Party Status:

```
Ru:        43/47 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   43/47 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      46/66 HP remaining; 26 dmg
Umthirn:   51/62 HP remaining; 11 dmg
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 5/6; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Pef 4/14; Spells 1st 2/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 1/6
Conditions in effect: Message, Dancing Lights (5/10 rounds), Ghost Sound (5/6 Rnds)
```
*Enemy Status:*

```
T1  [AC16, Touch 12, CMD15]: 21/21hp
T2  [AC16, Touch 12, CMD15]: 21/21hp
T3  [AC16, Touch 12, CMD15]: 21/21hp
T4  [AC16, Touch 12, CMD15]: 21/21hp; Prone
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]I know there are guides that talk about combining Ghost Sound and Silent Image (pretty much making Minor Image), but you have to cast Ghost Sound first and select the type of sound that goes with it. Since there is no concentration factor, it pretty much is fire and forget and flexible after it is cast.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 9, 2014)

Rhas grunts as the bolts thud into him, then runs forward, axe held high.  "Cover me back, cousin!"  His axe slashes at the tiefling as the demonspawn tries to roll out of the way.  "Stand up and die like a man, ye divvil!"

[sblock=OOC]Move to O59.  Attack Prone guy.  Attack on prone (1d20+8=21, 1d10+2=5)

AOO on prone (1d20+8=23, 1d10+2=6)[/sblock]
[sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 19+2 (13+2 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 66/66
CMB: +8 CMD: 22 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +4
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+12/+7 or +10/+10/+5, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+8, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 1/1

Weapon in Hand: Dwarven Waraxe (+8, 1d10+2, 20x3) and Heavy Steel Shield
Conditions in Effect: None
Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 9, 2014)

Umthirn shouts a Dwarven war cry.  "There's one in the tunnel to the right, Ru!"  He calls.  "Keep him honest!"

He barrels down the hallway to stand behind his cousin and launches an adroit punch at the nearest Tiefling.

[sblock=OOC]
Free:  Point to hallway so Ru knows where T2 is concealed.  Hope you've got something creative, JK. But even if you don't, it would be a huge help if you could just distract him.

Move:  Move to P59. (might invoke AoO from T2, but he's holding a crossbow)
Standard:  Stunning Fist on T3.

Attack on T3 w/Stunning Fist (1d20+8=25, 1d8+1d6+5=14)

T3 must make DC17 Fort Save or be Stunned.


[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
Umthirn 
AC: 17 (Touch 17, Flatfooted 14) 
HP: 62/62

Initiative: +4 Movement: 40'
Perception: +12 Sense Motive: +12 Acrobatics: +11 ( +6 with jump checks)
CMB: +9 (11 w/ Grapple) CMD: 24 (26 vs Grapple/28 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +8&% Reflex: +8&* Will: +9&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 17) 4/6
Exploit Weakness against Target D20+9 (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): 
Bonus To hit Active: +2 to hit / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +8 1d8+5+1d6 or +8/+8/+3 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:
13 taps of CLW
Bottle of Mage Armor Armor

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 9, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






Ru swears under his breath as he hears the twang of bows. 

"Well, this ought to be fun," he says grimly. "How far in are they, boys?" Ru calls. "It won't be pretty, but I'm more than happy to swing a sword at the dark as long as one of you can make sure I'm not swinging at you!"

[sblock=ooc]Okay, what Ru can and can't do this round will largely depend on what he's able to figure out about placement. I'm rolling perception to try to figure out where one of them is by sound, but I don't know what the actual modifiers would be here. Clearly the Tiefling isn't using Stealth if he's attacking. Anyway:

Perception (where is the shuffling and bowstring twang coming from?) (1d20+8=19)

If that or some indication from the others gives him a placement on one of the Tieflings, I'll move him that way. If not, I'll likely have him flatten against the wall in the light and make a Stealth check of his own. So: holding further actions barring results / Umthirn's actions.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15) 
*HP:* 43/47

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +8 (+9 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +6 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +11 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +9, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +7/+7, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +8, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +8, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*Ioun Stone illumination, "blind" in the areas of darkness (-2 AC, -4 Str/Dex skill / opposed perception, enemies gain 50% concealment, DC 10 Acro needed to move faster than half speed. Retains Dex to AC due to Uncanny Dodge)

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 39/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 9, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






[sblock=ooc]Edit: my ninja post was ninja'd. ha![/sblock]

With Umthirn's warning, Ru sets his jaw and moves to the hallway. Unsure how deep in his opponent might be, the southerner takes one step into the darkness and slashes forward, deciding the methodical approach is his best bet. His sword catches nothing by air, however. 

[sblock=ooc]Move to U62, attack:

Wakizashi attack; damage; miss chance (high = hit) (1d20+9=26, 1d6=6, 1d100=16)

Bah. Oh, well. Worth a shot.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15) 
*HP:* 43/47

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +8 (+9 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +6 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +11 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +9, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +7/+7, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +8, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +8, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*Ioun Stone illumination, "blind" from darkness (-2 AC, -4 Str/Dex skill / opposed perception, enemies gain 50% concealment, DC 10 Acro needed to move faster than half speed. Retains Dex to AC due to Uncanny Dodge)

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 39/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 12, 2014)

*GM:*  @soulnova; you are up.


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 15, 2014)

Damaris (NPC'd) gave up on the illusions having any impact on the battle that broke and instead offered and inspirational song about beheading foes in the name of love.

[Sblock=Actions]Move to V61
Inspire Courage +2 at the end of the Round so everyone gets its benefits next Round.[/Sblock][sblock=Ministats]
Damaris - Bard lvl 6
HP 39/47
Init +4
AC 20 | Touch 15 | FF 16
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+3 | R+10 | W+5


Perception +8 | Sense Motive 11* (Vers. Perform.) | Bluff 11* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +11 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +9 (1d6)
Longsword +6 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +8 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 7/14 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 1/5 day. lvl2 Invisibility, Silence, Pyrotechnics, Glitter Dust 3/4 day
Spell-like ability: Message 0/day.

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike

Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Normal Arrows (11).[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 15, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:52 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_

As the pair of dwarves moved forward a number of boulders from the ceiling fell and rained down on them. Each were struck hard by heavy stones on their head and shoulders.  The open area they crossed was littered with rocks and made it difficult to cross.

Ru and Damaris noticed there was an alcove with some tiny hole in the wall for observing the hidden opening.

Rhas and Umthirn could see the stone steps descended for about 10 feet and ended in a door.





The tielfing Umthirn hit was swaying on his feet, dropping his crossbow from the stunning impact. The one prone on the stairs braved the dwarf's weapon and stood up to pull back down the stairs and away from his assailant.

The other tieflings counterattacked with drawn shortwords. Ru parried the stabbing thrust. Umthirn was not so lucky taking a superficial wound on his shoulder.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2 – Everyone is up





[sblock=Combat Information]Trap trigger (Q59/60 & R59/60 are difficult terrain)
Umthirn took 14 dmg
Rhas took 17 dmg
T1 drew shortsword & missed Ru
T2 drew shortsword & hit Umthirn 5 dmg
T3 failed save and was stunned (dropped crossbow)
T4 stood, took AoO and moved back

*Initiative:*
Tieflings
You Guys

Tactical Map:
1. The boulders in Q59/60 & R59/60 are difficult terrain
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall





Party Status:

```
Ru:        43/47 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   43/47 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      23/66 HP remaining; 17 dmg
Umthirn:   32/62 HP remaining; 19 dmg
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 5/6; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Perf 7/14; Spells 1st 2/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 2/6
Conditions in effect: Message, Dancing Lights (4/10 rounds), Ghost Sound (4/6 Rnds)
```
*Enemy Status:*

```
T1  [AC16, Touch 12, CMD15]: 21/21hp
T2  [AC16, Touch 12, CMD15]: 21/21hp
T3  [AC16, Touch 12, CMD15]: 7/21hp
T4  [AC16, Touch 12, CMD15]: 9/21hp
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 15, 2014)

Umthirn turned from the stunned Tiefling to face the newcomer, sweat dripping from his ponytail as it swung.  He leveled two quick blows at the Tiefling, the second connecting with his opponent's leather-armored gut. The dwarf feints to his left before leveling a final blow across the Tiefling's chin.

"Finish that bloody runner," Umthirn calls to his cousin, heedless of the blood dripping from his own shoulder.  "I'll finish up here."


[sblock=ooc]
Flurry of blows against Tiefling 2.  I am including the +2 bonus from Damaris' bardic song on both attack and damage.

Also, my reading of the rules is that I can apply Stunning Fist to Flurry of Blows, yes?  If so, I would like to use Stunning Fist on both of the first two attacks (both the ones at +10).  If you will allow me to skip the second use if he fails on the first save, then I would like to do that, but otherwise I will use both.

First 2 blows:

1d20+10=12, 1d8+1d6+7=10, 1d20+10=24, 1d8+1d6+7=16

First is 12 to-hit, 10 dmg (presumably misses)
Second is 24 to-hit, 16 dmg

Third blow:
3rd of FoB (1d20+5=19, 1d8+1d6+7=17)
19 to-hit, 17 dmg

EDIT:  So, first shot looks like it misses, so second shot had Stunning Blow as well.  Two uses down.  Third blow may have taken the sucker down, making the whole thing moot.

PM, please do not forget Umthirn's AoO if T3 tries to draw a weapon.

[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
Umthirn 
AC: 17 (Touch 17, Flatfooted 14) 
HP: 62/62

Initiative: +4 Movement: 40'
Perception: +12 Sense Motive: +12 Acrobatics: +11 ( +6 with jump checks)
CMB: +9 (11 w/ Grapple) CMD: 24 (26 vs Grapple/28 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +8&% Reflex: +8&* Will: +9&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 17) 2/6
Exploit Weakness against Target D20+9 (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): 
Bonus To hit Active: +2 to hit / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +8 1d8+5+1d6 or +8/+8/+3 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:
13 taps of CLW
Bottle of Mage Armor Armor

Read more: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?346804-LPF-Kaedyn-s-Quest/page79#ixzz3CdZgMYUR
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 15, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*

Ru slashes again, this time with both blades, and while he can't see the effects, he feels the familiar resistance of flesh against one of his strikes. 

"Okay, then. First blood to me, so how about we move this dance somewhere that I can see you?" Ru calls out. He steps back out of the shadows, hoping the tiefiling's wound will be enough to incite it to follow him.

[sblock=ooc]Full attack: TWF vs tiefling:

TWF attack T1;damage;Miss chance (high = hit). (1d20+9=16, 1d6=6, 1d100=94, 1d20+9=14, 1d6=3, 1d100=6)

On hit for full damage. Which is a paltry 6, but hooray for hitting in the dark, anyway.

5' step to V62. Ru can't make AoO in the dark, anyway, so staying where he was does nothing to stop the tiefling from running off. Which means there's no reason not to try pulling his opponent out of concealment. It'll still be another round before he can, mind, but might as well start early. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15) 
*HP:* 43/47

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +8 (+9 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +6 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +11 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +9, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +7/+7, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +8, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +8, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*Ioun Stone illumination, "blind" from darkness (-2 AC, -4 Str/Dex skill / opposed perception, enemies gain 50% concealment, DC 10 Acro needed to move faster than half speed. Retains Dex to AC due to Uncanny Dodge)

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 39/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 15, 2014)

Bloodied, Rhas nods.  "Aye cousin.  Stay safe, I'll be back in a jiff."  He sidles forward, trying to keep out of the way of the tiefling's blade, and advances on the other tiefling with a flurry of axe blows.

[sblock=OOC]Move with Acrobatics to avoid AoO if other tiefling not stunned.  Acrobatics if necessary (1d20+1=7)

And pathetic roll: Attack with bardsong on T4 (1d20+10=11, 1d20+4=22) (Whoops ... can you spot the typo?)

Going to burn Reliable Strike because I don't like the idea of him going through that door.  Attack with bardsong on T4.  Reliable Strike (1d20+10=20, 1d10+4=8)

Crap.  1 HP left.

AoO if necessary.  Attack with bardsong on T4.  AoO (1d20+10=27, 1d10+4=14)[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 19+2 (13+2 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 66/66
CMB: +8 CMD: 22 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +4
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+12/+7 or +10/+10/+5, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+8, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 0/1

Weapon in Hand: Dwarven Waraxe (+8, 1d10+2, 20x3) and Heavy Steel Shield
Conditions in Effect: None
Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 16, 2014)

[sblock=GM Note]Mfloyd3: Yes, Stunning Fist can be used with Flurry of Blows. That would be 2 uses of it expended. However, drawing weapons doesn’t provoke AoOs. 

  I will give Soulnova a few days to see if she comes back before NPCing Damaris again.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Sep 18, 2014)

[sblock=OOC] EEEK! SORRY I was without internet until now! As I recall she had her shortbow sooo.... can she see T2 if she moves to S61 or is it in complete darkness? Even then... If she shoots straight ahead could she hit Rhas or Umthrim instead?? I want to avoid that. 

Free Action: Inspire Courage +2 atk/+2dmg   (6/14)

If Damaris can shoot ahead without hitting her friends then go on with the following. 
Swift Action: Arcane Strike +2 dmg
Move Action: Move to S61
Standar Action: Shoots T2 or at his location with Rapid Shot + Point Blank Shot (+1 atk/ +1 dmg) ((is this applicable?))

1d20+10=29, 1d6+5=10, 1d20+10=19, 1d6+5=9

Otherwise she steps to V60 and keeps on singing.

[/sblock]








_"Hey, you little devils~.... What? No love for me? How rude! What's a girl to do get a good dance around here?_" she teases the tieflings to try to draw their attention from Rhas and Umthrim. 

[sblock=Ministats]
Damaris - Bard lvl 6
HP 39/47
Init +4
AC 20 | Touch 15 | FF 16
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+3 | R+10 | W+5


Perception +8 | Sense Motive 11* (Vers. Perform.) | Bluff 11* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +11 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +9 (1d6)
Longsword +6 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +8 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 6/14 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 1/5 day. lvl2 Invisibility, Silence, Pyrotechnics, Glitter Dust 3/4 day
Spell-like ability: Message 0/day.

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike

Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Normal Arrows (11).
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 19, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:52 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_





Umthirn took down one of the tieflings in time for Damaris to see it fall.  Damaris shot her arrows at the other, wounded one that was accosting the dwarf.  The tiefling fell to the dirt floor leaving Umthirn no longer surrounded.

The tiefling down the stairs was almost fatally wounded and not looking very good. He gave up trying to attack and opened the door. He stepped through the doorway and shut it behind him.  In the brief glimpsed that he received, Rhas saw a large stone chamber and a number of humanoid shaped people inside. From his side of the closed door he could hear the muffled shouting on the other side.

The lone tiefling showed no signs of surrendering and he stepped in close with Damaris and attempted to stab the elusive human woman with his shortsword. The blade cut a shallow furrow on her hip.










*OOC:*


Combat: Round 3 – Everyone is up





[sblock=Combat Information]T1 hit Damaris 5 dmg
T4 opened & closed door with 5ft step in between

*Initiative:*
Tieflings
You Guys

Tactical Map:
1. The boulders in Q59/60 & R59/60 are difficult terrain
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall





Party Status:

```
Ru:        43/47 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   38/47 HP remaining; 5 dmg
Rhas:      23/66 HP remaining; 
Umthirn:   32/62 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 5/6; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Perf 8/14; Spells 1st 2/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 4/6
Conditions in effect: Message, Dancing Lights (3/10 rounds), Ghost Sound (3/6 Rnds)
```
*Enemy Status:*

```
T1  [AC16, Touch 12, CMD15]: 15/21hp
T2  [AC0]: -2/21hp
T3  [AC0]: -2/21hp
T4  [AC16, Touch 12, CMD15]: 1/21hp
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]With T2 being dropped, I redirected Damaris’s arrows at T3. I also rolled concealment for the dim light.

Due to timing, everyone but Damaris can still use Inspire Courage +2 this new round even if Damaris does not use a Free Action to keep it going.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Sep 19, 2014)

"We can deal with this one~. Let's see how good a dancer you are!" she tells her dwarven friends.

[sblock]Who's up then? Everyone else?[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 20, 2014)

Umthirn nods at the bard's words, but a glance down the hallway gives him pause.  His cousin is undaunted as ever, but his clothing is soaked in his own blood.  _Comrades make war merrier,_ he thinks, recalling an old Dwarven proverb.

"What say ye', cousin?" he calls.  "Push on or regroup?"

[sblock=ooc]
I don't want to abuse the system with too much communication, but perhaps we can briefly talk tactics?  I think this might be a case where pushing ahead is unwise.  Between the broken terrain and the surviving Tiefling, the dwarves are 2-3 rounds ahead of the other party members at a minimum.  The dwarves have also taken a respectable beating -- Neither is at death's door, but they take as much damage in the next room as they did in the current one, they go down.

If we wait 2 rounds before going in, the bad guys get time to prepare, which is obviously bad.  On the other hand, the dwarves get time to buff/heal and the other party members can catch up.  Damaris can hit the room with Glitterdust and Grease spells, and Ru can slip around invisibly until he gets a chance for a big strike.  It's hard to be sure, but I think this is a time where a break in the action might do us more good than the enemy.

Circumstances make this Systole's call (and I'm fine with that), as if Rhas pushes on Umthirn has no choice but to follow.  But there's my 2 coppers.
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Sep 20, 2014)

[sblock=OOC] I agree with waiting a little to finish this one up and heal. I wasn't expecting there to be an additional room with people there. BTW, Damaris also has a couple of alchemist fire, x2 oils and *pyrotechnics* for a smoke cloud... >  All within the cloud take –4 penalties to Strength and Dexterity (Fortitude negates). After that she can cast Grease in there to spice things up. We would have to stay by the entrance tho.  What do you think of that?[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 23, 2014)

Rhas spits an explosive curse.  "Fall back!  The whoreson got away."   He heads back toward the intersection, dropping his axe and drawing his crossbow.

[sblock=OOC]I don't love the idea of letting them have prep time, but the ambush and the trap hosed us.

Double move to S59, unless Damaris is planning on a 5 ft step back, in which case S60 instead.  Drop axe as a free action, drop crossbow as part of the move.  I don't know where that puts the axe -- preferably as far back as possible.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 19+2 (13+2 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 66/66
CMB: +8 CMD: 22 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +4
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+12/+7 or +10/+10/+5, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+8, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 0/1

Weapon in Hand: Dwarven Waraxe (+8, 1d10+2, 20x3) and Heavy Steel Shield
Conditions in Effect: None
Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 23, 2014)

Umthirn nods to his cousin as the red-bearded dwarf dashes by.  He ducks behind a corner, draws a flask from his pouch and downs it, wincing at the foul taste.

[sblock=ooc]
Free:  5' step to P60
Move:  Draw potion of Mage Armor
Std:  Drink potion

PM:  You can deduct consumables used from TBG transferred to new character.
[/sblock]


[sblock=stat block]
Umthirn 
AC: 17 (Touch 17, Flatfooted 14) 
HP: 62/62

Initiative: +4 Movement: 40'
Perception: +12 Sense Motive: +12 Acrobatics: +11 ( +6 with jump checks)
CMB: +9 (11 w/ Grapple) CMD: 24 (26 vs Grapple/28 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +8&% Reflex: +8&* Will: +9&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 17) 5/6
Exploit Weakness against Target D20+9 (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): 
Bonus To hit Active: +2 to hit / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +8 1d8+5+1d6 or +8/+8/+3 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:
13 taps of CLW
2 Bottle of Mage Armor Armor
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 23, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*






Ru sighs as the tiefling pulls further into the darkness again. 

"There, there, I'm sure you're not as unslightly as all that. But if you insist on only crossing swords in the dark, it certainly wouldn't be my first time," Ru quips, then grits his teeth and strides back into the darkness to slash at the creature. His form is good, but he hits nothing but air. 

[sblock=ooc]Move to T63, attack.

Wakizashi attack v T1; damage; concealment (high = hit) (1d20+9=23, 1d6=4, 1d100=43)

Miss from concealment. Why oh why are goggles of night so expensive? Sigh.[/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15) 
*HP:* 43/47

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +8 (+9 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +6 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +11 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +9, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +7/+7, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +8, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +8, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*Ioun Stone illumination, "blind" from darkness (-2 AC, -4 Str/Dex skill / opposed perception, enemies gain 50% concealment, DC 10 Acro needed to move faster than half speed. Retains Dex to AC due to Uncanny Dodge)

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 39/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 29, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:52 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_

Damaris stepped back and fired another arrow, but it glanced off the tiefling's armor.  Ru managed to stick him though.





The lone tiefling showed no sign of surrender, backed into a corner literally. He tried to stab the human male instead of pursuing the female to open himself up to a flanking. It was poor attempt that Ru was able to turn aside with his own blade.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 4 – Everyone is up





[sblock=Combat Information]P60 is considered difficult terrain and Umthirn cannot 5ft step into  it. (See notes below for Map)
Ru hit because dim concealment is 20%
Damais 5ft stepped & missed T1
T1 missed Ru

*Initiative:*
Tieflings
You Guys

Tactical Map:
1. The boulders in Q59/60 & R59/60 are difficult terrain
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall






Party Status:

```
Ru:        43/47 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   38/47 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      23/66 HP remaining; 
Umthirn:   32/62 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 5/6; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Perf 8/14; Spells 1st 2/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 4/6
Conditions in effect: Message, Dancing Lights (2/10 rounds), Ghost Sound (2/6 Rnds)
```
*Enemy Status:*

```
T1  [AC16, Touch 12, CMD15]: 11/21hp
T2  [AC0]: -3/21hp
T3  [AC0]: -3/21hp
T4  [AC16, Touch 12, CMD15]: 1/21hp; Fled
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]







> PM:  You can deduct consumables used from TBG transferred to new character.



Naw, don't worry about it.

NPC'd Damaris to move things along.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 29, 2014)

*Ru Brike, rangerish human ninja*

"Looks like it's getting brighter. If you fall down, does the sun finally come back?" Ru asks.

Ru continues slicing, but the shadows give the tiefling enough play to dance out of the way of the southerner's blade.

[sblock=ooc]TWF attack vs. t1; damage; concealment (over 20 = hit) (1d20+7=26, 1d6=2, 1d100=3, 1d20+7=22, 1d6=1, 1d100=18)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15) 
*HP:* 43/47

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +8 (+9 Traps) *Sense Motive*: +6 
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 18  *Fort:* +6 *Reflex:* +11 *Will:* +3
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects)

*Wakizashi:* +9, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +7/+7, 1d6/1d6
*Nunchaku:* +8, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +8, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Ranger's Focus (1/day)

*Conditions:*Ioun Stone illumination, Dim light (20% concealment)

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Ki Pool: 0/5 remaining
Ranger's Focus: 0/1 remaining
Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 39/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Sep 29, 2014)

"Sweet dreams, love" Damaris will shoot at the tiefling just as she finish her song. She sent both arrows flying at his back while he was still fighting Ru. "That's done. Let's get you quickly patched up guys. We can't be late for our welcome party"

[sblock]
Free Action- Inspire Courage +2 (5/14) ...will save up the rest.
Swift Action - Arcane Strike +2 
Standard Action - Rapid Shot + PBS vs T1 1d20+10=17, 1d6+5=8, 1d20+10=23, 1d6+5=9
Miss Chance 20% 1d100=48 It's a hit![/sblock]

[sblock= Ministats]
Damaris - Bard lvl 6
HP 39/47
Init +4
AC 20 | Touch 15 | FF 16
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+3 | R+10 | W+5


Perception +8 | Sense Motive 11* (Vers. Perform.) | Bluff 11* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +11 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +9 (1d6)
Longsword +6 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +8 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 5/14 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 1/5 day. lvl2 Invisibility, Silence, Pyrotechnics, Glitter Dust 3/4 day
Spell-like ability: Message 0/day.

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike

Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Normal Arrows (9).[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 29, 2014)

Rhas levels his crossbow at the tiefling.  "Step away, lassie."  He fires a volley of bolts, all of which strike the wall.  Seeing the dead tiefling, the dwarf blinks.  "Wellae ... nice work then."  He turns toward the door, crossbow ready.

[sblock=OOC]Wait on Damaris to move out of the way. Rapid fire, DA, PBS  (1d20+11=14, 1d10+7=14, 1d20+11=28, 1d10+7=11, 1d20+6=14,  1d10+7=16)

One hit for 11 damage.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 19 (13+2 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 66/66
CMB: +8 CMD: 22 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +4
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+12/+7 or +10/+10/+5, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+8, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 0/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+12/+7 or +10/+10/+5, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: None
Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Sep 29, 2014)

[sblock] I believe the tiefling was killed by Damaris during her action. Otherwise, sure, she should be able to clear the path for him.  [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 29, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Ninja'd, dammit.  Updated his post.  I'd like to change Rhas' action to ready a shot on anything that comes through the door.  If you want to use the same roll, he'll get +2 for a 16 total on account of no Rapid Shot.  Otherwise, feel free to roll for me, PM.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 30, 2014)

Umthirn ducks behind the corner from the door and fumbles another potion from his belt.  "Well done," he calls back to his comrades.  "Now get inta position and let's end this thing!"

[sblock=ooc]
Move:  Move to P60
Std:  Draw potion.
[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 21 (Touch 17, Flatfooted 17) (*mage armor in effect*) 
HP: 62/62

Initiative: +4 Movement: 40'
Perception: +12 Sense Motive: +12 Acrobatics: +11 ( +6 with jump checks)
CMB: +9 (11 w/ Grapple) CMD: 24 (26 vs Grapple/28 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +8&% Reflex: +8&* Will: +9&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 17) 5/6
Exploit Weakness against Target D20+9 (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): 
Bonus To hit Active: +2 to hit / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +8 1d8+5+1d6 or +8/+8/+3 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:
13 taps of CLW
Bottle of Mage Armor Armor

Read more: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showthread.php?346804-LPF-Kaedyn-s-Quest/page79#ixzz3CdZgMYUR
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Sep 30, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:52 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_






The lone tiefling slumps in the corner with Damaris’s arrow in his chest. The wall could not hold him up once his legs gave out when consciousness slipped away from him sue to the fatal wound. Bubbles of blood came from his mouth as his dying breaths were ragged with a punctured lung.

Watching the door leading down below, Rhas and Umthrin did not see any attempt being made to open it again.

For moment, at least, you had a lull in battle to catch your breath and regroup. The one that fled deeper underground was not returning yet.









*OOC:*


Combat Tentatively Over





[sblock=Combat Information]Awarded 1000xp each

Tactical Map:
1. The boulders in Q59/60 & R59/60 are difficult terrain
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall





Party Status:

```
Ru:        43/47 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   38/47 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      23/66 HP remaining; 
Umthirn:   32/62 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Ki Pool 5/6; Rngr Foc 0/1
  Damaris: Bard Perf 9/14; Spells 1st 2/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 4/6
Conditions in effect: Message, Dancing Lights (1/10 rounds), Ghost Sound (1/6 Rnds), Mage Armor (Umthirn)
```
*Enemy Status:*

```
T1  [AC0]: -7/21hp
T2  [AC0]: -4/21hp
T3  [AC0]: -4/21hp
T4  [AC16, Touch 12, CMD15]: 1/21hp; Fled
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]Systole, sure the RS can be switched to readied action. But we are going to temporarily drop out of combat right now anyway.

While we are not strictly in combat rounds, I am roughly keeping track of the rounds that go by so as long as you all stick close together in number of rounds being used and don’t take too many at a time, we can cover more than 1 round per post.

Ru leveled up on 29 Aug with 15,024XP [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Sep 30, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]







perrinmiller said:


> Ru leveled up on 29 Aug with 15,024XP




Sweet.  I've been fiddling with using Ru's rebuild to make him a Slayer, since this Ninja stuff just isn't winding up as filling the role I've wanted for him. Trying to figure out if I can do that faster than tacking on a new ninja level since my head hasn't been in that direction. I'll get something up soon as I can.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Sep 30, 2014)

Rhas holds the crossbow on the far door for a moment, before hurriedly stepping forward and retrieving his shield and axe.  "If ye've got a wand o' healing, I could use a few taps.  More'n happy to pay ye for it later."

[sblock=OOC]Retrieving stuff.  Will start drinking potions if that's our healing, but would rather not do that yet.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 19 (13+2 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 66/66
CMB: +8 CMD: 22 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +4
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+12/+7 or +10/+10/+5, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+8, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 0/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+12/+7 or +10/+10/+5, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: None
Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Sep 30, 2014)

"Got me a cure stick here," calls Umthirn, slipping the potion back into his pocket and pulling out a wand.  "Ken ya' use it, Miss Demaris?  It ain't my thing."

[sblock=ooc]
Offering up a CLW wand for anyone who needs it.  Let's get healed up quick and on the move.
[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 21 (Touch 17, Flatfooted 17) (*mage armor in effect*) 
HP: 62/62

Initiative: +4 Movement: 40'
Perception: +12 Sense Motive: +12 Acrobatics: +11 ( +6 with jump checks)
CMB: +9 (11 w/ Grapple) CMD: 24 (26 vs Grapple/28 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +8&% Reflex: +8&* Will: +9&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 17) 5/6
Exploit Weakness against Target D20+9 (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): 
Bonus To hit Active: +2 to hit / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +8 1d8+5+1d6 or +8/+8/+3 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:
13 taps of CLW
Bottle of Mage Armor Armor
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 1, 2014)

"Sure" Damaris will use the wand for whoever is asked for. "Let's do this as fast as we can"

[sblock] Crashing for the night. Using at least 2 chargers for Rhas (+14) and  2 charges for Umthrim (+13) respectively. Is that ok? Do you want more? 

CLW wand 1d8+1=9, 1d8+1=5, 1d8+1=8, 1d8+1=5 Roll whatever more is needed. I'll be a little busy this week too. If anything, When we are ready and advancing through the door Damaris will start with Inspire courage again and stay behind Ru and Umthrim.  [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 2, 2014)

*Ru Brike, human slayer*

Ru shakes his head. 

"I'm fine, Princess," he declares as Damaris quickly moves to heal the dwarves. He frowns slightly, seeming to talk to himself as much as to the others. "Weird, but fine. I don't know, slashing around in the dark, I tried yanking at that inner reserve Gis taught me, and something ... ah, I never was any good at understanding how all that supernatural hooey worked, but I think I tapped something I wasn't meant to. Has me feeling a lot more charged and focused, but I can't even feel the place where the reserve was any more."

Ru shakes his head again, this time more forcefully, then looks up and smiles. 

"Doesn't matter. I still know how to swing a sword, and I know where the folks are I want to swing it _at_, so let's do this thing."

[sblock=ooc]Some fluff to cover Ru's rebuild. As I said in the approval thread, his basic skills aren't really changing a lot. He's just (hopefully) slightly more competent at what I think he should be competent, but without the Ki effects any more. Seemed reasonable to characterize that as Ru basically "breaking open" his Ki reserve to infuse himself with more innate abilities.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15) 
*HP:* 58/62

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +9 (+11 Studied Target(s), +12 Traps) 
*Sense Motive*: +5 (+7 Studied Target(s)) 
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 20  *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +4
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects, +3 Ref vs. traps)

*Wakizashi:* +10/+5, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +8/+8/+3/+3, 1d6
*Nunchaku:* +6/+1, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +6/+1, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Studied Target (move action or with sneak attack success, up to 2 targets), -2/+4 Power Attack

*Conditions:*Ioun Stone illumination, Dim light (20% concealment)

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 39/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 3, 2014)

Umthirn nods to Ru.  "Why don't you duck out and check on our gnomish friend," he suggests.  "'N mebbe watch that door.  'Cause if the baddies has another way out, they may try ta' sneak up on us."  He sighs gratefully as Damaris waves the wand and another wound disappears.

[sblock=ooc]
I favor healing fully, or nearly so.  The rolls you've already made amount to 4 rounds, plus a 5th for moving around.  I'd rather give them 9 rounds of prep and go in fully healed than give them 5 and go off half-cocked.

2 healing rolls from the wand. (1d8+1=5, 1d8+1=9)

This puts Umthirn at 59 HP, which is good enough.

[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 3, 2014)

[sblock] I rather discuss the following tactics OOC. How do you want to go on with this then? The entrance is 5ft wide. Do you want to make a choke point or do we enter the area and risk being surrounded? Did he get a slight idea of how many other people were inside? 1-5? I would have Damaris sing as soon as you open the door. Is that ok? [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 3, 2014)

*Ru Brike, human stalker*

"Hall's still a little dark for my eyes to be too good, so I'll give our friend word to keep his head down," Ru says. He runs back far enough that he can see Hrandeth as Damaris tries to heal the dwarves as quickly as possible.

"If you didn't hear that racket, we should probably check your ears," Ru says. "There's more in the next room, so I suggest you find a good place to hide and wait for us to come out. With any luck, it'll be with your spices, to boot."

He doesn't wait very long for the gnome's response, hustling back to the others so he isn't the limiting factor in their assault. 

"How much magic do you have left, Princess?" he whispers. "Maybe we can pull a fakeout with the door. If you can open it from a distance so they waste ammunition on what they assume is one of us invisible, then _actually_ send our good archer through invisible to prep some cover fire, maybe we can get in there relatively unscathed.

"Then do some scathing," he finishes with a smile 

[sblock=ooc]Translating OOC so we're clear, but I figure PM is like to require IC tactic dialogue of some stripe.

A bottleneck seems nice, but it affects our ability to work as a group as much as theirs. Given that they haven't come out yet, it seems unlikely we're going to manage to convince them to line up for that, anyway. I think we're likely just going to have to go in.

If Damaris has invisibility left, we might be able to stack some misdirection to help cover our entry:

1) Invisible someone(s). Like I said, Rhas seems the best choice, since he's ranged and has darkvision, so even if they laid down more darkness, that won't affect him.

2) Mage Hand the door handle. Turning the handle, at least, ought to be workable. Whether Damaris can move the door itself will depend on what PM decides the effective weight of a hinged door is. Obviously, I don't have to be able to carry the weight of an entire door when I swing it open; that's what hinges are for in the first place. 

My two bits of tacticalness, anyway. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15) 
*HP:* 58/62

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +9 (+11 Studied Target(s), +12 Traps) 
*Sense Motive*: +5 (+7 Studied Target(s)) 
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 20  *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +4
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects, +3 Ref vs. traps)

*Wakizashi:* +10/+5, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +8/+8/+3/+3, 1d6
*Nunchaku:* +6/+1, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +6/+1, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Studied Target (move action or with sneak attack success, up to 2 targets), -2/+4 Power Attack

*Conditions:*Ioun Stone illumination, Dim light (20% concealment)

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 39/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 3, 2014)

[sblock=OOC] Damaris has 3 2nd lvl spells left. She can cast it on Rhas without a problem. So.... Invisibility on Rhas + Mage Hand on the door and then we go inside? Damaris would certainly want to stay close to the door. We would have to see the room's area to see if casting Grease is possible too. [/sblock]


[sblock= Ministats]
Damaris - Bard lvl 6
HP 39/47
Init +4
AC 20 | Touch 15 | FF 16
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+3 | R+10 | W+5


Perception +8 | Sense Motive 11* (Vers. Perform.) | Bluff 11* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +11 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +9 (1d6)
Longsword +6 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +8 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 5/14 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 1/5 day. lvl2 Invisibility, Silence, Pyrotechnics, Glitter Dust 3/4 day
Spell-like ability: Message 0/day.

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike

Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Normal Arrows (9).[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 3, 2014)

Umthirn nods at Ru's analysis.  "Makes sense," he offers.

[sblock=ooc]
Assuming the door isn't locked, this should work well.  If we have to beat it down, though, we're sitting ducks.  Also, remember there may be traps on the other side of the door like the rockfall we set off, so we're going to have to be careful.
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 3, 2014)

"Alright I can cast the Invisibility on you and then try to open the door with my Mage Hand spell when you are ready" Damaris will wait for them to be ready and then cast said spells.


----------



## Systole (Oct 4, 2014)

Rhas nods.  "I'n no much of a sneaky type, but I'll do me level best.  A couple more taps o' the' wand, though, if ye dinnae mind."

[sblock=OOC]Agreed on plan.  One or two more heals'd be nice, please.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 19 (13+2 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 66/66
CMB: +8 CMD: 22 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +4
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+12/+7 or +10/+10/+5, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+8, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 0/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+12/+7 or +10/+10/+5, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: None
Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 4, 2014)

Damaris hurries with the wand, using it two additional times with the dwarf. She will wait to see if everyone is in position, before casting Invisibility and then Mage Hand on the door.

[sblock=CLW charges for Rhas] 1d8+1=8, 1d8+1=5 Hope that's enough.  Are we ready then? What will be our order after the door is opened then? Ru, Umthrim, Rhas (invisible), Damaris?[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 5, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:52 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_





Hrandeth was still in the stable, but he took cover and was already not in plain sight when Ru went to look for him. "Aye, lad. You all be careful in there. I will stay out here, don't you worry about me. Good luck."

Meanwhile as you discussed what to do, the door to the inner sanctum remained closed. Rhas recalled seeing a rather wide open chamber on the other side from his brief glimpse. The three tieflings also expired, their dark blood leaking into the dirt of the tunnels.

The door itself looked to be quite sturdy and open into the chamber beyond. There was a handle on your side to pull it back closed and simple level to be pushed down right above it to unlatch the door to push it open. You could not tell if they barred it from the other side unless you looked much more carefully or made an attempt to push the door open.









*OOC:*


Combat Paused





[sblock=Combat Information]8 charges of CLW wand used

Tactical Map:
1. The boulders in Q59/60 & R59/60 are difficult terrain
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall





Party Status:

```
Ru:        58/62 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   38/47 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      50/66 HP remaining; 
Umthirn:   59/62 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Studied Target 2
  Damaris: Bard Perf 9/14; Spells 1st 2/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 4/6
Conditions in effect: Message, Mage Armor (Umthirn)
```
*Enemy Status:*

```
T1  [AC0]: dead
T2  [AC0]: dead
T3  [AC0]: dead
T4  [AC16, Touch 12, CMD15]: ??/21hp; Not in view
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]I gave 1 approval to Ru's rebuild, but I am not very familiar with hybrid classes at all. He will need one more.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 6, 2014)

*Ru Brike, human slayer*

[sblock=ooc]Thanks, PM. No one can be too familiar with hybrid classes at this point, since they just came out about a month ago, so we're all getting a feel for 'em. [/sblock]

Ru nods as everyone seems to be on board. He makes his way over the rocks, taking up a position in one of the alcoves. 

"Nothing left now but to give it a go," Ru whispers, nodding to the free space in the other alcoves for those who won't be transparent.

[sblock=ooc]My theory, if it works, would be:

* Open door and give tieflings a round to shoot stuffs at the open door if they're going to. Effectively, we'd cede them initiative in order to get them to burn theirs if they're going to.

* Rhas first through the door, so that if there's something really nasty we need to know about, he can warn us / shoot it from what cover he can find before we go running into it. So, again, the rest of us delaying so that Rhas can act first out of us. 

* Then, I'd say we go in with Damaris last, and I don't know that I have a preference for whether it's Ru or Umthirn through the door visible first. Only reason I'd say Umthirn first is so he might be in position for a flank so Ru can get sneak attack damage, but I'm happy to go either way.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15) 
*HP:* 58/62

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +9 (+11 Studied Target(s), +12 Traps) 
*Sense Motive*: +5 (+7 Studied Target(s)) 
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 20  *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +4
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects, +3 Ref vs. traps)

*Wakizashi:* +10/+5, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +8/+8/+3/+3, 1d6
*Nunchaku:* +6/+1, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +6/+1, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Studied Target (move action or with sneak attack success, up to 2 targets), -2/+4 Power Attack

*Conditions:*Ioun Stone illumination, Dim light (20% concealment)

*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 39/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 6, 2014)

Umthirn takes a position in the hall opposite Ru's alcove, and nods.  "Aye, lad, let's have at it, then.  I'll go in behind Rhas and try to set ye' up."

[sblock=ooc]
Picturing Ru at P58 and Umthirn at Q60.  Put Damaris at P60 (she needs to see the door) and Rhas at Q59.  With the stairs, that should not put him directly in the line of fire.

I'm behind Ru's plan.   Blank space when the door opens (assuming it's not locked), then Rhas, then Umthirn then Ru through the door.
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 6, 2014)

Damaris will move in position, cast Invisibility on Rhas as soon as he's on his place, and then attempt to open the door with Mage Hand while peeking over around the corner. 

[sblock=Actions] Move to P60 and cast Invisibility on Rhas when he's at Q59. Then Mage Hand on the door. [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 6, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Ready to go.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 6, 2014)

"Ya' never looked better, cousin," whispers Umthirn as Damaris makes him disappear.

[sblock=ooc]
Just a little RP, nothing to alter events.
[/sblock=ooc]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 8, 2014)

*GM:*  Busy times at work and evenings. I will look at kicking off the combat tomorrow.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 9, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:52 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_

With magic, Damaris was able to open the door and reveal the underground chamber beyond. Crouching you could see there were booted feet waiting to either side of the doorway about 5 feet in.  Whoever was waiting for you did not launch a barrage of ranged attacks or spells on an open and empty doorway.

Deep from within, a haughty female voice called out, “Tell them to come on in, we know they are there. We killed the last of their kind that tried stopping me.”

"Yesss, missstresss."















As Rhas was unseen he reached the opening in the doorway and saw an array of warriors, that looked to be the Githyanki the others had described. They wore breastplates and carried greatswords in hand. 

The tiefling was there, but deeper within near a female githyanki also wearing a polished breastplate and carried a morningstar in hand. The badly wounded tiefling looked to be better, likely having received some magical healing.

There was also a long-necked dragon creature with wings. It had some arcane sigil in red glowing malevolently on its brow. It matched the description of the creature Ru and Damaris had fought by the dead elven mage's home.

There were three doors along the left hand wall, the farthest was open and the female githyanki and dragon-like creature appeared to guarding it.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 1 – Everyone is up





[sblock=Combat Information]The are flat-footed for Rhas as he has surprise.
But they are all aware and combat triggers upon seeing Umthirn's feet.

*Initiative:*
Rhas has Surprise Round Action too
You Guys
Bad Guys

Tactical Map:
1. The boulders in Q59/60 & R59/60 are difficult terrain
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall





Party Status:

```
Ru:        58/62 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   38/47 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      50/66 HP remaining; 
Umthirn:   59/62 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Studied Target 2
  Damaris: Bard Perf 9/14; Spells 1st 2/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 4/6
Conditions in effect: Message, Mage Armor (Umthirn)
```
*Enemy Status:*

```
T4  [AC16(ff14), Touch 12, CMD15]: 18/21hp;
G1  [AC19(ff16), Touch 13, CMD16, SR?]: 18/18hp
G2  [AC19(ff16), Touch 13, CMD16, SR?]: 18/18hp
G3  [AC19(ff16), Touch 13, CMD16, SR?]: 18/18hp
G4  [AC19(ff16), Touch 13, CMD16, SR?]: 18/18hp
G5  [AC19(ff17), Touch 12, CMD15, SR?]: 35/35hp; (20% Concealment vs. ranged attacks)
D   [AC29(ff26), Touch 13, CMD20]: 34/34hp
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 9, 2014)

"Well, I suppose it was too much to ask 'em to burn all their ammo on invisi-Rhas," Ru whispers. He waits a moment to give Rhas time to maneuver, then nods his head toward the door and raises his eyes to Umthirn. "What say we have one last, bloody dance today?"


----------



## Systole (Oct 9, 2014)

Rhas moves forward, slipping between the lines of the githyanki warriors.  As the battle erupts behind him, he fires a barrage of bolts at the gith woman from point blank range.  "Surprise, lassie!" he shouts.  "Pile it on, lads!"

[sblock=OOC]Surprise action: Move to H59.
Regular action: Holding until after Damaris starts bardsong, assuming that's her action.  Then: 5 ft step to G59, full attack with RS/DA/PBS (and hopefully bardsong) on the summoner.  Rolling without bardsong for now; please add in if it activates.

DA/RS/PBS, bardsong not included (1d20+11=24, 1d10+7=14, 1d20+11=16, 1d10+7=15, 1d20+6=17, 1d10+7=13)
81-00 is miss (1d100=63, 1d100=93, 1d100=6) 

Hits for 27 with no bardsong, 31 with bardsong.  I strongly recommend that anyone who can hit her with something does so.  As they say in Shadowrun, geek the mage first.

[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 19 (13+2 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 59/66
CMB: +8 CMD: 22 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +4
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+12/+7 or +10/+10/+5, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+8, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 0/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+12/+7 or +10/+10/+5, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: Bardsong +2/+2
Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 9, 2014)

_"♪ Sorry darling, we killed your dogs in the way in, I hope you don't mind~!♫"  _Damaris immediately starts singing to help their friends in battle.

[sblock=Actions]
Standard action: Inspire Courage

I don't think I can shoot her just now. I'm sure I can shoot her next round.  Can Ru/Umthrim get her this round?   [/sblock]



[sblock= Ministats]
Damaris - Bard lvl 6
HP 39/47
Init +4
AC 20 | Touch 15 | FF 16
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+3 | R+10 | W+5


Perception +8 | Sense Motive 11* (Vers. Perform.) | Bluff 11* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +11 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +9 (1d6)
Longsword +6 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +8 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 4/14 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 1/5 day. lvl2 Invisibility, Silence, Pyrotechnics, Glitter Dust 2/4 day
Spell-like ability: Message 0/day.

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike

Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Normal Arrows (9).[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 9, 2014)

Umthirn sends up a howling dwarven warcry.  "Well done, cousin," he calls, dashing forward.  He ducks between two of the nearest Gith, and launches a powerful strike at one of them.

"Ru, take this one!" he calls.

[sblock=ooc]
Sorry, I have no ranged weapons to take on the queen, and I don't think Ru does either.  Better to just do some damage, and I'm in position now to threaten her, which will hopefully cause them to change tactics.

Umthirn is indicating he wants Ru to slide into K57 and get the flanking bonus on G1. 

This is going to leave Damaris unprotected, but hey, the corridor's a chokepoint so there's a limit to how hard they can hit her.  We have to take this fight to them or we are completely screwed.


Move to I57.  Using acrobatics to attempt to avoid the AOO's from G1 and G3 (target # is their CMD + 2 (for 2 of them) +10 (for moving at full speed.

Acrobatics roll to avoid AOO's (1d20+11=16)


Standard:  Attack G3 with Stunning Fist.
Attack & damage with Stunning Fist (1d20+8=28, 1d8+1d6+5=8)

Rolling to confirm crit (and adding damage) (1d20+8=27, 1d8+1d6=10)

That should crit for 18 damage, correct?

[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 21 (Touch 17, Flatfooted 17) (*mage armor in effect*) 
HP: 62/62

Initiative: +4 Movement: 40'
Perception: +12 Sense Motive: +12 Acrobatics: +11 ( +6 with jump checks)
CMB: +9 (11 w/ Grapple) CMD: 24 (26 vs Grapple/28 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +8&% Reflex: +8&* Will: +9&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 17) 5/6
Exploit Weakness against Target D20+9 (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): 
Bonus To hit Active: +2 to hit / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +8 1d8+5+1d6 or +8/+8/+3 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 10, 2014)

*Ru Brike, human slayer*

[sblock=ooc]Sorry for delays. ENWorld has been unresponsive for me all day until now.

As mfloyd3 says: Ru's only ranged attack is shuriken, which he's no longer proficient with given his rebuild, so I think trying to hack is way through is probably his best bet. [/sblock]

Ru slips in behind the rushing dwarf, making a nimble roll to land opposite his chosen Gith opponent. His blade slashes a nasty cut along the creature's shoulder, and Ru smirks.

"Many thanks, Ponytail," Ru calls to Umthirn. "I think this one and me, we're gonna be fast friends."


[sblock=Actions]*Move* to K57. That's only 25', so I believe he has the movement to make his move from K56 as half speed and avoid AoO:

Acrobatics to avoid AoO (1d20+13=25)

*Standard*: Flank attack G1

Flanking attack vs G1;Damage w/ Dirty Fighter; Sneak Attack damage (1d20+12=28, 1d6+1=2, 2d6=4)

Bah. I forgot to add Bard bonus, so it's actually 8 damage. 

*Immediate Action*: Since he delivered Sneak Attack damage, G1 becomes one of Ru's Studied Targets (+2 attack / damage until he falls or Ru drops him as a target). [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15) 
*HP:* 58/62

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +9 (+11 Studied Target(s), +12 Traps) 
*Sense Motive*: +5 (+7 Studied Target(s)) 
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 20  *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +4
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects, +3 Ref vs. traps)

*Wakizashi:* +10/+5, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +8/+8/+3/+3, 1d6
*Nunchaku:* +6/+1, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +6/+1, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Studied Target (move action or with sneak attack success, up to 2 targets), -2/+4 Power Attack

*Conditions:*Ioun Stone illumination, Bardic Performance (+2 attack / damage), Studied Target G1 (+2 attack / damage var skill rolls), Immediate action (no Swift available next round). 


*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 39/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 14, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:52 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_

Umthirn took down one of the githyanki warriors with the aid of Damaris's inspiration fueling his blow.














However loss of one of the guards did not stop them from counterattacking. One slipped behind Ru and slashed for a light wound, despite the heavy blade. It set him up for a charging warrior that hit him from the other side with a shallow slash across his back. The third stepped up beside the dwarven crossbowman, but missed with his heavy blade.

The wounded tiefling closed in on the other side and slipped his sharp sword into Rhas's flesh and nearly hit something vital.

The female githyanki cast a spell and much of her injuries closed up.  She called over her shoulder in a language you did not understand, talking apparently to someone else in the room where the open door led.

The dragon creature loped towards the dwarven brawler got up close and personal. His long neck giving him extra reach he attacked with unexpected speed with his teeth from the side. The wound had a chilling feeling to it as well.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 2 – Everyone is up





[sblock=Combat Information]G1 5ft step, hit Ru 6 dmg
G2 charged, hit Ru 12 dmg
G3 down from extra damage from bardsong
G4 missed Rhas
T4 flanked and hit Rhas 15 dmg
G5 healed herself 17 dmg
Drg hit Umthirn 15 dmg (3 were cold)

*Initiative:*
You Guys
Bad Guys

Tactical Map:
1. The boulders in Q59/60 & R59/60 are difficult terrain
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall





Party Status:

```
Ru:        40/62 HP remaining; 18 dmg
Damaris:   38/47 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      35/66 HP remaining; 15 dmg
Umthirn:   44/62 HP remaining; 15 dmg
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Studied Target 2
  Damaris: Bard Perf 10/14; Spells 1st 2/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 5/6
Conditions in effect: Message, Mage Armor (Umthirn)
```
*Enemy Status:*

```
T4  [AC16(ff14), Touch 12, CMD15]: 18/21hp;
G1  [AC19, Touch 13, CMD16, SR?]: 18/18hp
G2  [AC17, Touch 13, CMD16, SR?]: 18/18hp; charged
G3  [AC0]: -3/18hp; dying
G4  [AC19, Touch 13, CMD16, SR?]: 18/18hp
G5  [AC19, Touch 12, CMD15, SR?]: 21/35hp; (20% Concealment vs. ranged attacks)
D   [AC29, Touch 13, CMD20]: 34/34hp
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 14, 2014)

*Ru Brike, human slayer*

"Now, now, boys," Ru says as he glances at the wounds. "There's no need to fight over me. There's more than enough of me to go around."

The southerner's blades flash, cutting down his first target, then he spins and leaves a nasty gash on the gith who charged him.

"See? Though it looks like I may have worn one of you out already. You should really work on your endurance if you want to play these kinds of games."

[sblock=ooc]The combat block shows G1 at full HP, but Ru hit him for 8 damage last round. Actions this round are based on that. If I missed some kind of healing, let me know:

Full Attack w/ TWF. I'm rolling these one at a time because, if he drops G1, he won't have the Studied target bonuses for rolls against G2: 

1st attack (G1) w/ Bardic, Studied; damage w/ bardic, studied. (1d20+12=26, 1d6+4=5)

Hit, 5 damage (5hp remain)

TWF attack 2 vs G1 w/ bardic, studied; damage with bardic, studied (1d20+12=20, 1d6+4=6)

Hit, 6 damage (-1 hp and down)

Last two vs G2, so I'll roll these together. They're the iteratives for the on and off hand (with Improved TWF):

TWF attacks vs G2 w/ bardic; damage w/ bardic (1d20+5=10, 1d6+2=6, 1d20+5=24, 1d6+2=8)

miss and a crit threat

Crit confirm; crit damage (1d20+5=10, 1d6+2=7)

No confirm. 8 total damage to G2.
[/sblock]




[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15) 
*HP:* 40/62

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +9 (+11 Studied Target(s), +12 Traps) 
*Sense Motive*: +5 (+7 Studied Target(s)) 
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 20  *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +4
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects, +3 Ref vs. traps)

*Wakizashi:* +10/+5, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +8/+8/+3/+3, 1d6
*Nunchaku:* +6/+1, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +6/+1, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Studied Target (move action or with sneak attack success, up to 2 targets), -2/+4 Power Attack

*Conditions:*Ioun Stone illumination, Bardic Performance (+2 attack / damage)


*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 39/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 14, 2014)

Damaris steps ahead where the door is and raises her bow. 




"Hey Darling!" she calls out the summoner with a grin as she lets out two arrows fly in her direction. "Does it sting? Are you bringing out more friends to play?"


[sblock]

Free: Inspire Courage +2atk/+2damage
Swift: Arcane Strike +2dmg
Move: L59
Standard Action: Rapid shot vs G5 1d20+9=24, 1d6+4=6, 1d20+9=28, 1d6+4=10 -16 dmg 
Miss Chance 20% 1d100=98 Is a hit. 


She's at 5hp. Can you shoot her? Seems like we will also have more company coming from that room. What do you think?

[/sblock]


[sblock= Ministats]
Damaris - Bard lvl 6
HP 39/47
Init +4
AC 20 | Touch 15 | FF 16
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+3 | R+10 | W+5


Perception +8 | Sense Motive 11* (Vers. Perform.) | Bluff 11* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +11 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +9 (1d6)
Longsword +6 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +8 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 3/14 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 1/5 day. lvl2 Invisibility, Silence, Pyrotechnics, Glitter Dust 2/4 day
Spell-like ability: Message 0/day.

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike

Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Normal Arrows (9).[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 14, 2014)

Rhas glares at the tiefling.  "I'll deal with you in a moment, berk."  He slips to the side and puts a bolt into the female githyanki's eye that stops several inches deep in her skull.  As she falls, he spins and fires a bolt into the tiefling's chest, and then another into his chest, even as the rogue's knees buckle.  "Told ya," he sneers, turning toward the gith warrior.   "Now ... let's you and me dance, aye?"

[sblock=OOC]Step to F60.  Rapid shot/full attack.  As many shots as it takes to kill the summoner, then moving to the tiefling.

RS/DA/PBS/Bardsong (1d20+13=32, 1d10+9=18, 1d20+13=19, 1d10+9=18, 1d20+8=21, 1d10+9=11)

Gonna check concealment before I get all excited about the crit: Concealment (81-00 = miss) (1d100=55, 1d100=14, 1d100=80)

Crit confirm (1d20+13=23, 2d10+18=28)

So by my math, that's 18+28=46 to the summoner.  Then 18 to the tiefling to disable him, and I'll put the last bolt in him to make sure he's down.  Rhas is pretty sick of sneak attacks.[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 19 (13+2 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 59/66
CMB: +8 CMD: 22 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +4
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+12/+7 or +10/+10/+5, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+8, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 0/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+12/+7 or +10/+10/+5, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: Bardsong +2/+2
Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 14, 2014)

[sblock=PM]
PM, I want to await confirmation that the summoner is down and the dragon disappears (it might not be her eidolon!) before doing Umthirn's move.  Assuming the dragon is gone, I'll probably move to help Ru.  Rhas is a dwarf -- He can take care of himself!
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 15, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Pretty sure she's not the summoner.  She was talking to someone else in the next room, and heal spells aren't on the summoner list.  With that AC, though, it's going to be pretty much pointless to attack the dragon. I advise clearing the gith and then moving toward the next room.  Also beware of multiple natural attacks.  Those might hurt bad.

Now that the healer is out of the way and Rhas isn't getting poked with goddamned sneak attacks, he's going to go the door and work on the boss.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 15, 2014)

[sblock=GM Note]Sorry, yes the previous damage to G1 counted. I think I updated the token health bar, just forgot the combat stats.


			
				m3 said:
			
		

> PM, I want to await confirmation that the summoner is down and the dragon disappears (it might not be her eidolon!) before doing Umthirn's move. Assuming the dragon is gone, I'll probably move to help Ru. Rhas is a dwarf -- He can take care of himself!



The dragon does not disappear.

By my count, G5 took 1 arrow from Damaris. She cannot Rapid Shot after moving since it is a Full Round Action.
G5 got dropped by the first shot from Rhas anyway, and then Rhas dropped T4 with the last two shots.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 15, 2014)

Umthirn eyes the dragon, for a moment seeming ready to test his mettle against the beast.  But seeing Ru facing off against the other Gith, he hesitates.

"A moment there, scaly," he tells the creature.

He steps back and launches a devastating series of punches against the Outsider.


[sblock=ooc]
5' step to J57
Flurry of Blows:  Attacking G2
First 2 Flurry of Blows w/Bardsong (1d20+10=27, 1d8+1d6+7=15, 1d20+10=21, 1d8+1d6+7=20)

Third FoB (1d20+5=22, 1d8+1d6+7=10)

Should be more than enough to take him down


[/sblock]


[sblock=stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 21 (Touch 17, Flatfooted 17) (*mage armor in effect*) 
HP: 62/62

Initiative: +4 Movement: 40'
Perception: +12 Sense Motive: +12 Acrobatics: +11 ( +6 with jump checks)
CMB: +9 (11 w/ Grapple) CMD: 24 (26 vs Grapple/28 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +8&% Reflex: +8&* Will: +9&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 17) 5/6
Exploit Weakness against Target D20+9 (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): 
Bonus To hit Active: +2 to hit / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +8 1d8+5+1d6 or +8/+8/+3 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

Consumables Used:
13 taps of CLW
Bottle of Mage Armor Armor
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 16, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:52 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_

Umthirn took down one of the githyanki warriors with the aid of Damaris's inspiration fueling his blow.











With the numbers of githyanki falling and the lone tiefling down as well, the tide appeared to be turning in your favor rather quickly.

The dragon-like creature and lone githyanki warrior showed only grim determination to try killing you, even if they died trying. The warrior charged with his greatsword over his shoulder ready to chop down on the dwarven brawler. The heavy blade missed and struck the stone floor with a clang.

The dragon pursued the dwarven archer and was a flurry gnashing teeth as well. Rhas took a freezing bite from the creature. With its long neck, the eidolon was going to be difficult to escape.





From the inner room another figure emerged. This one was different. Her skin was darker and there were horns curled from her head, almost making it appear that she had an infernal crown. She smiled wickedly, revealing fangs. She had bat-like wings, partially folded behind her.

"Oh welcome to my embrace darlings. Now you shall die!"

Her skin looked tough, like bark. She wore a shining breastplate of mithral and had a mithral buckler on her left arm. Her left hand grasped a ranseur, and in her right was a sharp curved throwing blade. She flung the chakram at Rhas, the sharp weapon whirring as it flew. It missed wide.

She used her buckler to fend off incoming attacks, leaving her polearm only gripped with one hand.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 3 – Everyone is up





[sblock=Combat Information]Winged woman needs Knowledge The Planes check to learn more
G4 charged, missed Umthirn
Drg hit Rhas 12 dmg (6 were cold), Dragon has 10ft reach
Winged Woman missed Rhas

*Initiative:*
You Guys
Bad Guys

Tactical Map:
1. The boulders in Q59/60 & R59/60 are difficult terrain
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall





Party Status:

```
Ru:        40/62 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   38/47 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      35/66 HP remaining; 
Umthirn:   44/62 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Studied Target 2
  Damaris: Bard Perf 11/14; Spells 1st 2/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 5/6
Conditions in effect: Message, Mage Armor (Umthirn)
```
*Enemy Status:*

```
T4  [AC0]: -10/21hp; dying
G1  [AC0]: -2/18hp; dying
G2  [AC0]: dead
G3  [AC0]: -4/18hp; dying
G4  [AC17, Touch 13, CMD16, SR?]: 18/18hp; charged
G5  [AC0]: dead
D   [AC29, Touch 13, CMD20]: 34/34hp
HF  [AC26(24 without buckler), Touch 16, CMD24, SR?]: ??/??hp
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 16, 2014)

Umthirn casts a glance at his cousin.  Only another Seithr Dwarf would recognize the concern in those stony features.

"Take down that winged bitch!" he tells Ru.  "I'll tidy up here."

Sweat flies from his long ponytail as he levels punch after punch against his looming foe.

[sblock=ooc]
Flurry of blows against G4

first 2 blows against G4 (1d20+10=19, 1d8+1d6+7=10, 1d20+10=19, 1d8+1d6+7=19)

3rd blow against G4 (1d20+5=24, 1d8+1d6+7=17)
[/sblock




[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 21 (Touch 17, Flatfooted 17) (*mage armor in effect*) 
HP: 62/62

Initiative: +4 Movement: 40'
Perception: +12 Sense Motive: +12 Acrobatics: +11 ( +6 with jump checks)
CMB: +9 (11 w/ Grapple) CMD: 24 (26 vs Grapple/28 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +8&% Reflex: +8&* Will: +9&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 17) 5/6
Exploit Weakness against Target D20+9 (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): 
Bonus To hit Active: +2 to hit / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +8 1d8+5+1d6 or +8/+8/+3 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 16, 2014)

"Don't have to tell me twice, cousin!"  Rhas grimaces and steps away, knowing that he's leaving himself open to the dragon eidolon's bite.  "This is gonna hurt ..." he mutters as his fingers play across the bowstring.

[sblock=OOC]Well, if I withdraw, I get no AoO but no attacks.  If I move and fire, I get one attack and I take an AoO anyway.  Might as well go for broke and hope this thing doesn't have Combat Reflexes.  Just in case it does have a stupid number of AoOs, Rhas does not provoke when reloading, only when firing, and he will stop shooting if he drops to 15 HP or less.

Step to E61.  Rapid shot/full attack on the bosslady.

RS/DA/PBS/Bardsong on HF (1d20+13=21, 1d10+9=14, 1d20+13=19, 1d10+9=18, 1d20+8=24, 1d10+9=18)

Looks like no damage to me.

[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes**
*
AC: 19 (13+2 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 59/66
CMB: +8 CMD: 22 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +4
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+12/+7 or +10/+10/+5, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+8, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 0/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+12/+7 or +10/+10/+5, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: Bardsong +2/+2
Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 16, 2014)

The sight of the winged woman made the hairs on the back of Damaris neck stand up "I'm going to go ahead and think that's the woman *he* was talking about, Ru" Damaris sternly warned Ru about what they knew from Kaedyn. 


[sblock=Tactics??]
Oh my. 

PM remind me, please, we had some potions to deal with outsiders, right? The ones we got from the dead elf. I don't remember exactly what were they supposed to do.... give us a bonuses/protection vs them? Could you clear this up?

Does Loremaster apply without losing my actions? If so.... Take 10+9= 19 Knowledge planes

I'm seriously debating what to do. I guess she would start trying to heal you with the wand, because I don't think Damaris can hit her. Also, the bardsong is only going to last a couple of turns more so I'm not sure we can drop her in that time with an AC so high. Are there ANY fire sources in the room? Torches??  Damaris can still cast Pyrotechnics(smokecloud)/Glitterdust. She's also saving one last Invisibility if things go down. * Suggestions?* [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 16, 2014)

*Ru Brike, human slayer*

Ru smiles as Umthirn takes out the last Gith.

"Much obliged," he says, then frowns as he considers the woman with the wings.

"Princess, I do believe you're right. We _were_ looking for a lady with wings, weren't we?" he calls back to Damaris. "And I seem to remember our friend gave us some presents to give her when we met."

[sblock=ooc]Gah! Good memory, SN. I'd forgotten. Digging...

Okay, Found 'em: Demon's Bane Flasks



> Potion (oil) – Value 500gp
> Coats one weapon medium one-handed or two handed weapon, 50 pieces of ammunition, or two small or light weapons. Duration 10 minutes, provides Bane vs. Evil Outsiders +2 Enchantment to Attack & +2d6 damage (untyped).
> 
> This is a homebrew magic item only usable in Kaedyn’s Quest. Upon conclusion, if it remains left over, it will automatically become vendor trash




This post says there were three of them. 

This post puts them in Damaris' Handy Haversack (claimed from dead party members). Which is good, since Ru doesn't have his backpack with him. 

If I've got all that right, Damaris should be able to retrieve a flask (move action) and apply it to both Ru's weapons (stadard action to use flask; coats two lights weapons) this round. Ru won't be able to attack this round, but next round he should be pretty nicely set up.

* If Damaris goes along with Ru's suggestion, he'll use a move action to get to her, and his standard action to Studied Target the winged woman (Damaris is using her actions to coat the weapons).

* If Damaris goes another route, Ru will move and attack instead. 

I'm HOLDING Ru's actions for now, though, since it all depends on Damaris.[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15) 
*HP:* 40/62

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +9 (+11 Studied Target(s), +12 Traps) 
*Sense Motive*: +5 (+7 Studied Target(s)) 
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 20  *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +4
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects, +3 Ref vs. traps)

*Wakizashi:* +10/+5, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +8/+8/+3/+3, 1d6
*Nunchaku:* +6/+1, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +6/+1, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Studied Target (move action or with sneak attack success, up to 2 targets), -2/+4 Power Attack

*Conditions:*Ioun Stone illumination, Bardic Performance (+2 attack / damage)


*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 39/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 16, 2014)

[sblock=Tactics] Seems good enough. Does the rest agree?  Whether the effect works on her or not, that will give us the definitive cue to make a last stand or GTFO. The horses were ready outside. [/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 16, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]
Good that you remembered.  Go for it!  Action economy here probably favors using the oil -- This thing is not going down easily, and an action to power up might be a very good idea.

[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 16, 2014)

Damaris grins at Ru and quickly looks for one of the oils on the Handy Harversack to apply to his weapons. "The showtime is almost over, guys. Let's make this worth it" she also warns the rest about her bardsong. 

[sblock]
Free: Inspire Courage 2/13
Move: Retrieve Oil from Handy Harvesack
Standard: Apply to Ru's weapons
[/sblock]


[sblock= Ministats]
Damaris - Bard lvl 6
HP 39/47
Init +4
AC 20 | Touch 15 | FF 16
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+3 | R+10 | W+5


Perception +8 | Sense Motive 11* (Vers. Perform.) | Bluff 11* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +11 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +9 (1d6)
Longsword +6 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +8 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 2/14 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 1/5 day. lvl2 Invisibility, Silence, Pyrotechnics, Glitter Dust 2/4 day
Spell-like ability: Message 0/day.

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike

Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Normal Arrows (9).[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 16, 2014)

Ru slides sideways as Damaris pulls out the oil. He lines up his twin blades one beside the other as his brows cross and he sizes up the new player. 

When Damaris finishes, Ru spins the blades in each hand and gives the winged woman a cold smile.

"Ready to dance, dearie?"

[sblock=ooc]Move: to K58 so Damaris can reach the blades. K59 if he has to. I'm not certain if the door is blocking her. 

Standard: as Move, study winged woman, making her a Studied Target.[/sblock]


[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15) 
*HP:* 40/62

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +9 (+11 Studied Target(s), +12 Traps) 
*Sense Motive*: +5 (+7 Studied Target(s)) 
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 20  *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +4
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects, +3 Ref vs. traps)

*Wakizashi:* +10/+5, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +8/+8/+3/+3, 1d6
*Nunchaku:* +6/+1, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +6/+1, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Studied Target (move action or with sneak attack success, up to 2 targets), -2/+4 Power Attack

*Conditions:*Ioun Stone illumination, Bardic Performance (+2 attack / damage), Studied Target (winged woman. +2 attack / damage & var skills), Demonbane oil (Wakazashi x2, +2 Enhancement, +2d6 damage). 


*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 39/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 17, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:52 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_

Damaris recognized the winged woman for a half-fiend. Such creatures were outsiders and had additional resistances, including resistance to spells.





The dragon took a bite at Rhas while the dwarf was focused on shooting his mistress. The teeth bit into his shoulder and threw off the crossbowman's aim. He doggedly pursued the dwarf and was a flurry of swiping claws and gnashing teeth. The badly wounded dwarf twisted and blocked, evading everything.






The half-fiend charged at the dwarven brawler who had just killed the last of her githyanki minions. "For that you shall pay!"

She narrowly missed impaling Umthrin's face with the ranseur, but it still grazed his scalp.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 4 – Everyone is up





[sblock=Combat Information]For AoO Drg hit Rhas 9 dmg (3 were cold)
Drg Full Attack on Rhas missed
HF Charged and hit Umthirn 14 dmg, critial unconfirmed

*Initiative:*
You Guys
Bad Guys

Tactical Map:
1. The boulders in Q59/60 & R59/60 are difficult terrain
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall





Party Status:

```
Ru:        40/62 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   38/47 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      14/66 HP remaining; 9 dmg
Umthirn:   30/62 HP remaining; 14 dmg
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Studied Target 1/2
  Damaris: Bard Perf 12/14; Spells 1st 2/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 5/6
Conditions in effect: Message, Mage Armor (Umthirn), Demon's Bane (Ru), Studied Target (HF)
```
*Enemy Status:*

```
T4  [AC0]: -11/21hp; dying
G1  [AC0]: -3/18hp; dying
G2  [AC0]: dead
G3  [AC0]: -5/18hp; dying
G4  [AC0]: dead
G5  [AC0]: dead
D   [AC29, Touch 13, CMD20]: 34/34hp
HF  [AC24 (22 from charging), Touch 16, CMD24, SR?]: ??/??hp; Charged
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]Glad someone remembered the custom magic item. That is the big equalizer for this battle and you should use it.

If Damaris wants to retrieve all three vials of the oil in Move Action, she can. But she will need to drop the bow to have two hands to hold vials in one, apply in the other. That might help with your economy of actions.

Btw, I neglected to subtract the 12 damage Rhas took from the dragon in the previous round. He was at 23 hp remaining. Now he is at 14.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 17, 2014)

"Lass, I'll take some of that," says Umthirn,.  His tone is light, but his teeth are gritted and his eyes slide to the red-haired dwarf across the room.

[sblock=ooc]
PM, am I right in thinking that if Umthirn stands where he is, Damaris can step up and apply the oil as her action?  Does Umthirn need to use an action if she applies the oil for him?

I'm thinking it would be worth soaking an AoO to get that oil on.  Then he can take a 5' step and do a flurry of blows with both the oil and the bardsong in effect, throwing in his last Stunning Fist in hopes of setting Ru up for a Sneak Attack and getting her to drop that ranseur.

PM, what is it with you and half-fiends with reach weapons?  Or might this be the same one? 
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 17, 2014)

*Ru Brike, human slayer*

"Prickly, I think you need an audience with Princess," Ru calls to Rhas as he slips around behind Umthirn. "Your cousin and I can dance by ourselves for a bit."

The swarthy southerner weaves in an attempt to dodge past the ranseur, but isn't quite as agile as he likes to think. He ignores the vengeful polearm, though, focusing his own strike, and opens a gash in the winged woman's side.

[sblock=ooc]Move: K57, J56, then Acrobatics to get to I56

Acrobatics to avoid AoO (1d20+13=23)

D'oh! 1 short of making it. Ru's opened to an AoO.

Attack: 

Attack with Bardsong, ST, Bane; Damage with Bardsong, ST, Bane bonus; Bane damage (1d20+16=31, 1d6+6=12, 2d6=8)

note: the normal Bane property provides a +2 Enhancement bonus to a weapon, which applies to both attacks and damage. I added that into the base damage of the roll, but can take it out if it was your intent to provide a more limited bane enhancement. I wasn't 100% clear when I went back and re-read the description.

If I've got all the damage bumps right, hit for 20 damage. If I have that enhancement bonus wrong, it's 18.[/sblock]



[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15) 
*HP:* 40/62

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +9 (+11 Studied Target(s), +12 Traps) 
*Sense Motive*: +5 (+7 Studied Target(s)) 
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 20  *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +4
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects, +3 Ref vs. traps)

*Wakizashi:* +10/+5, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +8/+8/+3/+3, 1d6
*Nunchaku:* +6/+1, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +6/+1, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Studied Target (move action or with sneak attack success, up to 2 targets), -2/+4 Power Attack

*Conditions:*Ioun Stone illumination, Bardic Performance (+2 attack / damage), Studied Target (winged woman. +2 attack / damage & var skills), Demonbane oil (Wakazashi x2, +2 Enhancement, +2d6 damage). 


*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 39/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 17, 2014)

[sblock=actions] I actually wasn't expecting her to be here. Otherwise we might have used them on the previous room. lol

Damaris will drop the bow now and takes a 5ft-step towards Umthrim in K58. 
Get the two vials and apply one. 
She keeps going with her Bardic performance +2 this round. REMEMBER! The next round is the last one guys! 

[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 17, 2014)

Rhas steps back, trying to fend off the beast's attacks with his crossbow.  "If you could hurry it along, I'd bloody well appreciate it!"

[sblock=OOC]Step to F62, full defense for +4 AC.  

[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes*

AC: 19+4 (13+2 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 14/66
CMB: +8 CMD: 22 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +4
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+12/+7 or +10/+10/+5, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+8, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 0/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+12/+7 or +10/+10/+5, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: Bardsong +2/+2, Full Defense
Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 19, 2014)

[sblock=GM Note]







mfloyd3 said:


> PM, am I right in thinking that if Umthirn stands where he is, Damaris can step up and apply the oil as her action?  Does Umthirn need to use an action if she applies the oil for him?
> 
> PM, what is it with you and half-fiends with reach weapons?  Or might this be the same one?



Yes, if Damaris uses her Standard Action to apply the oil, then Umthrin can receive the oil without using any actions.

This is actually the EXACT same half-fiend that got away from the previous adventure. This is a follow-on to The Sword and the Fallen Angel. This is the Fallen Angel, but I don't think she is getting away this time. 



jkason said:


> note: the normal Bane property provides a +2 Enhancement bonus to a weapon, which applies to both attacks and damage. I added that into the base damage of the roll, but can take it out if it was your intent to provide a more limited bane enhancement. I wasn't 100% clear when I went back and re-read the description.
> 
> If I've got all the damage bumps right, hit for 20 damage. If I have that enhancement bonus wrong, it's 18.



Yeah, it is completely custom item that was stated as +2 Att, +2d6 dmg (not +2d6+2 damage).
18 is the correct total. [/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 19, 2014)

Umthirn accepts Damaris' ministrations with the air of one eager to get to business.  "Thank 'ye, lass," is all he offers.

The dwarf turns to the winged woman, and stands uncharacteristically still for a moment.  Far from his normally joyous battle rage, his features are stone and his eyes as cold as glacial ice.

"It ends, monster," is all he says.

He steps up to her in a single fluid move and suddenly his hands flash out with inhuman precision.

[sblock=ooc]
Swift action:  Studied opponent - Attempting to obtain a +2 bonus against half-fiend, and bypass her DR (which I'm guessing she has)
Studied opponent (1d20+9=21)

OK, so if HF has a CR of 11 or less he gets +2 to each attack and bypasses DR.  I'm leaving this off the rolls - I'll let you add it in if it applies.

5' step to I57
Flurry of Blows - Stunning Fist is applied to first punch

To-hit:  +2 for Bard Song, +2 for oil, NOT INCLUDING +2 for Studied Opp, if it worked
Dmg:  +2 for Bard Song, +2d6 for oil

First 2 FoB (apply Stunning Fist to first) (1d20+12=27, 1d8+3d6+7=26, 1d20+12=13, 1d8+3d6+7=18)

third FoB (1d20+7=17, 1d8+3d6+7=25)

So, by my count, 24 damage to the Fiend and she has to roll to avoid the Stunning Fist.

[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 21 (Touch 17, Flatfooted 17) (*mage armor in effect*) 
HP: 62/62

Initiative: +4 Movement: 40'
Perception: +12 Sense Motive: +12 Acrobatics: +11 ( +6 with jump checks)
CMB: +9 (11 w/ Grapple) CMD: 24 (26 vs Grapple/28 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +8&% Reflex: +8&* Will: +9&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 17) 5/6
Exploit Weakness against Target D20+9 (DC 10+CR):  
Bonus To hit Active: +2 to hit / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +8 1d8+5+1d6 or +8/+8/+3 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6


[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 21, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:52 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_





The dragon continued to pursue the elusive dwarf to attempt to finish him off. Unfortunately for him the task proved to be harder than it was before as the stocky crossbowman twisted and turned to avoid and block the snapping jaws and slashing claws.






The winged fiend was disconcerted about the sudden turn of events with whatever potion that the woman had used to aid the brawler and human. She backed up and shifted the ranseur to her left hand, favoring the buckler for added defense. She was fast and started clucking sharp balded chakram from her belt and flinging them at the human. One managed to cut a shallow gash along Ru's side.

She snarled in frustration as she and her pet were not able to even the odds... yet.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 5 – Everyone is up





[sblock=Combat Information]For AoO on Ru, missed
HF saved versus stunning fist
Drg Full Attack on Rhas missed
HF 5ft stepped, quick draw/rapid shot chakrams at Ru, 1 hit for 18 dmg

*Initiative:*
You Guys
Bad Guys

Tactical Map:
1. The boulders in Q59/60 & R59/60 are difficult terrain
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall





Party Status:

```
Ru:        22/62 HP remaining; 18 dmg
Damaris:   38/47 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      14/66 HP remaining; 
Umthirn:   30/62 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Studied Target 1/2
  Damaris: Bard Perf 13/14; Spells 1st 2/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 6/6
Conditions in effect: Message, Mage Armor (Umthirn), Demon's Bane (Ru, Umthirn), Studied Target (HF)
```
*Enemy Status:*

```
T4  [AC0]: -12/21hp; dying
G1  [AC0]: -4/18hp; dying
G2  [AC0]: dead
G3  [AC0]: -6/18hp; dying
G4  [AC0]: dead
G5  [AC0]: dead
D   [AC29, Touch 13, CMD20]: 34/34hp
HF  [AC26, Touch 16, CMD24, SR?]: 21/63hp;
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 21, 2014)

Stonefaced, Umthirn pushes under the fiend's guard yet again, fists pounding a relentless tattoo on her armored form.

[sblock=OOC]
5'step to I58
Swift:  Studied Opponent
Studied Opponent (1d20+9=24)

Full Attack:  Flurry of Blows

To-hit: +2 for Bard Song, +2 for oil, NOT INCLUDING +2 for Studied Opp, if it worked
Dmg: +2 for Bard Song, +2d6 for oil

First 2 FoB (not incl. +2 for Studied Opp) (1d20+12=13, 1d8+3d6+7=20, 1d20+12=21, 1d8+3d6+7=23)

Third FoB (1d20+7=23, 1d8+3d6+7=24)

Urk.  3 misses, even with Studied Opponent.


[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]

Umthirn 
AC: 21 (Touch 17, Flatfooted 17) (*mage armor in effect*) 
HP: 62/62

Initiative: +4 Movement: 40'
Perception: +12 Sense Motive: +12 Acrobatics: +11 ( +6 with jump checks)
CMB: +9 (11 w/ Grapple) CMD: 24 (26 vs Grapple/28 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +8&% Reflex: +8&* Will: +9&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 17) 5/6
Exploit Weakness against Target D20+9 (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): 
Bonus To hit Active: +2 to hit / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +8 1d8+5+1d6 or +8/+8/+3 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 21, 2014)

*Ru Brike, human slayer*

Ru yelps in pain as the thrown weapon hurts him, but follows Umthirn's lead, sliding in to slash wildly at the winged woman. Her defense and the pain in his side, however, end up making most of his bladework for show, as their edge only finds her flesh a single time. 

"If you can't maintain the ditty anymore, Princess," Ru says, "We could probably use patching up. Prickly first, since he's stuck all alone with fido?" Ru suggests, nodding to where Rhas is dodging dragon bites. "Though you may want to keep your transparent trick handy if these folks decide you make a good target. Not seeing where you're healing ought to really piss them off."

[sblock=ooc]5' step to H57

Full attack with Improved Two Weapon Fighting:

TWF primary attack v HF w/ ST, Bard, Demonbane;damage w/ ST & Bard; Demonbane damage; TWF iterative attack v HF w/ ST, Bard, Demonbane;damage w/ ST & Bard; Demonbane damage; TWF offhand primary v HF w/ ST, Bard, Demonbane;damage w/ ST & Bard; Demonbane damage; TWF offhand iterative v HF w/ ST, Bard, Demonbane;damage w/ ST & Bard; Demonbane damage (1d20+14=16, 1d6+4=7, 2d6=10, 1d20+9=26, 1d6+4=7, 2d6=4, 1d20+14=15, 1d6+4=9, 2d6=10, 1d20+9=17, 1d6+4=6, 2d6=5)

That is ... spectacularly unimpressive. Yeesh. 	1 hit out of four. 11 damage. Ugh. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15) 
*HP:* 22/62

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +9 (+11 Studied Target(s), +12 Traps) 
*Sense Motive*: +5 (+7 Studied Target(s)) 
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 20  *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +4
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects, +3 Ref vs. traps)

*Wakizashi:* +10/+5, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +8/+8/+3/+3, 1d6
*Nunchaku:* +6/+1, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +6/+1, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Studied Target (move action or with sneak attack success, up to 2 targets), -2/+4 Power Attack

*Conditions:*Ioun Stone illumination, Bardic Performance (+2 attack / damage), Studied Target (winged woman. +2 attack / damage & var skills), Demonbane oil (Wakazashi x2, +2 Attack, +2d6 damage). 


*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 39/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 21, 2014)

Rhas continues to back away, harried by the dragon creature.  "Mayhap you didn't hear me about the hurrying it along!"  He desperately parries another attack with the crossbow.

[sblock=OOC]Step to G63, full defense for +4 AC.  

[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes*

AC: 19+4 (13+2 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 14/66
CMB: +8 CMD: 22 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +4
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+12/+7 or +10/+10/+5, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+8, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 0/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+12/+7 or +10/+10/+5, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: Bardsong +2/+2, Full Defense
Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 21, 2014)

Damaris will move to Ru and heal him as best as she can. "Hang in there Rhas!" she warns the dwarf. The bard grits her teeth as she finish her last song. 


[sblock]
Free Inspire Courage +2 (last one!)
Move to I57
CLW on Ru 1d8+1=7

EDIT: GAH! D: I can't reach Rhas right now. Can I??  Please let me know!  I'm at work and cant really check.

If any, I still have my sword, I can try to help you flank her next round.  Letting you know, Damaris also has 2 Alchemist Fire and 2 Acid Flasks. If the lady steps back, Damaris can try to hit her without splashing you guys. Do we have her Touch AC?

[/sblock]


[sblock= Ministats]
Damaris - Bard lvl 6
HP 39/47
Init +4
AC 20 | Touch 15 | FF 16
CMB+5 | CMD 19
Saves: F+3 | R+10 | W+5


Perception +8 | Sense Motive 11* (Vers. Perform.) | Bluff 11* (Ver.Per) (+1 vs Males)
Diplomacy +11 (+1 vs males)


Masterwork Shortbow +9 (1d6)
Longsword +6 (1d8+3) (Two-handed)
Sling +8 (1d4+2)


Bardic Performance: 0/14 day


Cantrips: Dancing Lights, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Ghost Sound, Jolt, Mending, Mage Hand
Spells: Lvl1 Grease, Sleep, Timely Inspiration, Silent Image 1/5 day. lvl2 Invisibility, Silence, Pyrotechnics, Glitter Dust 2/4 day
Spell-like ability: Message 0/day.

Combat Feats: Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Arcane Strike

Consumables: Acid Flask(2/2), Alchemist Fire (2/2), Holy Water (2/2), Oil (2/2), Perfume, Firework Paper Candle (2), Vermin Repellent, Normal Arrows (9).[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 24, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:52 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_





The dragon doggedly (or dragonly?) stepped after the dwarven crossbowman and snarled, *"Ya ran outa ssspace, heh heh."*





The winged fiend took another light wound and stepped back away from the human and dwarven brawler. Then she made some arcane gestures and vanished from sight.

Damaris's inspiration expires, her words no longer having that bolstering effect.









*OOC:*


Combat: Round 6 – Everyone is up





[sblock=Combat Information]Drg Full Attack on Rhas, hit 7 dmg
HF 5ft stepped, cast spell and vanished (Spellcraft ID DC14)

*Initiative:*
You Guys
Bad Guys

Tactical Map:
1. The boulders in Q59/60 & R59/60 are difficult terrain
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall





Party Status:

```
Ru:        29/62 HP remaining; 7 healed
Damaris:   38/47 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      14/66 HP remaining; 
Umthirn:   30/62 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Studied Target 1/2
  Damaris: Bard Perf 14/14; Spells 1st 3/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 6/6
Conditions in effect: Message, Mage Armor (Umthirn), Demon's Bane (Ru, Umthirn), Studied Target (HF)
```
*Enemy Status:*

```
T4  [AC0]: -13/21hp; dying
G1  [AC0]: -5/18hp; dying
G2  [AC0]: dead
G3  [AC0]: -7/18hp; dying
G4  [AC0]: dead
G5  [AC0]: dead
D   [AC29, Touch 13, CMD20]: 34/34hp
HF  [AC26, Touch 16, CMD24, SR?]: 10/63hp; Invisible (50% miss for concealment)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 24, 2014)

Umthirn looks at the empty space before them.  
"Damn and blast!" he exclaims.  "Lady, can ye do anything about this bloody magic!?" he demands.

[sblock=tactics]
I believe Damaris has a glitterdust spell, no?  Try and tag a line between where she was standing and the door.  If she's gone invisible, she's probably making a break for it.
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 24, 2014)

*Ru Brike, human slayer.*

"Thanks much, Princess," Ru says of the healing. As the half-field steps away and vanishes, Ru actually smirks. 

"She had to slow herself down to keep from eating steel when she cast, Princess," Ru says, pointing with one of his swords. "And she did us the favor of getting nice and close to her pet. What say you give 'em both a nice blanket of shiny while you're at it?"

[sblock=ooc/tactics]The half-fiend had to move with a 5' step in order to avoid AoO, which means she can't use her move action to move any further this round after casting. I think she's still right where she disappeared.

Bonus: that also happens to put her AND the dragon in an area that I believe can be covered by Glitterdust without hitting any allies (targeting the intersection of F& G 60 & 61 should cover out to 59 on the left and 62 on the right). One or both might save, but if you're hitting the half-fiend for visibility, it doesn't burn any more spell power to include the dragon just in case it manages to blind the thing. And Glitterdust isn't subject to SR.  

Ru's going to delay until Damaris acts, then, since it's likely to matter. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15) 
*HP:* 29/62

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +9 (+11 Studied Target(s), +12 Traps) 
*Sense Motive*: +5 (+7 Studied Target(s)) 
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 20  *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +4
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects, +3 Ref vs. traps)

*Wakizashi:* +10/+5, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +8/+8/+3/+3, 1d6
*Nunchaku:* +6/+1, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +6/+1, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Studied Target (move action or with sneak attack success, up to 2 targets), -2/+4 Power Attack

*Conditions:*Ioun Stone illumination, Bardic Performance (+2 attack / damage), Studied Target (winged woman. +2 attack / damage & var skills), Demonbane oil (Wakazashi x2, +2 Attack, +2d6 damage). 


*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 39/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 24, 2014)

"Oh no, you wont! _Shine bright like a diamond!_" Damaris shouts angrily and casts glitterdust trying to get her in her last known location and also affecting the dragon. "Don't you like it, Honey!?" she taunts the winged woman with a smile. 


[sblock] Spellcraft 1d20+10=29 to make sure she casted invisibility. 
Standard: Glitterdust where she can hit both of them.
Move: Move to K59 to block her way out.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 25, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Requesting update before action.[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 25, 2014)

The glitterdust coated the invisible winged woman and the dragon.  Neither appear to be blinded though.

[sblock=GM Update]Both Saved.





[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 25, 2014)

[sblock] There you go. YAY!!   Damaris can still take a beating. Do you want her to engange her in some way? I don't think I can grapple her but maybe I can try flank her for you guys? Does Rhas wants to risk shooting her? We are so close!! D: [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 25, 2014)

[sblock=OOC]Rhas will hold off until the situation is desperate, because there's a good chance he's going down if he shoots.  Better to have Ru and Umthirn attack first.[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 26, 2014)

Umthirn pushes in for the kill, knowing it might be his cousin's last chance.  But his blows ricochet harmlessly off the fiends armor.

[sblock=ooc]
Tactics-wise, it would be nice to set up a flank, but that means either Umthirn or Ru lose their ability to make a full attack.  With both of them making full attacks, there's a high likelihood of taking her down in one shot, even with that high AC.  Umthirn is going for it.

Swift:  Rolling on Exploit Weakness

Exploit Weakness (1d20+9=17)

5' step to G59
Full attack HF

Rolls do not include Exploit Weakness, if it hit:

First 2 Flurry of Blows (1d20+10=19, 1d8+3d6+5=29, 1d20+10=24, 1d8+3d6+5=23)

Final Flurry attk:

Third FoB (1d20+5=7, 1d8+3d6+5=17)

No dice, so to speak.  Ru, it's all on you!

[sblock]

[sblock=stats]
Umthirn 
AC: 21 (Touch 17, Flatfooted 17) (*mage armor in effect*) 
HP: 62/62

Initiative: +4 Movement: 40'
Perception: +12 Sense Motive: +12 Acrobatics: +11 ( +6 with jump checks)
CMB: +9 (11 w/ Grapple) CMD: 24 (26 vs Grapple/28 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +8&% Reflex: +8&* Will: +9&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 17) 5/6
Exploit Weakness against Target D20+9 (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): 
Bonus To hit Active: +2 to hit / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +8 1d8+5+1d6 or +8/+8/+3 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 27, 2014)

*Ru Brike, human slayer*






"There's a pretty girl," Ru says as the fiend becomes a vialble target again. He slides in next to Umthirn, his blades flashing. While the glittering form of the winged woman dodges ably, Ru finally catches her, opening her belly with one slash from the flying blades. The glitter-covered woman slumps. 

"Here, puppy," he calls to the dragon. "You've been naughty, and we really need to teach you how to behave."

[sblock=ooc]

5' step to G58

Full attack:

Primary TWF attack w/ Studied & demonbane; damage w/ studied; demonbane damage; Iterative TWF w/ Studied & demonbane; damage w/ studied; demonbane damage;Offhand primary TWF attack w/ Studied & demonbane; damage w/ studied; demonbane damage; Offhand Iterative ITWF w/ Studied & demonbane; damage w/ studied; demonbane damage (1d20+12=14, 1d6+2=7, 2d6=6, 1d20+7=11, 1d6+2=4, 2d6=5, 1d20+12=31, 1d6+2=5, 2d6=11, 1d20+7=10, 1d6+2=7, 2d6=5)

One hit, crit threat

1d20+12;1d6+2

crit confirm; crit damage (1d20+12=26, 1d6+2=5)

Confirmed. 21 damage. Horned lady goes down. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15) 
*HP:* 22/62

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +9 (+11 Studied Target(s), +12 Traps) 
*Sense Motive*: +5 (+7 Studied Target(s)) 
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 20  *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +4
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects, +3 Ref vs. traps)

*Wakizashi:* +10/+5, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +8/+8/+3/+3, 1d6
*Nunchaku:* +6/+1, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +6/+1, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Studied Target (move action or with sneak attack success, up to 2 targets), -2/+4 Power Attack

*Conditions:*Ioun Stone illumination, Studied Target (winged woman. +2 attack / damage & var skills), Demonbane oil (Wakazashi x2, +2 Attack, +2d6 damage). 


*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 39/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 27, 2014)

[sblock=Reaction] She's dead! 





[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 28, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:53 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_








The cut opened up  the half-fiend's entrails, at least that was what the awful smell appeared to be after Ru cut deep. But she was still invisible. The glitter covered shape collapsed and stopped moving.

The dragon snarled and screamed in anger, *"NOOOOOooooo...."* It faded out of existence and was gone.

The battle was over, the githyanki dead and the winged woman's broken body was taking it last ragged breath from what Umthirn and Ru could hear.









*OOC:*


Combat: Over





[sblock=Combat Information]Half-fiend dropped
Eidolon disappeared
Everyone Awarded 2250XP each

Tactical Map:
1. The boulders in Q59/60 & R59/60 are difficult terrain
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall





Party Status:

```
Ru:        29/62 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   38/47 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      14/66 HP remaining; 
Umthirn:   30/62 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Studied Target 1/2
  Damaris: Bard Perf 14/14; Spells 1st 3/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 6/6
Conditions in effect: Message, Mage Armor (Umthirn), Demon's Bane (Ru, Umthirn), Studied Target (HF)
```
[/sblock]        *GM:*  Umthirn, Rhas, and Damaris all leveled up on 28 Oct. 1st post contains the current XP totals. M3, don't bother leveling Umthirn, it will not be necessary.


----------



## jkason (Oct 28, 2014)

Ru gave an overacted wave goodbye as the dragon faded from view. "Have fun in hell. Don't send us letters!" he called out.

The southerner surveyed the scene, then, tense for a moment until it became clear there were no further threats incoming. Then he sighed and relaxed.

"Well, that went much better than last time, eh, Princess?" he asks Damaris with a wink. Then he nods his head in Rhas's direction. 

"Hopefully, her royal wingedness was the last nasty we'll have to deal with, but just in case, I think Prickly may need a little patching up,"  he says. To the dwarf himself he adds, "Sorry you had to play fetch with the doggie so long. His lady was tougher than she looked."


----------



## soulnova (Oct 28, 2014)

"Keep an eye on that" Damaris warned them about the body of the winged lady as she ran over to Rhas to provide some basic healing "Sorry for taking too long".  She will use his CLW wand. "That should patch you up a little"


[sblock=OOC]CLW wand 1d8+1=8

More if wanted: 1d8+1=4[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Oct 28, 2014)

"Well struck!" Umthirn offers Ru.  He turns and gives a nod to Rhas, seeing Damaris has already moved to tend to his wounds.  He looks away, perhaps embarrassed by the concern for his cousin that he showed in the fight.

"Let's see what's over there," he mutters, making his way to the far door.

[sblock=ooc] 
Walking to C55 to see what's in the next room.
[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Oct 28, 2014)

Rhas sits down heavily.  "Aye ... you go do that.  I'm just ... I'll just stay hear and ... catch my breath ... and bleed for a little while.  Oof." 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes*

AC: 19+4 (13+2 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 14/66
CMB: +8 CMD: 22 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +4
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+12/+7 or +10/+10/+5, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+8, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 0/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+12/+7 or +10/+10/+5, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: None
Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 28, 2014)

"Is she still... 'alive'?" Damaris calls back to Ru. "I still hear something there. Shouldn't we make sure she's dead...? I really don't think we can make it back with a prisoner, specially one as lovely as she is" she tries to remember if Kaedyn asked anything in special about the winged woman in the first place. It's been what it feels like ages since they left Venza. So much has happened that she can barely remember... she had almost forgotten about the demonbane vials!


----------



## Systole (Oct 28, 2014)

"I can take care o' that from here, lass," Rhas says.  He fires a final volley of bolts into the woman's chest.  "Always double-tap.  Me honored father taught me that, almost as soon as I could shoot."

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes*

AC: 19 (13 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 25/77
CMB: +9 CMD: 22 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +4
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+14/+9 or +12/+12/+7, 1d10+9, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+9, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +15
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 0/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+14/+9 or +12/+12/+7, 1d10+9, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: None
Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 29, 2014)

"Zombie hunter I kept company with had much the same philosophy," Ru says with a thankful nod to Rhas. "Always good advice.

Speaking of, let's make sure the rest of our little friends aren't on the mend," Ru says. While Umthirn moves to look into the room, Ru makes a quick sweep of the enemies. 

"Also, we can look for goodies this way," he adds. And, indeed, he begins to loot each body once he's assured himself they are only bodies now. If he finds any of them are still alive, he first asks the others, "Do we want one for questioning?" before making sure they're well and truly dead.

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15) 
*HP:* 22/62

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +9 (+11 Studied Target(s), +12 Traps) 
*Sense Motive*: +5 (+7 Studied Target(s)) 
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 20  *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +4
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects, +3 Ref vs. traps)

*Wakizashi:* +10/+5, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +8/+8/+3/+3, 1d6
*Nunchaku:* +6/+1, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +6/+1, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Studied Target (move action or with sneak attack success, up to 2 targets), -2/+4 Power Attack

*Conditions:*Ioun Stone illumination, Studied Target (winged woman. +2 attack / damage & var skills), Demonbane oil (Wakazashi x2, +2 Attack, +2d6 damage). 


*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 39/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 29, 2014)

"I do see your point, Ru. Getting one of the tieflings back to Kaedyn might be alright for questioning, but I really don't want to take our chances if the guy manages to escape. They are resourceful and sneaky after all." Damaris goes back to pick up her dropped bow at the door and moves to check the rest of the room once Ru has finished with the other minions.

She's interested on checking the room where the winged woman came from.


----------



## perrinmiller (Oct 30, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:53 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_





Upon her death the invisibility spell wore off and the winged woman's corpse lay crumbled and battered on the stone floor. She was clearly dead.

Ru's examined the githyanki and the tiefling, finding they had expired as well.

Umthirn looked into the room the half-fiend had come from. There was a bedroll and a fur blanket that she probably used to sleep on. On the floor near the opposite wall was a wooden box about 2 feet long, a foot wide and foot tall. There were carved runes in the wood. It had a brass clasp keeping the lid closed.

[sblock=Combat Information]2 charges of wand used

Tactical Map:
1. The boulders in Q59/60 & R59/60 are difficult terrain
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall





Party Status:

```
Ru:        29/62 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   38/47 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      26/66 HP remaining; 
Umthirn:   30/62 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Studied Target 2/2
  Damaris: Bard Perf 14/14; Spells 1st 3/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 6/6
Conditions in effect: Message, Mage Armor (Umthirn), Demon's Bane (Ru, Umthirn)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Oct 30, 2014)

Damaris casts Detect Magic and looks at the first door to her left. "Ru... can you see if this one is trapped? We still need to be careful about that"

[sblock]Casts Detect Magic and approaches J55[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Oct 30, 2014)

*Ru Brike, human slayer*







Ru looks up from looting bodies and nods.

"Sure thing, Princess," he says, moving to the newly-discovered box. "Now, look at you, pretty pretty. Suppose this is Larshiel's gizmo?" he asks, giving the box a cursory glance. 

Then Ru shakes off his fascination and gives the box a proper going over.

[sblock=ooc]Perception (trapfinding) (1d20+12=17)

Enh. Let's go ahead and take 20 on this. Active Perception is a move action, so one minute to make sure this thing doesn't go kerplooey seems reasonable. +12 vs traps, so that's a 32 for rebuilt Ru. [/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15) 
*HP:* 22/62

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +9 (+11 Studied Target(s), +12 Traps) 
*Sense Motive*: +5 (+7 Studied Target(s)) 
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 20  *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +4
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects, +3 Ref vs. traps)

*Wakizashi:* +10/+5, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +8/+8/+3/+3, 1d6
*Nunchaku:* +6/+1, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +6/+1, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Studied Target (move action or with sneak attack success, up to 2 targets), -2/+4 Power Attack

*Conditions:*Ioun Stone illumination, Studied Target (winged woman. +2 attack / damage & var skills), Demonbane oil (Wakazashi x2, +2 Attack, +2d6 damage). 


*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 39/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 1, 2014)

Seeing Ru begin to work on the box, Umthirn begins to check the other doors.

[sblock=ooc]
Umthirn cautiously checks the other doors.  He is wary of traps, but has no special skills.  Do you need some rolls?  You can make them yourself if you prefer.

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 1, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:55 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_

Ru was finding a collection of regular weapons and armor, but also some nicer things on the githyanki woman and the winged half-fiend. The minions all had some coins in their pockets too, but the leader had her wealth in some jewelry.

Damaris did not detect any magical auras on the door, and Umthirn did not notice any traps on them either. The opened away from him and he did not even think they were locked.

Ru determined that the ornate box was not trapped and incapable of being locked.

[sblock=Combat Information] 
Tactical Map:
1. The boulders in Q59/60 & R59/60 are difficult terrain
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall





Party Status:

```
Ru:        29/62 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   38/47 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      26/66 HP remaining; 
Umthirn:   30/62 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Studied Target 2/2
  Damaris: Bard Perf 14/14; Spells 1st 3/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 6/6
Conditions in effect: Message, Mage Armor (Umthirn), Demon's Bane (Ru, Umthirn)
```
[/sblock] [sblock=Treasure]- 1 Chain shirt (100gp), 1 short swords (10gp), 1 Lt Crossbow1 & 20 bolts (37gp), 2 daggers (4gp), 4gp
- 4x Mwk Greatsword (1400gp), 4x Breastplates (800gp), 12 Chakrams (12gp), 20gp
- 1x Mwk Breastplate (350gp), Mwk Morningstar (308gp), Mwk Darkwood Light Shield (203Gp), 5 x Javelins (5gp), Spell Component Pouch (5gp), 9gp
 - Acid Flask (10gp), Ring (??gp), 1x Mithral Shirt (1100gp), 1x Mithral Buckler (1005gp), 1x Mwk Ransuer (310gp), Gold Armband (300gp), Spell Component Pouch (5gp)  [/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 1, 2014)

Satisfied with his cursory investigation of the doors, Umthirn sets about opening them.

[sblock=ooc]
Umthirn will open the door at F54 first, and then the one at J54.  We can speed things along a bit if you like -- Assume he's making Perception checks for traps on chests and boxes, but not being cautious beyond that.


[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Nov 1, 2014)

Damaris will step back and allow Umthrim to open the door. She will ready her bow in case something jumps out. 

[sblock=OOC] Alright, I'm waiting for Damaris' level up approval. :3 She has surpassed her older sister. I'm in surprised!!

I also updated their ages. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 3, 2014)

Satisfied that nothing was going to explode in his face -- or, at least, that anything that was going to explode was beyond his abilities to perceive, Ru opened the box.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 5, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:55 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_

Umthirn opened the doors, each in turn.

The center room had some bedrolls, casually piled along the wall. It looked to be enough for about 8-10 people. There was also some well-used traveling gear, hardly worth trying to salvage for resale.

The room on the left contained two small chests, bolts of fine cloth, and a small pile of gleaming metal ingots piled against the
far wall. 

Ru opened the ornate box. Inside was a gleaming metal object, unlike anything he had ever seen before. There were script-like runes etched artfully into it. There appeared to be two handles on each side were a person would hold it like a serving platter.

[sblock=Combat Information] 
Tactical Map:
1. The boulders in Q59/60 & R59/60 are difficult terrain
2. Medium or Large bodies provide difficult terrain for medium creatures or smaller. Large Bodies can provide soft cover bonuses like low wall





Party Status:

```
Ru:        29/62 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   38/47 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      26/66 HP remaining; 
Umthirn:   30/62 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Studied Target 2/2
  Damaris: Bard Perf 14/14; Spells 1st 3/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 6/6
Conditions in effect: Message, Mage Armor (Umthirn), Demon's Bane (Ru, Umthirn)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 5, 2014)

Umthirn eyes the contents of the treasure room, clearly warmed to the cockles of his Dwarven heart.  "Rhas," he calls.  "Come have a look a' this!  It'll cure what ails ya."

"We should go get the bloody gnome and see if the chests are his," he adds belatedly.  "And Miss Damaris?  Perhaps you could check what gear these un's were carrying that's magical."  He gestures to the bodies of the deceased.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 5, 2014)

Damaris already had casted Detect Magic so she gives a look around to the 'treasure room' and then checks on the bodies. "My goodness! We should start pilling this stuff on the wagons, don't you think?" she chuckles quite happily as she goes about through the equipment.

[sblock]

Spellcraft 1d20+11=20 [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 5, 2014)

Ru gives a low whistle as he sees the odd, gleaming object. He closes the box again and carries it to the others.

"While you're using magic-eyes on things, I think this is probably worth taking a gander at, Princess." he says. 

At mention of their gnome ward, Ru smiles. "Yes. If the room's clear, might be time to bring the little guy back. I can run for him if need be."


----------



## Systole (Nov 5, 2014)

Rhas stands up and half-walks, half-staggers over to the room, where he echoes Ru's whistle.  "That ... is some righteous salvage.  Well worth a bit of scrappin' for.  Lets load up yon wagon and roll out.  If we put our backs into it, we can probably make it back to town afore nightfall, aye?" 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes*

AC: 19+4 (13+2 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 14/66
CMB: +8 CMD: 22 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +4
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+12/+7 or +10/+10/+5, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+8, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 0/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+12/+7 or +10/+10/+5, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: None
Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 7, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:56 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_

Looking over the items in the room, Damaris did not see any magical auras on any of it.

Turning around and looking at the piled equipment from the dead outsiders was another matter. The githyanki spell caster had a magical breastplate. The half-fiend had magical armor and buckler as well as the ring on her finger. Her ranseur was enchanted as well.

[sblock=Combat Information] 
Party Status:

```
Ru:        29/62 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   38/47 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      26/66 HP remaining; 
Umthirn:   30/62 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Studied Target 2/2
  Damaris: Bard Perf 14/14; Spells 1st 3/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 6/6
Conditions in effect: Message, Mage Armor (Umthirn), Demon's Bane (Ru, Umthirn)
```
[/sblock] [sblock=Updated Treasure]- 1 Chain shirt (100gp), 1 short swords (10gp), 1 Lt Crossbow1 & 20 bolts (37gp), 2 daggers (4gp), 4gp
- 4x Mwk Greatsword (1400gp), 4x Breastplates (800gp), 12 Chakrams (12gp), 20gp
- 1x *Magic* Breastplate (350+gp), Mwk Morningstar (308gp), Mwk Darkwood Light Shield (203Gp), 5 x Javelins (5gp), Spell Component Pouch (5gp), 9gp
 - Acid Flask (10gp), *Magic* Ring (??gp), 1x *Magic* Mithral Shirt (1100+gp), 1x *Magic* Mithral Buckler (1005+gp), 1x *Magic* Ransuer (310gp), Gold Armband (300gp), Spell Component Pouch (5gp)  [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 7, 2014)

Ru bites his lip. "Really? The doohickey isn't magic? Odd," he says as Damaris relays that the magical auras she finds don't include the strange item the southerner brought out from the back room. Then he shrugs. 

"I'm a bad one to explain religious artifacts, anyway, Bashu knows," Ru says. 

"Okay, let's everyone take what he or she can carry and we'll get this back to our cagey gnome. Maybe he'll recognize those chests."


----------



## Systole (Nov 7, 2014)

Rhas gives a look around for traps and false compartments, not really expecting anything.  When he's satisfied, he nods and begins hauling out the chests and various spoils of victory.  "We ought ask the gnome to come in and have a look.  See if there's anything we're missing.  And we ought to buirn the bodies.  Might also want to take some gnoll ears as proof." 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes*

AC: 19+4 (13+2 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 14/66
CMB: +8 CMD: 22 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +4
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+12/+7 or +10/+10/+5, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+8, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 0/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+12/+7 or +10/+10/+5, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: None
Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 7, 2014)

*GM:*  Sorry, I did not give results for the artifact as it was still in a closed box and soulnova did not specify checking it.


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 8, 2014)

"Aye," affirms Umthirn.  "Let's get the gnome.  I'll make him describe his chests 'afore we show 'em to him, so there's no funny business."

He looks around.  "But 'ave we got what we came for?  Ye said something about a way to chain demons.  Is tha' it?"  He adds, pointing to the odd plate.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 8, 2014)

"Let me have a look at that while you bring our little friend to check for his spices" Damaris will use the Detect Magic on the strange box and artifact and try to recall if this is anything like what they were tasked to find. 


[Sblock] Detect Magic + Loremaster Religion = 28 [/Sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 10, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:56 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_

Opening the box, Damaris took a look at the artifact with her mage sight. It gave off a strong aura, a mixture of abjuration, conjuration, and transformation. As far as she could remember there was no religious significance about such an object.

She did remember that Kaedyn had sent them to visit the elven wizard to retrieve something that might help their cause in combating the devil Varrantu and his minions. From the runes ornamenting the wood container, the artifact could have been in Larsheil’s possession. 

Rhas did not find any secret compartments or traps in the room with the stolen loot. 

[sblock=Combat Information] 
Party Status:

```
Ru:        29/62 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   38/47 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      26/66 HP remaining; 
Umthirn:   30/62 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Studied Target 2/2
  Damaris: Bard Perf 14/14; Spells 1st 3/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 6/6
Conditions in effect: Message, Mage Armor (Umthirn), Demon's Bane (Ru, Umthirn)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 10, 2014)

Umthirn nods to the others and makes his way back down the hall toward the Gnome.

[sblock=ooc]
Umthirn will get the gnome, get him to describe his chests, and then bring him back.  Any loot that is plausibly the gnome's, he will be allowed to claim.

Unless anyone wants to do a more specific investigation of what we've recovered, should we speed ahead at this point?  We should do a thorough search of the compound before leaving, looking to see if they might have hidden any other artifacts elsewhere.  Also, Umthirn would favor beheading one of the gnolls with the weird parasites to bring back to show Kaedyn (taking pains to make sure the parasite cannot crawl off and attach itself to anything else -- always double bag!).  Otherwise, Umthirn favors one last round of healing with the wand before the group leaves (blow all necessary charges), then loading up and getting on the road.
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Nov 10, 2014)

"I guess this might be what they were looking for at Larsheil's place" she tells Ru and the others, closing the lid of the box. "We should bring in our lil friend to make sure his spices are over there. My, my, I'll need a magic bag after this..." she snorts while helping move the box to the larger. Damaris will also provide extra-healing to whoever asks and takes her time looking around to make sure they did not miss anything.

[sblock]

Damaris will help out Ru to look for any other hidden treasure if asked to. 

Takes 20 Perception = 29

You can roll for healing with your wands, Damaris will cast it for you. 
I agree we might want to check if these people also have the parasite in their necks or if it was only the gnolls. There must be some box we can use to bring it over to Kaedyn for research.  [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 10, 2014)

"I'm hoping we've got gnomington's stuff here, since it took us so long to find this passage in the first place," Ru says as Umthirn goes to collec the former prisoner. He joins the others in taking a sweep, and collecting their loot near the door for transport.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 11, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:58 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_

You succeed in gathering up the weapons and gear from the dead outsiders. Moving the recovered loot from the various caravans takes a little time; the bolts of cloth and ingots were heavy and needed to be stacked again in the main chamber.

Umthirn went up the stone stairs to the scene of the battle with the teiflings. Their corpses splayed where they died, and their weapons and gear were untouched.






The gnome was a mixture of curiosity and concern as he waited for news of the battle. It had been over for a few minutes and the echoing sounds had not sounded comforting. When it all went silent, he was fretting over things for a few minutes before the dwarven brawler retrieved him.

Hrandeth followed Umthirn back down into the lair and he immediately went to the two small wooden chests. "Ah, there they are! Let us hope the buggers did not muck up the contents."

He opened a chest and a pleasant smell emanated from it, bringing to mind some of the better meals you have had. Half a dozen tightly sealed oilcloth bags were inside. Undoing the leather binding on the neck of one revealed an inner bag. The gnome pulled it out and checked the contents, a fine powder. With the bag open, the pleasant smell was much stronger.

The gnome sealed the bag shut and put it back into the oilcloth bag again. "Good, good. I don't think they disturbed and spoiled the spices."

He continued inspecting the bags of the chest.

[sblock=Combat Information] 
Party Status:

```
Ru:        29/62 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   38/47 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      26/66 HP remaining; 
Umthirn:   30/62 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Studied Target 2/2
  Damaris: Bard Perf 14/14; Spells 1st 3/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 6/6
Conditions in effect: Message, Mage Armor (Umthirn), Demon's Bane (Ru, Umthirn)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 11, 2014)

Umthirn returns and helps with the stacking, then proffers a wand to Damaris.  "If ya' could, lass," he asks.

After the bard has healed him, he makes his way back up the stone steps to the other room and sets about gathering the Tiefling gear.  "Have a look at this, Miss Damaris," he says, returning to the room and dropping a large pile of the fiends' gear on the floor.

[sblock=ooc]
Healing:  Umthirn's healing (with his Wand of CLW) (1d8+1=3, 1d8+1=3, 1d8+1=4)
Umthirn's healing (with his Wand of CLW) (1d8+1=3, 1d8+1=5, 1d8+1=6)

Puts him at 54, which is good enough for now.

Umthirn gathers the Tiefling gear and brings it back in for Damaris to check out.


[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 11, 2014)

"Well, that's a relief, at least," Ru says as Hrandeth confirms his goods are here and intact. "I think all that's left now, after Princess takes a look at the loot from the hall, is to get this stuff onto the wagons out front and get back to Venza."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 12, 2014)

Damaris will also use Detect Magic with the loot with the tieflings and check if there's anything they could sell for a good price.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 13, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 13:58 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_

The gear and equipment from the other three teiflings was no different from that of the 4th that died when you defeated the githyanki. None of it had magical auras.

[sblock=Combat Information] 
Party Status:

```
Ru:        29/62 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   38/47 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      26/66 HP remaining; 
Umthirn:   54/62 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Studied Target 2/2
  Damaris: Bard Perf 14/14; Spells 1st 3/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 6/6
Conditions in effect: Message, Mage Armor (Umthirn), Demon's Bane (Ru, Umthirn)
```
[/sblock] [sblock=Additional Treasure]3 Chain shirts (300gp), 3 short swords (30gp), 3 Lt Crossbows & 20 bolts (111gp), 6 daggers (12gp), 12gp[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 13, 2014)

Ru nods at the assessment, and gathers up some of the gear.

"Okay, time to get this stuff loaded and get out of here, then. Kaedyn's got to be on the edge of his seat at this point worried about his whosamawhatsis," the southerner says. He matches deed to word and begins moving their plunder to the wagon the group had previously begun preparing before they discovered the hidden passage.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 13, 2014)

Damaris will carry as much as she can back to the wagon and checks if Hrandeth needs any help with his spices.


----------



## Systole (Nov 13, 2014)

Rhas nods.  "Let's move out of here and back to town.  If one of you doesn't mind minding the reins, I'll keep a watch on the sky and the sides of the road." 

[sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes*

AC: 19+4 (13+2 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 14/66
CMB: +8 CMD: 22 
Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +4
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+12/+7 or +10/+10/+5, 1d10+6, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+8, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +13
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 0/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+12/+7 or +10/+10/+5, 1d10+6, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: None
Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 14, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 14:20 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_

Leaving the magical items unidentified, you gathered them up with all the rest of the belongings and started transporting them to the wagons outside. It was a time consuming process and took multiple trips. While outside in the fort’s courtyard, you did have any interruptions from unwanted visitors or guests.





Hrandeth was pleased as his spices were recovered. His promise of a reward sounded genuine, “I thank you. Once we reach Venza and I can talk with my Factor, I can arrange payment of 500 gold coins for your reward.”

By packing efficiently, you managed to load all the looted gear and recovered goods stolen from caravans onto one wagon. The gnome ensured his two chests of spices were secured and carefully placed where they would not be in danger of falling off or damaged by other items on the wagon.

Hrandeth offered, “If needed, I can drive the wagon. I have acquired a mite of experience doing so in my time.”

[sblock=Combat Information] 
Party Status:

```
Ru:        29/62 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   38/47 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      26/66 HP remaining; 
Umthirn:   54/62 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Studied Target 2/2
  Damaris: Bard Perf 14/14; Spells 1st 3/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 6/6
Conditions in effect: Message, Mage Armor (Umthirn), Demon's Bane (Ru, Umthirn)
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]Since I have no reason to end this before GE wraps up Lost Imperium, I might toss in another encounter before you return to Venza, particularly if it brings foreshadowing or a plothook for the follow-on adventure to this series. I am still mulling over the details for the next installment in this series so I cannot say for sure.

In any case, please finish up the leveling and be prepared.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 14, 2014)

*Ru Brike, human slayer*

As they pack the wagon, Ru finally gets around to asking Damaris to heal him. After a fourth use of his wand, he waves her off on a fifth.

"Still a little sore on the left side, but a little bit of pain can help a body focus," he says with a grin. 

As they pack, he tries to keep the magical items somewhere they can be accessed. "If the rest of us keep an eye out, you should have plenty of time to try to suss out what all the magical mucky muck does on the ride, Princess," he says. "Saves us a smidge of time, and since we're running behind anyway, might as well catch up where we can."

Ru smiles at the gnome's offer to drive.

"Kind of you, little man," he says. "That'll let the rest of us keep watch. Almost like built in caravan guards. Besides, if there's trouble, you can keep the loot out of the line of fire."

[sblock=ooc]CLW wand charges. (1d8+1=8, 1d8+1=7, 1d8+1=6, 1d8+1=7)[/sblock]

[sblock=mini stats]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ru Brike
*AC:* 19 (Touch 14, Flatfooted 15) 
*HP:* 57/62

*Initiative:* +4 
*Perception*: +9 (+11 Studied Target(s), +12 Traps) 
*Sense Motive*: +5 (+7 Studied Target(s)) 
*CMB:* +6 *CMD:* 20  *Fort:* +8 *Reflex:* +10 *Will:* +4
(conditional: +2 vs. divination effects, +3 Ref vs. traps)

*Wakizashi:* +10/+5, 1d6
*Wakizashi (TWF):* +8/+8/+3/+3, 1d6
*Nunchaku:* +6/+1, 1d6
*Shuriken:* +6/+1, 1d2
*Conditional Attack mods:* +2d6 Sneak Attack (when denied Dex), +1 Dirty Fighter (flank), +2 Attack / dmg vs. Studied Target (move action or with sneak attack success, up to 2 targets), -2/+4 Power Attack

*Conditions:*Ioun Stone illumination, Studied Target (winged woman. +2 attack / damage & var skills), Demonbane oil (Wakazashi x2, +2 Attack, +2d6 damage). 


*In Hand:* Wakizashi x2

Shuriken: 9/10 remaining
CLW Wand charges: 35/50 remaining

Used: 15 days' rations[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 14, 2014)

Rhas grunts.  "We're not _like _caravan guards.  We _are _caravan guards.  And if we're going to Venza, then we might talk about payment by the league and hazard pay and suchlike, aye?  Of course, we can do that on the road, and I'd fain be quit of this place."  He settles in and winces as one of his wounds reopens and starts seeping.  "Och, I'll take some of that healing, methinks.  Else this is going to be a longish ride." 

[sblock=OOC]26+11 for the level up = 37/77.
6 wand taps 1d8+1=2, 1d8+1=4, 1d8+1=4, 1d8+1=6, 1d8+1=7, 1d8+1=2 37 + 25 = 62/77
3 more taps 1d8+1=6, 1d8+1=3, 1d8+1=6 62+15= 77/77
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes*

AC: 19 (13 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 77/77
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +4
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+14/+9 or +12/+12/+7, 1d10+9, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+9, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +15
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 0/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+14/+9 or +12/+12/+7, 1d10+9, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: None
Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 14, 2014)

Umthirn nods at Rhas' assessment.  "Aye, we'd best work as proper guards," he observes.  "Rhas, will ye' ride 'aside the gnome?  Miss Damaris can ride along in the back and work her magic, or walk if she prefers.  Ru, that leaves front and rear for you and me.  Which'll ye have?" He asks.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 14, 2014)

[sblock]Can't post much right now. Damaris will try to identify as many magic items as she can on the way back. 
 [/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 17, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 14:20 - Miles North of Thornbury ~*_

The wagon was pretty crowded with goods, armor and weapons piled on the back. The driver’s bench could hold two people fine. There was not much room in back for passengers unless they were to sit upon the loot.

Without a road ahead, at least until you made it back to the destroyed farm, the terrain was going to be rough and slow going to maneuver the wagon through the forest surrounding the gnoll’s fort. It was going to be impossible for Damaris to remain still enough to concentrate on examining auras until the wagon was rolling along the smooth road.





Hrandeth climbed up on the drives bench, looking rather small. But he was still able to hold the reins and brace himself to control the beasts pulling the wagon.

[sblock=Combat Information] 
Party Status:

```
Ru:        57/62 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   38/47 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      77/77 HP remaining; 
Umthirn:   54/62 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Studied Target 2/2
  Damaris: Bard Perf 14/14; Spells 1st 3/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 6/6
Conditions in effect: Message, Mage Armor (Umthirn), Demon's Bane (Ru, Umthirn)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 17, 2014)

Ru shrugs to Umthirn as the southerner slings his backpack up onto the wagon. 

"Since we have a wagon, at least I won't slow us down from the rations any more," he says. "Though I'm still not as fast as you in a pinch. Maybe I should take front, since you can get up to me faster than I'd be able to make it to you?"

[sblock=ooc]Umthirn has a better perception, but Ru has a better Stealth. Uthirn also a better base speed. As above, he may be able to get in to help faster than Ru, so it may balance out best that way, though I have no strong feelings either way.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Nov 17, 2014)

Rhas chuckles.  "No matter to me how you set up."  He pats his crossbow.  "It's one of the benefits of bein' a shootist -- ye get to ride in the crossbow perch and save yer boot-leather." 

[sblock=OOC]Rhas has pretty good perception, just FYI.
[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes*

AC: 19 (13 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 77/77
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +4
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+14/+9 or +12/+12/+7, 1d10+9, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+9, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +15
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 0/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+14/+9 or +12/+12/+7, 1d10+9, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: None
Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 18, 2014)

Umthirn nods.  "Fair enough, I'll take the rear."    With a nod to the others, the dwarf falls in line behind the wagon.

[sblock=OOC]
Umthirn will walk about 10' behind the wagon when it is in motion, though with the rough terrain he may need to come up and push sometimes.
[/sblock]

[sblock=stats]

Umthirn 
AC: 21 (Touch 17, Flatfooted 17) (*mage armor in effect*) 
HP: 62/62

Initiative: +4 Movement: 40'
Perception: +12 Sense Motive: +12 Acrobatics: +11 ( +6 with jump checks)
CMB: +9 (11 w/ Grapple) CMD: 24 (26 vs Grapple/28 vs Trip & Bull Rush)
Fort: +8&% Reflex: +8&* Will: +9&
& +2 vs. spells, poison, and spell-like abilities
% +2 vs poison/drugs, +4 vs alcohol
* Evasion

Stunning Fists (DC 17) 5/6
Exploit Weakness against Target D20+9 (DC 10+ (CR/Hardness): 
Bonus To hit Active: +2 to hit / Ignore DR
Bonus to Defense Active: +2 AC/Reflex/Sense Motive
Immune To Fatigue

In Hand: Unarmed Attack: +8 1d8+5+1d6 or +8/+8/+3 Flurry: 1d8+5+1d6

[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 22, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 18:00 - Arriving Thornbury ~*_





Hrandeth made room for Rhas beside him on the driver's bench.  It was not hard to do, considering the gnome was not very big. He clicked his tongue and shook the reins to get the mules into motion, following Ru out of the gnoll fort while Damaris and Umthirn followed behind in case they needed to push.

It took almost an hour to work the wagon through the forest and back towards the destroyed farmstead. It was rough going since you had not looked for a suitable track or trail the gnolls might have used.

However, after reaching Deerlake Farm, you were able to use the roads and make decent time. It was nearly evening and time for supper when the buildings of Thornbury came into view through the trees and the keep under construction was visible on the hill overlooking the road and village.

[sblock=Combat Information] 
Party Status:

```
Ru:        57/62 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   38/47 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      77/77 HP remaining; 
Umthirn:   54/62 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Studied Target 2/2
  Damaris: Bard Perf 14/14; Spells 1st 3/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 6/6
Conditions in effect: Message, Mage Armor (Umthirn), Demon's Bane (Ru, Umthirn)
```
[/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 23, 2014)

Umthirn casts the approach to Thornbury an appraising look, then strides around to the cart to stand abreast of the driver.  "Tell me, Master Hrandeth," he says.  "Have ya got friends there?  'Cause we left on poor terms with the guard captain there.  It might be wise if you could say a word on our behalf."


----------



## jkason (Nov 24, 2014)

Ru nods at Umthirn's request.

"We can hope that taking care of their raider problem might win us some points, but given how spiky the captain was when we left, we can use all the help we can get."


----------



## Systole (Nov 24, 2014)

Rhas mutters something rude and dwarvish under his breath.  "Go on or don't, as you will, an' I'll keep me trap shut around the captain ... for now." 

[sblock=OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes*

AC: 19 (13 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 77/77
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +4
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+14/+9 or +12/+12/+7, 1d10+9, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+9, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +15
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 0/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+14/+9 or +12/+12/+7, 1d10+9, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: None
Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 25, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 18:00 - Arriving Thornbury ~*_





Hrandeth shook his head sadly, "Sorry, I don't really know anyone in the village. I mostly passed through and did only minimal business with the locals. My spices are too expensive for them to buy."

"I never even met the constable or guard captain. I met the tavern keeper and staff a few times, but mostly to just order a hot meal. We did not even spend the night very often."

"Surely it cannot be all that bad, can it? What happened?" The gnome glanced over at the gruff dwarven crossbowman who just proclaimed he had to keep his mouth shut.

[sblock=Combat Information] 
Party Status:

```
Ru:        57/62 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   38/47 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      77/77 HP remaining; 
Umthirn:   54/62 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Studied Target 2/2
  Damaris: Bard Perf 14/14; Spells 1st 3/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 6/6
Conditions in effect: None
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 25, 2014)

"Maybe we just say that Rhas is as skilled a deadshot with his words when he's angry as he is with his crossbow. I can't imagine we won't be able to sleep over, especially since we managed to take out their bandit problem, but I don't exactly expect a hero's welcome, either."


----------



## soulnova (Nov 26, 2014)

[sblock] Sorry I haven't been around. Work has kept me from checking. :| [/sblock]

"Uhm.... They weren't as angry with me... perhaps  Hrandeth and I can go ahead first to try to explain the situation? At least to rest for the night and then be on our way? I still wouldn't risk you guys walking in.... People out here, they can be very sensitive." Damaris shakes her head remembering her own little backwater village "I fear it's might be too early for their wounded pride to have healed"


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 28, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 18:00 - Arriving Thornbury ~*_





Hrandeth looked around at Damaris and was puzzled.  “Just what happened then? If you want me to help, you probably should tell me what’s going on.”

“If it is all a misunderstanding, surely you can explain, yes? You all make it sound like you are bandits or wanted criminals.”

[sblock=Combat Information] 
Party Status:

```
Ru:        57/62 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   38/47 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      77/77 HP remaining; 
Umthirn:   54/62 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Studied Target 2/2
  Damaris: Bard Perf 14/14; Spells 1st 3/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 6/6
Conditions in effect: None
```
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Nov 28, 2014)

"I guess you are right" Damaris sighs and looked at the wagon "Then, what if we approach and let's try to explain what happened back there. I would greatly appreciate your assistance as a witness, Mr.Hrandeth"

If the others do not complain, Damaris would like to walk ahead of the wagon when they enter the town to make use of her Diplomacy skills as soon as they encounter any problem.


----------



## perrinmiller (Nov 29, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 18:00 - Arriving Thornbury ~*_





Hrandeth was still confused, "Sure, I am happy to be right. Not sure what I am right about though." he added with a muttered whisper.

The gnome continued, not objecting to Damaris leading the way, "I still don't understand what the problem is. I can be a witness to what you did at the gnolls' fort, at least in describing the results since I did not actually see you do it. But why would they not believe you? Was this captain there earlier in the fighting?"

[sblock=Combat Information] 
Party Status:

```
Ru:        57/62 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   38/47 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      77/77 HP remaining; 
Umthirn:   54/62 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Studied Target 2/2
  Damaris: Bard Perf 14/14; Spells 1st 3/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 6/6
Conditions in effect: None
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]While you are RPing, it would help to move things forward if you actually posted taking actions to. Otherwise you don't go or do anything.  There is actually a map of Thornbury in the 1st post of this thread. The keep they are constructing is not on it though.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Nov 29, 2014)

She clears her throat "Well, they might have openly offended the Captain of the village (against my better judgement). He warned us to leave and not to return" Damaris explains and sighs. "People in these kind of places have long memories if they believe they were insulted."


----------



## mfloyd3 (Nov 29, 2014)

"Well, let 'em turn away a merchant at the gate," mutters Umthirn.  "Word about that gets around, might not be so good for 'em."


----------



## Systole (Dec 1, 2014)

Rhas sighs.  "It weren't a misunderstanding, Mr. Hrandeth.  In fact, it were sort of the _opposite_ of a misunderstanding.  If memory serves, it came about because the captain said it was nae his job to go looking after lost caravans.  And what with me being a guard who's traveled some roads that were darker than they needed be on account of men like him, my temper got up and I called him a bloody chair-polisher.  And he took poorly to that, accurate as it may be.  But it was just words that passed between us, so I doubt we'll be met with naked blades at the gate or suchlike.  The reception might be a wee bit on the frosty side, though." 

[sblock=OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes*

AC: 19 (13 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 77/77
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +4
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+14/+9 or +12/+12/+7, 1d10+9, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+9, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +15
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 0/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+14/+9 or +12/+12/+7, 1d10+9, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: None
Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 3, 2014)

*Ru Brike, human slayer*

[sblock=ooc]I've not been posting much in the way of action because I didn't think there was much to post. We said we were heading back on the road, and Damaris was going to try to do some identifying once we weren't off-roading any more. Soulnova's been a bit busy, so didn't have a chance to make Spellcraft rolls due to being busy. 

Though we're nearing Thornbury, we've been weighing our options, but as far as I'm aware, hadn't yet come to a consensus. 

Since the keep under construction isn't on the map, but the keep is the only landmark we've got: whereabouts would that be? West, south, southeast? [/sblock]

Ru nods. "Prickly's memory's about the same as mine," Ru says. "We saw the encroaching raids as a threat to the town, and asked the commander for help. He demurred, and seemed especially annoyed that we'd even asked. Which, since we were leaving to take care of a problem that was affecting commerce in and out of his town, we didn't take especially well to."

Ru shrugs. "We probably could have tread lighter. Of course, I'd just seen two companions murdered not a day before, and the rest of us only managed to escape by the skin of our teeth, so I can't say I was feeling especially politic. It is what is, though. And as she says, Princess didn't utter an unkind word, so we'll hope that, between her silver tongue and your witnessing to our epic heroism--" the southerner's wry grin makes it clear he's well aware of the self-inflation he's engaged in--"We'll not have trouble booking rooms, at least."

Ru points toward the keep. "Though maybe we circumvent the obvious military installation as our first stop. I remember an inn. Let's see if we can't manage to find safe harbor there. We can check in on the survivor of the other raid while we're at it. We did send Shadow back ahead of us. Maybe he smoothed things out already."

Deciding a reduced theat is probably best, Ru sheathes his weapons as he moves to lead the wagon and the others into Thornbury. At the first sign of negative reaction, he'll fall back and defer to Damaris and Hrandeth


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 4, 2014)

_*~ Day 15, 18:00 - Arriving Thornbury ~*_





Hrandeth took in the explanations and shrugged, "I can only do so much. Like I said before, we only stopped on through this little hamlet."

"I would expect you might have to apologize if you insulted someone. Only the polite thing to do. Even if they only think they were insulted and you did not mean to do it, it is still the same."

[sblock=Combat Information] 
Party Status:

```
Ru:        57/62 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   38/47 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      77/77 HP remaining; 
Umthirn:   54/62 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Studied Target 2/2
  Damaris: Bard Perf 14/14; Spells 1st 3/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 1/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 6/6
Conditions in effect: None
```
[/sblock] [sblock=GM Note]The exact location of the keep under construction is not real important.  Call it overlooking the town to the West.[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Dec 7, 2014)

[sblock] Can't post a lot.  Damaris will talk with the Captain or whoever we find, apologize (if needed) and explain the situation with Hrandeth's help. 

Diplomacy 1d20+12=31 (add +1 vs males). 

She wants to make sure we can stay the night here to rest and prepare for our trip back to the city [/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 8, 2014)

"Aye, well, let's get on with it then," grumbles Umthirn.  "Let's head for the inn.  If'n the guard captain wants ta intervene, we'll see what he has ta say."


----------



## Systole (Dec 8, 2014)

Rhas snorts.  "Oh, I meant it.  But if you need me to, I c'n probably manage a humble word or two of apology."  He hawks and spits over the side of the wagon before adding,  "O' course, I won't _mean_ it."

[sblock=OOC]--[/sblock][sblock=Mini Stats]*Rhas Ironeyes*

AC: 19 (13 flat-footed, 16 touch)
HP: 77/77
CMB: +9 CMD: 23
Fort: +7 Reflex: +6 Will: +4
Weapons: Heavy Crossbow (+14/+9 or +12/+12/+7, 1d10+9, 19-20x3) or Dwarven Waraxe (+9, 1d10+3, 20x3)

Perception: +15
Initiative: +4

Reliable Strike: 0/1

Weapon in Hand: Heavy Crossbow (+14/+9 or +12/+12/+7, 1d10+9, 19-20x3)
Conditions in Effect: None
Used Items:
None
[/sblock]


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 10, 2014)

*GM:*  Jumped forward to get to the very end as I work on the final numbers     
_*~ Back in Venza ~*_

You entered Thornbury, unobtrusively making your way to the center of the town and the inn. Damaris and Handreth managed to secure lodging and stabling, albeit at double the normal rate and only after a few apologies. The taproom was open, but the innkeeper (also the hamlet’s Council Headman) refused to serve any alcohol, lest you get out of hand and insulting again. Overall, the stay was not pleasant but you were not run off either. The Captain never made an appearance.

You journey resumed the next morning and you followed the Trade Road to the south. The trip to Venza took longer with the wagon, because you could not take the same forest trails.  But a few extra days meant you could stop along the way at some small villages to spend the night at inns instead of camping out.  You were able to sell off some of the bulkiest equipment taken from the dead gnolls and allow some to ride the wagon during the trip. By taking short shifts of resting times, you extended the hours of daily travel to 12 and made up the time to Venza despite taking a longer route.





Upon reaching the City of Glass, you parted ways with the gnome merchant and received your reward.  For minimal percentage, he offered to broker the sale of the trade goods you recovered as well. You made your way to the Chapter House of Helerion to deliver the artifact. You were shown into the late Father Kedric’s old office and were met by the harried paladin Sir Kaedyn.





“Welcome back. What news do you bring?”

[sblock=Combat Information] 
Party Status:

```
Ru:        62/62 HP remaining; 
Damaris:   47/47 HP remaining; 
Rhas:      77/77 HP remaining; 
Umthirn:   62/62 HP remaining; 
  
Spells Cast: 
Abilities Used:
  Ru: Studied Target 0/2
  Damaris: Bard Perf 0/14; Spells 1st 0/5, 2nd 0/4; SLA 0/1
  Umthirn: Stun Fist 0/6
Conditions in effect: None
```
[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 10, 2014)

"The good news is: Narissa is dead," Ru says as the paladin asks for a report. His usually cocky demeanor dulls, however, as he continues.

"That victory, however, cost us two of our own, as well as your wizard friend, I'm afraid."

Before Kaedyn can despair at the wizard's loss, Ru presents the artifact box the party recovered.

" Our new dwarven friends were good enough to join the cause, though, which is how we lived long enough to recover this."


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 11, 2014)

_*~ Back in Venza ~*_





Kaedyn looked sad, nodding solemnly at the news of the fallen. “May they rest in peace, and hopefully we can honor their sacrifice by continuing to thwart evil.”

He looked at the artifact for a few moments. He was no wizard and shrugged. “I shall have to see if someone cannot learn of its properties so we might use it in this war we wage.”

“I thank you for aid. My Chapter House has begun recovering, but I could have need of your services again in the near future. I shall send word to the Dunn Wright Inn.”

Your job completed, you received further payment and took your leave of the paladin.

[sblock=Final numbers]Here you go:
Ru gained 19567XP & 7887.75gp+13507TBG=21394.75gp (Includes 2 DMC)
Damaris gained 21283XP & 6867.75gp+15920TBG=22787.75gp
Rhas gained 17012XP & 5405.75gp+11183TBG=16588.75gp
Umthirn gained 8726XP & 2042.25gp+6720TBG=8762.25gp
Mfloyd gained 8286XP & earned 3363.5gp+4463TBG=7826.5gp

 [MENTION=6666968]Satin Knights[/MENTION], please take a look. I uploaded the screen shots of the 4 Excel Spreadsheets I used. [/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 11, 2014)

*OOC:*


Thanks for the adventure, PM.  Can we get a list of treasure, too?  I don't think we ever figured out that breastplate that Rhas took.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 12, 2014)

Systole said:


> Thanks for the adventure, PM.  Can we get a list of treasure, too?  I don't think we ever figured out that breastplate that Rhas took.



All listed in the first post of the thread. It was a +1 Breastplate.

Other notable items:
Ring of Protection +1 (2000gp)
+1 Mithral Shirt (2100gp)
+1 Mithral Buckler (2005gp)
+1 Ransuer (2310gp)
CSW Potion (750gp)


----------



## jkason (Dec 12, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]Ru might be inclined to the ring of protection. I have to go back over his gear now that he's between adventures in general, though, since he's no longer proficient with most of the weapons he's carrying.  [/sblock]


----------



## Satin Knights (Dec 13, 2014)

Looking over the numbers, 
Lai Tai should have leveled on 2/7.  That would give him an extra 78 XP and 78 XP for the 13 days at the higher rate.
Thuvian should have leveled on 4/5.  That would give him an extra 114 XP and 99 GP for the 9 days at the higher rate. 
Ru looked off, but then I found on his character sheet that he had spent DMCs mid adventure. 

420 days for 29.4 DMCs.  The Adventure Tracking page has been updated.

That's close enough for me to stamp the game APPROVED.


----------



## perrinmiller (Dec 15, 2014)

Thanks, SK.


----------



## soulnova (Dec 15, 2014)

[sblock] My goodness, that's a lot of gold! xD hahaha Nice! I really don't know what to get Damaris with all that! I'm always open to suggestions! Maybe I'll play with Galandra next. My schedule is still chaotic soooo..... 

Perrinmiller! Thanks for the game!  [/sblock]


----------



## mfloyd3 (Dec 15, 2014)

[sblock=ooc]
With Umthirn returning to another player's control, I won't claim any items for him (and would have no interest in them for my characters in any case).  So, anyone else can claim the items.

Thanks for a fun run!  
[/sblock]


----------



## soulnova (Dec 16, 2014)

[sblock] I don't see anything that interests Damaris so she would be perfectly fine selling the rest.[/sblock]


----------



## Systole (Dec 16, 2014)

*OOC:*


Rhas will swap the breastplate for the chain shirt.  Ring of Protection is interesting, but I think there are better ways to spend my money for now. 

EDIT: Taking the Ring of Protection.  Turns out there are not better ways to spend my money right now.


----------



## jkason (Dec 16, 2014)

*OOC:*


thanks PM for the adventure, and SK for final approval. Will probably be after I get back from vacation before I have time to sit down and shop. I'm happy to let anyone lay claim to whatever they want first, though. Like I said, have to reconsider how Ru's equipped now that he has a new class, so I'm happy to do that with what's left / shopping.


----------

